# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չեմպիոնների լիգա  - 2008-2009

## Սերխիո

A Խումբ

Չելսի
Բորդո
Ռոմա
ՉՖՐ Կլուժ

B Խումբ

Ինտեր
Վերդեր
Պանատինաիկոս
Անորտոսիս

C Խումբ

Բարսելոնա
Սպորտինգ
Շախտյոր
Բազել

D Խումբ

Լիվերպուլ
ՊՍՎ
Ատլետիկո
Մարսել


E խումբ

Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
Վիլյառեալ
Սելթիկ
Օլբորգ

F խումբ

Բավարիա
Լիոն
Ֆիորենտինա
Ստյաուա

G Խումբ

Արսենալ
Պորտո
Ֆեներբախչե
Դինամո Կիև


H Խումբ

Ռեալ Մադրիդ
Յուվենտուս
Զենիթ
ԲԱՏԷ

http://www.zonefootball.net/forums/s...p?t=405&page=3

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալը թքեց  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը թքեց


տենց վստահ չէի լինի

----------


## Սամվել

> տենց վստահ չէի լինի


Ես Վստահ չէի հումոր էր  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Վստահ չէի հումոր էր


սրտիդ ցանկությունն էր

----------


## Սամվել

> սրտիդ ցանկությունն էր


Թեքուզ  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

D խումբը դզեց …

Իսկ Ռեալի դեմ Լիպիի յուվեն էլ չի կարա դուրս գա

----------


## Taurus

D Խումբ

Լիվերպուլ
ՊՍՎ
Ատլետիկո
Մարսել


E խումբ

Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ
Վիլյառեալ
Սելթիկ
Օլբորգ

F խումբ

Բավարիա
Լիոն
Ֆիորենտինա
Ստյաուա

G Խումբ

Արսենալ
Պորտո
Ֆեներբախչե
Դինամո Կիև


 Էս 4 խմբում կարան սյուրպրիզներ լինեն, մասնավորապես Օլբորգից եմ սպասում!

----------


## Ուրվական

> D խումբը դզեց …
> 
> Իսկ Ռեալի դեմ Լիպիի յուվեն էլ չի կարա դուրս գա


Լիպիի Յուվե՞ն :Think: : Այսինքն:

----------


## Taurus

> Լիպիի Յուվե՞ն: Այսինքն:


Ուզիում ա ասի Յուվեն իրա լավագույն վախտերով էլ Ռեալին չի կարա կրի:
Բայց դե կրելա ա էլի :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ուզիում ա ասի Յուվեն իրա լավագույն վախտերով էլ Ռեալին չի կարա կրի:
> Բայց դե կրելա ա էլի


Տո հիմա էլ կկրի: Չնայած, էս փուլում մեզ պետք չի շատ վիզ դնել, Զենիթի ու Բատէ ի պես անկապ թիմերին կկրենք հանգիստ, պրծավ, գնաց: Չնայած, Ռեալը կարող ա երկրերդ տեղով դուրս գա, Զենիթի հետ չի կարանալու խաղա:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գոռ ջան, հիմա լիպին էլ գլխավորի ու Դել Պիեռոն էլ լինի 25 տարեկան , մեկա ներկայիս Ռեալին չի հասնի ,որը արդեն 2 տարի ա կայացման, հասունացման փուլում ա ,որը 4-5 տարի առաջավա Ծեր աստղերով չի համալրված , այլ Գագոի, Ռոբենի ու Իգույանի պես ջահելներով…

----------


## Egern.net

H խումբս սպանում ա..... Խմբայինից արդեն շատ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու ոնց որ  ՉԼ-ն... 
Բայց ամենակայֆը Անորտոսիսն ա.... ( Փյու-նի՜կ, Փյու-նի՜կ )

Ժողովուրդ ջան, էսօրվա Պոլ Սքոլզի փայլուն գոլի տեսագրությունն եմ ուզում ! Որտե՞ղ կլինի ինտերնետում, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ օգնեք...

----------


## Սամվել

> H խումբս սպանում ա..... Խմբայինից արդեն շատ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու ոնց որ  ՉԼ-ն... 
> Բայց ամենակայֆը Անորտոսիսն ա.... ( Փյու-նի՜կ, Փյու-նի՜կ )
> 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, էսօրվա Պոլ Սքոլզի փայլուն գոլի տեսագրությունն եմ ուզում ! Որտե՞ղ կլինի ինտերնետում, շատ ուրախ կլինեմ որ օգնեք...


Սքոլզի՞  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 32 վայրկյան անց
Հ.Գ. Ռեալը հաստատ թքելա  :Lol2: 

Էսօր Զենիթթը Մանչին Ծեծեց !

----------


## Freddie

> Էսօր Զենիթթը Մանչին Ծեծեց !


Ափսոս, բայց այո։ Մանչի սիրահար չեմ, բայց չէի ուզում, որ Զենիթը կրեր։ :Nea:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ափսոս, բայց այո։ Մանչի սիրահար չեմ, բայց չէի ուզում, որ Զենիթը կրեր։


Dani ի գոլը դզեց.. Չնայած առաջինն էլ վատը չէր..

Խաղը շատ ուշադիր չեմ նայել.. Բայց իմ տեսած պահերով /ընդմիջումներով եմ նայել 2րդ տայմը/ Զենիթը իրոք արժանի էր  :Xeloq:

----------


## Egern.net

> Սքոլզի՞ 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 32 վայրկյան անց
> Հ.Գ. Ռեալը հաստատ թքելա 
> 
> Էսօր Զենիթթը Մանչին Ծեծեց !


հա, Սքոլզի...  :Smile:  հզոր էր !!!!

----------


## Սամվել

> հա, Սքոլզի...  հզոր էր !!!!


Սքոլզը գոլա՞ արել  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ապեր եթե Ինքնագոլ ես մտածում ասեմ որ Էտ սենց թե նենց Ինքնագոլ չէր.. եթե Սքոլզը Չլիներ էլ մեկա մտնում էր.. Ինքը եղած չեղած մի հաշիվ էր  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Սքոուլզը կապ չուներ ընդհանրապես:
Վիդիչը խփեց, դզեց բայց. հալալա Զենիթին :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

> Սքոուլզը կապ չուներ ընդհանրապես:
> Վիդիչը խփեց, դզեց բայց. հալալա Զենիթին


Հաղթել ե՞ն: :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

.................Zenit 2-1 M.Un.
Pogrebnyak..............Vidic
Dany

----------


## Egern.net

> Սքոլզը գոլա՞ արել


արել ա, բայց չեն հաշվել: Ու վիդեոն երկու ժամվա մեջ YouTube-ում կար.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...es&vt=lf&hl=en

----------


## Սամվել

> արել ա, բայց չեն հաշվել: Ու վիդեոն երկու ժամվա մեջ YouTube-ում կար.
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...es&vt=lf&hl=en


Հաա  :LOL:  Ասում եմ Չէ Խաղը նորմալ չեմ նայել  :Blush: 

Լավն էր Բայց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Ու կարմիր ստացավ, մառադոննայի հորոխպոր տղու եղն էր իրան դրել

----------


## Աբելյան

շնորհավորում եմ Ռոմային՝ 2-րդ տեղով խմբից դուրս գալու համար

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Վիճակահանությունը Բավարիաի համար այնքան էլ հեշտ մրցակիցներ չի պարգեվել միայն կարելիա նշել Ստյաուաին որպես բացահայտ ետնապահ,բայց Լիոնը որպես ամուր ընկույզ եվ Ֆիորենտինան որպես Իտալկական ամուր պաշտմանություն ունեցող ակումբ հանդիսանում են տհաճ մրցակիցներ Բավարիաի համար,բայց եվ այնպես կարծում եմ Բավարիան է-տեղով դուրս կգա Փլեյոֆ .

----------


## Սամվել

*A Խումբ 
*
*Չելսի - Բորդո 4 - 0* (Frank Lampard (14') - Joe Cole (30') - Florent Malouda (82') - Nicolas Anelka (90'+1) )
*Ռոմա - ՉՖՐ Կլուջ 1 - 2*  :Shok:  (Christian Panucci (16') , Juan Emmanuel Culio (26') - Juan Emmanuel Culio (48') )

*B Խումբ*

*Պանատինաիկոս - Ինտեր  0 - 2* (Mancini (27') - Adriano (85') )  
*Վերդեր - Անորտոսիս 0 - 0 
*
*C Խումբ
*
*Բարսելոնա - Սպորտինգ 3-1*  :Love:  (Rafa Márquez (21') - Eto'o (59') - Xavi (88') - Tonel (71')  )
*Բազել - Շախտյոր 1 -2*  (David Abraham (90'+2) - Fernandinho (25') - Jadson (45'+1) )

*D Խումբ*

*Մարսել - Լիվերպուլ 1 - 2*  (Lorik Cana (23') - Steven Gerrard (26') - Steven Gerrard (32') )
*ՊՍՎ - Ատլետիկո 0 - 3*  :Jpit:  (Kun Agüero (9') - Kun Agüero (36') - Maniche (54') )
*
E խումբ*

*Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ - Վիլյառեալ 0 - 0* 
*Սելթիկ - Օլբորգ 0 - 0* 

*F խումբ*

*Ստյաուա  - Բավարիա 0 - 1* (Daniel Van Buyten (15') )
*Լիոն -  Ֆիորենտինա 2 - 2* (Frédéric Piquionne (73') - Karim Benzema (85') - Alberto Gilardino (11') - Alberto Gilardino (42') )
*
G Խումբ*

*Դինամո Կիև -Արսենալ 1 - 1* (Ismael Bangoura (64') - William Gallas (88') )
*Պորտո - Ֆեներբախչե 3 - 1*
*
H Խումբ*

*Ռեալ Մադրիդ - ԲԱՏԵ 2 - 0* (Sergio Ramos (10') - Ruud Van Nistelrooy (54') )
*Յուվենտուս - Զենիթ 1 - 0* (Alessandro Del Piero (76') )

----------


## salatik

5-րդ էտապի խաղերի արդյունքները

Զենիթ - Յուվենտուս.............- 0-0
Արսենալ - Դինամո Կիև......- 1-0
Բավարիա - Ստիաուա.......- 3-0
Բատե - Ռեալ Մադրիդ.......- 0-1
Վիլյառեալ -Մանչ.Յու.........- 0-0
Օլբորգ - Սելտիկ...................- 2-1
Ֆեներբախչե - Պորտու.......- 1-2
Ֆիորենտինա - Լեոն............- 1-2

----------


## Venus

Այս տարի քանի որ Միլանը չի խաղում Չեմպիոնների լիգա ուրեմն առաջ Յուվենթուս կամ Ռոմա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Ֆռանչեսկո Տոտտին առանց խոսքերի!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Taurus

էս տարի Բարսայի միակ հնարավոր մրցակիցը Լիվերպուլն ա:

----------


## Ուրվական

> էս տարի Բարսայի միակ հնարավոր մրցակիցը Լիվերպուլն ա:


Արա, լավ, էլի, էդո, մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ կասես...

----------


## Taurus

> Արա, լավ, էլի, էդո, մեկ-մեկ նենց բաներ կասես...


մեկ-մեկ կասեմ, հաճախ ճիշտ կլինեմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> մեկ-մեկ կասեմ, հաճախ ճիշտ կլինեմ


Խոսքի եթե հաջորդ երկու տուրերից մեկում  Բարսը Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղա ու դուրս մնա, կասես տեսաք ճիշտ էի ասում :LOL:

----------


## PretadoR

Հա ճիշտա ,բայց Բարսայի էս կազմի համար իմ կարծիքով մրցակից ՉԿԱ

----------


## Աբելյան

> շնորհավորում եմ Ռոմային՝ 2-րդ տեղով խմբից դուրս գալու համար


ափսոս կանխատեսումս չիրականացավ



> Այս տարի քանի որ Միլանը չի խաղում Չեմպիոնների լիգա ուրեմն առաջ Յուվենթուս կամ Ռոմա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Ֆռանչեսկո Տոտտին առանց խոսքերի!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ջան եմ ասել  :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> էս տարի Բարսայի միակ հնարավոր մրցակիցը Լիվերպուլն ա:


բա Ռոման  :Tongue: 

կհանդիպենք 1/4-ում աչքիս

----------


## Amaru

> Հա ճիշտա ,բայց Բարսայի էս կազմի համար իմ կարծիքով մրցակից ՉԿԱ


Եվս մի բարսելոնիստ  :Jpit: 

սպասենք ուրբաթ օրվան...  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա ճիշտա ,բայց Բարսայի էս կազմի համար իմ կարծիքով մրցակից ՉԿԱ


Բոլոր թիմերին էլ, իրենց կազմերով մրցակիցներ կան ու կլինեն :Ok: Նույնիսկ եթե քեզ թվում ա , որ Բարսան անպարտելի ա, մի գուցե հիմա այդպես ա, բայց իրեն հավասար մրցակիցներ կան ամբողջ Եվրոպայում, երբ դառնա չեմպիոն , այն ժամանակ էլ նման բաներ կասես :Wink: /կամ էլ այն ժամանակ էլ չասես, որովհետև դա այդպես չի լինի կյանքում, ոչ մի թիմ էլ հավերժ անպարտելի չի, ներկա կազմի օրոք էլ կլինեն անկումներ :Wink: /

----------


## Vaho

Ով գիտի ժիրիբովկեն երբա՞

----------


## Amaru

> Ով գիտի ժիրիբովկեն երբա՞


Վաղը:  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ով գիտի ժիրիբովկեն երբա՞


Ինչքան գիտեմ վաղը 15:00 ու Հ1-ն էլ պետքա որ ուղիղ եթերով ցույց տա :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինչքան գիտեմ վաղը 15:00 ու Հ1-ն էլ պետքա որ ուղիղ եթերով ցույց տա


Իսկ ժամը քանիսին են ցույց տալու :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ ժամը քանիսին են ցույց տալու


Եթե ժամը* 15:00-*ինա ու *ուղիղ եթերով* ցույց են տալու էդ ժամը քանիսնա լինում? :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Եթե ժամը* 15:00-*ինա ու *ուղիղ եթերով* ցույց են տալու էդ ժամը քանիսնա լինում?


Եսիմ :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 2008/2009. 1/8 եզրափակիչ*

Չելսի-Յուվենթուս
Վիլյառեալ-Պանատինաիկոս
Սպորտինգ-Բավարիա
Ատլետիկո-Պորտու
Լիոն-Բարսելոնա
Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ
Արսենալ-Ռոմա
Ինտեր-Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ

1/8 եզրափակչի առաջին հանդիպումները տեղի կունենան փետրվարի 24-25-ին,իսկ պատասխան հանդիպումները` մարտի 10-11-ին:  :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 2008/2009. 1/8 եզրափակիչ*
> 
> Չելսի-Յուվենթուս
> Վիլյառեալ-Պանատինաիկոս
> Սպորտինգ-Բավարիա
> Ատլետիկո-Պորտու
> Լիոն-Բարսելոնա
> Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ
> Արսենալ-Ռոմա
> ...


Բավական հետաքրքիր խաղեր են սպասվում  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անդրադառնամ զույգերին առանձին-առանձին

*Չելսի-Յուվենթուս*

1/8 եզրափակչի ամենահետաքրքիր զույգերից մեկը: Էսօրվա դրությամբ հավասարազոր թիմեր, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ արժանիա տեղ զբաղեցնելու քառորդ եզրափակչում: Այնուամենայնիվ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Յուվենթուսը չի կարենա մինչև փետրվար պահպանել էս տեմպը ու Չելսիի հետ խաղերին կմոտենա ոչ այնքան օպտիմալ մարզավիճակում,հետևաբար ենթադրել կարելի, որ հաջորդ փուլ դուրս կգա Չելսին: Չնայած ևս մեկ անգամ նշեմ, որ այս զույգում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է:  :Smile: 

*Վիլյառեալ-Պանատինաիկոս*

Կարելիա ասել,որ 1/8 եզրափակչի ամենաթույլ զույգը հենց սա է: Պանատինաիկոսը արդեն իսկ մեծ անակնկալա մատուցել` դուրս գալով խմբից` այն էլ առաջին տեղով: Մի կողմից էլ Պանատինաիկոսի այս փուլում հայտնվելը համարում եմ պատահականություն, նույն վերջին տեղը զբաղեցրած Անորտոսիսը ըստ իս ավելի արժանի էր այդ բախտին: Մի խոսքով բացահայտ ֆավորիտ եմ համարում էս զույգում Վիլյառեալին ու հետևաբար հաջորդ փուլում սպասում եմ հենց իսպանական ակումբին:

*Սպորտինգ-Բավարիա*

Շատ հետաքրքիր խմբային մրցաշար անցկացրեց Սպորտինգը: Բացի Բարսելոնայի հետ 2 հանդիպումերից մնացածը հաղթեց մեկ շնչով: Իսկ Բավարիան չնայած Կլինսմանի նկատմամբ ճնշմանը վերջիվերջո դարձավ այն 2 թիմերից մեկը, ովքեր խմբային փուլում հավաքեցին ամենաշատ միավոր` 14: Կանխատեսում եմ ծանր հակամարտություն, որը այնուամենայնիվ ավելի հաջող կանցնի գերմանական ակումբը:

*Ատլետիկո-Պորտու*

Կարելիա ասել էսօրվա դրությամբ հավասարազոր թիմեր, Պորտուն խմբային փուլում շատ հաջող հանդես եկավ, չնայած ի տարբերություն Ատլետիկոյի որոշ դժվարություններ ունեցավ ընթացքում: Անձնական համակրանքով առավելությունը այս զույգում տալիս եմ Ատլետիկոյին:  :Love: 

*Լիոն-Բարսելոնա*

1/8-ից առաջ արդեն հաշվարկել էի,որ Բարսելոնային կարող են բաժին ընկնել հետևյալ 4 թիմերը` Արսենալ, Ինտեր, Չելսի ու Լիոն: Ու հենց Լիոնն էլ համարում էի օպտիմալ տարբերակ: Դե ստեղ արդեն պարզա ասելիքս ինչ պետքա լինի:  :Tongue: 

*Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ*

Այ ստեղ մի հատ սիրուն պաուզա տանք: Ուղղակի նայելով Անգլիայի ու Իսպանիայի առաջնությունների մրցաշարային աղյուսակներին պարզա դառնում, թե որ թիմնա էսօրվա դրությամբ ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվում: Բայց չմոռանանք, որ հունվարին Ռեալը լուրջ համալրումա ստանալու ու փետրվարի դրությամբ կարողա ստանա իր նախկին տեսքը: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ համարելով էս տարին Ռեալի համար անցողիկ, իսկ Լիվերպուլի համար վերելքի, կարծում եմ, որ Ռեալը չի կարողանալու ընդհանրապես լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Լիվերին :  Խուանդե Ռամոսին մոտ մի քանի ամիս պետքա լրիվ ադապտացվելու համար, իսկ Բենիտեսը կարծես վերջիվերջո գտելա հաղթանակների բանալին ու էս տարի Լիվերին հաստատուն քայլերով տանումա դեպի ԱՊԼ-ում հաղթանակ ու ինչու չէ նաև Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում..... եզրափակիչ:  :Tongue: 

*Արսենալ-Ռոմա*

2 թիմ, որոնք ունենալով մեծ պոտենցիալ, կարելի է ասել ձախողեցին այս տարվա ազգային առաջնությունները: Հասկանալի է, որ երկուսն էլ շեշտը դնելու են Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի վրա: Նախապատվությունը տալիս եմ Ռոմային:

*Ինտեր-Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ*

Վերջին տարիներին կարծես ավանդույթ է ձևավորվում, որ գործող հաղթողը ճանապարհը զիջում է արդեն 1/8 եզրափակչում: Հետևելով այդ ավանդույթին, կարծում եմ այս տարի էլ Յունայթեդը երկու խաղի արդյունքում կզիջի Ինտերին, նույնիսկ, հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ պատասխան խաղը կայանալու է Օլդ Տրաֆֆորդում:  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> *Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ*
> 
> Այ ստեղ մի հատ սիրուն պաուզա տանք: Ուղղակի նայելով Անգլիայի ու Իսպանիայի առաջնությունների մրցաշարային աղյուսակներին պարզա դառնում, թե որ թիմնա էսօրվա դրությամբ ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվում: Բայց չմոռանանք, որ հունվարին Ռեալը լուրջ համալրումա ստանալու ու փետրվարի դրությամբ կարողա ստանա իր նախկին տեսքը: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ համարելով էս տարին Ռեալի համար անցողիկ, իսկ Լիվերպուլի համար վերելքի, կարծում եմ, որ Ռեալը չի կարողանալու ընդհանրապես լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Լիվերին :  Խուանդե Ռամոսին մոտ մի քանի ամիս պետքա լրիվ ադապտացվելու համար, իսկ Բենիտեսը կարծես վերջիվերջո գտելա հաղթանակների բանալին ու էս տարի Լիվերին հաստատուն քայլերով տանումա դեպի ԱՊԼ-ում հաղթանակ ու ինչու չէ նաև Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում..... եզրափակիչ



Օֆֆֆֆֆ :Sad: էլի սենց բան եղավ:Ինչպես միշտ Ռեալի բախտը իրա հետ ա:Ինձ թվում ա ամենաանկանխատեսելի զույգն ա:Բայց այնուամենայնիվ դու արդեն կանխատեսել ես, որ Ռեալը ոչինչ չի ունենա ասելու Լիվերպուլին :Xeloq: 
Ամեն դեպքում այս երկու ակումբներից մեկը աշխարհում իմ ամենասիրած ակումբն ա, իսկ մյուսը վերջինիս հաջորդող ամենասիրելի ակումբն ա :Love: է՜հհհհ Ռեալ ջան քեզ տեսնեմ :Love:

----------


## Monk

> Անդրադառնամ զույգերին առանձին-առանձին
> 
> 
> *Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ*
> 
> Այ ստեղ մի հատ սիրուն պաուզա տանք: Ուղղակի նայելով Անգլիայի ու Իսպանիայի առաջնությունների մրցաշարային աղյուսակներին պարզա դառնում, թե որ թիմնա էսօրվա դրությամբ ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվում: Բայց չմոռանանք, որ հունվարին Ռեալը լուրջ համալրումա ստանալու ու փետրվարի դրությամբ կարողա ստանա իր նախկին տեսքը: Բայց այնուամենայնիվ համարելով էս տարին Ռեալի համար անցողիկ, իսկ Լիվերպուլի համար վերելքի, կարծում եմ, որ Ռեալը չի կարողանալու ընդհանրապես լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Լիվերին :  Խուանդե Ռամոսին մոտ մի քանի ամիս պետքա լրիվ ադապտացվելու համար, իսկ Բենիտեսը կարծես վերջիվերջո գտելա հաղթանակների բանալին ու էս տարի Լիվերին հաստատուն քայլերով տանումա դեպի ԱՊԼ-ում հաղթանակ ու ինչու չէ նաև Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում..... եզրափակիչ:


Լիվերպուլը միշտ էլ հաջող է հանդես գալիս ՉԼ-ում, բայց դեռ շուտ է կանխատեսումներ անել, մանավանդ ասել, որ Ռեալը լուրջ դիմադրություն չի կարողանալու ցույց տալ: Կարող է և հակառակը լինել: Ռամոսի ադապտացվել-չադապտացվելը չեմ կարծում, որ տվյալ պարագայում այդքան մեծ խնդիր կլինի: Ես միայն ցավում եմ, որ ինձ համար երկու ամենասիրելի ակումբներն իրար դեմ են խաղալու: :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> *Լիոն-Բարսելոնա*
> 
> 1/8-ից առաջ արդեն հաշվարկել էի,որ Բարսելոնային կարող են բաժին ընկնել հետևյալ 4 թիմերը` Արսենալ, Ինտեր, Չելսի ու Լիոն: Ու հենց Լիոնն էլ համարում էի օպտիմալ տարբերակ: Դե ստեղ արդեն պարզա ասելիքս ինչ պետքա լինի:


Դե էստեղ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա: Անցած տարվա խմբային փուլն ենք վերհիշելու :Smile: 




> *Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ*
> 
> Այ ստեղ մի հատ սիրուն պաուզա տանք: Ուղղակի նայելով Անգլիայի ու Իսպանիայի առաջնությունների մրցաշարային աղյուսակներին պարզա դառնում, թե որ թիմնա էսօրվա դրությամբ ավելի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվում: Բայց *չմոռանանք, որ հունվարին Ռեալը լուրջ համալրումա ստանալու ու փետրվարի դրությամբ կարողա ստանա իր նախկին տեսքը:* Բայց այնուամենայնիվ համարելով էս տարին Ռեալի համար անցողիկ, իսկ Լիվերպուլի համար վերելքի, կարծում եմ, որ Ռեալը չի կարողանալու ընդհանրապես լուրջ դիմադրություն ցույց տալ Լիվերին :  Խուանդե Ռամոսին մոտ մի քանի ամիս պետքա լրիվ ադապտացվելու համար, իսկ Բենիտեսը կարծես վերջիվերջո գտելա հաղթանակների բանալին ու էս տարի Լիվերին հաստատուն քայլերով տանումա դեպի ԱՊԼ-ում հաղթանակ ու ինչու չէ նաև Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում..... եզրափակիչ:


Ինչքան գիտեմ ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ ձեռք բերված ֆուտբոլիստները իրավունք չունեն մասնակցել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ առաջնությանը :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինչքան գիտեմ ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ ձեռք բերված ֆուտբոլիստները իրավունք չունեն մասնակցել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ առաջնությանը


Ես տենց օրենք չգիտեմ...  :Smile:  Եթե ֆուտբոլիստը չի մասնակցել ուրիշ թիմի կազմում Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի ընթացիկ խաղարկության ոչ մի խաղի,ուրեմն կարող է ձմեռվանից հայտավորվել ուրիշ թիմի կազմում :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե էստեղ ամեն ինչ պարզ ա: Անցած տարվա խմբային փուլն ենք վերհիշելու
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչքան գիտեմ ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ ձեռք բերված ֆուտբոլիստները իրավունք չունեն մասնակցել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ առաջնությանը


Դրա համար ձեռք են բերում այնպիսի խաղացողների, ովքեր մասնակցություն չեն ունեցել ՉԼ-ում:Ռեալը արդեն գնել է Հունտելյարին, ով արդեն հունվարից ազատ կկարողանա օգնել իր թիմին:
Մի շտապիր Բարսելոնին Չեմպիոն հռչակել, քանի որ հիշեցեմ սա ՉԼ-ն է և այստեղ նման բաներ չկան:Ինչ խոսք Բարսելոնի համար իր մրցակիցը հեշտերից ա, բայց անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ ավելի ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ խաղալ, թեկուզ և պարտվել, քան թույլերի հետ խաղալ և դրանից հաճույք ստանալ :Ok: 
Ախր Ես շատ կուզենայի, որ Ռեալի պարտության դեպքում ՉԼ-ն հաղթեր հենց Լիվերպուլը, իսկ հիմա կամ մեկը պետք է անցնի հաջորդ փուլ կամ մյուսը :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դրա համար ձեռք են բերում այնպիսի խաղացողների, ովքեր մասնակցություն չեն ունեցել ՉԼ-ում:Ռեալը արդեն գնել է Հունտելյարին, ով արդեն հունվարից ազատ կկարողանա օգնել իր թիմին:
> Մի շտապիր Բարսելոնին Չեմպիոն հռչակել, քանի որ հիշեցեմ սա ՉԼ-ն է և այստեղ նման բաներ չկան:Ինչ խոսք Բարսելոնի համար իր մրցակիցը հեշտերից ա, բայց անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ ավելի ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ խաղալ, թեկուզ և պարտվել, քան թույլերի հետ խաղալ և դրանից հաճույք ստանալ
> Ախր Ես շատ կուզենայի, որ Ռեալի պարտության դեպքում ՉԼ-ն հաղթեր հենց Լիվերպուլը, իսկ հիմա կամ մեկը պետք է անցնի հաջորդ փուլ կամ մյուսը


Համենայն դեպս Ռեալի պարտության դեպքում գոնե շատ չես տխրի :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Համենայն դեպս Ռեալի պարտության դեպքում գոնե շատ չես տխրի


Ես մի քիչ այլ ձևով ներկայացնեմ:Այնպես չեմ ուրախանա, ինչպես կուրախանայի, որ ուրիշ մրցակցի հաղթեր :Wink: Կկրկնեմ Ռեալը բոլորից առաջ է ինձ համար, ամեն դեպքում լավ չի լինում, երբ քո ամենասիրած թիմը ընկնում ա քո կողմից ամենահարգված և համակրելի ակումբներից մեկի հետ… :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Անդրադառնամ զույգերին առանձին-առանձին
> 
> *Չելսի-Յուվենթուս*
> 
> 1/8 եզրափակչի ամենահետաքրքիր զույգերից մեկը: Էսօրվա դրությամբ հավասարազոր թիմեր, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ արժանիա տեղ զբաղեցնելու քառորդ եզրափակչում: Այնուամենայնիվ իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Յուվենթուսը չի կարենա մինչև փետրվար պահպանել էս տեմպը ու Չելսիի հետ խաղերին կմոտենա ոչ այնքան օպտիմալ մարզավիճակում,հետևաբար ենթադրել կարելի, որ հաջորդ փուլ դուրս կգա Չելսին: Չնայած ևս մեկ անգամ նշեմ, որ այս զույգում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է: 
> 
> *Վիլյառեալ-Պանատինաիկոս*
> 
> Կարելիա ասել,որ 1/8 եզրափակչի ամենաթույլ զույգը հենց սա է: Պանատինաիկոսը արդեն իսկ մեծ անակնկալա մատուցել` դուրս գալով խմբից` այն էլ առաջին տեղով: Մի կողմից էլ Պանատինաիկոսի այս փուլում հայտնվելը համարում եմ պատահականություն, նույն վերջին տեղը զբաղեցրած Անորտոսիսը ըստ իս ավելի արժանի էր այդ բախտին: Մի խոսքով բացահայտ ֆավորիտ եմ համարում էս զույգում Վիլյառեալին ու հետևաբար հաջորդ փուլում սպասում եմ հենց իսպանական ակումբին:
> ...


 :Xeloq: 
Չես հոգնել էսքան հավաքելուց 
Ամենահետաքրքիր խաղը լինելու են Չելսի - Յուվենտուս և Ռեալ - Լիվերպուլ խաղերը կարծում եմ  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ափսոսա գյոզալ Լիվերպուլը, բախտները չբերեց

----------


## Ռեդ

> ափսոսա գյոզալ Լիվերպուլը, բախտները չբերեց


Խի ես տենց ասում ախպեր, Լիվերը կանցնի երևի  :Wink:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Ըստ ինձ զույգերում ակումբների 1/4 անցնելու հնարավորությունները տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ  `
Չելսի – Յուվենտուս 40%-60%

Վիլյառեալ – Պանատինաիկոս 50%-50%

Սպորտինգ – Բավարիա 20%-80%

Ատլետիկո – Պորտո 60 % -40%

Լիոն – Բարսելոնա 30%-70%

Ռեալ Մադրիդ – Լիվերպուլ 30%-70%

Արսենալ – Ռոմա 50%-50%

Ինտեր – Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ 40%-60%

։

----------


## Amourchik

> Խի ես տենց ասում ախպեր, Լիվերը կանցնի երևի


Չեմ հասկանում դու քեզ Ռեալի երկպագու ե՞ս համարում :Think: Եթե այո, ապա ինչպե՞ս ես այդպես զարմանում, որ տենց բաներ ա գրել ու ինչպե՞ս կասկածում դրանում :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Շատ լավ զույգեր են, Բարսան պռոբլեմներ չի ունենա, իսկ ռեալը կարա սկսի հավաքվել, քանզի անգլիայում չոր հաշվով կրվելու ա, ուրեմն տանը պիտի կրի 2 գոլի տարբերությամբ, անհավատալի ա թվում, բայց ժամանակ դեռ կա, մարզիչն էլ կարող ա մի բան անի:
Չելսի-Յուվենտուս զույգը շատ ուժեղ ա, բայց իրար սպանելու են ու հաջորդ փուլ դուրս եկած թիմի կեղը սաղ չի մնա  :Tongue: 
Սպորտինգը թքեց

----------


## Taurus

> Ըստ ինձ զույգերում ակումբների 1/4 անցնելու հնարավորությունները տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ  `
> Վիլյառեալ – Պանատինաիկոս 50%-50%
> 
> Ինտեր – Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ 40%-60%
> 
> ։


Ես Վիլյառեալին ավելի շատ կտաի, իսկ Մյուսում հակառակ վիճակն ա!

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> ափսոսա գյոզալ Լիվերպուլը, բախտները չբերեց


REAL_ist ջան ախր տենց սրտաճմլիկ բաներ մի գրի էլի ինչ կլինի լացս եկավ  :LOL: 
եթե կազմերում շատ փոփոխություններ չեղան  քանդուքարափա ենք անելու Էնֆիլդում Սատնյագոյանոցում էլ շատ-շատ նիչյա խաղա  արքայական ակումբը,  հետո Բենիտեսը ու իսպանացի լեգիոներները  բնականաբար շատ լավ ծանոթ են իսպանական ֆուտբոլին Տորրեսն էլ հաստատ լիքը ասելու բաներ ունի Ռեալին , դրան էլ որ գումարենք   Լիվերի գավաթային թիմ լինելը ու վերջին տարիներին Ռեալի անհաջող ելույթները ՉԼ-ում պարզա լինում թե ում բախտը չբերեց :

----------


## Ռեդ

> Չեմ հասկանում դու քեզ Ռեալի երկպագու ե՞ս համարումԵթե այո, ապա ինչպե՞ս ես այդպես զարմանում, որ տենց բաներ ա գրել ու ինչպե՞ս կասկածում դրանում


1. Ռեալը սիրածս *երկրորդ* թիմն ա /նիկիցս էլ ա երևում/
2. Ախր երկրպագելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ճշմարտությունը չասե՞նք  :Dntknw:  Այսինքն այն, ինչ մտածում եմ հաջորդ խաղի մասին:
Այսինքն դու ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե ասում եմ, որ Ռեալը պարտվելու է հաջորդ խաղում, ուրեմն Ռեալի բալելշիկ չե՞մ կարա լինեմ  :Dntknw:

----------


## REAL_ist

> եթե կազմերում շատ փոփոխություններ չեղան քանդուքարափա ենք անելու Էնֆիլդում Սատնյագոյանոցում էլ շատ-շատ նիչյա խաղա արքայական ակումբը, հետո Բենիտեսը ու իսպանացի լեգիոներները բնականաբար շատ լավ ծանոթ են իսպանական ֆուտբոլին Տորրեսն էլ հաստատ լիքը ասելու բաներ ունի Ռեալին , դրան էլ որ գումարենք Լիվերի գավաթային թիմ լինելը ու վերջին տարիներին Ռեալի անհաջող ելույթները ՉԼ-ում պարզա լինում թե ում բախտը չբերեց :


երկու ամենագավաթային մարզիչների թիմերն են խաղալու, բան չունեմ ասելու շանսերը հավասար են, չնայած ոնց հասկացա չես ընդունում ետ, բայց ավելի լավ տարբերակներ կաին Լիվերի համար և Ռեալը ամենաբարդն էր, իսկ ես ուրախ եմ որ Լիվերնա ընկել, շատեմ հարգում ետ թմին ու եվրոպայում ամենադժվարը իրանց անցնելնա, բայց իրանց անցնելուց հետո չեմպիոնությունը էլ ավելի իրական կլինի

----------


## Amourchik

> REAL_ist ջան ախր տենց սրտաճմլիկ բաներ մի գրի էլի ինչ կլինի լացս եկավ 
> եթե կազմերում շատ փոփոխություններ չեղան  քանդուքարափա ենք անելու Էնֆիլդում Սատնյագոյանոցում էլ շատ-շատ նիչյա խաղա  արքայական ակումբը,  հետո Բենիտեսը ու իսպանացի լեգիոներները  բնականաբար շատ լավ ծանոթ են իսպանական ֆուտբոլին Տորրեսն էլ հաստատ լիքը ասելու բաներ ունի Ռեալին , դրան էլ որ գումարենք   Լիվերի գավաթային թիմ լինելը ու վերջին տարիներին Ռեալի անհաջող ելույթները ՉԼ-ում պարզա լինում թե ում բախտը չբերեց :


Գիտես ես Լիվերպուլին շատ եմ սիրում ու էլի կասեմ, որ հեչ չէի ուզենա, որ այդ երկու թիմերը իրար հետ ընկնեին, բայց դա երբեք չեմ ասել, որովհետև վախենում եմ Լիվերպուլից ու մտածում եմ, թե Ռեալի բախտը չի բերել, այլ նրա համար, որ չէի ուզենա, որ Լիվերպուլը այսքան շուտ դուրս գար մրցաշարից :Cool: /սա կիսակատակ, կիսալուրջ:Իսկ եթե ամբողջովին լուրջ ասելու լինեմ, ապա կասեմ, որ ահավոր անկանխատեսելի խաղ ա լինելու ու սա ՉԼ -ն ա ու ասյտեղ ոչ մի թիմ հաստատ ոչինչ ասել չի կարող, հետևաբար ո՛չ մենք, ո՛չ էլ Լիվերպուլի երկրպագուները հաստատ հայտարարություններ չպետք է անենեք :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> 1. Ռեալը սիրածս *երկրորդ* թիմն ա /նիկիցս էլ ա երևում/
> 2. Ախր երկրպագելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, ճշմարտությունը չասե՞նք  Այսինքն այն, ինչ մտածում եմ հաջորդ խաղի մասին:
> Այսինքն դու ուզում ես ասել, որ եթե ասում եմ, որ Ռեալը պարտվելու է հաջորդ խաղում, ուրեմն Ռեալի բալելշիկ չե՞մ կարա լինեմ


Ուղղակի ինձ թվացել էր, որ դու Ռեալի երկրպագու ես, իսկ դա իմ պատկերացմամբ ենթադրում էր, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուի մտքում անգամ չկա պարտություն բառը, որ Ռեալը պետք ա պարտվի  ու առավել ևս, որ դա ասելը արդար կլինի, սակայն ոչինչ չունեմ ասելու, դու էլ ես ճիշտ :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Ես օրինակ Լիվերպուլին էլ եմ սիրում ու էլի ինձ չեմ կարող թույլ տալ ասել, որ Լիվերպուլը որևէ խաղում պետք է պարտվի/բացառությամբ Ռեալի հետ խաղի :Tongue: /

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Շնորհավորում եմ Բավարիաի երկրպագուներին նման հեշտ մրցակից ստանալու կապակցությամբ,չնայած որ ասում են այս փուլում թույլ մրցակիցներ չկան այն ու ամենայնիվ ամենահարմար մրցակիցնեից մեկն էր, որ կարող էր Բավարիան ստանալ..Մի կողմից էլ եթե ակումբ ձգտում է հաջողության հասնել պետքա ոչ մի մրցակցից չվախենա..Իսկ Բավարիան շատա ուզում ,ու պետքա հաղթի այս խաղարկությունում,եվ քանի որ ուզում նրանց համար նշանակություն չունի ով կլինի... :Angry2: Ենպես որ ԱՌԱՋ ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ....... :Ok: 
sporting uhhhhhhh!!!!FC BAYERRRRNNNNNN HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!dankeiheeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շատ ափսոս, որ Ռեալը Լիվերպուլի հետ ա խաղալու: Դա պետք է եզրափակիչում լիներ: Ամեն դեպքում չեմ դադարում կարծել, որ էս տարի ՉԼ-ի գավաթը մերն ա լինելու: Աաաաաաաաառաա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜աաջ, Ռեաաաաաաաաաաաաաալ:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> երկու ամենագավաթային մարզիչների թիմերն են խաղալու, բան չունեմ ասելու շանսերը հավասար են, չնայած ոնց հասկացա չես ընդունում ետ, բայց ավելի լավ տարբերակներ կաին Լիվերի համար և Ռեալը ամենաբարդն էր, իսկ ես ուրախ եմ որ Լիվերնա ընկել, շատեմ հարգում ետ թմին ու եվրոպայում ամենադժվարը իրանց անցնելնա, բայց իրանց անցնելուց հետո չեմպիոնությունը էլ ավելի իրական կլինի


ըստ  ստատիստիկայի գրեթե բոլոր առումներով զիջումա Ռեալը ավելորդ անգամ չմեջբերեմ,  բայց դե մինչև խաղը շատ ժամանակ կա ու ամեն ինչ հնարավորա, ինձ մի բանա վախացնում որ  էս տարի Լիվերը շատ մեծ ուժերով պայքարումա Պրեմիեր լիգայում չեմպիոնության համար ու վերջին տարիների նման չի որ ամբողջովին կենտրոնանեց էլ էր ՉԼ-ին, իսկ Ռեալը շուտվանից Չլ-ում չի հաղթել, դե 8 տարին Ռեալի նման թիմի համար շաաաաաատ շատա. առաջնությունում էլ սենց շարունակվի արդեն չի կարա պայքարի Բարսի հետ, պարզա որ մի այլ կարգի վիզա դնելու Լիվերի հետ խաղերում: 




> Գիտես ես Լիվերպուլին շատ եմ սիրում ու էլի կասեմ, որ հեչ չէի ուզենա, որ այդ երկու թիմերը իրար հետ ընկնեին, բայց դա երբեք չեմ ասել, որովհետև վախենում եմ Լիվերպուլից ու մտածում եմ, թե Ռեալի բախտը չի բերել, այլ նրա համար, որ չէի ուզենա, որ Լիվերպուլը այսքան շուտ դուրս գար մրցաշարից/սա կիսակատակ, կիսալուրջ:Իսկ եթե ամբողջովին լուրջ ասելու լինեմ, ապա կասեմ, որ ահավոր անկանխատեսելի խաղ ա լինելու ու սա ՉԼ -ն ա ու ասյտեղ ոչ մի թիմ հաստատ ոչինչ ասել չի կարող, հետևաբար ո՛չ մենք, ո՛չ էլ Լիվերպուլի երկրպագուները հաստատ հայտարարություններ չպետք է անենեք


լրիվ մրցաշարերն էլ  անկանխատեսելի են, բայց դա հո չի նշանակում, ոչ ոք չպետքա իր կարծիքը ասի…

----------


## Լեո

> Դրա համար ձեռք են բերում այնպիսի խաղացողների, ովքեր մասնակցություն չեն ունեցել ՉԼ-ում:Ռեալը արդեն գնել է Հունտելյարին, ով արդեն հունվարից ազատ կկարողանա օգնել իր թիմին:
> Մի շտապիր Բարսելոնին Չեմպիոն հռչակել, քանի որ հիշեցեմ սա ՉԼ-ն է և այստեղ նման բաներ չկան:Ինչ խոսք Բարսելոնի համար իր մրցակիցը հեշտերից ա, բայց անձամբ ես նախընտրում եմ ավելի ուժեղ մրցակիցների հետ խաղալ, թեկուզ և պարտվել, քան թույլերի հետ խաղալ և դրանից հաճույք ստանալ
> Ախր Ես շատ կուզենայի, որ Ռեալի պարտության դեպքում ՉԼ-ն հաղթեր հենց Լիվերպուլը, իսկ հիմա կամ մեկը պետք է անցնի հաջորդ փուլ կամ մյուսը


Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ես արդեն Բարսային չեմպիոն եմ հռչակել: Ես գիտեմ, որ սա ՉԼ-ն է, և եզրափակիչ փուլում ոչ մի թիմի բացահայտ ֆավորիտ համարելն հնարավոր չէ: Ուղղակի ես ասում եմ, որ անցած տարի, երբ Բարսան մեղմ ասած գտնվում էր վատ մարզավիճակում, Լիոնը չկարողացավ լուրջ մրցակցություն ցույց տալ Բարսային խմբային փուլում: Կարծում եմ ՝ս տարի առավել ևս չի կարողանա :Wink:

----------


## Deutschland

Իրոք որ էս մրցաշրջանում շատ դժվարա լինելու Բարսաիին կանգնեցնել թե ՉԼ-ու եվ թե Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում...Ըստ ինձ Լիոն -Բարսա զույգում Բարսան ակնհայտ ֆավորիտնա ու կարծում եմորեվե խնդիր չի ծագի հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու կապակցությամբ..
Իսկ Լիվերպուլ - Ռեալ զույգում միանշանակ հավատում եմ Լիվերպուլի հաղթանակին..

----------


## Amourchik

> ըստ  ստատիստիկայի գրեթե բոլոր առումներով զիջումա Ռեալը ավելորդ անգամ չմեջբերեմ
> լրիվ մրցաշարերն էլ  անկանխատեսելի են, բայց դա հո չի նշանակում, ոչ ոք չպետքա իր կարծիքը ասի…


Գրածիդ առաջին հատվածին միայն կուզենայի ավելացնել, որ ստատիստիկ տվյալները դեռ ոչինչ չեն ասում  :Wink: 
Երկրորդ հատվածի համար էլ կուզենայի զարմանալ :LOL: Ես ասել եմ, որ կարծիքներ չպե՞տք է արտահայտել :Shok: :Որպես ապացույց իմ խոսքերի կասեմ, որ իմ բոլոր գրառումներն էլ ոչ այլ ինչ են, քան կարծիքներիս արտահայտումը :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ես արդեն Բարսային չեմպիոն եմ հռչակել: Ես գիտեմ, որ սա ՉԼ-ն է, և եզրափակիչ փուլում ոչ մի թիմի բացահայտ ֆավորիտ համարելն հնարավոր չէ: Ուղղակի ես ասում եմ, որ անցած տարի, երբ Բարսան մեղմ ասած գտնվում էր վատ մարզավիճակում, Լիոնը չկարողացավ լուրջ մրցակցություն ցույց տալ Բարսային խմբային փուլում: Կարծում եմ ՝ս տարի առավել ևս չի կարողանա


Ճիշտն ասած, որ ես էլ լինեի Բարսելոնի երկրպագու/ինչը չեմ անի կյանքում :Blush: /ես էլ այդպես կարտահայտվեի:Օրինակ ներկա պահին բոլորը շտապում են Ռեալին պարտված կոչել՝չհամբերելով , առնվազն, իրենց սեփական աչքերով այդ ամենը տեսնելուն, նույն դեպքում էլ Լիոննա, սակայն հանգամանքներն են տարբեր:Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Բարսելոնը խնդիր չի ունենա այս փուլը հաղթահարելու համար/ :Sad: /, բայց նախընտրում եմ սպասել և տեսնել այդ ամենը սեփական աչքերով :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես կուզեմ Բարսան անցնի, ու Ռեալնել անցնի իրար հետ խաղան ՉԼ–ում :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես կուզեմ Բարսան անցնի, ու Ռեալնել անցնի իրար հետ խաղան ՉԼ–ում


Ճիշտ ես , ես էլ դա կուզենայի :Hands Up: Բայց Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ հանդիպումը ես կուզենայի եզրափակիչում տեսնել, հիմա ոնց որ շուտ ստացվեց :Think: Մի  տեսակ ափսոսում եմ Լիվերպուլին :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ես կուզեմ Բարսան անցնի, ու Ռեալնել անցնի իրար հետ խաղան ՉԼ–ում


Ես էլ եմ ուզում :Cool:  Հատկապես,որ վերջին անգամ Ռեալը ՉԼ-ում հաղթելա Բարսելոնային,էն էլ կիսաեզրափակիչում: Ռևանշ ժդյոտ :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

Այս թեմայի վերջին գրառումներից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ, Ռեալը շանս չունի՞ Լիվերպուլի հետ, եթե շատ են ըտենց մտածողները ուրեմն պատրաստ եղեք զարմանալու :Ok:  ՌԵԱԼԸ  1/4 ում է :Wink: , տակ շտո մի շտապեք, չնայած ափսո  որ լիվեռպուլնա դուրս մնալու 1/8 ից, Լիվերպուլը պրիմերիայում իմ սիրած թիմն է, ինչպես  ա սերիայում Միլանը, ինչպես Ֆրանսիայում Լիոնը, բայց դե ով ուզումա լինի եթե Ռեալի հետա հանդիպելու ուրեմն ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ մինչև վերջ

----------


## Սամվել

> Այս թեմայի վերջին գրառումներից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ, Ռեալը շանս չունի՞ Լիվերպուլի հետ, եթե շատ են ըտենց մտածողները ուրեմն պատրաստ եղեք զարմանալու ՌԵԱԼԸ  1/4 ում է, տակ շտո մի շտապեք, չնայած ափսո  որ լիվեռպուլնա դուրս մնալու 1/8 ից, Լիվերպուլը պրիմերիայում իմ սիրած թիմն է, ինչպես  ա սերիայում Միլանը, ինչպես Ֆրանսիայում Լիոնը, բայց դե ով ուզումա լինի եթե Ռեալի հետա հանդիպելու ուրեմն ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ մինչև վերջ


Վայ .. լու՞րջ..ԱՐդեն անցե՞լ են.. Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վայ .. լու՞րջ..ԱՐդեն անցե՞լ են.. Շնորհավոր


Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Վայ .. լու՞րջ..ԱՐդեն անցե՞լ են.. Շնորհավոր


Սպասի, դեռ կհասցնես շնորհավորել:

----------


## Vaho

> Վայ .. լու՞րջ..ԱՐդեն անցե՞լ են.. Շնորհավոր


Կանցնեն

----------


## Սամվել

> Սպասի, դեռ կհասցնես շնորհավորել:


Հա գիտեմ...  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Վայ .. լու՞րջ..ԱՐդեն անցե՞լ են.. Շնորհավոր


Հա դե Սամ ջան էս 5 տարիա 1/8ից Ռեալը անցածա եղել:  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա դե Սամ ջան էս 5 տարիա 1/8ից Ռեալը անցածա եղել:


Ո՞րն է ՉԼ գավաթը ամենաշատը նվաճած թիմը:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

հետաքրքիր խաղեր կան անհամբերությամբ եմ սպասում հատկապես Ինտեր- Մանչեստր ,Չելսի-Յուվենտուս խաղերին...
էս են փուլնա որ չես կարող որեվե կանխագուշակում անես որովհետեվ այստեղ ամեն ինչ կարող է լինել ..ինչպես կարողես այս զույգերում որևէ մեկին առավելություն տաս.. :Think: ...

----------


## Amourchik

> Այս թեմայի վերջին գրառումներից կարելի է եզրակացնել որ, Ռեալը շանս չունի՞ Լիվերպուլի հետ, եթե շատ են ըտենց մտածողները ուրեմն պատրաստ եղեք զարմանալու ՌԵԱԼԸ  1/4 ում է, տակ շտո մի շտապեք, չնայած ափսո  որ լիվեռպուլնա դուրս մնալու 1/8 ից, Լիվերպուլը պրիմերիայում իմ սիրած թիմն է, ինչպես  ա սերիայում Միլանը, ինչպես Ֆրանսիայում Լիոնը, բայց դե ով ուզումա լինի եթե Ռեալի հետա հանդիպելու ուրեմն ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ մինչև վերջ


Ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակին:Ռեալը իր գործով ամեն ինչ կհարթի: :Wink: Մնացածն էլ դրանում կհամոզվեն :Wink: Ախր իրանց էլ պետք չի մեղադրել:Օրինակ ես էլ եմ ահավոր ուզում, որ Լիոնը հաղթի/չնայած մի տեղ գրել եմ, որ կուզենայի , որ Բարսը անցներ, որ Ռեալը հետո իրան դուրս թողեր :Blush: /բայց դա քիչ հավանական ա երևում , այնպես էլ իրենք են ուզում, որ Ռեալը դուրս մնա, բայց դա էլ ա քիչ հավանական թվում :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ո՞րն է ՉԼ գավաթը ամենաշատը նվաճած թիմը:


Հիմա կասեն դա կարևոր չի , դա Ֆրանկոն ա սարքել Ռեալի համար:Ֆրանկոն , հերիք չէր ամբողջ Եվրոպային էր նեղել ու ասում պետք ա Ռեալը հաղթի ու բոլորը ենթարկվել էին, մի հատ էլ մեռյալների թագավորությունից էր կառավրում Եվրոպան :LOL: , երբ Ռեալը հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հաղթում էր ամեն պատահած թիմի ու դառնում ՉԼ հաղթողը :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ո՞րն է ՉԼ գավաթը ամենաշատը նվաճած թիմը:


Համեստորեն լռում եմ :Cool:

----------


## Arman_I

> Հիմա կասեն դա կարևոր չի , դա Ֆրանկոն ա սարքել Ռեալի համար:Ֆրանկոն , հերիք չէր ամբողջ Եվրոպային էր նեղել ու ասում պետք ա Ռեալը հաղթի ու բոլորը ենթարկվել էին, մի հատ էլ մեռյալների թագավորությունից էր կառավրում Եվրոպան, երբ Ռեալը հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հաղթում էր ամեն պատահած թիմի ու դառնում ՉԼ հաղթողը


Մի փոքրիկ պատմական էքսկուրս...

Xxxx ջան դու ոնց որ Հիտլերին(կամ էտ դեմոկրատների շարքից որևէ մեկի :Smile:  )  Ֆրանկո-ի հետ խառնել էս :Wink: ...  Ֆրանկոն մահացել է  1975 թվականին,ուստի անհասկանալի է մեռյալների թագավորության մասին ակնարկը...քանի որ կարծես թե ձեր փայլուն և ահավոր մրցակցության պայմաններում ձեռք բերված  5 անընդմեջ հաղթանակները եղել են 1955-1960 թվականներին...

----------


## Amourchik

> Մի փոքրիկ պատմական էքսկուրս...
> 
> Xxxx ջան դու ոնց որ Հիտլերին(կամ էտ դեմոկրատների շարքից որևէ մեկի )  Ֆրանկո-ի հետ խառնել էս...  Ֆրանկոն մահացել է  1975 թվականին,ուստի անհասկանալի է մեռյալների թագավորության մասին ակնարկը...քանի որ կարծես թե ձեր փայլուն և ահավոր մրցակցության պայմաններում ձեռք բերված  5 անընդմեջ հաղթանակները եղել են 1955-1960 թվականներին...


Աստված չաներ Հիտլերը Ռեալ սիրեր: :Shok: Հա դե մի քիչ թվերը խառել եմ՝պետք է ասեյի երեք, ասեցի հինգ/ երեք ասելով նկատի ունեմ ահա այս թվերը 1997–98, 1999–2000, 2001–02./

----------


## Amourchik

Եթե որևէ մեկին հետաքրքրում է Ռեալի ռեկորդները, կարող եք այցելել հետևյալ կայքը
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_Madrid_C.F.
այստեղ Ձեր աչքերով կարող եք ամեն ինչում համոզվել :Wink:

----------


## Arman_I

> Աստված չաներ Հիտլերը Ռեալ սիրեր:Հա դե մի քիչ թվերը խառել եմ՝պետք է ասեյի երեք, ասեցի հինգ/ երեք ասելով նկատի ունեմ ահա այս թվերը 1997–98, 1999–2000, 2001–02./


Էս հաղթանակները որևէ կասկածից դուրս են...մեկ էլ հետաքրքիրա թե էտ ով պետքա սրանք կապեր Ֆռանկոյի հետ...Այ ուժեղ կլներ :LOL: ....

----------


## Amourchik

> Էս հաղթանակները որևէ կասկածից դուրս են...մեկ էլ հետաքրքիրա թե էտ ով պետքա սրանք կապեր Ֆռանկոյի հետ...Այ ուժեղ կլներ....


Դե կապողը կապում   ա էլի :Wink: Ու կապողներ էլ հաստատ կան :Xeloq:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ գրառում որտեղ վերջին 3  գավաթները Ռեալի որևէ մեկը կապել է Ֆրանկոյի հետ, այլապես սրանք պարզապես խոսքեր են պատասխան չունենալու պատճառով: Մի էլի գրեք տենց մտածողներ կան, սենց նենց, ցույց տուր տենց գրառում:

----------


## Amourchik

> Խնդրում եմ ցույց տալ գրառում որտեղ վերջին 3  գավաթները Ռեալի որևէ մեկը կապել է Ֆրանկոյի հետ, այլապես սրանք պարզապես խոսքեր են պատասխան չունենալու պատճառով: Մի էլի գրեք տենց մտածողներ կան, սենց նենց, ցույց տուր տենց գրառում:


Հիմա ի՞նչ, նստեմ 169 էջ գրառում կարդամ, որ գտնեմ , թե որտեղ էր այդ գրառումը :Shok: Այո նման բան եղել է ասված հետևյալ բաժնում՝ <FC Real Madrid> :Ok: Միգուցե կոնկրետ այդ տարիների մասին չէր ասված , բայց կասկածի տակ էր առնվում Ռեալի հաղթանակների արդարությունը ու ես էլ այստեղ չեմ գրել, որ հենց այս երեքի համար են նման կարծիքներ հնչել, այլ ընդհանրապես խոսքը գնում էր այն մասին, որ Ռեալի հաղթանակները հաճախ են կապում Ֆրանկոյի հետ ու նույնիսկ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում տարած հաղթանակները:Իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ պարտադիր ես համարում, որ գտնեմ ու ցույց տամ, անպայման կանեմ, բայց վաղը կամ էլ երբ ժամանակ ունենամ:Կգտնեմ և առանձին քեզ կուղղարկեմ, որպեսզի թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ չանեմ :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

1997-98 թ- հաղթանակը պատահականություն համարելն էլ շատ է: Յուվենտուսի հետ խաղում բախտներն ուղղակի բերեց, Միյատովիչը մի պհ ազատվեց ու խփեց…
2000-ին Վալենսիային հաղթեց… 3-0
2002-ինը փայլուն հաղթանակ էր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Իհարկե, Բայերի հետ խաղի երկրորդ խաղակեսը չհաշված…

----------


## salatik

Յուվենտուսս ինձ թվումա կկարողանա հաղթել Չելսիին, համենայն դեպս մինչև խաղերի սկսելը մեր բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները արդեն ապաքինված կլինեն ու որևէ խնդիր չենք ունենա Չելսիի հետ : 
Շատ հարգում եմ Չելսի թիմին, արժանիա ամենաբարձր տիտղոսների, բայց Յուվենտուսը անկանխատեսելի թիմա ու եթե թիմի դուխը տեղն եղավ անպայման կհաղթի, կապ չունի թե ում հետա խաղում.
p.s. Ռեալի հետ 2 խաղերը, որ մինչև սկսելը բոլորը չգիտես ինչի չէին հավատում , որ կհաղթենք, կամ էլ Միլանի հետ անցած կիրակի օրվա խաղը :Angry2:  
Տրանսվերային պատուհանը բացվումա, տեսնենք ով դուրս կգա Չելսիից :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ո՞րն է ՉԼ գավաթը ամենաշատը նվաճած թիմը:


Լավ մի հատ հասարակ տրամաբանական Էքսկուրս եկեք անենք...

Օրինակ ձեր համար զարմանալի չի թվում որ ասենք Ռեալը 5 տարի իրար վրա տենց "գելավարի" սաղին կրելա ու ՉԼա հաղթել... ու զարմանալի չի թվում որ սաղ Աշխարհը էնքանա դրա մասին խոսում որ Ֆռանկոյին շնորքնա որ էտ Լուրը եկել հասելա Հայաստան... դե հիմա կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ տենց բան չկա Ռեալը գելավարիա Հաղթել բլաբլաբլա ... Հիմա սաղ աշխարհի 6 միլիարդ մարդկանց մեծ մասը էտքանը գիտի.. ու դուք էլ գիտեք ու հոգու խորքում հավատում եք դրան /երևի սաղ բացի Xxxxից.. դե ինքը ոնց հասկացա չգիտեր որ խաղերի մասին էր խոսքը  :LOL:  / Հիմա ինչքան էլ որ կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ  :Cool:

----------


## Venus

Բոլորդ ուզում եք որ Բարսին կամ Ռեալը հաղթի:Իսկ ոչ ոք չի ուզում որ Յուվենթուսը հաղթի?
Ես ուզում եմ որ այս անգամ էլ Յուվին լինի չեմպիոն. :Hands Up: Առաջ Յուվի :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Օրինակ ձեր համար զարմանալի չի թվում որ ասենք Ռեալը 5 տարի իրար վրա տենց "գելավարի" սաղին կրելա ու ՉԼա հաղթել... ու զարմանալի չի թվում որ սաղ Աշխարհը էնքանա դրա մասին խոսում որ Ֆռանկոյին շնորքնա որ էտ Լուրը եկել հասելա Հայաստան... դե հիմա կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ տենց բան չկա Ռեալը գելավարիա Հաղթել բլաբլաբլա ... Հիմա սաղ աշխարհի 6 միլիարդ մարդկանց մեծ մասը էտքանը գիտի.. ու դուք էլ գիտեք ու հոգու խորքում հավատում եք դրան /երևի սաղ բացի Xxxxից.. դե ինքը ոնց հասկացա չգիտեր որ խաղերի մասին էր խոսքը  / Հիմա ինչքան էլ որ կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ


Ֆրանկոյի շնորքը մենակ ենա որ Ռեալը բեսամփ ուժեղ թիմա սարքել ենժամանակվա լավագույն խաղացողներով, իսկ ՉԼ ում 5 հաղթանակը սարքած անվանելը ետ խելքին մոտ բան չի

----------


## salatik

> Բոլորդ ուզում եք որ Բարսին կամ Ռեալը հաղթի:Իսկ ոչ ոք չի ուզում որ Յուվենթուսը հաղթի?
> Ես ուզում եմ որ այս անգամ էլ Յուվին լինի չեմպիոն.Առաջ Յուվի


Ես քո հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ Աստղ ջան  :Hands Up:  
արդեն ժամանակնա , վերջին անգամ 1985 թվականին են հաղթել իմ տղերքը ՉԼ-ում, նենց որ վատ չէր լինի Դել Պիերոյի ձեռքին նորից տեսնելը գավաթը  :Wink:  
ինձ թվումա ոչ մեկ չի ասի, որ ինքը արժանի չի դրան :Blush: 
p.s. 1985թ.-ին Յուվենտուսը դարձելա և ՉԼ-ի, և Եվրոպայի և Միջմայրցամաքայինի հաղթող, կարծեմ առաջին ռեկորդը այդ առումով մերնա  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Ճիշտն ասած, որ ես էլ լինեի Բարսելոնի երկրպագու/ինչը չեմ անի կյանքում/ես էլ այդպես կարտահայտվեի:Օրինակ ներկա պահին բոլորը շտապում են Ռեալին պարտված կոչել՝չհամբերելով , առնվազն, իրենց սեփական աչքերով այդ ամենը տեսնելուն, նույն դեպքում էլ Լիոննա, սակայն հանգամանքներն են տարբեր:Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Բարսելոնը խնդիր չի ունենա այս փուլը հաղթահարելու համար//, *բայց նախընտրում եմ սպասել և տեսնել այդ ամենը սեփական աչքերով*





> Ճիշտ ես , ես էլ դա կուզենայիԲայց Ռեալ-Լիվերպուլ հանդիպումը ես կուզենայի եզրափակիչում տեսնել, հիմա ոնց որ շուտ ստացվեց*Մի  տեսակ ափսոսում եմ Լիվերպուլին*


Էս էլ հո ե՞ս չեմ շտապում ասել :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ մի հատ հասարակ տրամաբանական Էքսկուրս եկեք անենք...
> 
> Օրինակ ձեր համար զարմանալի չի թվում որ ասենք Ռեալը 5 տարի իրար վրա տենց "գելավարի" սաղին կրելա ու ՉԼա հաղթել... ու զարմանալի չի թվում որ սաղ Աշխարհը էնքանա դրա մասին խոսում որ Ֆռանկոյին շնորքնա որ էտ Լուրը եկել հասելա Հայաստան... դե հիմա կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ տենց բան չկա Ռեալը գելավարիա Հաղթել բլաբլաբլա ... Հիմա սաղ աշխարհի 6 միլիարդ մարդկանց մեծ մասը էտքանը գիտի.. ու դուք էլ գիտեք ու հոգու խորքում հավատում եք դրան /երևի սաղ բացի Xxxxից.. դե ինքը ոնց հասկացա չգիտեր որ խաղերի մասին էր խոսքը  / Հիմա ինչքան էլ որ կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ


Սաղ աշխարհը այլմոլորակայինների մասին էլ ա խոսում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ներեցեք, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Յուվեն ՉԼ-ում հաղթել է նաև 1996-ին՝ հաղթելով այդ տարիներին շա՜տ հզոր Այաքսին:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ներեցեք, բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում Յուվեն ՉԼ-ում հաղթել է նաև 1996-ին՝ հաղթելով այդ տարիներին շա՜տ հզոր Այաքսին:


11 մետրանոցներով՝ 4-2:
Այաքսից էլ մի չխփողը Դավիդսն ա եղել:

----------


## Arman_I

> 11 մետրանոցներով՝ 4-2:
> Այաքսից էլ մի չխփողը Դավիդսն ա եղել:


Այո...Պեռուցցի-ի աստեղային ժամը... :Love: Հենց էտ տարի էլ Յուվեն հաղթեց նաև Սուպերգավաթը և միջմայրցամաքային գավաթը :Good:

----------


## Amourchik

> Լավ մի հատ հասարակ տրամաբանական Էքսկուրս եկեք անենք...
> 
> Օրինակ ձեր համար զարմանալի չի թվում որ ասենք Ռեալը 5 տարի իրար վրա տենց "գելավարի" սաղին կրելա ու ՉԼա հաղթել... ու զարմանալի չի թվում որ սաղ Աշխարհը էնքանա դրա մասին խոսում որ Ֆռանկոյին շնորքնա որ էտ Լուրը եկել հասելա Հայաստան... դե հիմա կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ տենց բան չկա Ռեալը գելավարիա Հաղթել բլաբլաբլա ... Հիմա սաղ աշխարհի 6 միլիարդ մարդկանց մեծ մասը էտքանը գիտի.. ու դուք էլ գիտեք ու հոգու խորքում հավատում եք դրան /երևի սաղ բացի Xxxxից.. դե ինքը ոնց հասկացա չգիտեր որ խաղերի մասին էր խոսքը  / Հիմա ինչքան էլ որ կանգնեք ու ասեք չէ


Խոսքս ուղղում եմ Ներսեսին:Սամվելը իր այս պատմական էքսկուրսով հեշտացրեց իմ գործը:Սա էլ այն էր, ինչ ուզում էիր տեսնել, այլևս պետք չի ահագին ման գամ , որ գտնեմ, հեսա ինքը ժամանակին ամեն ինչ գրեց:Եթե չեմ սխալվում, այն մի անգամն էլ էր ինքը գրել:Այնպես, որ մի բան ասում եմ գիտեմ էլի :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էս հաղթանակները որևէ կասկածից դուրս են...մեկ էլ հետաքրքիրա թե էտ ով պետքա սրանք կապեր Ֆռանկոյի հետ...Այ ուժեղ կլներ....


Այդքան շատ մի զարմացիր, նայիր մի քանի տող ներքև ահագին վառ օրինակ կա՝հանձինս Սամվելի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Խոսքս ուղղում եմ Ներսեսին:Սամվելը իր այս պատմական էքսկուրսով հեշտացրեց իմ գործը:Սա էլ այն էր, ինչ ուզում էիր տեսնել, այլևս պետք չի ահագին ման գամ , որ գտնեմ, հեսա ինքը ժամանակին ամեն ինչ գրեց:Եթե չեմ սխալվում, այն մի անգամն էլ էր ինքը գրել:Այնպես, որ մի բան ասում եմ գիտեմ էլի


Չէ դու իրոք չես հասկանու՞մ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Lol2: 

Իմ գրածները Ներսեսի ասածի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն  :LOL:  :LOL:   :Lol2:   :LOL:   :Lol2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այդքան շատ մի զարմացիր, նայիր մի քանի տող ներքև ահագին վառ օրինակ կա՝հանձինս Սամվելի


Աաա  :LOL:  :LOL:   :Lol2:  ԻՄ գրածը հլը մի հատ էլ կարդա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Arman_I

> Այդքան շատ մի զարմացիր, նայիր մի քանի տող ներքև ահագին վառ օրինակ կա՝հանձինս Սամվելի


Xxxx ջան մի քիչ բարդոտա բայց...ևս մեկ անգամ ճշտենք էս ամենը :Wink: իմ զարմանքը կապված էր Ռեալի վերջին երեք հաղթանակները ՉԼ-ում Ֆրանկոյի հետ կապողների հետ...իսկ Սամոն իր այս գրառման մեջ անդրադարձելա  *1955-1960-Ֆրանկո* ժամանակաշրջանին... :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Xxxx ջան մի քիչ բարդոտա բայց...ևս մեկ անգամ ճշտենք էս ամենըիմ զարմանքը կապված էր Ռեալի վերջին երեք հաղթանակները ՉԼ-ում Ֆրանկոյի հետ կապողների հետ...իսկ Սամոն իր այս գրառման մեջ անդրադարձելա  *1955-1960-Ֆրանկո* ժամանակաշրջանին...


Գիտես, ես քեզ այն ժամանակ դեռ պատասխանեցի, որ միգուցե չեն կապում հենց այդ երեքի հետ , բայց մյուս հաղթանակների հետ/ՉԼ/ կապում են:Ու ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ կապ ունի, որ թվականների մասին ա խոսքը գնում, չ՞է որ խոսում ենք ՉԼ-ի մասին, իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե ինչպես պետք է Ֆրանկոն ամբողջ Եվրոպային ճնշեր, որ Ռեալին հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հաղթող սարքեչ:Եթե կարող ես ուրեմն ասա :Ok: Հա հասկացա, որ Ֆրանկոն այն ժամանակ դեռ ողջ և առողջ հետևում էր Ռեալի խաղերին, բայց որոշների պրիմիտիվությունը ուղղակի զարմանք է առաջացնում :Shok: Նորից ու նորից կկրկնեմ, կարո՞ղ ես/եք Սամվելին հատկապես կուզենայի խոսքս ուղղեի/ ինձ ասել, թե ինչպես պետք է Ֆրանկոն ճնշեր Եվրոպական բոլոր երկրներին, իրենց թիմերով հանդերձ, որ Ռեալը դառնար չեմպիոն:
Մի խոսքով ես վերջին անգամ եմ այս թեմայի շուրջ որևէ բան ասում, քանզի ես միևնույնն է մնալու եմ իմ կարծիքին ու ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ էլ փոխի այն :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ դու իրոք չես հասկանու՞մ 
> 
> Իմ գրածները Ներսեսի ասածի հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունեն


Ցավալի է, բայց փաստ, որ դու էլ ոնց որ չես հասկանում :Wink: 
Կապ ունի, թե ոչ դա թող ասի Ներսեսը, ինձ թվում էր պարզ էլ գրել էի, որ խոսքս ուղղում եմ Ներսեսին, այլ ոչ,թե քեզ, հետևաբար ինքն էլ պետք է ասի կապ ունի, թե ոչ :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Աաա   ԻՄ գրածը հլը մի հատ էլ կարդա


հերիք չի մի անգամ կարդացել եմ արդեն, ուզում ես մի հատ էլ կարդա՞ մ :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Հնարավո՞ր ա Բարսա - Ռեալ եզրափակիչ լինի, թե էս թիմերի հանդիպումը հնարավորա միայն մինչև եզրափակիչը :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հնարավո՞ր ա Բարսա - Ռեալ եզրափակիչ լինի, թե էս թիմերի հանդիպումը հնարավորա միայն մինչև եզրափակիչը


Չգիտեմ հնարավոր ա, թե ոչ, բայց շատ կուզենայի, որ այդպես լիներ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Չգիտեմ հնարավոր ա, թե ոչ, բայց շատ կուզենայի, որ այդպես լիներ


Տարօրինակ ա :Think:  Փաստորեն չես ուզում, որ Ռեալը չեմպիոն դառնա :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Տարօրինակ ա Փաստորեն չես ուզում, որ Ռեալը չեմպիոն դառնա


Չէ, հակառակը՝չեմ ուզում, որ Բարսը դառնա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ, հակառակը՝չեմ ուզում, որ Բարսը դառնա


Էտ դեպքում, խեղճ Ռեալ, պիտի կաշվից դուրս գա, Կանավառոն էլ առնվազն մի վեց անգամ, ներողություն արտահայտությանս, պիտի «ցբխվի շտանգին» :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտ դեպքում, խեղճ Ռեալ, պիտի կաշվից դուրս գա, Կանավառոն էլ առնվազն մի վեց անգամ, ներողություն արտահայտությանս, պիտի «ցբխվի շտանգին»


Չեմ էլ հերքում, որ տենց էլ կանեն՝ կաշվից դուրս կգան, բայց դե հետո................. :Wink: 
Լավ «Կիկոսի մահը» չեմ ուզում հիշել:Դեռ թող հասնեն այդտեղ, այն ժամանակ էլ կխոսենք, չ՞ես կարծում :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Չեմ էլ հերքում, որ տենց էլ կանեն՝ կաշվից դուրս կգան, բայց դե հետո.................
> Լավ «Կիկոսի մահը» չեմ ուզում հիշել:Դեռ թող հասնեն այդտեղ, այն ժամանակ էլ կխոսենք, չ՞ես կարծում


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ֆուտբոլը նաև նրանով է հետաքրքիր, որ փորձում ես կանխագուշակել խաղի ընթացքն ու արդյունքը :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Համաձայն եմ, բայց ֆուտբոլը նաև նրանով է հետաքրքիր, որ փորձում ես կանխագուշակել խաղի ընթացքն ու արդյունքը


Համաձայն եմ, բայց ես  կանխագուշակումներ չեմ սիրում անել :Blush: 
չեմ էլ կարողանում լավ կանխագուշակում անել :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

Լավ աչքիս սկսենք փաստերով խոսալ... 

Նախ ես չեմ ասում որ Ֆրանկոն սաղ եվրոպային վախացրելա... 

Ուղակի հարցը էն որ որ Ռեալը էն ժամանակվա համար աննորմալ աջակցություն ստանալով սաղ ինչքան ուտբոլիստ կար բերում էր իրա կազմում էր խաղացնում.. կարելիա ասել միակ թիմն էր դառնում... էլ չեմ ասում որ էն ժամանակվա ՉԼն շա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜տ դժվարա համեմատել հիմիկվանի հետ.. թիմերի սակավության ու մակարդակի ցածր լինելու պատճառով... 

Դե հիմա նայի...
1965-1966 սեզոն /համոզված եմ որ քո համար նուրությունա/ 
Նախնական Էտապ
.............................ընդ........................................1խաղ...2խաղ...
Keflavík	.............2-13...........*Ferencváros*.......1-4.......1-9
Lyn.....................6-8..............*Derry*...................5-3.......1-5
Fenerbahçe.......1-5............*Anderlecht*...........0-0........1-5
Feyenoord.........2-6...........*Real Madrid*..........2-1.......0-5
Tirana.................0-1...........*Kilmarnock*...........0-0.......0-1
Djurgården........2-7............*Levski*....................2-1........0-6
Dublin City........1-3...........*.Victoria*.................1-0........0-3
LASK..................2-5..........*Górnik Zabrze*........1-3.......1-2
Lausanne............0-4.........*Sparta*	.......................0-0.......0-4
HJK.....................2-9.........*Man. United*............2-3.......0-6
*Partizan*.............4-2..........Nantes......................2-0.......2-2
*Panathinaikos*..4-2...........Sliema.......................4-1.......0-1
*Dinamo Bucureşti*.7-2.......B 1909...................4-0........3-2
Stade Dudelange...0-18.....*Benfica*..................0-8.........0-10
APOEL...................0-10.....*Bremen*.................0-5.........0-5

Առաջին տուր...
.............................ընդ........................................1խաղ...2խաղ...
*Partizan*..............3-1............Bremen................3-0.........0-1
*Ferencváros*.......3-1........Panathinaikos.........0-0........3-1
Levski.................4-5.............*Benfic*a.................2-2.......2-3
Kilmarnock.......3-7.............*Real Madrid*........2-2.......1-5
Victoria..............1-5.............*Man. United*.......0-2.......1-3
Anderlecht	-	Derry	խաղը դադարեցվել է
*Sparta*.................5-1............Górnik Zabrze......3-0......2-1
Dinamo Bucureşti..2-3.......*Internazionale*......2-1......0-2

1/4 Եզրափակիչ ...
.............................ընդ........................................1խաղ...2խաղ...
*Man. United*.......8-3................Benfica.............3-2......5-1
*Internazionale*....5-1...........Ferencváros.........4-0......1-1
Anderlecht..........3-4...........*Real Madrid*.........1-0......2-4
Sparta...................4-6...........*Partizan*................4-1......0-5

1/2 Եզրափակիչ... 
*Partizan*..............2-1...........Man. United..........2-0.......0-1
*Real Madrid*.......2-1...........Internazionale.......1-0.......1-1

Եզրափակիչ... 
Real Madrid	-	Partizan	2-1

Այսինքն Ռեալը գելավարի հանդիպելով 4 թիմի.. /նախնական էտապը հաշիվ չի./ դառնումա Չեմպիոն... ասեմ որ էտ նույն բաննա որ հիմա հելնի 1/4րդ ..
Ընենց որ Կարաք էս տար որ ինչոր Հրաշքով Լիվերին անցնեք համարեք որ Ռեալը արդեն 9 անգամա ՉԼ հաղթել  :Hands Up:  ... :LOL:  :LOL:  ....

Էս 1... 
Ընդ որում Խաղի հաշիվներից երևումա Խաղի  ու թիմերը մակարդակները ...  :Smile: 

Շարունակելի .....

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց դե էս հլը լավա... հիմա նայեք...

1955 - 1956 Սեզոն

1ի տուր... 
.............................ընդ........................................1խաղ...2խաղ...
Sporting..............5-8.................*Partizan*...........3-3.........2-5....
*MTK*..................10-4...............Anderlecht.......6-3.........4-1
Servette..............0-7................*Real Madrid*.....0-2.........0-5
Essen...................1-5................*Hibernian*..........0-4........1-1
*Djurgården*.........4-1...............Gwardia.............0-0........4-1
AGF.....................2-4...............*Reims.*.................0-2........2-2
*Rapid Wien*........6-2................PSV....................6-1........0-1
*Milan*..................7-5...........Saarbrücken...........3-4.......4-1

1/4 Եզրափակիչ... 
.............................ընդ........................................1խաղ...2խաղ...
Djurgården.........1-4...........*Hibernian*..............1-3.......0-1
*Reims*...................8-6...............MTK..................4-2.......4-4
*Real Madrid*.......4-3............Partizan................4-0.......0-3
Rapid Wien.........3-8............*Milan*....................1-1.......2-7

Կիսաեզրափակիչ
*Reims*...................3-0........Hibernian....2-0..........1-0
*Real Madrid*.......5-4........Milan...........4-2...........1-2

Եզրափակիչ
Real Madrid........-........Reims......4-3

Ուռա՜՜՜՜... 
Տիտանական 4 Թիմ և Հաղթանակ հետպատերզմայն ծանր վիճակում գտնվող Եվրոպայում...  :Hands Up:  

Էս 2 .. էն Լիվերի անցնելու պահը հլը ուժի մեջա  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Լավ աչքիս սկսենք փաստերով խոսալ... 
> 
> Նախ ես չեմ ասում որ Ֆրանկոն սաղ եվրոպային վախացրելա... 
> 
> Ուղակի հարցը էն որ որ Ռեալը էն ժամանակվա համար աննորմալ աջակցություն ստանալով սաղ ինչքան ուտբոլիստ կար բերում էր իրա կազմում էր խաղացնում.. կարելիա ասել միակ թիմն էր դառնում... էլ չեմ ասում որ էն ժամանակվա ՉԼն շա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜տ դժվարա համեմատել հիմիկվանի հետ.. թիմերի սակավության ու մակարդակի ցածր լինելու պատճառով... 
> 
> Դե հիմա նայի...
> 1965-1966 սեզոն /համոզված եմ որ քո համար նուրությունա/ 
> Նախնական Էտապ
> ...


լավ, ի՞նչ տարօրինակ բան ես տեսնում, որ սենց լավա խաղացել այն տարիների Ռեալը:Մեկա, ինչ ուզում ես մտածի ու հասկացի, մի տեսակ լավ չի ստացվում մոտդ համոզելը:
Հ.Գ.Երբեք մի ասա համոզված ես մի բանում, եթե դու դրանում համոզված չես :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ու հետաքրքիրը էս 2 առաջնություններում որնա? Որ Ռեալը մրցակցի հարկի տակ գրեթե միշտ պարտվելով` սեփական հարկի տակ չգիտես ոնց միշտ հետա բերել կորցրածը :Pardon:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ու հետաքրքիրը էս 2 առաջնություններում որնա? Որ Ռեալը մրցակցի հարկի տակ գրեթե միշտ պարտվելով` սեփական հարկի տակ չգիտես ոնց միշտ հետա բերել կորցրածը


Սեփական հարկի տակ խաղալը ու հաղթելը ցանկացած թիմի համար էլ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան մրցակցի հարկի տակ խաղալը:Զարմաալու ոչինչ չկա, ուղղակի պետք է, որ կասկածեք էլի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

*1956-1957 Սեզոն*

*Real Madrid*	5-5	Rapid Wien  (ag) 	4-2	1-3 /Մրցակցի հարկի տակ խփած գոլերով/

Real Madrid	6-2	Nice	3-0	3-2

Real Madrid	5-3	Man. United	3-1	2-2

Real Madrid	-	Fiorentina	2-0

Հերթական Գոլավարի 4 խաղթանակված թիմ  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Էն Լիվերը մեկլա ուժի մեջա  :Wink: 

*1957-1658 սեզոն*

Antwerp	-	Real Madrid	1-2	1-3

Real Madrid	10-2	Sevilla	8-0	2-2 / չի էլ զգացվում ինչոր մեկը ձեռը  :Sulel: /

Real Madrid	4-2	Vasas	4-0	0-2


Real Madrid  	-	Milan	3-2

Այոոոո՜՜՝  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  Հերթական հաղթանակը անցնելով իրական 4 Թիմի կարելիա ասել 3 էն մեկին Ֆրանկոն մենակով էլ կկրեր եթե դաժը ձեռնափայտով քայլեր ու դաշտում մենակ ինքը լիներ  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  

*1958 - 1959 Սեզոն*

Real Madrid	3-1	Beşiktaş	2-0	1-1
Wien	1-7	Real Madrid	0-0	1-7
Real Madrid	2-2	Atlético  2-1	0-1
Real Madrid	-	Reims	2-0

Հերթական 4 թիմ ու Հաղթանակ  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

*1959 - 1960 Սեզոն*

Real Madrid	12-2	Jeunesse Esch	7-0	5-2
Nice	3-6	Real Madrid	3-2	0-4
Real Madrid	6-2	Barcelona	3-1	3-1   /վաբշե չի էլ զգացվում Ֆրանկոյի ձեռը..  :Sulel: /
Real Madrid	-	Eintracht	7-3

Այո՜... Հերթական 4 թիմը և Հաղթանակը  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

ՄԻ հատ էլ Վիքիպեդիայից հատված



> Франси́ско Паули́но Эрменехи́льдо Тео́дуло Фра́нко Баамо́нде (исп. Francisco Paulino Hermenegildo Teódulo Franco Bahamonde, 4 декабря 1892, Ферроль, Испания — 20 ноября 1975, Мадрид, Испания)


 :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սեփական հարկի տակ խաղալը ու հաղթելը ցանկացած թիմի համար էլ ավելի հեշտ ա, քան մրցակցի հարկի տակ խաղալը:Զարմաալու ոչինչ չկա, ուղղակի պետք է, որ կասկածեք էլի


Դե օրինակ իմ համար զարմանաիա էն որ մի թիմը որը հաղումա Ռեալին իրա դաշտում հետո Ռեալի դաշտում պարտվումա ասենք մի 5-0 ի կարգի.,. բայց ախր էս էն թիմն էր որ նախորդ խաղը հաղթելա :Shok: .. ու տենց օրինակներ մի հատ չի որ ասենք պաատահականա..

Էտ Նույննա որ մի 20 Տարի հետո Փյունիկի երկրպագուները ասենք Չէ՜ Հայրապետյանը կապ չունի փյունիկը միշտ գելավարի Հայաստանի չեմպիոնա դառել..

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե օրինակ իմ համար զարմանաիա էն որ մի թիմը որը հաղումա Ռեալին իրա դաշտում հետո Ռեալի դաշտում պարտվումա ասենք մի 5-0 ի կարգի.,. բայց ախր էս էն թիմն էր որ նախորդ խաղը հաղթելա.. ու տենց օրինակներ մի հատ չի որ ասենք պաատահականա..
> 
> Էտ Նույննա որ մի 20 Տարի հետո Փյունիկի երկրպագուները ասենք Չէ՜ Հայրապետյանը կապ չունի փյունիկը միշտ գելավարի Հայաստանի չեմպիոնա դառել..


լավ, լավ էլ չեմ շարունակելու Սամվել ջան:Ինչ էլ գրես էլ չեմ ուզում պատասխանեմ :Wink:

----------


## Arman_I

> Գիտես, ես քեզ այն ժամանակ դեռ պատասխանեցի, որ միգուցե չեն կապում հենց այդ երեքի հետ , բայց մյուս հաղթանակների հետ/ՉԼ/ կապում են:Ու ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ կապ ունի, որ թվականների մասին ա խոսքը գնում, չ՞է որ խոսում ենք ՉԼ-ի մասին, *իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ասել, թե ինչպես պետք է Ֆրանկոն ամբողջ Եվրոպային ճնշեր, որ Ռեալին հինգ տարի անընդմեջ հաղթող սարքեչ*:Եթե կարող ես ուրեմն ասաՀա հասկացա, որ Ֆրանկոն այն ժամանակ դեռ ողջ և առողջ հետևում էր Ռեալի խաղերին, բայց որոշների պրիմիտիվությունը ուղղակի զարմանք է առաջացնումՆորից ու նորից կկրկնեմ, կարո՞ղ ես/եք Սամվելին հատկապես կուզենայի խոսքս ուղղեի/ ինձ ասել, թե ինչպես պետք է Ֆրանկոն ճնշեր Եվրոպական բոլոր երկրներին, իրենց թիմերով հանդերձ, որ Ռեալը դառնար չեմպիոն:
> Մի խոսքով ես վերջին անգամ եմ այս թեմայի շուրջ որևէ բան ասում, քանզի ես միևնույնն է մնալու եմ իմ կարծիքին ու ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ էլ փոխի այն


Սա իմ նախորդ գրառումներից է քո բարձրացված հարցերի վերաբերյալ,որը արել եմ Ռեալ Մադրիդ թեմայում... 




> 7Հիմա կարիք չկա էլի վերադառնալ էտքան ծեծված "բռնապետախառը և այլն" թեմաներին…Հիմա մարդ էր,փող,իշխանություն ուներ,թիմ էր հավքել խաղում էին,կրում էին:Հա, մի 2 ուրիշ թիմ էլ կար,որոնց կանչել էին "ինչ որ" մրցաշարի մասնակցելու...Ահա և մեծագույն 55-60 թվականները...հետո մյուս իմերն էլ ջոգին ոնց անեն ինչ անեն,բիձեն էլ են չէր արդեն ու անցան երկար ու ձիգ 32 տարի մինչև Պեդյա Միյատովիչի հարվածը...Այ 98,2000,2002-ին էլ հո բան չէնք ասի..


Կարճ կոնկրետ...մենք գտնում ենք որ կան բազմաթիվ մութ հարցեր կապված Ռեալի 1955-1960 թթ. հեգեմոնիայի հետ...Սամվելի բերած ստատիստիկան դրա վառ ապացույց...հլը մի հատ ուշադիր նայեք մասնակիցներին...այդ թիմերի մի մասը երևի մի 30-40 տարի գոյություն չունի(օրինակ Ռեյմսը,որը խաղացելա եզրափակիչում :LOL: ),մյուս մասը էլի մի այդքան ժամանակ քարշ է գալիս ստորին դիվիզիոններում,մյուս մասը հազվադեպ հանդիպող գռանդներից... այդ ժամանակ չէին կարող որևէ լուրջ մրցակցություն ցույց տալ...

Ինձ թվումա  Xxxx ջան չարժի էլ խորանալ...ամեն մեկը մնալու է նույն մտքին :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա չհասկացա որ 4 թիմա ետ ինչա փոխում? ու ինչնա ետքան ուրախություն պարգևում
չես զգում որ սխալ եզրահանգումներ ես անում Սամո ջան ենվախտվա ետ քո գրած "թուլ թմերը", Ռեյմը, Պարտիզանը Բարսայից ուժեղ էին, ու ենվախտ ետ քո ասած 4 թմերին անցնելը նույնն էր ինչ որ հիմա 1/8 1/4 1/2 ու ֆինալը կրելը
ոնցել եսքան հավես էս արել գրել ես

----------


## Լեո

> հա չհասկացա որ 4 թիմա ետ ինչա փոխում? ու ինչնա ետքան ուրախություն պարգևում
> չես զգում որ սխալ եզրահանգումներ ես անում Սամո ջան ենվախտվա ետ քո գրած "թուլ թմերը", Ռեյմը, Պարտիզանը Բարսայից ուժեղ էին, ու ենվախտ ետ քո ասած 4 թմերին անցնելը նույնն էր ինչ որ հիմա 1/8 1/4 1/2 ու ֆինալը կրելը
> ոնցել եսքան հավես էս արել գրել ես


Մարդը ճիշտ գրել ա ու ճիշտ եզրահանգում ա արել: 
Իմ կարծիքով 2006-ին Բարսան ավելի շատ ջանք ու եռանդ ծախսեց ՉԼ-ում հաղթելու համար և դրանով ավելի շատ բան ապացուցեց, քան Ռեալը ամբողջ 50-60-ական թվականների ընթացքում:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա չհասկացա որ 4 թիմա ետ ինչա փոխում? ու ինչնա ետքան ուրախություն պարգևում
> չես զգում որ սխալ եզրահանգումներ ես անում Սամո ջան ենվախտվա ետ քո գրած "թուլ թմերը", Ռեյմը, Պարտիզանը Բարսայից ուժեղ էին, ու ենվախտ ետ քո ասած 4 թմերին անցնելը նույնն էր ինչ որ հիմա 1/8 1/4 1/2 ու ֆինալը կրելը
> ոնցել եսքան հավես էս արել գրել ես


Լավ

ապեր դու ստատիստիկան նայի... Խաղերի 90%ը կրվելա մրցակցի դաշտում ու հետո "Հերոսաբար" Հաղթելա սեփականում...  :Think: 
Բարսայի մասին ավելի լավա Չխոսամ սաղին էլ հայտնիա ինչ օրնա գցել Բարսային ու մնացած Իսպանական թմերին բռնապետը

----------


## REAL_ist

հա բա պարզ չի որ մրցակցի հարկի տակ հավանականա որ կկրվի, տաննել պտի կրի, ինչ կա դրա մեջ տարօրինակ, նաղդ ես համոզվածեմ որ ետ չեմպիոնություններից ոչ մեկը չի կարա սարքած լինի, ուղղակի թիմնա ուժեղ եղել, ու ետ ուժեղ լինելուն նպաստելա նաև Ֆռանկոն, ոնցոր հիմա ասես Չելսին սաղ խաղերը առնումա ինչա թե գլխին Աբրամովիչ կա, ու ետ թիմը բոլոր ժամանակենրի ուժեղագույն թիմնա համարվել, ես վերջերս եմ կարդացել, անցնելով Կրուիֆի Բարսային
իսկ թե Բարսային մի քանի սեզոնա Ֆռանկոն տեռոռի ենթարկել, որտև 9 անգամ Բարսան իրա ժամանակ չեմպիոնա դառել, դուք էլ մտածումեք Ֆռանկոն ուրիշ բանուգործ չի ունեցել սաղ օրը Ռեալին առաջ տանելովա զբաղված եղել? եթե ձեր ասածով լիներ ուրեմն համոզված եղեք որ Ռեալը ոչ թե 30 անգամ չեմպիոն դառած կլիներ այլ 50,  իսկ Բարսան ետ տարիներին հաստատ ոչ մի բան չէր կրի ու ՉԼ ֆինալ էլ չէր հասնի 61–ին…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Սամվել ջան, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե քո նշած թիմերը այն ժամանակ ինչ խաղ են ցույց տվել, ուժեղ են եղել, թե թույլ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել ջան, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս, թե քո նշած թիմերը այն ժամանակ ինչ խաղ են ցույց տվել, ուժեղ են եղել, թե թույլ:


Մեկը Մյուսին չի խանգարում... 

Ես բան չունեմ ասելու սաղին առել բերել լցրել են Ռեալ... մնացածն էլ Ճգնաժամի մեջ են եղել..

Բայց դե մեկա համեմատելու չի Հիմիկվա ՉԼ–ի ծանրության հետ

----------


## REAL_ist

բայց ովա ասում որ բոլորը ճգնաժամի մեջ են եղել է? հա որ պատերազմա եղել 10 տարի առաջ պետքա սաղ ճգնաժամի մեջ լինեն? թե Ռեալնա պատերազմի տարիներին ավելի հզորացել?
նենց ես ասում ոնցոր սաղ խաղերին հետևել ես ենվախտվա, ես կոնկրետ нтв- ով ծրագիր եմ նայել ետ թվերի Ռեալի մասին, ու ոչ մի տենց կարծիք չի արտահայտվել, սաղել ուժեղ թմեր են եղել, ու հաստատ ետ ասողները պռոֆեսյոնալ են իրանց գործի ու ավելի հավաստի աղբյուրներ ու գիտելիքներ ունեն ենվախտվա իրադրության մասին

----------


## Amourchik

Ես ոչ մեկիդ գրածին էլ չեմ ուզում պատասխանել/Բարսելոնիստներ/:
Դուք ուղղակի չեք սիրում Ռեալին, ավելին՝ սիրում եք Բարսելոնին և այս բոլոր խոսքերը միայն դա են ապացուցում:Ոչ դուք մեզ կհամոզեք, ոչ էլ մենք ձեզ, այնպես, որ լավ կլիներ ամեն մեկս էլ մեր թիմի գործերով հետաքրքրվեինք ու ոչ թե այստեղ - այնտեղ/ոնց որ դուք եք անում/վարկաբեկեք հակառակորդին:
Հ.Գ. Հակառակորդին հարգելը՝ դա ամենևին էլ ամոթ բան չի  :Wink:

----------

Morpheus_NS (30.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> բայց ովա ասում որ բոլորը ճգնաժամի մեջ են եղել է? հա որ պատերազմա եղել 10 տարի առաջ պետքա սաղ ճգնաժամի մեջ լինեն? թե Ռեալնա պատերազմի տարիներին ավելի հզորացել?
> նենց ես ասում ոնցոր սաղ խաղերին հետևել ես ենվախտվա, ես կոնկրետ нтв- ով ծրագիր եմ նայել ետ թվերի Ռեալի մասին, ու ոչ մի տենց կարծիք չի արտահայտվել, սաղել ուժեղ թմեր են եղել, ու հաստատ ետ ասողները պռոֆեսյոնալ են իրանց գործի ու ավելի հավաստի աղբյուրներ ու գիտելիքներ ունեն ենվախտվա իրադրության մասին


Ես էլ եմ նայել նմանատիպ մի քանի հաղորդում՝նվիրված  ՉԼ-ին ու դա նայել եմ այն ժամանակ, երբ Վրաստանում էի ու դեռ այնտեղ Ռուսական ալիքների վրա արգելափակում չկար ու այնտեղ էլ խոսում էին շատ ու շատ մասնագետներ, ովքեր մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրից էլ երևի լավ են հասկանում ֆուտբոլից/երևի եմ ասում, քանի որ կարող է այդպես չի :Tongue: / Հիմնականում Ռեալի հաղթանակների համար կասկածներ կային Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում, բայց ոչ ոք չէր էլ փորձում հերքել Ռեալի  հաղթանակների արդարությունը ՉԼ-ում: :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մեկը Մյուսին չի խանգարում... 
> 
> Ես բան չունեմ ասելու սաղին առել բերել լցրել են Ռեալ... մնացածն էլ Ճգնաժամի մեջ են եղել..
> 
> Բայց դե մեկա համեմատելու չի Հիմիկվա ՉԼ–ի ծանրության հետ


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Եթե դու հաշվի առնելով Ռեալի այժմյան վիճակը, էտքան վնասվածքները՝ հեգնանքով ես խոսում Ռեալի կրած պարտությունների մասին, էլ ինչու ես տարբեր գործոններ մեջբերում էն ժամանակներից: Կարում էին, թող իրանք էլ առնեին, աշխարհը մենակ Իսպանիայո՞վ էր վերջանում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց դե էս հլը լավա... հիմա նայեք...
> 
> 1955 - 1956 Սեզոն
> 
> 1ի տուր... 
> .............................ընդ........................................1խաղ...2խաղ...
> Sporting..............5-8.................*Partizan*...........3-3.........2-5....
> *MTK*..................10-4...............Anderlecht.......6-3.........4-1
> Servette..............0-7................*Real Madrid*.....0-2.........0-5
> ...


յաաա, բա տեսաք էն MTK-ն 10-4 Anderlecht-ին ա կրել... :Think:  տենաս ինչքան փող ա տվել :Xeloq:  հետո Ռեյմսը իրան ա կրել... երևի իրա տերը ավելի ազդեցիկ էր, հը? :Xeloq: 




> Ուռա՜՜՜՜... 
> Տիտանական 4 Թիմ և Հաղթանակ հետպատերզմայն ծանր վիճակում գտնվող Եվրոպայում...  
> 
> Էս 2 .. էն Լիվերի անցնելու պահը հլը ուժի մեջա


արի հետպատերազմյան Եվրոպայից ու տիրող աշխարհաքաղաքական իրադրությունից չխոսենք. շատ ծանր կլինի :Cool:

----------


## Wolfs

էն ժամանակների ֆուտբոլի մակարդակը համեմատելու չի ներկայիս ֆուտբոլի մակարդակի հետ,բայց այն ու ամենայնիվ էն ժամանակներում այդ մակարդակում ուժեղագույննա ճանաչվել ռեալը ու ,...պետք չի համեմատության եզրեր գտնել,անիմաստությունա ես կասեի նույնիսկ հիմարությունա...

----------


## Wolfs

ՌԵալ-Լիվերպուլ կարծում եմ դժվար փորձությունա սպասվում ռեալին,իսկ հաջորդ փուլ թե ով կանցնի այստեղ ես շանսերը կգնահատեի 50-50... :Think:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ՉԼ-ն արդեն թևակոխելա վճռական փուլ .«ՓԼԵՅ–ՕՖ»եվ արդեն կարելիա ինչ որ կանխատեսումներ անել ,թե ով է դառնալու  մրցաշրջան 2008-2009-ի հաղթող....

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսելոնային եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կանգնացնի ինքն էլ կդառնա :Wink:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ԱՀԱ ԻՆՉՊԻՍԻ ԳՈՐԾԱԿԻՑՆԵՐՈՎ ԵՆ ԳՆԱՀԱՏԵԼ ԲՈՒՔՄԵՅՔԵՐԱԿԱՆ ԳՐԱՍԵՆՅԱԿՆԵՐԸ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՆԵՐԻ ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ:
Բարսելոնա    3.55
Չելսի    5.50
Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ    6.50
Իտեր   8.00
Լիվերպուլ    11.0
Ռեալ Մադրիդ  12.0
Արսենալ    13.0
Բավարիա    14.0
Յուվենտուս  17.0
Ռոմա 24.0
Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ 28.0
Վիլյառեալ 28.0
Լիոն 38.0
Պորտո 55.0
Պանատինայկոս 90.0
Սպորտինգ  90.0

----------


## Bayern Munchen

շատ զարմանալիա էն փաստը որ Ինտերի հաղթելու գործակիցը բարձրա Բավարիաի Արսենալի Ռոմաի  Յուվենտուսի հնարավորություններից,բայց Եթե հիշենք խմբային մրցաշարը Ինտերը մեղմ ասած այնքան էլ լավ արդյունք ցույց չտվեց,Պանատհինայկոսին ,Պարտվեց Վերդերի հետ խաղերում վաստակեց 1 միավոր իսկ Անորտոսիսի հետ խաղերում ընդամեն4 միավոր բայց շատ բարդ 4 միավոր,Իսկ Բավարիան ամենաբարձր  արդյունքը ցույց տվեց բոլոր ակումբների մեջ...Ռոման հիանալի խաղաց եվ վստահորեն 1-ին տեղը գրավեց իր խմբում գեղեցիկ ոճով հաղթանակ տոնեց նույն Չելսիի նկատմամբ...

----------


## Amourchik

Առաջին խաղը ե՞րբ ա :Think: Ու ո՞ր թիմերն են միմյանց հետ մրցելու :Think:

----------


## Gayl

Արսենալի գործակիցը 13 ա՞,լավ էլ շատ են դրել:

----------


## Taurus

> Գոռ ջան, հիմա լիպին էլ գլխավորի ու Դել Պիեռոն էլ լինի 25 տարեկան , մեկա ներկայիս Ռեալին չի հասնի ,որը արդեն 2 տարի ա կայացման, հասունացման փուլում ա ,որը 4-5 տարի առաջավա Ծեր աստղերով չի համալրված , այլ Գագոի, Ռոբենի ու Իգույանի պես ջահելներով…


Էսի խոսքի էլի:

----------

Arman_I (31.01.2009), Ուրվական (31.01.2009)

----------


## Cesare

100 տարի բան չեմ գրել, էսօր որոշեց, գրեց չխնայեց !!! 

Լիվերպուլ չեմպիոն !!!  :Red Hat:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին՝ թեմայից դուրս, ինչպես նաև վիրավորանքներ պարունակող, կոնֆլիկտի բերող և անձնական հարաբերություններ պարզելուն միտված մոտ 30 գրառումներ ջնջվել են՝ հեղինակները զգուշացվել: Եվս մեկ անգամ խնդրում ու պահանջում եմ՝ անցկացրեք քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումներ, աշխատեք ձեր գրառումներով չվիրավորել որևէ թիմի կամ խաղացողի, քննարկեք ֆուտբոլ, այլ ոչ թե պիտակներ կպցրեք այս կամ այն թիմին կամ խաղացողներին: Նմանատիպ բոլոր գրառումներն անխտիր ջնջվելու են՝ իրենց բոլոր հետևանքներով:
Բարի քննարկումներ:*

----------

Ambrosine (01.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (31.01.2009)

----------


## John

Եթե Չելսին կարողանա հաղթահարել Յուվենթուսի արգելքը, կարծում եմ' կհասնի մինչև եզրափակիչ: իսկ եթե հասնի եզրափակիչ' պետք ա որ հաղթի . . .

----------


## Surveyr

> Եթե Չելսին կարողանա հաղթահարել Յուվենթուսի արգելքը, կարծում եմ' կհասնի մինչև եզրափակիչ: իսկ եթե հասնի եզրափակիչ' պետք ա որ հաղթի . . .


  Ես էլ նույն կարծիքին եմ, ուղղակի հակառակ տեսանկյունից,  :Smile: Չելսին իրոք լուրջ արգելքա,  հա մեկել Բարսայի  դեղը ըստ իս մենակ Մ.ՅՈՒ.-ի մոտ կա, իրանց գոլ չուտելու ռեկորդները իրոք հուսապնդող է:

----------


## John

Մ.Յ.ն ու Բարսան շանս չունեն էս տարի իմ կարծիքով: Մ.Յ.ն նրա համար, որ հաղթել ա անցած տարի, Բարսան ել նրա համար, որ գլխաոր ֆավորիտն ա;-)

----------

Surveyr (31.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Քանի որ Մենակ իսպանիա եմ նայում ակրամ ասեմ որ Բարսան շանս ունի Իսպանիայում.. Անգլիայից կուրսի չեմ... Յուվենելա լավ խաղում բայց դե ինձ թվումա չի ձգի  :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղեք, Յուվեն ու Բարսան մինչև ֆինալ կարա՞ն չհանդիպեն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Տղեք, Յուվեն ու Բարսան մինչև ֆինալ կարա՞ն չհանդիպեն:


Չես կարող ասես: Ամեն տուրից հետո նոր վիճակահանությունա լինում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Բարսելոնա 	 	5	22.73%*
> Չելսի 	 	2	9.09%
> *Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ 	 	0	0%*
> *Ինտեր 	 	0	0%*
> *Լիվերպուլ 	 	2	9.09%*
> *Ռեալ Մադրիդ 	 	7	31.82%*


Էս ուղղակի Ռեալի երկրպագուներն են շա՞տ, թե՞ էդքան ուժեղ ա… :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չես կարող ասես: Ամեն տուրից հետո նոր վիճակահանությունա լինում:


Ամեն տուրից չէ,1/4-ի համար էլա վիճակահանություն լինում,իսկ դրանից հետո արդեն պարզա լինում,թե որ զույգերի հաղթողներն են կիսաեզրափակիչում մրցելու :Ok:

----------


## Arman_I

> Էս ուղղակի Ռեալի երկրպագուներն են շա՞տ, թե՞ էդքան ուժեղ ա…


Աստղն ու Ամուրչիկը ինչքան Ռեալի երկրպագու կա մոբիլիզացրել են... :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էս ուղղակի Ռեալի երկրպագուներն են շա՞տ, թե՞ էդքան ուժեղ ա…


Մթնոլորտում ապրողներն են շատ... :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Աստղն ու Ամուրչիկը ինչքան Ռեալի երկրպագու կա մոբիլիզացրել են...


Յաաա, դա այդպես չի, մարդիկ ուղղակի ճիշտ ընտրություն են կատարել :Tongue: /կամ էլ շատ ենք :Tongue: /

----------

Ambrosine (01.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստղն ու Ամուրչիկը ինչքան Ռեալի երկրպագու կա մոբիլիզացրել են...


Թող Բարսայի երկրպագուներն էլ մոբիլիզանան :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (01.02.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Թող Բարսայի երկրպագուներն էլ մոբիլիզանան


Անհրաժեշտություն չկա:
Ուխ էս տարի 3 գավաթ աենք ինչ բոց կլինի է :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Անհրաժեշտություն չկա:
> Ուխ էս տարի 3 գավաթ աենք ինչ բոց կլինի է


Էս գիտաֆանտաստիկայի շարքի՞ց էր: :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (01.02.2009), Amourchik (01.02.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Էս գիտաֆանտաստիկայի շարքի՞ց էր:


Էս որ շարքից էր՞ զինվոր, 2 քայլ առաջ :Angry2:

----------

Morpheus_NS (31.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղն ու Ամուրչիկը ինչքան Ռեալի երկրպագու կա մոբիլիզացրել են...


ոչինչ էլ չենք արել, ուղղակի ճաշակով ու լավ ֆուտբոլ սիրող մարդիկ են շատ :Tongue:

----------

Amourchik (01.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (01.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> ոչինչ էլ չենք արել, ուղղակի ճաշակով ու լավ ֆուտբոլ սիրող մարդիկ են շատ





> Նայել հարցման արդյունքները: 2008–2009 ՄՐՑԱՇՐՋԱՆԻ ՀԱՂԹՈՂԸ...


Աստղ ջան ստեղ ոչ ոք չի հարցնում որ թիմն եք սիրում  :Wink:  ասում են ո՞վ կխաղթի..

Ուղակի Ռեալի երկրպագուները օբյեկտիվությունից զուրկ են.. իրանց համար միակ թիմը Ռեալնա դաժե եթե Ռեալը զոռով շառով սուձյեքով 50ններով ու թեռզաբլոտներով հազիվ հազիվ Բարսայից 12 աչոկ հետով քաշա գալիս...  :Xeloq:  

Բայց դե դուք գիտեք.. ինձ թվումա մյուս հարցումը ավելի օբյեկտիվ կլինի որովհետև հաաջորդ տուրի մասնակիցների ցուցակում Ռեալը չի լինի  :Blush:  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստղ ջան ստեղ ոչ ոք չի հարցնում որ թիմն եք սիրում  ասում են ո՞վ կխաղթի..
> 
> Ուղակի Ռեալի երկրպագուները օբյեկտիվությունից զուրկ են.. իրանց համար միակ թիմը Ռեալնա դաժե եթե Ռեալը զոռով շառով սուձյեքով 50ններով ու թեռզաբլոտներով հազիվ հազիվ Բարսայից 12 աչոկ հետով քաշա գալիս...  
> 
> Բայց դե դուք գիտեք.. ինձ թվումա մյուս հարցումը ավելի օբյեկտիվ կլինի որովհետև հաաջորդ տուրի մասնակիցների ցուցակում Ռեալը չի լինի


Սամ, հետս գրազ գալի՞ս ես, որ Ռեալը անցնելու ա հաջորդ փուլ :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան ստեղ ոչ ոք չի հարցնում որ թիմն եք սիրում  ասում են ո՞վ կխաղթի..
> 
> Ուղակի Ռեալի երկրպագուները օբյեկտիվությունից զուրկ են.. իրանց համար միակ թիմը Ռեալնա դաժե եթե Ռեալը զոռով շառով սուձյեքով 50ններով ու թեռզաբլոտներով հազիվ հազիվ Բարսայից 12 աչոկ հետով քաշա գալիս...  
> 
> Բայց դե դուք գիտեք.. ինձ թվումա մյուս հարցումը ավելի օբյեկտիվ կլինի որովհետև հաաջորդ տուրի մասնակիցների ցուցակում Ռեալը չի լինի


Սամվել ջան, ես հարցը կարդում եմ հետո նոր պատասխանում: Եթե այդպես եմ պատասխանել, ապա գտնում եմ, որ Ռեալն ա հաղթելու :Wink:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Կարծում եմ Չելսին դառնալու,արդեն որ երրերդ տարինա Չելսին ամենավճռորոոշ պահին ձեռքից բացա թողնում,բաղձալի գավաթին հասնելու շանսը.Վերջ ի վերջո պետքա տանեն գավաթը թե չէ..

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Սամվել ջան, ես հարցը կարդում եմ հետո նոր պատասխանում: Եթե այդպես եմ պատասխանել, ապա գտնում եմ, որ Ռեալն ա հաղթելու


Շատ դժվարա լինելու Ռեալի համար շաատ...
Լիվերպուլին անցնելը հեշտ բան չի,Լիվերպուլը միշտ էլ իրա լավագույն կողմերը ցույցա տալիս պլայ - օֆֆ ստադիաում..Իսկ ՌԵալը հակառակը անցկացնում քչից թե շատից լավ խմբային մրցաշար իսկ պայ-օֆֆում հարամվում...

----------


## John

> Կարծում եմ Չելսին դառնալու,արդեն որերերդ տարինա Չելսին ամենավճռորոոշ պահին ձեռքից բացա թողնում,բաղձալի գավաթին հասնելու շանսը.Վերջ ի վերջո պետքա տանեն գավաթը թե չէ..


համամիտ եմ լրիվ: օբյեկտիվորեն որ նայենք' վերջին տարիներին ՉԼ-ում հաղթած թիմերից ոչ մեկը Չելսիից շատ ուժեղ չի,նենց որ պետք ա վերջապես հաղթել . . .
Զգու՞մ եք Յուվեն ինչ տխուր արդյունքներ ա ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Taurus

> համամիտ եմ լրիվ: օբյեկտիվորեն որ նայենք' վերջին տարիներին ՉԼ-ում հաղթած թիմերից ոչ մեկը Չելսիից շատ ուժեղ չի,նենց որ պետք ա վերջապես հաղթել . . .
> Զգու՞մ եք Յուվեն ինչ տխուր արդյունքներ ա ցույց տալիս:


էս տարվանը ուժղ ա! :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարծում եմ Չելսին դառնալու,արդեն որ երրերդ տարինա Չելսին ամենավճռորոոշ պահին ձեռքից բացա թողնում,բաղձալի գավաթին հասնելու շանսը.Վերջ ի վերջո պետքա տանեն գավաթը թե չէ..


Չելսին ու Ռեալը իմ համեստ կարծիքով շանս չունեն...

Փողերը ֆուտբոլ չեն խաղում  :Xeloq:  

Երբ որ Ռեալը կդառնա էն Ռեալը որին վախտին հարգում էի նոր էլի շանս կունենա

----------

Bayern Munchen (02.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

շանս դաժե Պանատինայկոսը ունի, ինչքան Չելսին ու Ռեալը փող ունեն մի ետքան էլ Բարսան, փողերի խաղալու առումով

----------


## Սամվել

> շանս դաժե Պանատինայկոսը ունի, ինչքան Չելսին ու Ռեալը փող ունեն մի ետքան էլ Բարսան, փողերի խաղալու առումով


Դե Բարսան Ֆուտբոլիստա աճացնում ոչ թե սաղին պատրաստի առնումա

----------

Bayern Munchen (02.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

դե Բարսան ուրիշա, սուրբ թիմա Գաբրիել հրեշտակնել գլխին կանգնած, ֆուտբոլիստ աճացնելը ինչ կապ ունի փողով խաղալու հետ?

----------

Ambrosine (01.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> դե Բարսան ուրիշա, սուրբ թիմա Գաբրիել հրեշտակնել գլխին կանգնած, ֆուտբոլիստ աճացնելը ինչ կապ ունի փողով խաղալու հետ?


Դե հիմա էս քանի տարիյա կյանքը Չելսիի Օրինակով ցույցա տալիս որ փողերը ֆուտբոլ չեն խաղում

----------


## REAL_ist

հենց ետա հակառակնա ցուց տալիս, թե Անգլիայի չեմպիոն դառնալը 2 անգամ իրար հետևից հերիք չի?

----------


## Սամվել

> հենց ետա հակառակնա ցուց տալիս, թե Անգլիայի չեմպիոն դառնալը 2 անգամ իրար հետևից հերիք չի?


Ցույցա տալիս որ առաջնությունում փողերը խաղում են բայց ՉԼում չեն կարում... 

Նույնն էԼ Ռեալնա ցույց տալիս...  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Չելսին ու Ռեալը իմ համեստ կարծիքով շանս չունեն...
> 
> Փողերը ֆուտբոլ չեն խաղում  
> 
> Երբ որ Ռեալը կդառնա էն Ռեալը որին վախտին հարգում էի նոր էլի շանս կունենա


WOW !!! Փողերը մենակ ֆուտբոլ չէ, որ ուզեն պախկվոցի էլ կխաղան !!! Մենակ ցանկություն լինի !!! Պատկերացրու եթե միսթեր Աբրահամովիչը տասնապատկեր ֆուտբոլի վրա ցախսվող փողերը . . . . Ետը ուրիշ խոսակցություն ա !!! Իսկ ինչը ճիշտ ա, ճիշտա, էսօրվա օրով քիչ հավատալու ա, որ Չելսին կարա լուրջ պայքար մղի գավաթի համար . . . Մենակ նայենք գռանտների հետ խաղերը . . . . . . . .

Անկախ ամենինչից Յուվեին կանցնեն !!! Առանց աչք թարթելու !!!  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> WOW !!! Փողերը մենակ ֆուտբոլ չէ, որ ուզեն պախկվոցի էլ կխաղան !!! Մենակ ցանկություն լինի !!! Պատկերացրու եթե միսթեր Աբրահամովիչը տասնապատկեր ֆուտբոլի վրա ցախսվող փողերը . . . . Ետը ուրիշ խոսակցություն ա !!! Իսկ ինչը ճիշտ ա, ճիշտա, էսօրվա օրով քիչ հավատալու ա, որ Չելսին կարա լուրջ պայքար մղի գավաթի համար . . . Մենակ նայենք գռանտների հետ խաղերը . . . . . . . .
> 
> Անկախ ամենինչից Յուվեին կանցնեն !!! Առանց աչք թարթելու !!!


Ապեր Չելսին Արհեստական Ուռցրած թիմա... Ռեալը գոնե տենց չի բայց Չելիսիին նորմալ թիմերի հետ համեմատելը էտ նույննա ոնց որ Երևանյան Լիճը համեմատես Սևանի հետ... 

Էնքան որ կարողա ասենք Երևանյան լիճը լա՜վ մաքրեն ֆիլտրեր դնեն մտածես որ Երևանցիքի համար էտ ավելի լավնա քան թե Սևանը .. բայց դե ընդհանուր արժեքով ու նշանակությամբ համեմատելու չի...

----------


## Cesare

> Ապեր Չելսին Արհեստական Ուռցրած թիմա... Ռեալը գոնե տենց չի բայց Չելիսիին նորմալ թիմերի հետ համեմատելը էտ նույննա ոնց որ Երևանյան Լիճը համեմատես Սևանի հետ... 
> 
> Էնքան որ կարողա ասենք Երևանյան լիճը լա՜վ մաքրեն ֆիլտրեր դնեն մտածես որ Երևանցիքի համար էտ ավելի լավնա քան թե Սևանը .. բայց դե ընդհանուր արժեքով ու նշանակությամբ համեմատելու չի...


Հմմ . . . կարծում ես ?? Հեչ գեղեցիկ համեմատություն չէր . . .
Որ Երևանյան լճի վրա բերեն Օբաման մարդկանց համար ձրի կապիկություն անի, չեմ կարծում, որ գտնվի մեկը, որ նախընտրի Սևանը . . .

Չելսին աննոեմալ թիմա փաստորեն . . . հեետաքրքիր ա . . .  :Blush: 
Բայց կարևոր չի !!! 

Մեկա ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ !!!  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հմմ . . . կարծում ես ?? Հեչ գեղեցիկ համեմատություն չէր . . .
> Որ Երևանյան լճի վրա բերեն Օբաման մարդկանց համար ձրի կապիկություն անի, չեմ կարծում, որ գտնվի մեկը, որ նախընտրի Սևանը . . .
> 
> Չելսին աննոեմալ թիմա փաստորեն . . . հեետաքրքիր ա . . . 
> Բայց կարևոր չի !!! 
> 
> Մեկա ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈՒԼ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ !!!


Դե իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտա ..  :Cool:  

Պետքա Մնայունը տարբերել փուչիկից  :Cool:

----------


## Cesare

> Դե իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտա ..  
> 
> Պետքա Մնայունը տարբերել փուչիկից


Հաա . . . առանց փող օրինակ Մնայուն Բարսան 2 օր չի մնա ֆուտբոլում, իսկ ետ փողերը վերջ առաջ ֆուտբոլիստները չեն բերել իրանց տներից . . .  :Blush: 

Ես ակնոցները ետ սմայլիկին չի սազում, կլոր դեմքին մի քիչ ավելի լայն ակնոցներ կսազեին . . .   :Wink:  :Blush:

----------

Morpheus_NS (02.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Հաա . . . առանց փող օրինակ Մնայուն Բարսան 2 օր չի մնա ֆուտբոլում, իսկ ետ փողերը վերջ առաջ ֆուտբոլիստները չեն բերել իրանց տներից . . . 
> 
> Ես ակնոցները ետ սմայլիկին չի սազում, կլոր դեմքին մի քիչ ավելի լայն ակնոցներ կսազեին . . .


Ապեր էնքան ես ամաչում մարդ մտածումա "կարողա էս տղուն թվումա իրան խոսացնում եմ"  :Wink:  Էս թեմայից դուս..

Իսկ թեմայով կասեմ Օրինակ Բարսան ու Ռեալը 100 տարվա մեջ են թիմ դառել.. ոչ թե մի հատ միլիոնատրի քնահաճույքով պահի տակ թռել հասել են ամպեր.. որ էսա թևերներները խանձվելու են  :Wink:

----------

Bayern Munchen (02.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

ՓՈՂԵՐԸ ՄԻՇՏ ՉԵՆ ՈՐ ԴԵՐ ԵՆ ԽԱՂՈՒՄ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼՈՒՄ ՎԱՌ ՕՐԻԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ ԵՆ՝
Ռեալ Մադրիդ եվ Չելսի,սրանք են թիմերն են որ ֆինանասական առումով ոչինչ չեն խնայում որպիսի հաջողության հասնեն ՉԼ-ում ,բայց տեսնում ենք որ արդյունքում րչինչ էլ չեն տանում ,լավագույն դեպքում հաջողության են հասնում իրենց ազգային առաջնություններում,բայց էս վերջերս էտ ել մոտները չի ստացվում,էս մրցաշրջանում թե ռեալը թե չելսին հետ են մնացել Մանչեստրից ու Բարցաից..
Ընենց որ ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկա առանց փողերի...

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Ապեր Չելսին Արհեստական Ուռցրած թիմա... Ռեալը գոնե տենց չի բայց Չելիսիին նորմալ թիմերի հետ համեմատելը էտ նույննա ոնց որ Երևանյան Լիճը համեմատես Սևանի հետ... 
> 
> Էնքան որ կարողա ասենք Երևանյան լիճը լա՜վ մաքրեն ֆիլտրեր դնեն մտածես որ Երևանցիքի համար էտ ավելի լավնա քան թե Սևանը .. բայց դե ընդհանուր արժեքով ու նշանակությամբ համեմատելու չի...


Չելսիին շատ հարգում էի մինչեվ աբրավոչի գալը,իսկական կոլոկտիվ էր ստեղծվել Ռանիերիին վատ թիմ չէր հավաքել..Աբրամովիչի գալուց հետո թիմը կորցրեց իր իսկական դմեքը ,դարձավ արհեստական ուռցրած թիմ,ու ընդանրապես Չելսիին իրավունք չունի համարվի գրանդ ակում ,քանի որ Չելսիի ամենամեծ հաջողությունը եղելա գավարակիրների գավաթը 1997 թ.:Լուրջ նվաճումներ Չելսին չունի ուստի չի կարող գրանդ համարվի եվ համեմատվի գրանդների հետ.Շատ ճիշտ օրինակա լճերի պահով...

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Հաա . . . առանց փող օրինակ Մնայուն Բարսան 2 օր չի մնա ֆուտբոլում, իսկ ետ փողերը վերջ առաջ ֆուտբոլիստները չեն բերել իրանց տներից . . . 
> 
> Ես ակնոցները ետ սմայլիկին չի սազում, կլոր դեմքին մի քիչ ավելի լայն ակնոցներ կսազեին . . .


միշտ չի որ փողերն են որոշում ,Բավարիաի տրանսֆերային ամենռեկորդային գումարը լրիվ ժամանակնրի կազմելա 21-25 մլն դոլլար ,ու ակումբը Գերակումբա դարձել ժամանակի ընթացքում հիմննականում իրա կադրերի ու ոչ գերաստղերի օգնությամբ..
Իսկ Չելսին մի քանի տարում գերաստղերի օգնությամբ ուզումա  դառնա Բարսելոն կամ Բավարիա անհեթեթությունա այս թիմերի կողքին նշել Չելսիի անունը,պետքա ռեալ գնահատել ամեն ինչ,Բան չունեմ ասելու Չելսին լավ  թիմա բայց ոչ գրանդ...Պատկերացրա օրերից մի օր Աբրամովիչը սկի,մանավանդ որ արդեն 21 մլրդ եվրո սկելա ֆինանսկան կրիզիսի պատճառով,ինչ պետքա անի չելսին,պարտքերի մեջ կսկի ու կդառնա Անգլիական պրեմիերլիգայի աուտսայդեր թիմ...Իսկ ամենավատն ենա որ շատ վատ ֆուտբոլային դպրոց ունի..

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> WOW !!! Փողերը մենակ ֆուտբոլ չէ, որ ուզեն պախկվոցի էլ կխաղան !!! Մենակ ցանկություն լինի !!! Պատկերացրու եթե միսթեր Աբրահամովիչը տասնապատկեր ֆուտբոլի վրա ցախսվող փողերը . . . . Ետը ուրիշ խոսակցություն ա !!! Իսկ ինչը ճիշտ ա, ճիշտա, էսօրվա օրով քիչ հավատալու ա, որ Չելսին կարա լուրջ պայքար մղի գավաթի համար . . . Մենակ նայենք գռանտների հետ խաղերը . . . . . . . .
> 
> Անկախ ամենինչից Յուվեին կանցնեն !!! Առանց աչք թարթելու !!!


Մի մոռացի որ Յուվենտուս Յուվենտուսա խաղա թե Ա սերիաում,թե Բ սերիաում,թե ՉԼ-ում,Մեծ ակումբա ...Թե նույնիսկ իրա հարկի տակ պարտվի Կալյարիին,դա որինչ չի փոխում եվ դա կտեսնես Չելսի - Յուվե խաղերի ժամանակ  աչքտ կթարթես...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ցույցա տալիս որ առաջնությունում փողերը խաղում են բայց ՉԼում չեն կարում... 
> 
> Նույնն էԼ Ռեալնա ցույց տալիս...


Ապրես, վերջը քո բերանով ասեցիր, որ Ռեալը արժանիորեն է դարձել ՉԼ հաղթող Ֆրանկոյի ժամանակ

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկ էդ որ անընդհատ փողերից եք խոսում... Ռեալը սենց, Չելսին նենց...
Բա ինչի Միկան, Բանանցը.. հայկական թիմերը հաջողության չեն հասնում? Փող չունեն: Հերիք ա էլի մի փրփուր գտնեք ու կախվեք, հոգնեցինք արդեն

----------


## John

[Bayern Munchen] երևի Տերին Բավարիայի մարզադպրոցից ա . . . Կամ էլ Մ.Յ.ում ու Ինտերում իրանց մարզադպրոցի տղեքն են խաղում. ԳԵՐԱԿՈւՄԲ վախտին հաղթած մրցանակներով չեն դառնում. Տենց ըլնի Պորտոն գերակումբ ա, որտև իրար հետևից ուեֆա ու չլ կրեց . . . Բայց դե ով չգիտի որ Պորտոն միջին ե վրոպական թիմ ա էվերտոնի կարգի . . . Կամ խոսկի որ անցած տարի չլ-ում կրեր Չելսին, սուպերակումբ եր դառնու՞մ. Դուս ա գալիս ՋՏ-ի մեղքով զրկվանք էդ տիտղոսից . . . Գերակումբ համարվելու համար հարուստ պատմություն ունենալ պետք չի, պետք ա տևական ժամանակ կայուն արդյունքներ ցույց տալ ու մրցաշարերում հաղթել. Չելսին եդ գործին ա. Կայզերսլաուտերնը հարուստ պատմություն ունի, գերակումբ ա՞ Ու՞ր ա բա. Կամ Լիդսը . . . Տենց ըլնի Բաբելոնը գերտերություն ա.  Ի դեպ, Ի՞նչ եք կպե Ռոմանյի փողերից. Տղեն ունի ծախսում ա. Ու վաբշե, ո՞ր մեկդ չէր երազի իրա սիրելի թիմում ՋՏ, ՖԼ, ԴԴ, ՊՉ նման տղեքին տեսներ

----------


## John

ես էլ Բավարիային գերակումբ չեմ համարում.6 տարիա ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում մի տարի չեղավ ՉԼ-ում ՉԵԼՍԻից առաջ գնա. Ու՞մ ա պետք տենց գերակումբը,որ ուղղակի ուժեղ թիմից վատ արդյունքներ ա ցույց տալիս.Թե՞ Քյոլն ու Արմինիա  կրելով ա ռեյտինգը կազմվում.գերակումբներին պետք ա ժամանակաշրջանների բաժանել' խոսկի 70ականներին Ասթոն Վիլլան ու Արարատն եին, 90ականներին Բարսան ու Բավարիան, հիմա ել խոսկի Հալ Սիտին ու Հոֆենհայմը. Ու ըստ դրա, ներկա պահին Չելսին վերջին տասնամյակում իրա արդյունքներով ու մրցանակներով լավագույններից մեկն ա աշխարհում. Ու ներկա պահին իրա գերակումբ լինել-չլինելու հարցը 30ականներին իրա ցույց տված խաղի հետ ՈՉ ՄԻ կապ չունի. Իսկ են, որ փողերը ֆուտբոլ չեն խաղում' Մ.ՍԻԹԻՆ դրա վառ ապացույցն ա.  այդ օրինակով պարզ երևում ա, որ Չելսիում իրականում փողերը չեն խաղացողը

----------


## Սերխիո

> ՓՈՂԵՐԸ ՄԻՇՏ ՉԵՆ ՈՐ ԴԵՐ ԵՆ ԽԱՂՈՒՄ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼՈՒՄ ՎԱՌ ՕՐԻԱՆԱԿՆԵՐ ԵՆ՝
> Ռեալ Մադրիդ եվ Չելսի,սրանք են թիմերն են որ ֆինանասական առումով ոչինչ չեն խնայում որպիսի հաջողության հասնեն ՉԼ-ում ,բայց տեսնում ենք որ արդյունքում րչինչ էլ չեն տանում ,լավագույն դեպքում հաջողության են հասնում իրենց ազգային առաջնություններում,բայց էս վերջերս էտ ել մոտները չի ստացվում,էս մրցաշրջանում թե ռեալը թե չելսին հետ են մնացել Մանչեստրից ու Բարցաից..
> Ընենց որ ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկա առանց փողերի...


Եթե դու շատ փող ունենաս *նիվա* կքշես ,թե՞ *Ռենջ* 

Հ.Գ.

Ռեալի սաները ամենաշատն են լա լիգայի թիմերում ,նենց որ տրանսֆերն էլ իրա տեղը ունի մարզադպրոցն էլ …

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապրես, վերջը քո բերանով ասեցիր, որ Ռեալը արժանիորեն է դարձել ՉԼ հաղթող Ֆրանկոյի ժամանակ


Ե՞ս...
... բայց դե չեմ շարունակում



> Իսկ էդ որ անընդհատ փողերից եք խոսում... Ռեալը սենց, Չելսին նենց...
> Բա ինչի Միկան, Բանանցը.. հայկական թիմերը հաջողության չեն հասնում? Փող չունեն: Հերիք ա էլի մի փրփուր գտնեք ու կախվեք, հոգնեցինք արդեն


Բա ունե՞ն  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Շեղվել եք թեմայից . . . Բայց մի բան, եթե էսօրվա դրությամբ ինչ-որ մեկը համարում ա, որ Պալերմոն դեռ <<թիմ չի դառել>>, են պատճառով, որ Եվրոպայում բավականին լուրջ եղենակ չի ստեղծում, ես իրան լուրջ ֆուտբոլասեր չեմ համարում :

Ընդե մի հատ լավ հարց կար, չեմ կարում անտարբեր լինեմ, ես որ շատ փող ունենամ, դոռջհառ կքշեմ  :LOL: 

Մի բան, չեք գրի 1/8ում ով ում հետ ա, առաջի խաղը որտեղ ա . . . Հաճելի կլիներ, որ ամենասկզբում լիներ, բայց լավա ուշ, քան ավելի ուշ . . .

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> [Bayern Munchen] երևի Տերին Բավարիայի մարզադպրոցից ա . . . Կամ էլ Մ.Յ.ում ու Ինտերում իրանց մարզադպրոցի տղեքն են խաղում. ԳԵՐԱԿՈւՄԲ վախտին հաղթած մրցանակներով չեն դառնում. Տենց ըլնի Պորտոն գերակումբ ա, որտև իրար հետևից ուեֆա ու չլ կրեց . . . Բայց դե ով չգիտի որ Պորտոն միջին ե վրոպական թիմ ա էվերտոնի կարգի . . . Կամ խոսկի որ անցած տարի չլ-ում կրեր Չելսին, սուպերակումբ եր դառնու՞մ. Դուս ա գալիս ՋՏ-ի մեղքով զրկվանք էդ տիտղոսից . . . Գերակումբ համարվելու համար հարուստ պատմություն ունենալ պետք չի, պետք ա տևական ժամանակ կայուն արդյունքներ ցույց տալ ու մրցաշարերում հաղթել. Չելսին եդ գործին ա. Կայզերսլաուտերնը հարուստ պատմություն ունի, գերակումբ ա՞ Ու՞ր ա բա. Կամ Լիդսը . . . Տենց ըլնի Բաբելոնը գերտերություն ա.  Ի դեպ, Ի՞նչ եք կպե Ռոմանյի փողերից. Տղեն ունի ծախսում ա. Ու վաբշե, ո՞ր մեկդ չէր երազի իրա սիրելի թիմում ՋՏ, ՖԼ, ԴԴ, ՊՉ նման տղեքին տեսներ


քեզ պետքա ասեմ որ հենց ակումբները համարվում են մեծ եթե տիտղոսներ են նվաճում, ու պատմության մեջ իրենց անուն են թողնում,եթե Չելսին չտանի մոտակա ժամանակ որեվե բան Չելսիին մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո չեն հիշելու,ու հետո .Չելսին արհեստական թիմա որը վաղ թե ուշ դատապարտվելուա անհաջողության.Պորտոն հիմայա միջին եվրոպական թիմ բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ գերակումբա,Չելսին Պորտոի կեսը չկա..ու համ էլ Ինտերին ու առավել եվս Մանչեսթերին մի համեմատի իՆՏԵՐԻ հետ,դրանք մեծ թիմեր են որ համեմատվելու բան  չեն Չելսիի հետ...
Ինր վերաբերվում Ինտերին ու Մանչեսթերին նրան Չելսիի հետ կարելիա համեմատել խոշոր գումարներ ծախսելու առումով...Բավարիան կլասով մի քանի անգամ բարձրա Չելսիից ու համել...Ի դեպ քո նշած թիմերը չեն կարա համարվեն գերակումբներ քանի որ նրանք նույնիսկ ՉԼ չեն տարել,թե Կայզերը թե Լիդսը...Հասկացի որ թիմեր չեն համարվում գերակումբ մի քանի տարի լավ խաղալով...ու որ մանավանդ ոչ մի գավաթ չեն  էլ տանում,այլ հավաքում են աստղեր ու շոու բիզնես սարքում...
Ինչա քո կարծիքով ՉԼ-ում հաղթող թիմը սուպերակաումբ չի դառնում ,որ էտ հարցը գրելես,իհարկե դառնումա ու իրա անունա թողնում ֆուտբոլի պատմության էջերում.
Մի քանի տար հետո չեն հիշելու ով էր Մանչեստրի հետ եզրափակիչում պխաղացել այլ հիշելու են հաղթողի անունը...

----------


## John

[Bayern Munchen] ապեր, ի ձհբախտություն քեզ, դու չես որոշում թիմերի կլասսներն ու կլասսների տարբերուտյունը. Եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ Ուրուգվայը ֆուտբոլային գերտերություն ա, որտև 75 տարի առաջ աշխարհի չեմպրիոն ա դառել' մեկ ա ոչ մեկի չես կարա համոզես, որ Ուրուգվայի հավաքականը կլասսով բարձր ա Հոլանդիայի հավաքականից.
Շարունակելի

----------


## Սերխիո

> քեզ պետքա ասեմ որ հենց ակումբները համարվում են մեծ եթե տիտղոսներ են նվաճում, ու պատմության մեջ իրենց անուն են թողնում,եթե Չելսին չտանի մոտակա ժամանակ որեվե բան Չելսիին մի քանի տասնամյակ հետո չեն հիշելու,ու հետո .Չելսին արհեստական թիմա որը վաղ թե ուշ դատապարտվելուա անհաջողության.Պորտոն հիմայա միջին եվրոպական թիմ բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ գերակումբա,Չելսին Պորտոի կեսը չկա..ու համ էլ Ինտերին ու առավել եվս Մանչեսթերին մի համեմատի իՆՏԵՐԻ հետ,դրանք մեծ թիմեր են որ համեմատվելու բան  չեն Չելսիի հետ...
> Ինր վերաբերվում Ինտերին ու Մանչեսթերին նրան Չելսիի հետ կարելիա համեմատել խոշոր գումարներ ծախսելու առումով...Բավարիան կլասով մի քանի անգամ բարձրա Չելսիից ու համել...Ի դեպ քո նշած թիմերը չեն կարա համարվեն գերակումբներ քանի որ նրանք նույնիսկ ՉԼ չեն տարել,թե Կայզերը թե Լիդսը...Հասկացի որ թիմեր չեն համարվում գերակումբ մի քանի տարի լավ խաղալով...ու որ մանավանդ ոչ մի գավաթ չեն  էլ տանում,այլ հավաքում են աստղեր ու շոու բիզնես սարքում...
> Ինչա քո կարծիքով ՉԼ-ում հաղթող թիմը սուպերակաումբ չի դառնում ,որ էտ հարցը գրելես,իհարկե դառնումա ու իրա անունա թողնում ֆուտբոլի պատմության էջերում.
> Մի քանի տար հետո չեն հիշելու ով էր Մանչեստրի հետ եզրափակիչում պխաղացել այլ հիշելու են հաղթողի անունը...


Նոթինգեմ Ֆորեստ `գերակումբ , Չելսի `միջին թիմ ,ահա  համեմատությունը ,հիմա որոշի ճիշտ ա ետ տրամամբանությամբ առաջնորդվելը ?

----------


## John

Սաղ աշխարհը գիտի, որ Անգլիայում կա [TOP4], ու էդ թիմերը գերակումբներ են. ես չեմ որոշել էդ թիմերին ոչ ել դու կարաս էդ ցուցակից Չելսիին ջնջեց. դու ունես սեփական կարծիք, լավ ա էդ, բայց դա որպես փաստ մի ներկայացրու, տենց չի ու մի պորձի կարծիքդ պարտադրես մյուսներին, անիմաստ գործ ա. ի դեպ, եթե տեղյակ չես Չելսիի մրցանակներից, կարամ լինկ տամ;-) իսկ էս թեմայում անիմաստ ա մեր խոսակցությունը շարունակելը, նամակ գրի եթե գտնում ես, որ կարիք կա;-)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Նոթինգեմ Ֆորեստ `գերակումբ , Չելսի `միջին թիմ ,ահա  համեմատությունը ,հիմա որոշի ճիշտ ա ետ տրամամբանությամբ առաջնորդվելը ?


Իհարկե ,Նոթինգհեմի անունը ոսկե տառերովա գրած ակումբային ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ,իսկ Չելսին ժամանակավոր հաջողություններա ապրում որը լրիվ արհեստական բնույթա կրում ու կտեսնես որ Չելսին մոտ տարիներս ոչնչանալուա,Իսկ Նոթինգհեմը թերեվս հիմա հայտնի չի քանի, որ ակումբը լավ օրեր չի ապրում,բայց արժանիորեն կրումա գերակումբի անուն..Չելսին թիմ չի :Angry2:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Սաղ աշխարհը գիտի, որ Անգլիայում կա [TOP4], ու էդ թիմերը գերակումբներ են. ես չեմ որոշել էդ թիմերին ոչ ել դու կարաս էդ ցուցակից Չելսիին ջնջեց. դու ունես սեփական կարծիք, լավ ա էդ, բայց դա որպես փաստ մի ներկայացրու, տենց չի ու մի պորձի կարծիքդ պարտադրես մյուսներին, անիմաստ գործ ա. ի դեպ, եթե տեղյակ չես Չելսիի մրցանակներից, կարամ լինկ տամ;-) իսկ էս թեմայում անիմաստ ա մեր խոսակցությունը շարունակելը, նամակ գրի եթե գտնում ես, որ կարիք կա;-)


փաստը մնումա փաստ,ես ներկայացնում եմ փաստեր եվ վերջ.Իհարկե կարիք կա շատ ահագին բաներ ունեմ գրելու եվ կգրեմ եվ իմը կպնդեմ եվ փաստերով կապացուցեմ...Դու դրանում հանգիստ եղիր.մի հատ գրի տեսնենք Չելսին եվրոպայում ինչա տարել :LOL:  մարդու ծիծաղա գալիս.
Լավ դա մի կողմ.քո ասած թոփ 4-ի մեջ մի քանի տարիա առաջ Չելսին չկար,ու դա չափանիշ չի.Նորից եմ նշում որ Չելսիին արհեստական թիմա ու որ մի քանի տարի հետո Չելսիին նունիսկ չեն էլ դասի գրանդների շարք ու չեն հիշի քանի որ նա որեվե մրցանակ չի տանի ու ֆուտբոլի ակումբային պատմության մեջ նրա անունը չի գրվի... :Angry2: Իսկ օրինակ Նոթինգեմին հա էլ կհիշեն ու կասեն ինչ ակումբ թր 20 դարի լավագույն ակումբներից մեկը.Իսկ Չելսին ուրա Չելսիի չկա Չելսիի :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> փաստը մնումա փաստ,ես ներկայացնում եմ փաստեր եվ վերջ.Իհարկե կարիք կա շատ ահագին բաներ ունեմ գրելու եվ կգրեմ եվ իմը կպնդեմ եվ փաստերով կապացուցեմ...Դու դրանում հանգիստ եղիր.մի հատ գրի տեսնենք Չելսին եվրոպայում ինչա տարել մարդու ծիծաղա գալիս.
> Լավ դա մի կողմ.քո ասած թոփ 4-ի մեջ մի քանի տարիա առաջ Չելսին չկար,ու դա չափանիշ չի.Նորից եմ նշում որ Չելսիին արհեստական թիմա ու որ մի քանի տարի հետո Չելսիին նունիսկ չեն էլ դասի գրանդների շարք ու չեն հիշի քանի որ նա որեվե մրցանակ չի տանի ու ֆուտբոլի ակումբային պատմության մեջ նրա անունը չի գրվի...Իսկ օրինակ Նոթինգեմին հա էլ կհիշեն ու կասեն ինչ ակումբ թր 20 դարի լավագույն ակումբներից մեկը.Իսկ Չելսին ուրա Չելսիի չկա Չելսիի


Այ ցավդ տանեմ,մի հատ շատ ճիշտ արտահայտություն կա,ասումա ««ճաշակին ընկեր չկա»»: Իմ համար այժմյան ֆուտբոլում երեք հատ գրանդ ակումբ կա` Սիենան,Ստոկ Սիթին ու Էներգին :Wink:

----------

Cesare (09.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (09.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

երբ փողեր սկսեն հարցեր լուծել ֆուտբոլում, :Think: Աբրամովիչի միլիոնները եթե սկսեն հաղթել այնտեղ որտեղ ուզում են դա ֆուտբոլի վերջը կլինի,մասայականությունը կկորցնի ֆուտբոլը,քանի որ ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկություններից մեկը անկանխատեսելիություննա...Դրա համար ես չեմ ուզում ,ու միշտ էլ ուրախանալու եմ Չելսիի անհաջողություններով.Այնքան ժամանակ մինչեվ Չելսին չվերածվի այն թիմին որը կար Աբրամովիչից առաջ, Ռանիերիի Չելսին հոյակապ կոլեկտիվ էր ու հարգված ակումբ...հիմա Չելսիին դառելա շոու ակումբ ,աստղային ինչ որ արհեստական հավաքածու որին ինչ անում են  չի կարողանում իր նպատակին հասնել. :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (09.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արարատին մոռացար Վահիկ ջան, բա տենց կլինի՞:

----------

Cesare (12.02.2009), Yellow Raven (09.02.2009)

----------


## John

[Barern munchen]ին. Ապեր, ասել էի, որ էս թեմայում անիմաստ ա քննարկել էն, ինչի մեջ խորացել էինք. Ասեցի էլ քեզ' եթե էլի բան կա ասելու, այլ միջոց ընտրի. Դու էլի քո ասածն ես առաջ քշում. Ապեր, որկե տառերով գրված Նոթ. Ֆորեստի գոյության մասին ֆուտբոլասերների 20 տոկոսն ա մախիմում տեղյակ. Ապեր, Նոթ.ը ՏԵՎԱԿԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ ՀԱՋՈՂ Է ՀԱՆԴԵՍ ԵԿԵԼ Ե ՎՐՈՊԱԿԱՆ ՄՐՑԱՇԱՐԵՐՈւՄ, իսկ Չելսիի հաջող խաղը ձևական ա ու խիստ ժամանակաոր. Հալալ ա որ տենց ես մտածում. Երևում ա ՉԼ-ում Բավարիային սատկցնելուց հետո հլը մոտդ չի անցել էդ տխուր հիշողությունները. Սաղ կյանքդ էլ ատի Չելսիին, վնաս չկա դրանից. Ու ինչքան շատ ատելու առիթ ունենաս' էդքան ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ.

----------


## Սերխիո

Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասեր բարեկամ , եթե Չելսին դեռ ՉԼ-ում չի հաղթել , դա չի նշանակում , որ միջակ թիմ ա , մինչև 90-ականները , բարսելոնն էլ չէր հաղթել , բայց հո չեմ ասի որ 80-ականներին կամ դրանից առաջ Բարսելոնը միջակ թիմ ա  եղել , ինչքան էլ ուզենամ , որ դա տենց լինեի :Bad: …

Նույն Նոթինգեմի  նման կարող եմ նշել նաև սենսացիոն հաղթողներ՝ Ստյաուաին ու Ցրվենա Զվեզդային ,որոնց շարքում թեև եղել են Հաջիի ու Ստոյկովիչի նման աստղեր, միևնույն է դա էլ չի կրկնվի , ու նրանք կմնան Եվրոպական *ցածր* ակումբներ…
Իսկ փողը, ինչպես  ամենուր , այնպես էլ ֆուտբոլում կարևոր բաղադրիչ է, օրինակ՝ Լուկա Տոնի ու Ռիբերիի նման աստղերը  կարողա՞ Հյոնեսի իրուն աչքերի համար են եկել ձեր  մոտ…
Ճիշտ ա ՝ժամանակին  բոլոր գրանդ ակումբներն էլ հիմնականում իրենց կադրերի վրա էին հիմնված, օրինակ ՝ Բավարիադ՝ Կլիսման, Մաթեուս, Շոլ,Էֆենբերգ, կամ Ռեալը՝Ռաուլ ,Մորիենտես, Հիերրո , բայց ժամանակները փոխվել են , մրցակցությունը կուլ է տալիս բոլորին…

Չելսիին համակրել եմ մինչ Աբրամի գալը , երբ խաղում էին մեծ թվով լեգիոներներ՝ Դեշամ , Դեսայի, Պետի ,Լեբյոֆ, Հասելբենկ, Ֆլո, Ձոլա, Վիալի,Գուտի , այս ամեն չի՞ հուշում ,որ մինչև փողեր ներհոսքը Չելսի , այն արդեն գրանդ ու մարտունակ ակումբ էր…

----------

Cesare (10.02.2009), PygmaliOn (10.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> [Barern munchen]ին. Ապեր, ասել էի, որ էս թեմայում անիմաստ ա քննարկել էն, ինչի մեջ խորացել էինք. Ասեցի էլ քեզ' եթե էլի բան կա ասելու, այլ միջոց ընտրի. Դու էլի քո ասածն ես առաջ քշում. Ապեր, որկե տառերով գրված Նոթ. Ֆորեստի գոյության մասին ֆուտբոլասերների 20 տոկոսն ա մախիմում տեղյակ. Ապեր, Նոթ.ը ՏԵՎԱԿԱՆ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ ՀԱՋՈՂ Է ՀԱՆԴԵՍ ԵԿԵԼ Ե ՎՐՈՊԱԿԱՆ ՄՐՑԱՇԱՐԵՐՈւՄ, իսկ Չելսիի հաջող խաղը ձևական ա ու խիստ ժամանակաոր. Հալալ ա որ տենց ես մտածում. Երևում ա ՉԼ-ում Բավարիային սատկցնելուց հետո հլը մոտդ չի անցել էդ տխուր հիշողությունները. Սաղ կյանքդ էլ ատի Չելսիին, վնաս չկա դրանից. Ու ինչքան շատ ատելու առիթ ունենաս' էդքան ավելի ուրախ կլինեմ.


ապեր սխալ: բաներես խոսում Բավարիաին որ Չելսին հաղթելա էտ նշանակություն չունի.,իմ համար...դե ուրախ եղիր  :Ok:  :LOL:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասեր բարեկամ , եթե Չելսին դեռ ՉԼ-ում չի հաղթել , դա չի նշանակում , որ միջակ թիմ ա , մինչև 90-ականները , բարսելոնն էլ չէր հաղթել , բայց հո չեմ ասի որ 80-ականներին կամ դրանից առաջ Բարսելոնը միջակ թիմ ա  եղել , ինչքան էլ ուզենամ , որ դա տենց լինեի…
> 
> Նույն Նոթինգեմի  նման կարող եմ նշել նաև սենսացիոն հաղթողներ՝ Ստյաուաին ու Ցրվենա Զվեզդային ,որոնց շարքում թեև եղել են Հաջիի ու Ստոյկովիչի նման աստղեր, միևնույն է դա էլ չի կրկնվի , ու նրանք կմնան Եվրոպական *ցածր* ակումբներ…
> Իսկ փողը, ինչպես  ամենուր , այնպես էլ ֆուտբոլում կարևոր բաղադրիչ է, օրինակ՝ Լուկա Տոնի ու Ռիբերիի նման աստղերը  կարողա՞ Հյոնեսի իրուն աչքերի համար են եկել ձեր  մոտ…
> Ճիշտ ա ՝ժամանակին  բոլոր գրանդ ակումբներն էլ հիմնականում իրենց կադրերի վրա էին հիմնված, օրինակ ՝ Բավարիադ՝ Կլիսման, Մաթեուս, Շոլ,Էֆենբերգ, կամ Ռեալը՝Ռաուլ ,Մորիենտես, Հիերրո , բայց ժամանակները փոխվել են , մրցակցությունը կուլ է տալիս բոլորին…
> 
> Չելսիին համակրել եմ մինչ Աբրամի գալը , երբ խաղում էին մեծ թվով լեգիոներներ՝ Դեշամ , Դեսայի, Պետի ,Լեբյոֆ, Հասելբենկ, Ֆլո, Ձոլա, Վիալի,Գուտի , այս ամեն չի՞ հուշում ,որ մինչև փողեր ներհոսքը Չելսի , այն արդեն գրանդ ու մարտունակ ակումբ էր…


դու իմ ասած բանը կրկնումես ես էլ եմ ասում որ հարգում էի Չելսիին որ են ժամանակ էտ ֆուտբոլիստները կան,բայց հավատ  Չելսին մեծագույն ակումբ չի կարող համարվել մի պարզ պատճառով...համաձայն եմ որ փողը բաղադրիչ մասա կազմում,բայց վճռորոշ չի ու դա շատ լավա,..

----------

Cesare (12.02.2009)

----------


## John

> ապեր սխալ: բաներես խոսում Բավարիաին որ Չելսին հաղթելա էտ նշանակություն չունի.,իմ համար...դե ուրախ եղիր :Դ


ապեր ջան, սխալ բաներ խոսալու վրով ստեղ չեմ գրի, նամակով կգրեմ. Իսկ էն պահով, որ քո համար նշանակություն չունի որ քո սիրելի 'սուպերակումբը' կրվում ա 'ե վրոպական միջին մակարդակի' թիմին, դրա համար ես ոչ թե ուրախանում եմ, այլ սկսում եմ մտածել, որ դու ֆուտբոլից էնքան ես հասնակում, ինչքան ես կռիկետից

----------

Morpheus_NS (11.02.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> ապեր ջան, սխալ բաներ խոսալու վրով ստեղ չեմ գրի, նամակով կգրեմ. Իսկ էն պահով, որ քո համար նշանակություն չունի որ քո սիրելի 'սուպերակումբը' կրվում ա 'ե վրոպական միջին մակարդակի' թիմին, դրա համար ես ոչ թե ուրախանում եմ, այլ սկսում եմ մտածել, որ դու ֆուտբոլից էնքան ես հասնակում, ինչքան ես կռիկետից


Լավ կլինի Հիդդինգը արագ կարգի բերի Չելսիի գործերը, Ջերարդն էլ լիվերպուլում շուտ լավանա,... հա ասածս ինչ ա"Կրիտետը կարգին խաղ ա!"

Լիոն բռնվի գալիս ենք :Goblin:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

*Մյունխենգլադբախի Բորուսսիա* /Գերմանիա/
Գերմանիաի Չեմպիոն՝-1970, 1971, 1975, 1976, 1977 
Գերմանիաի Գավաթ -1960, 1973, 1995 
Գերմանիաի Սուպերգավաթ-1977
ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ԳԱՎԱԹ – 1975, 1979 

*Չելսի*/Անգլիա/
Անգլիաի Չեմպիոն-1955,2005,2006 
Անգլիաի Գավաթ-1970,1997,2000,2007 
Գավաթակիրների Գավաթ-1971,1998 
Եվորպայի Սուպերգավաթ-1998

Առանց Մեկնաբանությունների :LOL:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> ապեր ջան, սխալ բաներ խոսալու վրով ստեղ չեմ գրի, նամակով կգրեմ. Իսկ էն պահով, որ քո համար նշանակություն չունի որ քո սիրելի 'սուպերակումբը' կրվում ա 'ե վրոպական միջին մակարդակի' թիմին, դրա համար ես ոչ թե ուրախանում եմ, այլ սկսում եմ մտածել, որ դու ֆուտբոլից էնքան ես հասնակում, ինչքան ես կռիկետից


Չէ ապեր դու կանկրետնի էլ հասկանումես կրիկետից,դու քեզ մի թերագնահատի :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> *Մյունխենգլադբախի Բորուսսիա* /Գերմանիա/
> Գերմանիաի Չեմպիոն՝-1970, 1971, 1975, 1976, 1977 
> Գերմանիաի Գավաթ -1960, 1973, 1995 
> Գերմանիաի Սուպերգավաթ-1977
> ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ԳԱՎԱԹ – 1975, 1979 
> 
> *Չելսի*/Անգլիա/
> Անգլիաի Չեմպիոն-1955,2005,2006 
> Անգլիաի Գավաթ-1970,1997,2000,2007 
> ...


Փյունիկ- Հայաստանի չեմպիոն-վեչնի

Առանց Մեկնաբանությունների :LOL:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Փյունիկ- Հայաստանի չեմպիոն-վեչնի
> 
> Առանց Մեկնաբանությունների


Սարից իջավ նապաստակ շատես սիրում մսով բորշ՞ :LOL:

----------


## John

> *Մյունխենգլադբախի Բորուսսիա* /Գերմանիա/
> Գերմանիաի Չեմպիոն՝-1970, 1971, 1975, 1976, 1977 
> Գերմանիաի Գավաթ -1960, 1973, 1995 
> Գերմանիաի Սուպերգավաթ-1977
> ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ԳԱՎԱԹ - 1975, 1979


ապեր էս էն քո ասած ժամանակավ որ հաջողության պահերն ա. Էս թիմը 70ականների թիմ ա եղել, իսկ հիմա . . . Աղոթում ա, որ Գերմանիայի առաջնությունում վերջից 4րդ տեղ ըլնի ու դուրս չթռնի . . .

----------


## salatik

Փետրվարի 24-ին

Արսենալ............. - .............Ռոմա
Ատլ.Մադրիդ..... - .............Պորտու
Ինտեր Մ.............. - .............Մանչ.Յու.
Լիոն....................... - .............Բարսելոնա

Փետրվարի 25-ին

Չելսի..................... - .............Յուվենտուս
Ռեալ Մ................. - .............Լիվերպուլ
Սպորտինգ.......... - .............Բայեր Մ.
Վիլյառեալ............ - .............Պանատինայկոս

Մարտի 10-ին

Բայեր Մ.............. - .............Սպորտինգ
Յուվենտուս........ - .............Չելսի
Լիվերպուլ........... - .............Ռեալ Մ.
Պանատինայկոս.. - .............Վիլյառեալ

Մարտի 11-ին

Ռոմա..................... - .............Արսենալ
Բարսելոնա.......... - .............Լիոն
Պորտու.................. - .............Ատլ. Մադրիդ
Մանչ.Յու............... - .............Ինտեր Մ.

----------

Լեո (19.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Կարդալով քվերակության արդյունքները՝ եկա հետևյալ եզրահանգմանը: 
Մինչև այս պահը քվեարկությանը մասնակցել են Բարսայի 8, Չելսիի 4, Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի 0, Ինտերի 0, Լիվերպուլի 3, Ռեալի 10, Արսենալի 1, Բավարիայի 3, Յուվենտուսի 4 և չկողմնորաշված 1 երկրպագու:

Այլապես դժվար թե օբյեկտիվ քվեարկողների մեծամասնությունը քվեարկեր այսօրվա Ռեալի օգտին:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այլապես դժվար թե օբյեկտիվ քվեարկողների մեծամասնությունը քվեարկեր այսօրվա Ռեալի օգտին:


ինչի 8 անընդմեջ հաղթանակները բավարար հիմք չեն?
բացի դրանից քվեարկությունը մրցաշրջանի սկզբում չէր կատարվել?

----------


## Cesare

> Կարդալով քվերակության արդյունքները՝ եկա հետևյալ եզրահանգմանը: 
> Մինչև այս պահը քվեարկությանը մասնակցել են Բարսայի 8, Չելսիի 4, Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի 0, Ինտերի 0, Լիվերպուլի 3, Ռեալի 10, Արսենալի 1, Բավարիայի 3, Յուվենտուսի 4 և չկողմնորաշված 1 երկրպագու. . .


Ես Լիվերպուլ եմ քվեարկել . . . սխալվեցիր . . .  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

ես չեմ էլ հիշում, կարծեմ Բարսելոնա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես Լիվերպուլ եմ քվեարկել . . . սխալվեցիր . . .


Այսինքն ինչպե՞ս սխալվեցի :Think:  Դու երևի Լիվերի օգտին 3 քվեարկողներից 1-ն ես:

----------


## John

> Այսինքն ինչպե՞ս սխալվեցի


ինքը Չելսի ա բալետ անում իմ իմանալով;-)

----------


## Սամվել

Լավ այ մարդ մի տուռ մնաց... Հետո արդեն Ռեալի բալելշիկները ստիպված ուրիշի օգտին կքվեարկեն...  :Jpit:  

Հեսա բան չմնաց մի հատ հաստ գերան ռաստ գա Ռեալին  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Յուվենտուսն արդեն ասել ա, որ ՉԼ-ի էս խաղարկությունում Ռեալը հաստատ ամենաուժեղ և գավաթին տիրանալու ամենաարժանի թիմը չէ: Չնայած էստեղ են ասում. «Շան բախտը կտուր ա», կարողա գա ու մեկ էլ հոպ հաղթի :Bad:  Ո՞վ իմանա:

----------


## Nareco

*Յուվենթուս*   Այ կտեսնե'ք:  :Smile:

----------

salatik (21.02.2009), Surveyr (21.02.2009), Ուրվական (20.02.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի քանի շաբաթից էս ցուցակը ահագին կկրճատվի :Smile: 
Երևի մնան Բարսելոնան,Ինտերը,Չելսին,Լիվերպուլն ու Բավարիան :Tongue:

----------

Werder Bremen (21.02.2009), Լեո (21.02.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Պահ պահ պահ  էսինչ երազներ եք ստեղ պատմում էտ երբ եէ տեսել՞ , բայց ոչինչ, երազեք-երազեք, ասասվածքը գիտեք չե՞ «նե վրեդնո նո նուժնո»  :LOL: 
Ռեալը հաղթելու է :Wink:

----------


## Werder Bremen

ԸՍՏ ԻՆՁ՝
Փետրվարի 24-ին

Արսենալ.............2 -1 .............Ռոմա
Ատլ.Մադրիդ..... 0-1 .............Պորտու
Ինտեր Մ..............1 -1 .............Մանչ.Յու.
Լիոն.......................2 - 2.............Բարսելոնա

Փետրվարի 25-ին

Չելսի..................... 1- 1.............Յուվենտուս
Ռեալ Մ................. 0- 0.............Լիվերպուլ
Սպորտինգ..........1: 2 .............Բավարիա
Վիլյառեալ............2 - 0.............Պանատինայկոս

----------


## Լեո

> ԸՍՏ ԻՆՁ՝
> Փետրվարի 24-ին
> 
> Արսենալ.............2 -1 .............Ռոմա
> Ատլ.Մադրիդ..... 0-1 .............Պորտու
> Ինտեր Մ..............1 -1 .............Մանչ.Յու.
> Լիոն.......................2 - 2.............Բարսելոնա
> 
> Փետրվարի 25-ին
> ...


Գնում եմ «ստավկա» ամեն: Հենց պարտվեցի, մեղքը քո վիզը :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Դե լավ, ես էլ փորձեմ գուշակել: :Blush: 
Փետրվարի 24-ին

Արսենալ.............2- 0 .............Ռոմա
Ատլ.Մադրիդ..... 3- 1 .............Պորտու
Ինտեր Մ..............0- 0 .............Մանչ.Յու.
Լիոն.......................1- 2.............Բարսելոնա

Փետրվարի 25-ին

Չելսի..................... 1- 0.............Յուվենտուս
Ռեալ Մ................. 2- 2.............Լիվերպուլ
Սպորտինգ..........1- 1 .............Բավարիա
Վիլյառեալ............2- 0.............Պանատինայկոս
 :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Փետրվարի 24-ին

Արսենալ..............2- 1 .............Ռոմա
Արսենալը իրա դաշտում կհաղթի, իսկ Հռոմում ոչ ոքի կանի, ու կանցնի հաջորդ փուլ

Ատլ.Մադրիդ..... 3- 0 .............Պորտու
Ատլետիկից տեղեկություն չունեմ, բայց կհաղթի 2 դեպքում էլ :Ok: 

Ինտեր Մ..............1- 1 .............Մանչ.Յու.
 :Think:  

Լիոն.......................1- 3.............Բարսելոնա
Բարսելոնը կհաղթի :


Փետրվարի 25-ին

Չելսի..................... 0- 0.............Յուվենտուս
Բարդա շատ, ոնց որ 11 մետրանոցների հոտա գալիս :Cool: 

Ռեալ Մ.................2- 2.............Լիվերպուլ
Լիվերպուլում Ռեալը դժվար շանս ունենա հաղթելու:

Սպորտինգ..........1- 2 .............Բավարիա
Բավարիան եթե չհաղթի, շատ ամոթ կլնի:

Վիլյառեալ............3- 2.............Պանատինայկոս :LOL:  /անակնկալ հաշիվ/  :LOL: 
Հունաստանում կշարունակվեն անակնկալները :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (21.02.2009)

----------


## salatik

> Մի քանի շաբաթից էս ցուցակը ահագին կկրճատվի
> Երևի մնան Բարսելոնան,Ինտերը,Չելսին,Լիվերպուլն ու Բավարիան


Վահիկ ջան 5 թիմ ես գրել, մնացածի անուններն էլ գրի, ոնց կարան էսքանը մնան? :Wink: 
դու իմ Յուվենտուսին մի աչքով մի նայի :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան 5 թիմ ես գրել, մնացածի անուններն էլ գրի, ոնց կարան էսքանը մնան?
> դու իմ Յուվենտուսին մի աչքով մի նայի


Դե մյուս երեքին ես ֆավորիտ չեմ համարում :Smile:   Երևի անցնեն Ատլետիկոն,Վիլյառեալն ու Արսենալը :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Ով ել հաղթի. հալալ հլնի իրան

----------


## salatik

> Դե մյուս երեքին ես ֆավորիտ չեմ համարում  Երևի անցնեն Ատլետիկոն,Վիլյառեալն ու Արսենալը


Ասենք թե մի կերպ կարող եմ համաձայնվեմ, որ Չելսին Յուվենտուսից ուժեղա /հավասար թիմեր են, երկուսն էլ նույն տիպի ֆուտբոլ են խաղում/, 
բայց որ Մանչեսթերը Ինտերից թույլա, էս դեպքում, ոչ մեկ չի կարա համաձայնվի  :Blush: 

Մի մոռացի , որ հենց էս նույն ֆորումում Ռեալ - Յուվենտուս  2 խաղերից առաջ Յուվենտուսին թիմիկ էին ասում Ռեալի երկրպագուներից ոմանք ու համոզված էին, որ մեկից մեկ կկրեն:

----------

Surveyr (24.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (22.02.2009), Ուրվական (23.02.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ ինչ կապ ունի մի թիմի մյուս փուլ անցնելը այս կամ այն թիմի ավելի ուժեղ լինելու հետ... Հնարավորա,որ տվյալ պահին ուժեղ լինի մի թիմը,բայց էդ երեկո բախտը ժպտա մյուսին ու վերջ... Նենց որ ինձ թվումա Մոուրինյոն հերթական անգամ կհաղթի Ֆերգյուսոնին :Wink:

----------


## Faradei

Ինտերնացիոնալե կամ Բավարիա ,ահա այն թիմորը որոնք ըստ ինձ գլխավոր ֆավորիտներն են... :Think:

----------


## Venus

Բարև :Smile:  հերիք է կռվեք մեկե Յուվենթուսն է չեմպիօն դառնալու :Hands Up:  կամ էլ Ռոման 
մի խոսքով Իտալական ակումբների տարին է :Hands Up:

----------

Nareco (25.02.2009), salatik (24.02.2009), Surveyr (25.02.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Իսկ ինձ թվումա էս տարի Բարսայի տարինա :Smile:

----------

Լեո (24.02.2009), Սամվել (24.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի քիչ էլ ես կանխագուշակումներ անեմ:
Ըստ իս քառորդ եզրափակիչ դուրս կգան հետևյալ թիմերը. *Արսենալ,* *Ատլ. Մադրիդ, Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ, Բարսելոնա, Յուվենտուս, Ռեալ Մադրիդ, Բավարիա, Վիլիառեալ:*

----------

Amourchik (24.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ըստ իս քառորդ եզրափակիչ դուրս կգան հետևյալ թիմերը. Արսենալ, Ատլ. Մադրիդ, Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ, Բարսելոնա, Յուվենտուս, Ռեալ Մադրիդ, Բավարիա, Վիլիառեալ:


ինձ թվումա Չելսին ու Ինտերն են անցելու, մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ինձ թվումա Չելսին ու Ինտերն են անցելու, մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ


Փաստորեն իմ ու քո կարծիքները մենակ Ռեալի հարցում չեն համընկնում(ինչպես միշտ :Tongue: )

----------


## REAL_ist

ջարդելուա Լիվերին վաղը Ռեալը :Cool:

----------

Amourchik (24.02.2009), Morpheus_NS (24.02.2009), Հենո (25.02.2009), Ուրվական (24.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ինձ թվումա Չելսին ու Ինտերն են անցելու, մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ


Հնարավոր տարբերակ ա :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> ջարդելուա Լիվերին վաղը Ռեալը


Տեսնենք-տեսնենք . . . Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսին մի թերագնահատեք, սա Ձեզ համար լալիգան չէ  :Bad:  Ռեալը լքում է ասպարեզը կրկին play offը նոր-նոր սկսված .

Իտալական ոչ մի թիմ 1/4 ում  :Sad:  
Այո այո, Գուս Հիդինգը հեշտությամբ կգտնի Յուվեի հակախաղը . . .  :Smile: 
Յոզեֆ Մորինյոն կրկին հիշում ա որ ինքը ժամանակին պետք է ընդուներ ՄՅՈՒի առաջարկը . . .

Խեղճ Լիոն . . .  :Sad:  :Sad:  ափսոս . . . ես Լիոնի կողմից եմ .  .

ստեղ ինչքաան ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդիկ կաան . . .  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

և ինչ է այս ամենը մեզ խոստանում ??? Իհարկե . . . *ԲԱՑ ՄԻ ԹՈՂԵՔ ՄԻԼԻՈՆՆԵՐԻ ԽԱՂԸ !!!*

----------


## Ռեդ

> *ջարդելուա* Լիվերին վաղը Ռեալը


Ոնց էլ չլինի, դեմը Լիվերն ա, հավայի թիմ չի /էն էլ ՉԼ-ում/  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ահա՜, համարյա բռնել եմ, էլի… :Tongue:  :Smile: 
Արսենալ.............2-* 0* .............Ռոմա
Ատլ.Մադրիդ..... 3- 1 .............Պորտու :Sad: 
Ինտեր Մ............*..0- 0* .............Մանչ.Յու.
Լիոն......................*.1*- 2.............Բարսելոնա

----------


## Venus

Արսենալ -Ռոման 1-0 է վերջացել ոչ թե 2- 0 :Tongue: 
Բայց շատ տխուր եմ Ռոման պարտվել է :Sad:  ինտերն  էլ ոչ ոքի է խաղացել :Sad: 
այսօր Յուվենթուսը ինձ չի տխրեցնի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Արսենալ -Ռոման 1-0 է վերջացել ոչ թե 2- 0


1-0 :Wink:

----------


## salatik

Որ ամբողջ պատկերը պարզ լինի, գրում եմ և հաշիվները, և գոլերի հեղինակների անունները և զգուշացում ստացած ֆուտբոլիստների անունները :Smile: 


*Արսենալ....1 - 0....Ռոմա*

14'................................Պ.Մեքսես /դ.ք./	
25'.................................Մ.Բրիջի 	
37'...[1 - 0]..Ռ.վ.Պերսի (11մ.) 		
42'....................................Դ.Դ.Ռոսսի 	
46'...Կ. Տուրե 		
65'...Ս.Նասրի 

*Ատլետիկ Մ. ....2 - 2.... Պորտու*

3'...[1 - 0]...Մ.Ռոդրիգես 		
22'...................................[1 - 1]...Լ.Լոպես 	
24'...Ռ.Գարսիա 		
28'....................................Ս.Սապունարո 	
45'...[2 - 1]...Դ.Ֆորլան 		
60'......................................Լ.Լոպես 	
72'.....................................[2 - 2]...Լ.Լոպես 	
74'...Պ.Ասսունկաո 

* Ինտեր Մ....0 - 0...Մանրեսթեր Յու.*

44'...Ֆ.Տոլդո 		
57'...Կ.Կիվու 		
59'Դ.Մայկոն 		
71'......................................Դ.Ֆլետչեր 	
88'......................................Ուեն Ռունի 	
90'...Ի.Կորդոբա 

*Լիոն...1 - 1...Բարսելոն*

7'...[1 - 0]....Ջունինիո 		
24'...Ջ.Թուլալան 		
32'...Ֆ.Գրոսսո 		
34'............................................Դ.Ալվես 	
61'.............................................Կ.Պույոլ 	
63'.............................................Ս.Բուրգոս 	
67'...................................[1 - 1]...Թ.Անրի 	
87'...Կրիս

----------

Լեո (25.02.2009), Ուրվական (25.02.2009), Սամվել (26.02.2009)

----------


## Venus

Չելսի 1-0 Յուվենթուս  :Sad:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Ժամանակնա արդեն Ռեալին հանել  էս չեմպիոնության ցուցակից :LOL: ,ժողովուրդ քվեարկեք ոչ թե ում էք շատ սիրում այլ ովա ավելի հավանական չեմպիոն դառնալու համար ..զարմանում եմ 12 ձայն Ռեալին տվել են .... :Think:  :LOL: 
Սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ Լիվերպուլի երկրպագուներին գեղեցիկ ոճով ռեալին ծնկի իջացնելու համար..Կարծում եմ Լիվերպուլը արդե կարա մտածի թե ում հետ է մրցելու 1/4 եզրափակիչում,սա ես կանխագուշակում էի ,սա ես սպասում էի ,մի խոսքով ուրախ եմ որ ռեալը պարտվեց արժանիորեն... :Ok:

----------

Լեո (26.02.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Սպորտինգ-*ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ* *0:5*
                        Ռիբերի 42`73` 11մ.
                        Կլոզե 67`
                        Տոնի 84`90`
*ՖԱՆՏԱՍՏԻԿ ՌԻԲԵՐԻ* ԵՎ ԽՈՍՔԵՐՆ ԱՎԵԼՈՐԴ ԵՆ!!!! :Ok:  :Hands Up:  :Ok:  :Hands Up:  :Ok:  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

> *ՖԱՆՏԱՍՏԻԿ ՌԻԲԵՐԻ* ԵՎ ԽՈՍՔԵՐՆ ԱՎԵԼՈՐԴ ԵՆ!!!!


 Իսկ Տոնիին ինչու մոռացար  :Sad: 
Տոննի ուռա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սպորտինգ-*ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ* *0:5*
>                         Ռիբերի 42`73` 11մ.
>                         Կլոզե 67`
>                         Տոնի 84`90`
> *ՖԱՆՏԱՍՏԻԿ ՌԻԲԵՐԻ* ԵՎ ԽՈՍՔԵՐՆ ԱՎԵԼՈՐԴ ԵՆ!!!!


Իրան շատ կսազի Ռեալի մարզաշապիկը :Tongue:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Իսկ Տոնիին ինչու մոռացար 
> Տոննի ուռա


Տոնիին չհիշեցի որովհետեվ Ռիբերիի 2 փայլուն փոխանցումներից հետո Տոնիին չեր կարա չգրավեր դարպասը..

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Իրան շատ կսազի Ռեալի մարզաշապիկը


Ռեալին ուրիշ բան կսազի :LOL:

----------


## Venus

Շատ հետաքրքիր տուռ է լինելու 10/03/2009 ու 11/03/2009 օրերին :Smile: 
Շունչս պահած սպասելու եմ մերոնց ելույթներին-Յուվենթուս :Victory: , Ինտեր  :Victory: , Ռոմա  :Victory:

----------


## John

Ռեալը սատկացնելու է Լիվերին, որտև 0-0ի համար ա խաղալու Լիվերը, իսկ Ռեալը գրոհելու է անընդհատ ու 2-0 հաղթի: Յուվեն էլ  ա կրելու, 2-1 . . .

----------

Amourchik (05.03.2009), Vaho (09.03.2009), Հենո (06.03.2009), Սերխիո (09.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Ես էլ փորձեմ կանխատեսում անել... 

Ռեալ Լիվեր խաղին... 

ԻՄ կարծիքով Ռեալը Խելառի պես գրոհելույա ու հետևը մոռանա.. ու Լիվերը մի հատ կամ 2 հատ խփելույա անցնի.. ծայրահեղ դեպքում 0-0  :Xeloq:

----------

Arman_I (06.03.2009), Լեո (05.03.2009)

----------


## Venus

Վաղը թեժ է լինելու սպասենք :Clapping:

----------


## Սերխիո

սպասվածին հակառակ գոլառատ խաղ  է լինելու ,2-2 կամ 2-3 , վերջին արդյունքը սրտովս ա:

----------

Amourchik (09.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (09.03.2009)

----------


## Taurus

2 հատ ռեալը չի խփի :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալի՝ հաջորդ տուր դուրս գալու շանսը շա՜տ-շատ փոքր ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես կարծում եմ, որ դուրս կգա: Եթե էս տարի էլ ՉԼ-ն լքի էսքան շուտ, դա արդեն չափազանց կլինի: Ռեալը էլ նահանջելու տեղ չունի, իրեն էդպիսի «ճոխություն» թույլ տալ չի կարող: Էնպես որ կաշվից դուրս ա գալու, բայց Լիվերին հաղթելու ա :Wink:  
Հավանական եմ համարում 0-1 և 1-2 հաշիվները: Եթե բանը հասնի 11 մետրանոցներին, ապա կարծում եմ Կաս-ը կջանա ապացուցել, որ իզուր չեն իրեն լավագույնը ճանաչել :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> սպասվածին հակառակ գոլառատ խաղ  է լինելու ,2-2 կամ 2-3 , վերջին արդյունքը սրտովս ա:


Չեմ կարծում. ես հակառակ կանխատեսումներ ունեմ, ըստ իս Լիվերպուլը կրելու ա Ռեալին, նույնիսկ ոչ ոքի չէ, մաքուր հաղթանակ:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալի՝ հաջորդ տուր դուրս գալու շանսը շա՜տ-շատ փոքր ա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ես կարծում եմ, որ դուրս կգա: Եթե էս տարի էլ ՉԼ-ն լքի էսքան շուտ, դա արդեն չափազանց կլինի: Ռեալը էլ նահանջելու տեղ չունի, իրեն էդպիսի «ճոխություն» թույլ տալ չի կարող: Էնպես որ կաշվից դուրս ա գալու, բայց Լիվերին հաղթելու ա 
> Հավանական եմ համարում 0-1 և 1-2 հաշիվները: Եթե բանը հասնի 11 մետրանոցներին, ապա կարծում եմ Կաս-ը կջանա ապացուցել, որ իզուր չեն իրեն լավագույնը ճանաչել


Էսա էս գրառմանդ մի 4 հատ շնորհակալություն կստանաս  :LOL:  Ոչ թե նրա համար որ իրատեսականա կամ բան ուղակի Ռեալի օգտինա դրա համար  :LOL:  :Blush:  :Yea:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ռեալը դուրս չի գա: 
Լիվերպուլ-Ռեալ խաղում Ռեալն անգամ գոլ չի խփելու: Լիվերը կամ կկրի կամ էլ 0-0 կանի, եթե իհարկե եսիմինչ տեղի չունենա/նկատի ունեմ կարմիր քարտ կամ պենալ/…

Ու՞մով Ռեալը գոլ խփի…

----------


## Լեո

> Էսա էս գրառմանդ մի 4 հատ շնորհակալություն կստանաս  Ոչ թե նրա համար որ իրատեսականա կամ բան ուղակի Ռեալի օգտինա դրա համար


Սա՛մ ջան, գիտես, ամենաքիչը ես ու դու ենք ուզում, որ Ռեալն անցնի, բայց ամեն դեպքում Ռեալը շանս ունի, ու ինձ թվում ա պիտի որ էդ շանսը օգտագործի: Այլապես Ռեալի երկրպագուներն էլ ընդհանրապես բան չեն ունենա հպարտանալու :LOL: 

Կապրենք կտեսնենք :Smile:  Լիվե՛ր ջան, քո հետ ենք :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր  23:45 `

*Հ1* Լիվերպուլ-Ռեալ
*Արարատ* Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Ինտեր

 :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում :Sad: 
Մարտի 10-ին

Բայեր Մ.............. 3-0 .............Սպորտինգ
Յուվենտուս........ 1-0 .............Չելսի       /11մ/ ?
Լիվերպուլ...........1-1.............Ռեալ Մ.
Պանատինայկոս.. 0-1 .............Վիլյառեալ

Մարտի 11-ին

Ռոմա..................... 1-1.............Արսենալ
Բարսելոնա..........3-2 .............Լիոն       /մի քիչ կասկածում եմ/
Պորտու.................. 3-1 .............Ատլ. Մադրիդ
Մանչ.Յու............... 0-0 .............Ինտեր Մ          /11 մ/ ?

----------


## Taurus

Ես էլ սենց
Մարտի 10-ին

Բայեր Մ.............. 1-1 .............Սպորտինգ
Յուվենտուս........ 1-0 .............Չելսի       /11մ/ ?
Լիվերպուլ...........0-0.............Ռեալ Մ.
Պանատինայկոս.. 1-1 .............Վիլյառեալ   /11մ/ ?

Մարտի 11-ին

Ռոմա..................... 2-1.............Արսենալ
Բարսելոնա..........2-0 .............Լիոն       /մի քիչ կասկածում եմ/
Պորտու.................. 2-3 .............Ատլ. Մադրիդ
Մանչ.Յու............... 2-1 .............Ինտեր Մ

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Բավարիա
Լիվերպուլ
Պանատինայկոս
Յուվենթուս
ըստ ինձ էս թիմերն են շարունակելու պայքարը.. :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին 15 թեմայից դուրս, անլուրջ գրառումները ջնջվել էլ: Խախտողները ստացել են տուգանային միավորներ: Մնացեք թեմայի քննարկման շրջանակներում: Հաճելի քննարկումներ*

----------

Մարկիզ (10.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ մնաց երեք ժամ,

----------


## John

[QUOTE=Վահիկ;1610115]Էսօր  23:45 `

*Հ1* Լիվերպուլ-Ռեալ
*Արարատ* Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Ինտեր

 :Smile: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
ապեր վաղն ա Մ.Յ.-Ինտերը, էսոր Յուվե-Չելսին ա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ապեր վաղն ա Մ.Յ.-Ինտերը, էսոր Յուվե-Չելսին ա


Հա,փաստորեն խառնել էի,մերսի ուղղման համար :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Մի քիչ էլ ես կանխագուշակումներ անեմ:
> Ըստ իս քառորդ եզրափակիչ դուրս կգան հետևյալ թիմերը. *Արսենալ, Ատլ. Մադրիդ, Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ, Բարսելոնա, Յուվենտուս, Ռեալ, Բավարիա, Վիլիառեալ*


Էս ցուցակը ես գրել եմ 1/8 եզրափակիչ առաջին խաղերից առաջ: 
Հիմա կասկածում եմ *Վիլիառեալի*՝ հաջորդ տուր անցնելուն :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

… ու՞ր է… Ռեալ չկա: :Dntknw:

----------


## Աբելյան

սուդյան իրա գործը անում ա

----------


## Սամվել

> սուդյան իրա գործը անում ա


Ա դե կասկածելին կասկածելի էր,.. բայց դե որ Լիվերը դոմփւոմա էտ անվիճելի փաստա...


Տորրես  :Love:  էս ֆինտը ես հլը երկար կհիշեմ  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Razo

Կաշմառ, Ռեալը կրվումա...

----------


## REAL_ist

ուղղակի ցավալիա, որ սենց խաղերի հերը անիծում են սուդյեքը :Angry2:  :Sad:  Լիվերը 1–ին տայմը Ռեալից շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց, բացարձակ առավելություն ուներ, բայց հաշիվը 0-0 պետքա լիներ…

----------

Vaho (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Ես Ռեալի խաղը չտեսա . . .  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ուրվական

Զզվում եմ Չելսիից, անարդար խաղ, ջարդերով խաղ, անարդար հաղթանակ:

----------

Ռեդ (11.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> ուղղակի ցավալիա, որ սենց խաղերի հերը անիծում են սուդյեքը Լիվերը 1–ին տայմը Ռեալից շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց, բացարձակ առավելություն ուներ, բայց հաշիվը 0-0 պետքա լիներ…


Սուձյան Պեպեին կարմիր չտվեց... բայց կարար ու հասնում էր  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Գիտեմ, որ գրեթե անհանար ա, բայց ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ Ռեալը 3 գնդակ ա խփելու ու հաղթի:

----------

Razo (11.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Առաջին գոլի ժամանակ, ճիշտ է Տորեսը քաշեց շապիկից, բայց Պեպեն ընկավ ոչ թե դրանից այլ՝ ինքը սահանկում կատարեց, որպեսզի գնդակը փախցնի Կույտի մոտից: Էդ քաշելն էլ բավարար չէր, որ վայր ընկնի:

Երկրորդի ժամանակ գնդակը կպավ ոչ թե ուսին, այլ բազկի վերին մեկ-երրորդականին, որն արդեն ձեռքով խաղ է:

Բայց անկախ ամեն ինչից՝ Ռեալն ահավոր թույլ է: Կարծես տարբեր կարգերի երկու թիմ են խաղում…
Ես որ ասում եմ օբյեկտիվորեն թույլ է՝ թույլ է… Դա պարզ երևում է, երբ քչից շատից ուժեղ թիմի հետ են խաղում:

----------

Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Սենց էլ թարս օր լինի, համ Յուվեն թռնի, համ Ռեալը: Մնում ա Մանչեստեր բալետ անենք կամ Բարսա, ուրիշ թիմ չի մնում:

----------


## Լեո

> ուղղակի ցավալիա, որ սենց խաղերի հերը անիծում են սուդյեքը Լիվերը 1–ին տայմը Ռեալից շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց, բացարձակ առավելություն ուներ, բայց հաշիվը 0-0 պետքա լիներ…


Մրցավարը իրոք շա՜տ վատ ա վարում խաղը, 11 մետրանոց 100 տոկոսով չկա: Բայց անկախ մրցավարի գործողություններից՝ Ռեալը էսօր չկա, հավասար ա ուղիղ զրոյի (ինչպես և շատ հաճախ): Լիվերը 1000 անգամ ավելի արժանի ա հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալուն: Էնպես որ եկեք չկենտրոնանանք մրցավարի վրա:

----------


## Razo

> Գիտեմ, որ գրեթե անհանար ա, բայց ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ Ռեալը 3 գնդակ ա խփելու ու հաղթի:


Ես էլ, հուսանք...  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գիտեմ, որ գրեթե անհնար ա, բայց ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ Ռեալը 3 գնդակ ա խփելու ու հաղթի:


Գիտեմ, որ գրեթե անհնար ա, բայց ուզում եմ հավատալ, որ Յուվեն 3 գնդակ ա խփելու ու հաղթի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սուձյան Պեպեին կարմիր չտվեց... բայց կարար ու հասնում էր


Ճիշտ ա Սամ ջան, պետք ա Ռեալի սաղ խաղացողներին կարմիր քարտ տար, որ քո սրտով լիներ: Գոնե էսքան ակնհայտ Լիվերին պաշտապանելուց հետո տենց բաներ մի ասա, ամոթ ա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Առաջին գոլի ժամանակ, ճիշտ է Տորեսը քաշեց շապիկից, բայց Պեպեն ընկավ ոչ թե դրանից այլ՝ ինքը սահանկում կատարեց, որպեսզի գնդակը փախցնի Կույտի մոտից: Էդ քաշելն էլ բավարար չէր, որ վայր ընկնի:


Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես Մարկիզ ջան, էն Կասիլյասի պահածներն էլ գնդակը գիծը արդեն անցել էր, պռոստը սուդյան Ռեալին ա պաշտպանում, չհաշվեց:

----------


## Լեո

> Ճիշտ ա Սամ ջան, պետք ա Ռեալի սաղ խաղացողներին կարմիր քարտ տար, որ քո սրտով լիներ: Գոնե էսքան ակնհայտ Լիվերին պաշտապանելուց հետո տենց բաներ մի ասա, ամոթ ա:





> Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես Մարկիզ ջան, էն Կասիլյասի պահածներն էլ գնդակը գիծը արդեն անցել էր, պռոստը սուդյան Ռեալին ա պաշտպանում, չհաշվեց:


Մո՛րֆ ջան, ցավդ տանեմ, գոնե էսօր Ռեալի անունը մի տուր, հա՞: Էսօր ես դաշտում տեսա մեկ թիմ (Լիվեր :Hands Up:  ) և մի խաշնարածների բազմություն:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ճիշտ ա Սամ ջան, պետք ա Ռեալի սաղ խաղացողներին կարմիր քարտ տար, որ քո սրտով լիներ: Գոնե էսքան ակնհայտ Լիվերին պաշտապանելուց հետո տենց բաներ մի ասա, ամոթ ա:


Ապեր ես որ որ Սուձյան լինեի էտ դրվագում պենալ կդնեի.. որովհետև ինչպես արդեն նշվես մաքուր ուս չէր.. հա մաքուր ձեռ էլ չէր բան չունեմ ասելու բայց դե էն որ մաքուր ուս չէր ու հանարավոր գոլային գրոհ կասեցվեց մենակ հերիք էր որ պենալ դրվեր.. մանավանդ սուձյան իրոք չէր կարա տենար դե եզրայինն էլ էտքանը տեսավ....

Պեպեյին 2րդ դեղին պետքա տար էն դրվագում երբ Բաբելը իրան մեզդունոգ անցավ ու մտնում էր մեն մենակ...  :Wink:  բայց դե չտվեց .. էտ էլ փեշ քյաշ...

Էն առաջի գոլի ժամանակ քաշեց Տորեսը բան չունեմ ասելու.. բայց դե հիմա մարդ էր չտեսավ ինչ անի.. բակավոին էլ ոչմի ձև  չէր կարա երևար... ինքն էէլ հնարավորություն չոււներ 2րդ անգամ դանդաղացրած նայելու,,,

Բայց դե էս էն խաղը չէր էլի որ պետքա ասենք Սուձյան սարքեց... Լիվերը փաստացի խեղդել էր  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սուձյան Պեպեին կարմիր չտվեց... բայց կարար ու հասնում էր


ինչի համար կարմիր? գոնե դեղինը հիշում ես ինչի համար տվեց?


> Առաջին գոլի ժամանակ, ճիշտ է Տորեսը քաշեց շապիկից, բայց Պեպեն ընկավ ոչ թե դրանից այլ՝ ինքը սահանկում կատարեց, որպեսզի գնդակը փախցնի Կույտի մոտից: Էդ քաշելն էլ բավարար չէր, որ վայր ընկնի:
> 
> Երկրորդի ժամանակ գնդակը կպավ ոչ թե ուսին, այլ բազկի վերին մեկ-երրորդականին, որն արդեն ձեռքով խաղ է:


ապեր ետ կոչվումա ՈՒՍ, ուսով խաղ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող ձեռքով խաղ համարվել, էլ չեմ ասում որ ընդհանրապես միտումնավորի հոտ էլ չէր գալիս
ինչ մնումա Պեպեին քցելուն, վազելուց քեզ էլ մեջքից թեթև բրդեն դուել կսղաս
երկու դեպքում էլ ամեն ինչ միանշանակ էր ու կասկածելի բան վաբշե չկար, բացահայտ կոպիտ սխալներ մրցավարի կողմից


> Մրցավարը իրոք շա՜տ վատ ա վարում խաղը, 11 մետրանոց 100 տոկոսով չկա: Բայց անկախ մրցավարի գործողություններից՝ Ռեալը էսօր չկա, հավասար ա ուղիղ զրոյի (ինչպես և շատ հաճախ): Լիվերը 1000 անգամ ավելի արժանի ա հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալուն: Էնպես որ եկեք չկենտրոնանանք մրցավարի վրա:


ախպեր խաղը երկու տայմա տևում ու մեծ հարցա 0-0 եթե ավարտվեր առաջին տայմը ինչ կլիներ երկրորդում, փաստը ենա որ սուդյեն արտաթորեց խաղի մեջ :Bad:

----------

Morpheus_NS (11.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> փաստը ենա որ սուդյեն արտաթորեց խաղի մեջ


Փաստերից մեկն էլ էնա, որ էսօր Ռեալ անունով թիմ խաղադաշտում չկա, Ռեալի միֆը տրաքել ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Միանշանակ ճիշտ ես Մարկիզ ջան, էն Կասիլյասի պահածներն էլ գնդակը գիծը արդեն անցել էր, պռոստը սուդյան Ռեալին ա պաշտպանում, չհաշվեց:


Բայց ով ասաց, որ Ռեալին պաշտպանում է: Սուդյան ոչ մեկի էլ չի պաշտպանում… Եղել այնպես ինչպես եղել է: Շատ ես սիրում ձեր թիմին, հասկանում եմ, բայց մի քիչ ռեալ նայի Ռեալին :LOL: … Քեզ որ լսելու լինենք կասես, Տորեսն էնքան ուժեղ քաշեց եքա Պեպեն ընկավ, կամ էլ գնդակը Հայնցեի դոշին կպավ, բայց պենալ դրեցին:

Հասկանում եմ քեզ, Մորֆ ջան, ծանր է :Sad: , ծանր բան է, երբ սիրելի թիմդ, որն իբր թե ուժեղ թմի համբավ ունի, իրականում պարզվում է, որ միջին կարգի թիմ է ու թոբաթե Համբուրգին կամ Տոտենհեմին կրի… ու դրա հետ պարտադրված ես լինում համաձայնվել/չես կարող էլի անհարկի բանավեճ օդից բերես/, որովհետև սաղ են տեսնում, թե ինչ է ներկայացնում ու արդեն պատճառներ չես կարող բերել…  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 

Չմտածես, լավ կլինի, էս ամառ Մակելելեին հետ կբերեն… :LOL: 

Արդեն երեք-զրո… :Sad:  :Sad: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ի
> ապեր ետ կոչվումա ՈՒՍ, ուսով խաղ ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող ձեռքով խաղ համարվել, էլ չեմ ասում որ ընդհանրապես միտումնավորի հոտ էլ չէր գալիս
> ինչ մնումա Պեպեին քցելուն, վազելուց քեզ էլ մեջքից թեթև բրդեն դուել կսղաս
> երկու դեպքում էլ ամեն ինչ միանշանակ էր ու կասկածելի բան վաբշե չկար, բացահայտ կոպիտ սխալներ մրցավարի կողմից


Ռեալիստ, ուսն ու բազկի վերին երրորդականը մարդու մարմնի տարբեր մասեր են… Բազկի վերին երրորդականը կազմում է մարդու վերին վերջույթի՝ «ձեռքի» մի մասը: Դրսից այն մաշկով է ծածկված, մաշկի տակ դելտայաձև մկանն է: Քո վրա էլ, որ շոշափես՝ կզգաս…

Իսկ Պեպեի վայր ընկնելն էնքան էլ չէր նման քաշելու հետևանքով վայր ընկնելուն…

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էհ, էլ հետաքրքրություն չկա… :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մարկիզ հիմա պարզ ու ակնհայտ բաների շուրջ վիճելը անիմաստ եմ համարում, համոզված եմ որ սուդյան չէր տեսել ետ ուս կանվանես, վերին երորդականին, թե ներքին քառորդականին կպնելը, քանի որ ցանկացած ֆուտբոլից թեթևակի հասկացող մարդ էլ կասի որ տեղ ձեռքով խաղ չկար, աբսուրդա հակառակը պդնելը

ու մի բան էլ, ասելը որ սուդյան խաղը փչացրեց ու ասելը որ սուդյան Ռեալին կրվցրեց տարբեր բաներ են :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ հիմա պարզ ու ակնհայտ բաների շուրջ վիճելը անիմաստ եմ համարում, համոզված եմ որ սուդյան չէր տեսել ետ ուս կանվանես, վերին երորդականին, թե ներքին քառորդականին կպնելը, քանի որ ցանկացած ֆուտբոլից թեթևակի հասկացող մարդ էլ կասի որ տեղ ձեռքով խաղ չկար, աբսուրդա հակառակը պդնելը
> 
> ու մի բան էլ, ասելը որ սուդյան խաղը փչացրեց ու ասելը որ սուդյան Ռեալին կրվցրեց տարբեր բաներ են


Ի՞նչ ասեմ, Ռեալիստ ջան: Երևի քո միացած ֆուտբոլն իմ իմացածից տարբերվում է… :Wink:

----------


## Nareco

Լիվեր  *4 -0* ՌՄ , մդյաա~ ))

----------


## Մարկիզ

Սաղ հեչ, Յուվենտուսի համար եմ ցավում: :Sad:

----------

Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Դե լավ տղեք ջան շատ մի նեղվեք խաղա էլի... 

Սենցելա լինում...  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Խաղից առաջ ես Ռեալին շատ լուրջ գերագնահատել էի: Կարծում էի էս թիմը ինքնասիրություն ունի, բայց պարզվեց ոչ մի բան էլ չունի: Խայտառակ խաղաց, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե խաղում էր, այլ գնդակ էր «տշում»:

Հ.Գ. Ռեա՛լ մենք քեզ չենք մոռանա… Դու միշտ կապրես մեր սրտերում, քանի դեռ ապրում են  Նոյի թվի ՉԼ-ներում եսիմ ինչ հանգամանքներում տարածդ հաղթանակների հիշատակները: Հազար օղորմի քեզ :Sad:

----------

Arman_I (11.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ինչ լավ կլինի, որ 1/4-ում Լիվերպուլ-Բարսա զույգ լինի :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր ես որ որ Սուձյան լինեի էտ դրվագում պենալ կդնեի.. որովհետև ինչպես արդեն նշվես մաքուր ուս չէր.. հա մաքուր ձեռ էլ չէր բան չունեմ ասելու բայց դե էն որ մաքուր ուս չէր ու հանարավոր գոլային գրոհ կասեցվեց մենակ հերիք էր որ պենալ դրվեր.. մանավանդ սուձյան իրոք չէր կարա տենար դե եզրայինն էլ էտքանը տեսավ....
> 
> Պեպեյին 2րդ դեղին պետքա տար էն դրվագում երբ Բաբելը իրան մեզդունոգ անցավ ու մտնում էր մեն մենակ...  բայց դե չտվեց .. էտ էլ փեշ քյաշ...
> 
> Էն առաջի գոլի ժամանակ քաշեց Տորեսը բան չունեմ ասելու.. բայց դե հիմա մարդ էր չտեսավ ինչ անի.. բակավոին էլ ոչմի ձև  չէր կարա երևար... ինքն էէլ հնարավորություն չոււներ 2րդ անգամ դանդաղացրած նայելու,,,
> 
> Բայց դե էս էն խաղը չէր էլի որ պետքա ասենք Սուձյան սարքեց... Լիվերը փաստացի խեղդել էր


Յութուբում ձեռի պահը կդնեն, կբացես մի տաս անգամ կնայես ու կարծիքդ էն ժամանակ կհայտնես:
Եթե գտնում ես, որ երկու չեղած գոլ թիմին նվիրելը սարքել չի, ապա էլ ասելու բան չունեմ:
Չեմ ժխտում, որ Ռեալը ահավոր խաղ խաղաց: Որ շատ խնդիրներ կան, բայց հնարավոր է, որ ամեն ինչ ուրիշ կերպ լիներ: Մեկ անգամ չենք տենց իրավիճակներից դուրս եկել:

----------


## John

> Զզվում եմ Չելսիից, անարդար խաղ, ջարդերով խաղ, անարդար հաղթանակ:


Դրոգբայի չհաշվված գոլն անարդար էր, համամիտ եմ

----------


## Սամվել

> Խաղից առաջ ես Ռեալին շատ լուրջ գերագնահատել էի: Կարծում էի էս թիմը ինքնասիրություն ունի, բայց պարզվեց ոչ մի բան էլ չունի: Խայտառակ խաղաց, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ թե խաղում էր, այլ գնդակ էր «տշում»:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռեա՛լ մենք քեզ չենք մոռանա… Դու միշտ կապրես մեր սրտերում, քանի դեռ ապրում են  Նոյի թվի ՉԼ-ներում եսիմ ինչ հանգամանքներում տարածդ հաղթանակների հիշատակները: Հազար օղորմի քեզ


Դե լավ հա... սենց խաղերում տենց շատա լինում... 

Ուղակի Լիվերը սկզբում ընենց խաղաց որ Ռեալը շոկի մեջ էր...

Մի տարի էլ Ռոման տենց շոկային վիճակում 7-1 մանչին կրվավ... 

Ոբշմ պետք չի թերագնահատել Ռեալին... հլը առաջնություն պետքա հաղթենք  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> Յութուբում ձեռի պահը կդնեն, կբացես մի տաս անգամ կնայես ու կարծիքդ էն ժամանակ կհայտնես:
> Եթե գտնում ես, որ երկու չեղած գոլ թիմին նվիրելը սարքել չի, ապա էլ ասելու բան չունեմ:
> Չեմ ժխտում, որ Ռեալը ահավոր խաղ խաղաց: Որ շատ խնդիրներ կան, բայց հնարավոր է, որ ամեն ինչ ուրիշ կերպ լիներ: Մեկ անգամ չենք տենց իրավիճակներից դուրս եկել:


Արա դե լավ էլի...  :Think:  Լավ ապեր սարքին ու Ռեալին ոբշի 5-*0 կրվցրին... էն գլխով գոլն էլ Մադրիդում Սուձյան էր խփել.. ընդ որում ձեռով  :Ok:

----------

Լեո (11.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Դե լավ հա... սենց խաղերում տենց շատա լինում... 
> 
> Ուղակի Լիվերը սկզբում ընենց խաղաց որ Ռեալը շոկի մեջ էր...
> 
> Մի տարի էլ Ռոման տենց շոկային վիճակում 7-1 մանչին կրվավ... 
> 
> Ոբշմ պետք չի թերագնահատել Ռեալին... հլը առաջնություն պետքա հաղթենք


Սա՛մ ջան, ռալիստները քո սփոփանքի խոսքերը կգնահատեն :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արա դե լավ էլի...  Լավ ապեր սարքին ու Ռեալին ոբշի 5-*0 կրվցրին... էն գլխով գոլն էլ Մադրիդում Սուձյան էր խփել.. ընդ որում ձեռով


Էս խաղը վաբշե խի՞ էին խաղում, թող միանգամից Լիվերը անցներ, որ Մադրիդում գլխով գոլ ա խփել:

----------


## Լեո

Զարմանում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուների վրա: Ռեալի ցանկացած պարտության համար արդարացում են գտնում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մեղքը բարդում են սրա-նրա նրա: Կարծես թե Ռեալը անպարտելի ա ու ցանկացած խաղ պիտի խաղթի:
Եկեք էսօր էլ ընդունեք, որ Լիվերպուլը մարզապատանեկան պարապմունք անցկացրեց Ռեալի հետ:

----------


## John

Անգլիական թիմերը սատկցնում են ինչպես միշտ . . .

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս խաղը վաբշե խի՞ էին խաղում, թող միանգամից Լիվերը անցներ, որ Մադրիդում գլխով գոլ ա խփել:


Ապեր Ռեալը լավ խաղա՞ց Լիվերից  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Զարմանում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուների վրա: Ռեալի ցանկացած պարտության համար արդարացում են գտնում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մեղքը բարդում են սրա-նրա նրա: Կարծես թե Ռեալը անպարտելի ա ու ցանկացած խաղ պիտի խաղթի:
> Եկեք էսօր էլ ընդունեք, որ Լիվերպուլը մարզապատանեկան պարապմունք անցկացրեց Ռեալի հետ:


Սխալվում ես Լեո ջան: Էտ դուք եք, որ Ռեալը հենց հաղթում ա, սկսում եք սուձյաների ու վերին ուժերի աջակցությունը վկայակոչեք, բայց սենց ակնհայտ բաները ձեր աչքին չի երեւում: 
Դուք չէիք Պեպեի պենալի համար տենց աղմուկ բարձրացրել....

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր Ռեալը լավ խաղա՞ց Լիվերից


Չէ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սխալվում ես Լեո ջան: Էտ դուք եք, որ Ռեալը հենց հաղթում ա, սկսում եք սուձյաների ու վերին ուժերի աջակցությունը վկայակոչեք, բայց սենց ակնհայտ բաները ձեր աչքին չի երեւում: 
> Դուք չէիք Պեպեի պենալի համար տենց աղմուկ բարձրացրել....


Դե ապեր Էտ պենալի համար սուձյայա որակազրկվել առաջնությունից... մենք չէինք է սաղ աշխարհն էր   :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ:


Դե վսյո ուրեմն... Ջեռառդի գոլնն էլ հո մաքուր էր.. էտ էլ վերջակետն էր...

----------


## Լեո

> Սխալվում ես Լեո ջան: Էտ դուք եք, որ Ռեալը հենց հաղթում ա, սկսում եք սուձյաների ու վերին ուժերի աջակցությունը վկայակոչեք, բայց սենց ակնհայտ բաները ձեր աչքին չի երեւում: 
> Դուք չէիք Պեպեի պենալի համար տենց աղմուկ բարձրացրել....


Հա լավ, հասկացանք, առաջին խաղակեսում մրցավարը ահավոր էր: Բայց չէ՞ որ Ռեալը ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, էշ էր ք... քշում :LOL: 
Իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում Ռեալը ուղղակի սեփական կամքով պայթեց: Էդտեղ էլ հո մրցավա՞րը չէր մեղավոր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե վսյո ուրեմն... Ջեռառդի գոլնն էլ հո մաքուր էր.. էտ էլ վերջակետն էր...


Ապեր լուրջ խնդալս գալիս ա ասածներիդ վրա:
Էլ գոլերն ինչի համար են, թող լավ ու վատ խաղով որոշեն հաղթողին, կամ թող խոսքի թիմերը պերյոդով խաղան, ասենք խաղը սկսելուց առաջ միանգամից 2-0 ով սկսեին, մեկ ա էտ քո ասելով կապ չունի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա լավ, հասկացանք, առաջին խաղակեսում մրցավարը ահավոր էր: Բայց չէ՞ որ Ռեալը ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, էշ էր ք... քշում
> Իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում Ռեալը ուղղակի սեփական կամքով պայթեց: Էդտեղ էլ հո մրցավա՞րը չէր մեղավոր:


Լեո ջան, բեր մի քիչ աթափ մտածենք: Տարբերություն չկա, թե թիմը 2-0 կրվելուց ա խաղում ու ամբողջ թիմով նետվում գրոհի, թե 0-0, երբ ամեն ինչ կարող է 1 գնդակը որոշել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ապեր լուրջ խնդալս գալիս ա ասածներիդ վրա:
> Էլ գոլերն ինչի համար են, թող լավ ու վատ խաղով որոշեն հաղթողին, կամ թող խոսքի թիմերը պերյոդով խաղան, ասենք խաղը սկսելուց առաջ միանգամից 2-0 ով սկսեին, մեկ ա էտ քո ասելով կապ չունի:


Լավ ապեր սուձյան առած էր խաղն էլ ծախած էր..  պետքա գնալ սուձյային խփել.

----------

Vaho (11.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մո՛րֆ, եթե Սերխիո Ռամոսը ակումբից լիներ ու հիմա մեր քննարկումներին մասնակցեր,  սուս ու փուս մեր ասածների հետ կհամաձայներ: Բայց դու կպած չեղած տեղից ուզում ես «հաղթանակի դափնին» Ռեալին «շնորհել»: Հալալ ա քեզ: Իսկական ռեալիստ ես :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, բեր մի քիչ աթափ մտածենք: Տարբերություն չկա, թե թիմը 2-0 կրվելուց ա խաղում ու ամբողջ թիմով նետվում գրոհի, թե 0-0, երբ ամեն ինչ կարող է 1 գնդակը որոշել:


Դու՞ք չեք ասում Ռեա՜լ, Ռեա՜լ...
Բա որ ձեր Ռեալը էդ կարգի բարձրակարգ թիմ ա, ինչու՞ պիտի 2-0-ից պանիկայի մեջ ընկնի :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դու՞ք չեք ասում Ռեա՜լ, Ռեա՜լ...
> Բա որ ձեր Ռեալը էդ կարգի բարձրակարգ թիմ ա, ինչու՞ պիտի 2-0-ից պանիկայի մեջ ընկնի


Լեո ջան, սա ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդու տված հարց չի:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, սա ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդու տված հարց չի:


Չէ՛, Մորֆ ջան, այ հենց քո էս վերջին գրառումը ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդու գրառում չէ: 
Հիշիր 3 տարի առաջ ինչ կատարվեց նույն ՉԼ-ում, նույն Լիվերի հետ, էն էլ եզրափակիչում: Լիվերպուլը Միլանին առաջին խաղակեսից հետո պարտվում էր 3-0 հաշվով, բայց երկրոդ խաղակեսում խուճապի չմատվեց և չփլուզվեց (ի տարբերություն Ռեալի): Ավելին, կարողացավ հավասարեցնել հաշիվը և ի վերջո նվաճել չեմպիոնի կոչումը:
Այ էստեղ էն ասել ֆուտբոլային կամք, որից զուրկ ա Ռեալը:  Ռեալի մասին կա ձևավորված առասպել, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Ռեալը երբեք էլ արքայական ակումբ չի եղել: ՉԼ-ում իրար հետևից տարած նրա հաղթանակները շատ կասկածելի են եղել: Մանավադ վերջին տարիներին Ռեալը հազար անգամ արդեն ապացուցել ա, որ ինքը աշխարհում ամենահզորներից չէ, հաստատ:

Հ.Գ. Ընդ որում խաղամակարդակներով Ռեալը երբեք Բարսային չի հասել, և կարծում եմ` չի էլ հասնի;

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ՛, Մորֆ ջան, այ հենց քո էս վերջին գրառումը ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդու գրառում չէ: 
> Հիշիր 3 տարի առաջ ինչ կատարվեց նույն ՉԼ-ում, նույն Լիվերի հետ, էն էլ եզրափակիչում: Լիվերպուլը Միլանին առաջին խաղակեսից հետո պարտվում էր 3-0 հաշվով, բայց երկրոդ խաղակեսում խուճապի չմատվեց և չփլուզվեց (ի տարբերություն Ռեալի): Ավելին, կարողացավ հավասարեցնել հաշիվը և ի վերջո նվաճել չեմպիոնի կոչումը:
> Այ էստեղ էն ասել ֆուտբոլային կամք, որից զուրկ ա Ռեալը:  Ռեալի մասին կա ձևավորված առասպել, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Ռեալը երբեք էլ արքայական ակումբ չի եղել: ՉԼ-ում իրար հետևից տարած նրա հաղթանակները շատ կասկածելի են եղել: Մանավադ վերջին տարիներին Ռեալը հազար անգամ արդեն ապացուցել ա, որ ինքը աշխարհում ամենահզորներից չէ, հաստատ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ընդ որում խաղամակարդակներով Ռեալը երբեք Բարսային չի հասել, և կարծում եմ` չի էլ հասնի;


Լու՞րջ, վերջին տարիներին եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռեալն ա եղել Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը, թե էտ էլ ա կասկածելի հանգամանքներում:
Իսկ Լիվերպուլ-Միլան խաղի ժամանակ չկար դմբլդոխ սուձյա ու Լիվերի ֆուտբոլիստ չէին մտածում, որ պետք եղած դեպքում մի քանի հատ անկապ գոլ ու պենալ կնշանակվի մրցակցի օգտին:

----------


## John

Բավարիա-Սպորտինգ 7-1 (5-0)
Յուվենթուս-Չելսի 2-2 (0-1)
Լիվերպուլ-Ռեալ Մ. 4-0 (1-0)
Պանատինայկոս-Վիլյառեալ 1-2 (2-2)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դրոգբայի չհաշվված գոլն անարդար էր, համամիտ եմ


Հա, ես էլ եմ դրան համաձայն:

----------


## Vaho

Մի խոսքով Ռեալը էս տարի էլ հրաժեշտ տվեց ՉԼ_ին, շատ ափսոս :Sad: , բայց դե ինչ անես, Լիվերպուլը շատ կազմակերպված խաղ խաղաց, ու ինձ թվումա, որ ամբողջ 90 րոպեի ընթացքում Լիվերպուլի յուրաքանչուր կատատարած գործողությունը, շատ լավ մշակված ու հաշվարկված էր, տղերքը արեցին այնպես ինչպես որ որոշել էին՝ ասենք պարապունքների ժամանակ, իսկ Ռեալի սխալը էն էր որ մի անգամից հուսահատվում են ու ընկնում են պանիկայի մեջ, առաջին խաղակեսում սուդյաները կարգին բլթցրին :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: , ու հենց էդ էլ ազդեց Ռեալի հոգեկանի վրա, որը որ պետք չեր:
Մի խոսքով կարծում եմ նայելով երեկվա Լիվերպուլի խաղին մյուս մնացած թմերը հմի լցել են տակները: ՈՒ հավանականությունը որ Լիվերպուլնա այս տարվա ՉԼ_ի հաղթոը  
80% է:
Դե հիմա որ Ռեալը դուրս մնաց, ես ցանկանում եմ որ այս տարի ՉԼ_Ի գավաթը իր գլխի վրա պահի Կառլես Պույոլը :Ok:

----------

Arman_I (11.03.2009), Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## Venus

Բարև բոլորին  :Smile: 
Տեսաք ինչպես Լիվերպուլը հաղթեց Ռեալին -4:0 :Tongue: 
Բայց Յուվենթուսն էլ դուրս մնաց :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
տեսնենք եսոր ինչ կլինի

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Էս եզն ընկնումա դանակավորները շատանում են? :Smile: 
Մրցավարը փչացրեց խաղը էտ փաստա:
Հիշացնեմ, որ մինչև 16-րդ րոպեն չնայած առավելությանը Լիվերպուլը ընդամենը 1 100տոկոսանոց պահ ուներ  Տորրեսի վարպետության շնորհիվ:
Մասկերանոյի 25-30մետրից հարվածը մաքսիմում կիսապահ կարա համարվի: 

Իսկ ընդանուր 3:0-ից հետո էլ ցանկացած թիմի համար էլ հեշտ չի ուշքի գալը:
Ով չի հոգնում 2005թվի ֆինալնա օրինակ բերում: Դե հիմա մոմենտ էր կպավ:
Դրա հաջորդ տարին էլ նույն Լիվերպուլը 1/8-ում դրսում պարտվեց Բենֆիկային 36-րդ րոպեին էլ իրա դաշտում գոլ կերավ, բայց ֆանատները անընդմեջ երգում էին "ՅՈւ նեվե.. ", բայց դե մեկա Բենֆիկան 89-րդ րոպեին 2-րդ գոլը խփեց ու Լիվերպուլին թողեց բորդյուրներին:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (11.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (11.03.2009), Սերխիո (11.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ. Ընդ որում խաղամակարդակներով Ռեալը երբեք Բարսային չի հասել, և կարծում եմ` չի էլ հասնի;


Որոշել էի էլ չգրել, բայց էս միտքը դարակազմիկ էր... սա որ գիտաֆանտաստիկ գրականությունից էր?

Իսկ Ռեալի պարտությամբ հրճվողներին միայն մի բան կասեմ... մի հատ դուք ձեր թիմերին նայեք, հետո մեծ-մեծ խոսեք: Համ էլ Լա լիգան դեռ չի ավարտվել... ու դեռ շուտ է խոսել Լիվերպուլի՝ ՉԼ-ում չեմպիոն դառնալու մասին

----------


## Ուրվական

> ու դեռ շուտ է խոսել Լիվերպուլի՝ ՉԼ-ում չեմպիոն դառնալու մասին


Աստղ ջան, Լիվերպուլը տեղով կրակ էլ դառնա, ՄՅու-ին չի կարա կրի, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը:

----------

Amourchik (12.03.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

20.12.2008, 00:41    #2440  
Arman_I 
Պատ. FC Real Madrid!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ռեալիստներ չմտածեք թե չարախնդում եմ,բայց աչքիս էս տարի էլ ձև չունեք...
Ամենաանհարմար մրցակիցն էր ձեր համար...Վսյո ժե Միյատովիչը իզուր էտքան չէր թախանձում Պանատինայկոսին տեսնել որպես մրցակից...Ի դեպ 5-րդ մրցաշրջանը կլինի անընդմեջ եթե չհաղթահարեք,որ թողնում եք ասպարեզը հենց առաջին փլեյ օֆֆ փուլից... 
__________________

Փորձս ինձ ճիշտ էր հուշել... :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավա գոնե Վիլյառեալը ապահովեց իսպանական թիմի ներկայությունը քառորդ եզրափակչում,թե չէ արդեն անգլիական ֆուտբոլը խեղդումա սաղ Եվրոպային:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Իմ կարծիքով էտ գալիսա ավելի շատ նրանից, որ անգլիական թիմերը տասնամյակներով մարզիչ չեն փոխում:
4գրանդներից 3-ի մարզիչները ինչ ինձ հիշում եմ իրանց տեղում նստած են:

Ու նաև տերերի ու երգրպագուների ավելի քիչ պահանջկոտ լինելուց:
Լիվերպուլը 2005-ից էսկողմ ոչ մի լուրջ մրցանակ չի շահել, բայց Բենիտեսի խաթրին կպնող չկա:
Արսենալի ու Վենգերի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:

Ռեալում կամ Բարսելոնայում տենց աշխատեին ինչի նոր էին հանել մայրուղի:  :Smile:  
Կապելլոն չեմպիոն էլ դարձավ մեկա հանեցին, պատճառաբանելով, որ Ռեալը տենց պրագմատիկ պիտի չխաղա:
Իսկ էտ աշխատումա հենց իրանց դեմ:
Ամեն մարզիչ գալիսա իրա հերթին ֆուտբոլիստներա առնում, մինչև թիմը իրա գաղափարներով ձևավորումա դես-դեն լարում են:

----------

Morpheus_NS (11.03.2009), Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ... կարծում եմ նայելով երեկվա Լիվերպուլի խաղին մյուս մնացած թմերը հմի լցել են տակները: ՈՒ հավանականությունը որ Լիվերպուլնա այս տարվա ՉԼ_ի հաղթոը  
> 80% է:


Լավ էլի, ՉԼ-ում սաղ Ռեալներ չեն, որ Լիվերը ում վրայով ուզի անցնի:



> Դե հիմա որ Ռեալը դուրս մնաց, ես ցանկանում եմ որ այս տարի ՉԼ_Ի գավաթը իր գլխի վրա պահի Կառլես Պույոլը


Կեցցե՛ս :Hands Up:

----------


## Venus

Այսօրն էլ անցնի ու ես կասեմ ով է դառնալու չեմպիոն :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Էս եզն ընկնումա դանակավորները շատանում են*?
> *Մրցավարը փչացրեց խաղը էտ փաստա*:
> *Հիշացնեմ, որ մինչև 16-րդ րոպեն չնայած առավելությանը Լիվերպուլը ընդամենը 1 100տոկոսանոց պահ ուներ  Տորրեսի վարպետության շնորհիվ:
> Մասկերանոյի 25-30մետրից հարվածը մաքսիմում կիսապահ կարա համարվի*: 
> 
> Իսկ ընդանուր 3:0-ից հետո էլ ցանկացած թիմի համար էլ հեշտ չի ուշքի գալը:
> Ով չի հոգնում 2005թվի ֆինալնա օրինակ բերում: *Դե հիմա մոմենտ էր կպավ*:
> Դրա հաջորդ տարին էլ նույն Լիվերպուլը 1/8-ում դրսում պարտվեց Բենֆիկային 36-րդ րոպեին էլ իրա դաշտում գոլ կերավ, բայց ֆանատները անընդմեջ երգում էին "ՅՈւ նեվե.. ", բայց դե մեկա Բենֆիկան 89-րդ րոպեին 2-րդ գոլը խփեց ու Լիվերպուլին թողեց բորդյուրներին:


Ֆուտբոլասեր ջան, որ մի անտեղյակ մարդ գրառումդ կարդա, կմտածի, որ Ռեալը երեկ լավ էր խաղում, ուղղակի խեղճերի բախտը չբերեց… Սուդյան մի կողմից, Լիվերի բախտն էլ էնքան լավ բերեց, որ չեղած տեղից 4-0 հաղթեց… 

Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ռեալը երկու խաղի արդյունքում ոչ մի գնդակ չխփեց, հետն էլ խայտառակ խաղ էր խաղում, խայտառակ հաշիվ էլ գրանցվեց:




> Էս եզն ընկնումա դանակավորները շատանում են


Համաձայն չեմ: Տվյալ դեպքում ոչ թե առողջ եզը, այլ՝ տարիքն առած, կիսասատկած եզը, որ վաղուց գետնից չի կարողանում բարձրանա:

----------

Venus (11.03.2009), Լեո (11.03.2009), Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

K8kin ուզում եմ մեջբերել իմ այս գրառումը.



> *Զարմանում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուների վրա: Ռեալի ցանկացած պարտության համար արդարացում են գտնում, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մեղքը բարդում են սրա-նրա նրա: Կարծես թե Ռեալը անպարտելի ա ու ցանկացած խաղ պիտի հաղթի:*
> Եկեք էսօր էլ ընդունեք, որ Լիվերպուլը մարզապատանեկան պարապմունք անցկացրեց Ռեալի հետ:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալիստներ չմտածեք թե չարախնդում եմ,բայց աչքիս էս տարի էլ ձև չունեք...


այսինքն էս տարի *ԷԼ* ձև չունենք? վերջին երկու տարին Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը Ռեալնա, ընդ որում անցած տարի *18* աչոկ առաջ անցնելով Բարսայից :Wink: 



> Ֆուտբոլասեր ջան, որ մի անտեղյակ մարդ գրառումդ կարդա, կմտածի, որ Ռեալը երեկ լավ էր խաղում, ուղղակի խեղճերի բախտը չբերեց… Սուդյան մի կողմից, Լիվերի բախտն էլ էնքան լավ բերեց, որ չեղած տեղից 4-0 հաղթեց… 
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ռեալը երկու խաղի արդյունքում ոչ մի գնդակ չխփեց, հետն էլ խայտառակ խաղ էր խաղում, խայտառակ հաշիվ էլ գրանցվեց:


Մարկիզ ջան ինչի ես պարտադիր ծայրահեղ տեսակետ ներկայացնում?
Ռեալը էլի խայտառակ խաղ խաղաց, թիմ չկար դաշտում, բայց եթե երկու չեղած գոլերը չլինեին և Լիվերի ակտիվ սկիզբը ապարդյուն անցներ հնարավորա լռիվ ուրիշ խաղ գնար :Wink:  ընդհանուր 1-0 հաշվի դեպքումա քո կարծիքով ավելի հեշտ տրամադրվել թե երբ արդեն 3-0 հաշիվա, խաղն էլ մրցակցի հարկի տակ?

ընդհանուր խաղի համար էլ ինչ ասեմ, դեպք էր պատահեց, չնայած Ռեալը են թիմը չի որ սենց դեպքեր պատահեն, իրավունք չունեին սենց ձևով կրվեին…

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ֆուտբոլասեր ջան, որ մի անտեղյակ մարդ գրառումդ կարդա, կմտածի, որ Ռեալը երեկ լավ էր խաղում, ուղղակի խեղճերի բախտը չբերեց… Սուդյան մի կողմից, Լիվերի բախտն էլ էնքան լավ բերեց, որ չեղած տեղից 4-0 հաղթեց… 
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ռեալը երկու խաղի արդյունքում ոչ մի գնդակ չխփեց, հետն էլ խայտառակ խաղ էր խաղում, խայտառակ հաշիվ էլ գրանցվեց:
> 
> 
> 
> Համաձայն չեմ: Տվյալ դեպքում ոչ թե առողջ եզը, այլ՝ տարիքն առած, կիսասատկած եզը, որ վաղուց գետնից չի կարողանում բարձրանա:


Դե իմ համար մեկ են 2ն էլ, ուղղակի մրցավարը ինտիրգը սպանեց էդքան բան:
Կարար արդյոք Լիվերպուլը իրանով սպաներ, թե չէ էտ մասին պատնությունը լռումա: :Smile: 

Իսկ, որ ասում ես հոգնած եզ բան: Դե հիմա Լիվերպուլն էլ մինչև 2005-ը 20տարի չէր երևացել ուրեմն ինչ?
Ամեն թիմ էլ ունենումա վերելք ու վայրեջք:

----------

REAL_ist (11.03.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

ետ 2 գոլը շա~տ բան որոշեցին , դրա հետ չհամաձայնվելը անհնար ա, իսկ դուրս մնալը չափանիշ չի ,Մանչն էլ միլանին կրվավ 3-0 ,բայց մյուս տարի հո խզարեց:
մի բան պակասում ա թիմին , մեկել լալիգայի վրա շատ կենտրոնանալը :Ռեալն ու բարսան շատ են դրան նշանակություն տալիս` իտարբերություն անգլիական թիմերի , եթե լիվերը ետ թիմն ա, վաղուց պետա ա առաջին տեղը ապահոված լիներ :

----------

Սամվել (11.03.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դե իմ համար մեկ են 2ն էլ, ուղղակի մրցավարը ինտիրգը սպանեց էդքան բան:
> Կարար արդյոք Լիվերպուլը իրանով սպաներ, թե չէ էտ մասին պատնությունը լռումա:


լրիվ համամիտ եմ , քանի որ առաջին խաղում 0-1 հաղթանակից ու երկրորդ խաղի 2 օդից գոլերի միջոցով բոլթոն էլ 4-0 կկրեր :

----------


## Taurus

Հա լավ այ ռեալցիներ, էլի կլինեն չեմպիոնների լիգաներ, թեթև տարեք:
Այ էսօր տենանք Արսենալը ինչ կանի :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մասկերանոյի 25-30մետրից հարվածը մաքսիմում կիսապահ կարա համարվի:


Ֆուտբոլասեր ջան.. չգիտեմ ոնց ես էտ պահը նայել։ բայց դե երբ որ մատների ծայրով գնդակը շեղում են ու ինքը մի հատ էլ դարպասի ուղահայաց ձողինա կպնում նոր դուս գալիս... էտ կոչվումա 99 տոկոսանոց պահ... 

Հետո բաց էտ էլ ինչքան հիշում եմ մի 2-3 անգամ Կասը հավեսով մտավ խաղի մեջ... 

Հա գոլերը էտքան մաքուր չէին ու լիքը խոսալու տեղ թողեցին... 

Բայց դե փաստա էնա որ Ռեալը սկի պահ չէր կարում խելքը գլխին ստեղծեր...

Հետո մենակ մի կոմն եք Հիշում .. էլ եմ ասում Պեպեին պարտավոր էր 2րդ Դեղինը տար 1ի տայմի վերջում... բայց դե չտվեց.. քանի որ մրցավարը ինքն էլ էր զգում իրա մեղքը...

Ընենց չէր որ մրցավարը Լիվերին էր պաշտպանում.. ուղակի պահերը չափից դուրս վիճելի էին... Մրցավարն էլ եթե նկատեցիք թողում էր պայքարել դրա համար էլ առաջի գոլը հաշվեց....  



> լրիվ համամիտ եմ , քանի որ առաջին խաղում 0-1 հաղթանակից ու երկրորդ խաղի 2 օդից գոլերի միջոցով բոլթոն էլ 4-0 կկրեր :


Գոլերը էտքան էլ Օդից չէին.. Լիվերը դրանցից գոնե մեկին լրիվ արժանի էր... 

Իսկ Ընդհանուր էլի ապացուցվեց որ Ռեալի միակ Բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստը էսօրվա դրությամբ Կասսիլիասնա... ու ոչ թե թիմի կեսնա ոնց որ սովորաբար այլ 70-80%ը ... 

Հալալա էտ տղուն..  :Ok:

----------

Kita (12.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ափսոս, որ սենց ստացվավ, խաղի հետաքրքրությունը ընկավ, բայց որ Բարսնա կրում էդ լավա

----------


## Լեո

Խաղի մասին բան չեմ ուզում ասել, խոսքերն ավելորդ են: Բարսան գեղագիտական հաճույք ա պատճառում իր անկրկնելի խաղով :Hands Up: 

Միայն մի բան ա չփացնում էս աննման խաղը՝ Կարեն Գիլոյանի ավելորդ ու անիմաստ պերճախոսությունը :Bad:  «Երեք տեղից խոցվել է սիրտը, և հիմա արյունաքամ է լինում» :Bad:  Գիլոյանի էս ավելորդաբանությունից միշտ զզվել եմ :Bad:

----------

Vaho (12.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ափսոս, որ սենց ստացվավ, խաղի հետաքրքրությունը ընկավ, բայց որ Բարսնա կրում էդ լավա


Ուրիշ սցենար բացառվում էր :Tongue:  
Դու դեռ սպասիր նոր անակնկալների :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Ուրիշ սցենար բացառվում էր 
> Դու դեռ սպասիր նոր անակնկալների


Ես ուրախ կլինեմ միյայն, Էսօր մենակ Բարսան է ի վիճակի կանգնեցնել Անգլիական թմերին

----------


## Լեո

*Բարսա 5 - 2 Լիոն*  :Hands Up: 
Դիտարժան խաղ :Hands Up:  
Բարսան ևս մեկ քայլ մոտեցավ չեմպիոնների գավաթին :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Բարսա 5 - 2 Լիոն* 
> Դիտարժան խաղ 
> Բարսան ևս մեկ քայլ մոտեցավ չեմպիոնների գավաթին


Պենտային  :Blush:

----------


## John

Ու՞ր են իտալական թիմերը... ՉԿԱՆ: ԱՆԳԼԻԱ-ԻՏԱԼԻԱ 3-0
1/4 եզրափակից են դուրս եկել հետևյալ թիմերը'
Բավարիա
Վիլյառեալ
Լիվերպուլ
Չելսի
Բարսելոնա
Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդ
Արսենալ
Պորտո
թիմերը զույգերի կբաժանվեն մարտի 20ին

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ մեր ակումբի «ֆուտբոլագետ» մասսայի մեծամասնությունը քվեարկել էլ Ռեալի օգտին :LOL:  
Նոր հարցում բացելու ժամանակն ա :Smile: 

Շատ կուզեմ, որ 1/4-ում Բարսայի զույգ լինի կա՛մ Լիվերպուլը, կա՛մ Արսենալը: Հետաքրքիր կլինի նաև Բարսա - Մանչ դիմակայությունը: Էս տարի ռևանշի ենք հասնելու :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իսկ մեր ակումբի «ֆուտբոլագետ» մասսայի մեծամասնությունը քվեարկել էլ Ռեալի օգտին


Մեկը ես քվեարկել եմ Յուվեի օգտին, ու որևէ մեկը եթե փորձի ասել, որ ֆուտբոլից բան չեմ հասկանում, հաստատ սուտ ասած կլինի: Ու, ընդհանրապես, մենք չենք որոշողը, թե ով ինչագետ ա կամ ինչա-անգետ: Նույնը կարող եմ ասել Ռեալի օգտին քվեարկած ֆուտբոլասերների մասին:
Անձնական պիտակավորումներներից խուսափի՛ր:

----------

Ambrosine (12.03.2009), Սերխիո (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Ավարտվեց 1/8 եզրափակիչը, ասպարեզում մնացին 8 թիմեր: Թեմայի հարցումը զրոյացվում է և խմբագրվում: Քվեարկողներին խնդրում եմ նորից քվեարկել: Այսուհետև ամեն փուլից հետո հարցումը կխմբագրվի՝ այն "կենդանի" պահելու համար:*

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Մեկը ես քվեարկել եմ Յուվեի օգտին, ու որևէ մեկը եթե փորձի ասել, որ ֆուտբոլից բան չեմ հասկանում, հաստատ սուտ ասած կլինի: Ու, ընդհանրապես, մենք չենք որոշողը, թե ով ինչագետ ա կամ ինչա-անգետ: Նույնը կարող եմ ասել Ռեալի օգտին քվեարկած ֆուտբոլասերների մասին:
> Անձնական պիտակավորումներներից խուսափի՛ր:


Աբեր գոնե նամուս ունեցեք ընդունեք որ կրվել ա Ռեալը ու թռելը ա ՉԼ-ից, ընդունեք որ Էսօրվա Ռեալը էդքան չկա որ ՉԼ-ում խաղա  :Smile:

----------

Երվանդ (12.03.2009), Լեո (12.03.2009), Մարկիզ (12.03.2009), Սամվել (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իտալիան Յուվեին անասունավարի Սերիա Բ ուղարկելուց հետո լրիվ տրաքել ա, ու իմ կարծիքով մոտակա տարիներին չի վերականգնվի:

----------

Լեո (12.03.2009), Ուրվական (12.03.2009), Սամվել (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Աբեր գոնե նամուս ունեցեք ընդունեք որ կրվել ա Ռեալը ու թռելը ա ՉԼ-ից, ընդունեք որ Էսօրվա Ռեալը էդքան չկա որ ՉԼ-ում խաղա


Դու իմ գրածի մեջ աննամուս բա՞ն ես տեսնում, կամ ես չե՞մ ընդունում որ Ռեալը թռել ա:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա նրան, թե էսօրվա Ռեալը էդքան կա որ ՉԼ-ում խաղա, թե չէ, էդ շատ սխալ ես մտածում, որ չկա էդքան Ռեալը: Ուղղակի պատճառներ կային, որ դուրս մնաց Ռեալը, էդքան բան:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> *Մոդերատորական: Ավարտվեց 1/8 եզրափակիչը, ասպարեզում մնացին 8 թիմեր: Թեմայի հարցումը զրոյացվում է և խմբագրվում: Քվեարկողներին խնդրում եմ նորից քվեարկել: Այսուհետև ամեն փուլից հետո հարցումը կխմբագրվի՝ այն "կենդանի" պահելու համար:*


Չենք կարողանում քվեարկել, քանի որ հարցմանը արդեն մասնակցել ենք:

----------


## Venus

Ժողովուրդ տխուր եմ  :Sad:  Իտալական բոլոր թիմերը դուրս մնացին :Cray: 
Հիմա ինչ է լինելու կարծում եմ Բավարիային կուզենամ որ դառնա չեմպիոն մնացած թիմերից :Sad:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Իտալիան Յուվեին անասունավարի Սերիա Բ ուղարկելուց հետո լրիվ տրաքել ա, ու իմ կարծիքով մոտակա տարիներին չի վերականգնվի:


Իրանք իրանց ֆուտբոլի վրա խաչ են քաշել, թող գնան իրանց ինտերով ու ծախու մրցավարներով չեմպիոն դառնան Սերիա Ա-ում, տենում ենք, ՉԼ-ում ինչ են կարում անեն:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չենք կարողանում քվեարկել, քանի որ հարցմանը արդեն մասնակցել ենք:


Ո՞նց թե, զրոյացած ա հարցումը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ընդունեք որ Էսօրվա Ռեալը էդքան չկա որ ՉԼ-ում խաղա


բա ով կա էդքան? եթե խաղում է, ուրեմն հաստատ էդքան էլ ու դեռ մի բան էլ ավել կա

----------


## Լեո

> Անձնական պիտակավորումներներից խուսափի՛ր:


Պիտակավորում չեմ անում: Ուղղակի կոչ եմ անում մինչև քվերակել օբյեկտիվ դատել, գնահատել տվյալ թիմի տվյալ տարում ունեցած հնարավորություններն ու ներուժը և նոր միայն քվերակել: Պետք չէ մտածել՝ վայ, իմ սիրած թիմն ա, ուրեմն ինքն էլ պիտի հաղթի:

----------


## Լեո

> Չենք կարողանում քվեարկել, քանի որ հարցմանը արդեն մասնակցել ենք:


Ես էլ չեմ կարողանում քվեարկել :Sad:

----------


## Venus

> Իրանք իրանց ֆուտբոլի վրա խաչ են քաշել, թող գնան իրանց ինտերով ու ծախու մրցավարներով չեմպիոն դառնան Սերիա Ա-ում, տենում ենք, ՉԼ-ում ինչ են կարում անեն:


Համաձայն չեմ քո հետ: :Sad: Էտպես մի խոսիր Իտալական թիմերի մասին, իրանք միշտ էլ առաջատար թիմեր են եղել ու դեռ այս տարվա անհաջոխությունը ոչինիչ չի ասում:
Իտալիաաաաաա ու Իտալական ֆուտբոլ
Մենք առաջինն ենք առնվազն 4 տարի  :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Համաձայն չեմ քո հետ:Էտպես մի խոսիր Իտալական թիմերի մասին, իրանք միշտ էլ առաջատար թիմեր են եղել ու դեռ այս տարվա անհաջոխությունը ոչինիչ չի ասում:
> Իտալիաաաաաա ու Իտալական ֆուտբոլ
> Մենք առաջինն ենք առնվազն 4 տարի


Իտալական ֆուտբոլ միշտ էլ չեմ սիրել, ախր շատ *ոչ* դիտարժանա է:
Իտալիայում կար մի թիմ, Միլան անունով, բայց Շևչենկոյի Միլանը, ոչ էսօրվա ծանրաշարժ ծերակույտը:

----------

Ambrosine (12.03.2009), Vaho (12.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քվեարկողներ: 2. Դուք այս հարցմանը արդեն մասնակցել եք


իմ մոտ այս հաղորդագորությունն է ցույց տալիս: Կարծես թե ես Բավարիայի օգտին եմ <<քվեարկել>> :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> իմ մոտ այս հաղորդագորությունն է ցույց տալիս: Կարծես թե ես Բավարիայի օգտին եմ <<քվեարկել>>


Ես էլ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> իմ մոտ այս հաղորդագորությունն է ցույց տալիս: Կարծես թե ես Բավարիայի օգտին եմ <<քվեարկել>>


Կարծես թե ես էլ Բարսայի օգտին եմ քվեարկել :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Համաձայն չեմ… Ճիշտ է, իտալական թիմերը դարձան իրենց իսկ շեֆերի իրականացրած անգրագետ քաղաքականության զոհերը, բայց իտալական առաջնությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ, չհաշված վերջին մի քանի տարին, ամենաուժեղ առաջնությունն է եղել… Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստները միշտ խաղացել են Իտալիայում: 
Օրինակ՝ ասեմ, որ իտալական գրեթե բոլոր թիմերը միշտ խաղացել են տակտիկապես գրագետ ֆուտբոլ՝ առաջնայինը համարելով թիմային խաղն ու տվյալ խաղի արդյունքը, ոչ, թե առանջին ֆուտբոլիստների վառ արտահայտված անհատական տեխնիկան: Իսպանիայում միշտ ֆուտբոլը եղել է առավել գեղեցիկ, բայց չհաշված երկու-երեք թիմ, միշտ էլ իսպանացիները խաղացել են դանդաղ ֆուտբոլ: Այսօր էլ է այդպես… իսպանացիները դանդաղ են:

իսկ վերջին տարիների Անգլիան, դրսի շատ գրագետ մարզիչների ու ակումբների ղեկավարների գրագետ քաղաքականության արդյունքում, լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է… Վերջին տարիների Անգլիան վերջին տարիների Իտալիայի հակապատկերն է:
Իտալիայի Ա սերիան ներկայացնող թիմերը դեռ ոտքի կկանգնեն ու թեժ կլինի, համոզված եմ:

Ի դեպ, մարդիկ կան, որ գերադասում են հենց այդպիսի ֆուտբոլը, որի գլխավոր նպատակը խաղադաշտում, չնայած հզորագույն, տեխնիկապես շատ ուժեղ խաղացողների առկայությանը, մի փոքր զգույշ, տակտիկապես խիստ գրագետ ֆուտբոլն է: Դա էլ ի՛ր գեղեցկությունն ունի:

----------

Bayern Munchen (12.03.2009), Venus (12.03.2009), Ուրվական (12.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> բա ով կա էդքան? եթե խաղում է, ուրեմն հաստատ էդքան էլ ու 
> դեռ մի բան էլ ավել կա


Դե տենց Բատեն էլ կար... էն Սպորտինգը դաժը Ռեալի չափ կար մինչև 1/8 հասավ  :Blush: 



> Համաձայն չեմ… Ճիշտ է, իտալական թիմերը դարձան իրենց իսկ շեֆերի իրականացրած անգրագետ քաղաքականության զոհերը, բայց իտալական առաջնությունը ընդհանուր առմամբ, չհաշված վերջին մի քանի տարին, ամենաուժեղ առաջնությունն է եղել… Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստները միշտ խաղացել են Իտալիայում: 
> Օրինակ՝ ասեմ, որ իտալական գրեթե բոլոր թիմերը միշտ խաղացել են տակտիկապես գրագետ ֆուտբոլ՝ առաջնայինը համարելով թիմային խաղն ու տվյալ խաղի արդյունքը, ոչ, թե առանջին ֆուտբոլիստների վառ արտահայտված անհատական տեխնիկան: Իսպանիայում միշտ ֆուտբոլը եղել է առավել գեղեցիկ, բայց չհաշված երկու-երեք թիմ, միշտ էլ իսպանացիները խաղացել են դանդաղ ֆուտբոլ: Այսօր էլ է այդպես… իսպանացիները դանդաղ են:
> 
> իսկ վերջին տարիների Անգլիան, դրսի շատ գրագետ մարզիչների ու ակումբների ղեկավարների գրագետ քաղաքականության արդյունքում, լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է… Վերջին տարիների Անգլիան վերջին տարիների Իտալիայի հակապատկերն է:
> Իտալիայի Ա սերիան ներկայացնող թիմերը դեռ ոտքի կկանգնեն ու թեժ կլինի, համոզված եմ:
> 
> Ի դեպ, մարդիկ կան, որ գերադասում են հենց այդպիսի ֆուտբոլը, որի գլխավոր նպատակը խաղադաշտում, չնայած հզորագույն, տեխնիկապես շատ ուժեղ խաղացողների առկայությանը, մի փոքր զգույշ, տակտիկապես խիստ գրագետ ֆուտբոլն է: Դա էլ ի՛ր գեղեցկությունն ունի:


Իսկ ես կասեի որ Իսպանական Ֆուտբոլնա ավելի արագ եղել Իտալականից... 

Իտալայում ֆուտբոլը կապիտա... էն որ գաղափարով չեն կարում մախին են տալիս...

Բայց դե էտ հաստատ գեղեցիկ չի ու տղավարի չի... 

Եթե մեկը լավա խաղում ու դու բան չես կարում անես ավելի լավա քո վրա աշխատես որ թե էտ տղու ոտերը ջարդես...   :Xeloq:

----------

Լեո (12.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ ես կասեի որ Իսպանական Ֆուտբոլնա ավելի արագ եղել Իտալականից...


Նույնիսկ իտալական ֆուտբոլի այսօրվա վիճակում չի այդպես: Ես նկատի ունեմ բոլոր թիմերը միասին վերցրած: Հա, դե Բարսան շատ արագ ա խաղում:



> Իտալայում ֆուտբոլը կապիտա... էն որ գաղափարով չեն կարում մախին են տալիս...


Չէ, Սամ ջան, համաձայն չեմ: Կոշտ ու ռացիոնալ ֆուտբոլն էլ իր գեղեցկությունն ունի: 




> Եթե մեկը լավա խաղում ու դու բան չես կարում անես ավելի լավա քո վրա աշխատես որ թե էտ տղու ոտերը ջարդես..


Ոտ ջարդել ամեն տեղ էլ կա… Իսպանիայում էլ, Իտալիայում էլ, առավել շատ հենց նույն Անգլիայում հիմա:

----------

Venus (12.03.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

> այսինքն էս տարի *ԷԼ* ձև չունենք? վերջին երկու տարին Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնը Ռեալնա, ընդ որում անցած տարի *18* աչոկ առաջ անցնելով Բարսայից


*Ռեալիստներ չմտածեք թե չարախնդում եմ,բայց աչքիս էս տարի էլ ձև չունեք...
Ամենաանհարմար մրցակիցն էր ձեր համար...Վսյո ժե Միյատովիչը իզուր էտքան չէր թախանձում Պանատինայկոսին տեսնել որպես մրցակից...Ի դեպ 5-րդ մրցաշրջանը կլինի անընդմեջ եթե չհաղթահարեք,որ թողնում եք ասպարեզը հենց առաջին փլեյ օֆֆ փուլից...* 

Վանիկ ջան իմ այս գրառումը վերաբերվում էր Չեմպիոնների Լիգային...

----------


## Լեո

> ...իսպանացիները խաղացել են դանդաղ ֆուտբոլ: Այսօր էլ է այդպես… իսպանացիները դանդաղ են:


Համաձայն չեմ և՛ հավաքականի, և՛ ակումբների պարագաներում :Nea:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ, Սամ ջան, համաձայն չեմ: Կոշտ ու ռացիոնալ ֆուտբոլն էլ իր գեղեցկությունն ունի:


 Կոշտ ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը ո՞րն ա :Think:  Իրար ոտք ու քիթ ջարդե՞լը :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է, տեխնիկական խնդիրների լուծումից հետո կվերաբացվի:*

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման վերաբացված է՝ նոր՝ բաց հարցումով: Ժամանակավոր անհարմարության համար հայցում ենք ձեր ներողամտությունը: Բարի ժամանց:*

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կոշտ ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը ո՞րն ա* Իրար ոտք ու քիթ ջարդե՞լը*


 :Think: 
Էս քո ասածը ամենայն հավանականությամբ ֆուլ-կոնտակտ-կարատեի ձյումայաչու, հաշիմարա քթաոտոտա ձևն ա: :LOL:  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (12.03.2009)

----------


## Bayern Munchen

շատ դժվարա կանխագուշակել ով կդառնա չեմպիոն,կարծում եմ վիճակահանությունից հետո ավելի հստակ կարելիա կողմնորոշվել :Think: 
այն ու ամենայնիվ քվեարկել եմ Բավարիաի օգտին :Smile:  :Think:  չնայած հանուն արդարության պետքա նշել Մանչեսթեր Յունայտեդի Բարսելոնայի ու Լիվերպուլի գերհզոր ու ուժեղ լինելու փաստը :Think:  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս քո ասածը ամենայն հավանականությամբ ֆուլ-կոնտակտ-կարատեի ձյումայաչու, հաշիմարա քթաոտոտա ձևն ա:


Իմ ասածը վերավերում էր նրան, որ ֆուտբոլիստ չի կարողանում  մրցակցից խլել գնդակը ու միտումնավոր սկսում ա հունձ անել ու ջարդել մրցակցի ոտքերը: Կամ դասավորում ա ու ընենց «ծիխարի» արմունկով հարվածում ա մրցակցի դեմքին:

Համաձայն եմ, առանձին դեպքերում շատ գեղեցիկ ա ստացնում :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իմ ասածը վերավերում էր նրան, որ ֆուտբոլիստ չի կարողանում  մրցակցից խլել գնդակը ու միտումնավոր սկսում ա հունձ անել ու ջարդեն մրցակցի ոտքերը: Կամ դասավորում ա ու ընենց «ծիխարի» արմունկով հարվածում ա մրցակցի դեմքին:
> 
> Համաձայն եմ, առանձին դեպքերում շատ գեղեցիկ ա ստացնում


Կոշտ ֆուտբոլ ամենևին չի նշանակում պարտադիր շատ խախտումներով ֆուտբոլ: Ընդհակառակը՝ կոշտ ֆուտբոլն ավելի «տղամարդկային» է, քան թեթև ֆուտբոլը: Համեմատենք, օրինակ հարավամերիկյան ակումբերը ներկայիս եվրոպական ակումբների հետ: Եվրոպական ակումբները կոշտ են խաղում: Հենց նույն Բարսելոնան այս տարի ցուցադրում է գեղեցիկ, հարձակողական, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ կոշտ ֆուտբոլ՝ իր ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ հարձակվողների, կիսապաշտպանների ու պաշտպանների շնորհիվ: Իհարկե, շատ ավելի կոշտ, բայց պակաս գեղեցիկ է խաղում, օրինակ Չելսին, որի կազմում արագաուժային լավ որակավորում ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստներն ավելի շատ են:
Կոշտ ու միաժամանակ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում Ֆրանսիայի վերջին տաս տարիների հզոր հավաքականը, Արսենալը, ներկայիս Լիվերպուլը, Յուվենթուսը՝ նախքան բ սերիա տեղափոխվելը: Սրանց բոլորի խաղն էլ գեղեցիկ էր ու տակտիկապես գրագետ:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է անցյալ տարվա Իսպանիայի հավաքականին, ապա պետք է փաստենք, որ այն բավականին արագ թիմ էր, բայց տակտիկապես խաղում էր շատ գրագետ՝ խաղալով ռացիոնալ ֆուտբոլ հիմնականում հակագրոհներով լավ արդյունքի համար: Հիշենք, որ իսպանացիների խաղը այնքան էլ գեղեցիկ չէր: Թափանցող փոխանցում Չավիի կամ Ինիեստայի կողմից, լավ հարձակվողներից մեկը պոկվում էր առաջ ու գոլ խփում:
Այ, իսպանացիների այս հավաքականը հաստատ զիջում էր վերջին աշխարհի առաջնության շատ թիմերի՝ Ֆրանսիային, Իտալիային, Բրազիլիային, Արգենտինային: 

Կոշտ ֆուտբոլը կոպիտ, սադրիչ ֆուտբոլը չէ…



> միտումնավոր սկսում ա հունձ անել ու ջարդեն մրցակցի ոտքերը:





> Կամ դասավորում ա ու ընենց «ծիխարի» արմունկով հարվածում ա մրցակցի դեմքին:


Սրանք ցանկացած թիմերի խաղում էլ կարող են լինել՝ Փյունիկից մինչև Բավարիա…

----------


## Amourchik

Ես էլ էի Աստղի նման որոշել չգրեի, բայց պետք ա ասեմ, որ այս պահի դրությամբ Մանչեստր Յունայթեդից կազմակերպված, վստահ ու ուժեղ թիմ չկա:
Լիվերպուլը դեռ սարսափում ա, որ հանկարծ Մանչեստրը չընկնի իրանց հետ, նույնն էլ բոլորը հիմա երևի նստած աղոթում են, որ Մանչեստրը չընկնի իրանց հետ, կուզենայի Լիվերպուլին տեսնել Մանչեստրի հետ , իսկ Բարսելոնին Չելսիի, ու համապատասխանաբար, հաղթանակ տանեին Մանչեստրն ու Չելսին, ըստ իս այս տարվա չեմպիոնն էլ ա Անգլիական լինելու:
Մի խոսքով հաջողություն քեզ քո բռնած գործում Մանչեստր:

----------

Morpheus_NS (12.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մարկիզ, առաջին մարդն ես , ումից լսում եմ, որ Բարսան կոշտ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում :Shok: 

Մեկ էլ կարո՞ղ ես ասել՝ Բարսայի հարաձակվողներից ո՞վ ա ուժային: Էտո՛ո՞ն, Մեսսի՞ն Անրի՞ն, թե Բոյա՞նը :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ, առագին մարդն էլ , ումից լսում եմ, որ Բարսան կոշտ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում
> 
> Մեկ էլ կարո՞ղ ես ասել՝ Բարսայի հարաձակվողներից ո՞վ ա ուժային: Էտո՛ո՞ն, Մեսսի՞ն Անրի՞ն, թե Բոյա՞նը


Էտո՛ոն ու Անրին ուժեղ չեն՞… Չեմ ասում Լուկա Տոնի կա Դրոգբա են, բայց ինչու՞… ուժեղ չեն ձիգ չեն՞… Շատ հաճախ հենց Էտո՛ոն իր ֆիզիկական ուժի շնորհիվ է պայքարում հաղթող դուրս գալիս… Նույնը կարելի է ասել Անրիի մասին…
Լավ, էսքանիս հետո քեզ պարզ չեղավ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ՝ ասելով «կոշտ» ֆուտբոլ… :Shok: 
Բա, ըստ քեզ ո՞րն է կոշտ ֆուտբոլը, եթե իհարկե քիչ առաջ նշածդ քիթ ջարդելն ու այլ տականքությունները «կոշտ» ֆուտբոլ չհամարենք:

----------


## Լեո

> Էտո՛ոն ու Անրին ուժեղ չեն՞… Չեմ ասում Լուկա Տոնի կա Դրոգբա են, բայց ինչու՞… ուժեղ չեն ձիգ չեն՞… Շատ հաճախ հենց Էտո՛ոն իր ֆիզիկական ուժի շնորհիվ է պայքարում հաղթող դուրս գալիս… Նույնը կարելի է ասել Անրիի մասին…
> Լավ, էսքանիս հետո քեզ պարզ չեղավ, թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ՝ ասելով «կոշտ» ֆուտբոլ…
> Բա, ըստ քեզ ո՞րն է կոշտ ֆուտբոլը, եթե իհարկե քիչ առաջ նշածդ քիթ ջարդելն ու այլ տականքությունները «կոշտ» ֆուտբոլ չհամարենք:


Մարկիզ ջան, նման մակարդակի ֆուտբոլում ֆիզիկապես թույլ ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն կարող լինել: Ով էլ օր ու գիշեր մարզվի, ֆիզիկապես ամրանում ա: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ բոլորն էլ ուժային ֆուտբոլիստներ են: Բարսայի բոլոր հարձակվողներն էլ հզոր են, բայց ոչ թե իրենց ֆիզիկական ուժի (իհարկե դա էլ իր նշանակությունն ունի), այլ փայլուն տեխնիկայի ու ճկունության շնորհիվ: 

Ուժային ֆուտբոլիստներ ես համարում եմ Ադրիանոյին, Անելկային, Դրոգբային, Գատուզոյին և այլն, բայց հաստատ ոչ Էտո՛ոյին, կամ առավել ևս Անրիին :Wink: 

Կոշտ ֆուտբոլ ըստ իս նշանակում է պայքար գնդակի համար ոչ ֆուտբոլային մեթոդներով:

----------


## John

> Կոշտ ֆուտբոլ ըստ իս նշանակում է պայքար գնդակի համար ոչ ֆուտբոլային մեթոդներով:


իսկ իմ կարծիքով, կոշտ ֆուտբոլն էն ա, երբ կանոնների սահմաններում ա ամեն ինչ, ֆիզիկական տվյալների ու ֆիզիկական ուժի միջոցով, իսկ քո ասածը կոպիտ ֆուտբոլն ա: Դրոգբան խոսկի կարա ուսով ԿԱՆՈՆՆԵՐԻ ՍԱՀՄԱՆՈւՄ պաշտպանի հետ օդային պայքարում հաղթի, այ էդ կոշտ պայքարն ա

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես էլ էի Աստղի նման որոշել չգրեի, բայց պետք ա ասեմ, որ այս պահի դրությամբ Մանչեստր Յունայթեդից կազմակերպված, վստահ ու ուժեղ թիմ չկա:
> Լիվերպուլը դեռ սարսափում ա, որ հանկարծ Մանչեստրը չընկնի իրանց հետ, նույնն էլ բոլորը հիմա երևի նստած աղոթում են, որ Մանչեստրը չընկնի իրանց հետ, կուզենայի Լիվերպուլին տեսնել Մանչեստրի հետ , իսկ Բարսելոնին Չելսիի, ու համապատասխանաբար, հաղթանակ տանեին Մանչեստրն ու Չելսին, ըստ իս այս տարվա չեմպիոնն էլ ա Անգլիական լինելու:
> Մի խոսքով հաջողություն քեզ քո բռնած գործում Մանչեստր:


Խիստ կասկածում եմ որ Մանչը դառնա.. 2 տարի իրար վրա շա՜՜՜տ անհավանականա... համ էլ իրանց էտքան ուժեղ չեմ համարում.. իմ կարծիքով Լիվերը ավելի դժվար մրցակիցա...  :Xeloq:  


Տղեք ջան մի վիճեք մի օր եկեք մեր խաղերին ցույց կտամ կոշտ ֆուտբոլը որնա  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (12.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ քվեարկել եմ "Բարսելոնա":
Մենակ էդ թիմը գիտեմ, են էլ Սամոյի դեսկթոփի վրա եմ տեսել: Հալա ասեք քանի՞ ընկեր ու թշնամի ձեռք բերեցի էդ իմ քալյով:

----------


## Լեո

> Ժողովուրդ քվեարկել եմ "Բարսելոնա":
> Մենակ էդ թիմը գիտեմ, են էլ Սամոյի դեսկթոփի վրա եմ տեսել: Հալա ասեք քանի՞ ընկեր ու թշնամի ձեռք բերեցի էդ իմ քալյով:


Ես ըսենց կասեմ. «Ցավդ էլ տանեմ» :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

> Ժողովուրդ քվեարկել եմ "Բարսելոնա":
> Հալա ասեք քանի՞ ընկեր ու թշնամի ձեռք բերեցի էդ իմ քալյով:


Ավելի շատ ընկեր, քան թշնամի  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ քվեարկել եմ "Բարսելոնա":
> Մենակ էդ թիմը գիտեմ, են էլ Սամոյի դեսկթոփի վրա եմ տեսել: Հալա ասեք քանի՞ ընկեր ու թշնամի ձեռք բերեցի էդ իմ քալյով:


բարսելոնի պատճառով թշնամի ձեռք չբերեցիր, բայց ահավոր մեծ մինուս ձեռք բերեցիր :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> բարսելոնի պատճառով թշնամի ձեռք չբերեցիր, բայց ահավոր մեծ մինուս ձեռք բերեցիր


Լավ, ի՞նչ ես խորացել :LOL:  Մարդը «Բարսա» ա քվեարկել, որովհետև «Ռեալ» տարբերակը պատասխանների մեջ չի գտել (որովհետև էդ տարբերակը հօդս ա ցնդել)  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Լավ, ի՞նչ ես խորացել Մարդը «Բարսա» ա քվեարկել, որովհետև «Ռեալ» տարբերակը պատասխանների մեջ չի գտել (որովհետև էդ տարբերակը հօդս ա ցնդել)


Ռեալ տարբերակը ո՞րն ա: Ասում եմ մենակ Բարսելոնան գիտեմ  :Blush: 
Մեկ էլ Արարատ73

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ, ի՞նչ ես խորացել Մարդը «Բարսա» ա քվեարկել, որովհետև «Ռեալ» տարբերակը պատասխանների մեջ չի գտել (որովհետև էդ տարբերակը հօդս ա ցնդել)


ես իր ասածից հասկացա, որ առաջվա հարցման ժամանակ է քվեարկել Բարսելոնի օգտին  :Beee:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալ տարբերակը ո՞րն ա: Ասում եմ մենակ Բարսելոնան գիտեմ 
> Մեկ էլ Արարատ73


ասում եմ էլի, մենակ Բարսելոն իմանալը ու այդ իմանալով քվեարկելը այդ <<թիմի>> օգտին, ահավոր մեծ մինուս է :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալ տարբերակը ո՞րն ա:


Հեսա փորձեմ բացատրել, Էլմո ջան :Smile: 
Ուրեմն փուչիկը ո՞նց ա փչած ժանամակ. մե՜ծ, սիրու՜ն, գունավո՜ր.... Բայց հենց մի հատ ստից ասեղի ա «ռաստ» գալիս... բուուու՜մ... էլ փուչիկը չկա :LOL:  
Այ մոտավորապես էդ ա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հեսա փորձեմ բացատրել, Էլմո ջան
> Ուրեմն փուչիկը ո՞նց ա փչած ժանամակ. մե՜ծ, սիրու՜ն, գունավո՜ր.... Բայց հենց մի հատ ստից ասեղի ա «ռաստ» գալիս... բուուու՜մ... էլ փուչիկը չկա 
> Այ մոտավորապես էդ ա


Ռեալը բնորոշելիս, թեկուզ սխալ ու աչառու, բարի եղիր նաև քո բարսելոնը բնորոշել... Եթե Ռեալը քո ասելով փուչիկ է, բարսելոնը պոլիէթիլենային գունավոր ցելոֆան է՝ միանգամյա օգտագործման

----------


## Elmo

> ասում եմ էլի, մենակ Բարսելոն իմանալը ու այդ իմանալով քվեարկելը այդ <<թիմի>> օգտին, ահավոր մեծ մինուս է


Դե դու պատկերացրա էդ ի՞նչ ուժեղ թիմ պիտի լինի, որ նույնիսկ ես իմանամ իրա մասին:  :LOL: 
Եթե ճանաչում եմ, ուրեմն հզոր ա:

----------

Լեո (13.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե դու պատկերացրա էդ ի՞նչ ուժեղ թիմ պիտի լինի, որ նույնիսկ ես իմանամ իրա մասին: 
> Եթե ճանաչում եմ, ուրեմն հզոր ա:


որ լինեիր 6 տարեկան երեխա, էլի կհասկանայի...

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալը բնորոշելիս, թեկուզ սխալ ու աչառու, բարի եղիր նաև քո բարսելոնը բնորոշել... Եթե Ռեալը քո ասելով փուչիկ է, բարսելոնը պոլիէթիլենային գունավոր ցելոֆան է՝ միանգամյա օգտագործման


Չէ՛, Ռեալը «հզոր» ա, միանգամյա օգտագործման չի, Լիվերպուլը երկու անգամ օգտագործեց, նոր շպրտեց:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ՛, Ռեալը «հզոր» ա, միանգամյա օգտագործման չի, Լիվերպուլը երկու անգամ օգտագործեց, նոր շպրտեց:


Նախ՝ առանց չակերտների  է Ռեալը հզոր, իսկ երկրորդ՝ ոչ մի թիմ չի կարող Ռեալին օգտագործել ու դեռ մի բան էլ՝ շպրտել: Ռեալն ինքն էր մեղավոր իր պարտության մեջ, ոչ թե հակառակորդն էր չգիտեմ ով

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալն ինքն էր մեղավոր իր պարտության մեջ, ոչ թե հակառակորդն էր չգիտեմ ով


Հաստատ տենց չի  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալն ինքն էր մեղավոր իր պարտության մեջ, *ոչ թե հակառակորդն էր չգիտեմ ով*


Հա դե, հակառակորդը Փյունի՞կն էր, չէ՞ :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հաստատ տենց չի


Հաստատ տենց ա

----------


## Սամվել

> Հաստատ տենց ա


Ֆուտբոլում տենց բաներ չեն լինում Աստղիկ ջան... ոչ ոք ինքը մեղավոր չի լինում միշտ էլ ստիպում են իրան պարտվել  :Wink: 

Եթե Լիվերը թողեր Ռեալը լավ էլ կխաղար.. ոչ թե 5 հատ կուտեր

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա դե, հակառակորդը Փյունի՞կն էր, չէ՞


Փյունիկն էլ չափանիշ եք սարքել? Փյունիկից ուժեղ թիմ չկա :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆուտբոլում տենց բաներ չեն լինում Աստղիկ ջան... ոչ ոք ինքը մեղավոր չի լինում միշտ էլ ստիպում են իրան պարտվել 
> 
> Եթե Լիվերը թողեր Ռեալը լավ էլ կխաղար.. ոչ թե 5 հատ կուտեր


Ռեալն ա թողել, որ Լիվերպուլը խաղացել ա :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Փյունիկն էլ չափանիշ եք սարքել? Փյունիկից ուժեղ թիմ չկա


Կա, Ռեալն ա:

----------

Լեո (13.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալն ա թողել, որ Լիվերպուլը խաղացել ա


Աստղ ջան Ռեալը ուզում էր պարտվե՞լ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> Փյունիկն էլ չափանիշ եք սարքել? Փյունիկից ուժեղ թիմ չկա





> Կա, Ռեալն ա:


Աաաա՜, լավն էր :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կա, Ռեալն ա:


Ստացվեց, որ Ռեալը Լիվերպուլից ուժեղա. մերսի :Jpit: 
մի քանի գրառում առաջ կարդացեք, միգուցե հասկանաք :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան Ռեալը ուզում էր պարտվե՞լ


չգիտեմ՝ ինչ էր ուզում, երևի ինքն էլ չգիտեր, որովհետև իր մակարդակի խաղի համեմատ ընդհանրապես կարելի է ասել՝ չէր խաղում

----------


## Elmo

> Ստացվեց, որ Ռեալը Լիվերպուլից ուժեղա. մերսի
> մի քանի գրառում առաջ կարդացեք, միգուցե հասկանաք


Ուժեղ ա Աստղ ջան, թե չէ դրան էլ չէի ճանաչի: Էդ 2-ը գիտեմ: Բարսելոնա ու Ռեալ:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> չգիտեմ՝ ինչ էր ուզում, երևի ինքն էլ չգիտեր, որովհետև իր մակարդակի խաղի համեմատ ընդհանրապես կարելի է ասել՝ չէր խաղում


Աստղ ջան ցանկացած խաղում թիմը ձգտումա հաղթի.. ՉԼում թիմերը 120 տոկոսով են խաղում... ուղակի հարցը էնա որ իրա մրցակիցը հզոր Լիվերն էր ոչ թե ինչոր չխմված Բետիիսանման թիմ...  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (13.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> չգիտեմ՝ ինչ էր ուզում, երևի ինքն էլ չգիտեր, որովհետև իր մակարդակի խաղի համեմատ ընդհանրապես կարելի է ասել՝ չէր խաղում


Ո՞վ ասեց է, որ չէր խաղում: Լավ էլ խաղում էր: Եթե Լիվերի փոխարեն Գանձասարը լիներ, 17-0 կհաղթեր: Ուղղակի բախտը չբերեց, Լիվերին «ռաստվեց», Լիվերն էլ բնականաբար «տռաս» հանեց: 
Էսքան բան: Ի՞նչ կա էստեղ էդքան բարդ:

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե Լիվերը թողեր Ռեալը լավ էլ կխաղար.. ոչ թե 5 հատ կուտեր


Ռեալ-ին բան չասես: Իրանք լավ թիմ են, պարզապես ես անգամ դարպասապահը պաս էր պահել, հետո սովից չէր դիմացել մի 5 հատ գոլ էր կերել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան *ցանկացած խաղում թիմը ձգտումա հաղթի*.. ՉԼում թիմերը 120 տոկոսով են խաղում... ուղակի հարցը էնա որ իրա մրցակիցը հզոր Լիվերն էր ոչ թե ինչոր չխմված Բետիիսանման թիմ...


համաձայն եմ, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ չհասկացա իրենց նպատակը այդ խաղում



> Ո՞վ ասեց է, որ չէր խաղում: Լավ էլ խաղում էր: Եթե Լիվերի փոխարեն Գանձասարը լիներ, 17-0 կհաղթեր: Ուղղակի բախտը չբերեց, Լիվերին էր «ռաստվեց», Լիվերն էլ բնականաբար «տռաս» հանեց: 
> Էսքան բան: Ի՞նչ կա էստեղ էդքան բարդ:


չհասկացողը դու ես :Beee:  Լիվերպուլի <<հզորությունը>> դեռ կտեսնենք



> Ուժեղ ա Աստղ ջան, թե չէ դրան էլ չէի ճանաչի: Էդ 2-ը գիտեմ: Բարսելոնա ու Ռեալ:


 :LOL: 
հեսա որ մի քիչ էլ խորանանք, կպարզվի՝ Միլանին էլ գիտես, Յուվենթուսին էլ, Մանչեսթրին էլ, դաժե... Վալյադոլիդին

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալ-ին բան չասես: Իրանք լավ թիմ են, պարզապես ես անգամ դարպասապահը պաս էր պահել, հետո սովից չէր դիմացել մի 5 հատ գոլ էր կերել:


Կակ ռազ դարպասապահն էր, որ նվիրումով խաղում էր :Angry2:

----------


## Elmo

> հեսա որ մի քիչ էլ խորանանք, կպարզվի՝ Միլանին էլ գիտես, Յուվենթուսին էլ, Մանչեսթրին էլ, դաժե... Վալյադոլիդին


 :Shok:  Մենդելեեվի տաբլիցան է՞ր

----------


## Սամվել

Չէ լավ աչքիս անիմաստա... ասում եմ էլի Աղջիկը ու՜՜՜ր ֆուտբոլը ու՜՜՜ր  :Jpit:   :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ լավ աչքիս անիմաստա... ասում եմ էլի Աղջիկը ու՜՜՜ր ֆուտբոլը ու՜՜՜ր


Ասելիք չունենալու վառ ապացույց :Jpit: 
վերջ, էլ չեմ գրելու

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ լավ աչքիս անիմաստա... ասում եմ էլի Աղջիկը ու՜՜՜ր ֆուտբոլը ու՜՜՜ր


Սաաա՛մ :Shok:  Կարծես իմ միտքը կարդացիր, հենց էդ էի ուզում ասել :Smile: 
Համ էլ դրան գումարած՝ աղջկա խոսքը «ասնավանի» չի :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ասելիք չունենալու վառ ապացույց
> վերջ, էլ չեմ գրելու


Դե Ինչ ասեմ Խոսքերը ավելորդ են հաշիվը խոսումա ամեն ինչի փոխարեն 5-0  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե Ինչ ասեմ Խոսքերը ավելորդ են հաշիվը խոսումա ամեն ինչի փոխարեն 5-0


Սամ ջան, ըտենց չեն ասում, սենց են ասում՝ *5-0* :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Աստղ ջան ցանկացած խաղում թիմը ձգտումա հաղթի.. ՉԼում թիմերը 120 տոկոսով են խաղում... ուղակի հարցը էնա որ իրա մրցակիցը հզոր Լիվերն էր ոչ թե ինչոր չխմված Բետիիսանման թիմ...


Էտ չխմված Բետիսը չէ՞ր, որ Բարսից միավոր տարավ :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (14.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Էտ չխմված Բետիսը չէ՞ր, որ Բարսից միավոր տարավ


Ասա վերջը լավ լինի  :Wink:  /աչքիս մոռացել եք ովա ձեզ գավաթից դուս թողել  :Blush: /

----------


## Ուրվական

Չեմպիոնների Լիգա՞ն ենք քննարկում :Think: :

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժող, ո՞վ գիտի վիճակահանությունը երբ ա…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող, ո՞վ գիտի վիճակահանությունը երբ ա…


20 ին կարծեմ  :Smile:

----------

Մարկիզ (16.03.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Հա հաստատ 20-ին ա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վիճակահանությունն ավարտվեց

1.Վիլյառեալ-Արսենալ
2.Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Պորտու
3.Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի
4.Բարսելոնա-Բավարիա

Կիսաեզրափակիչում կհանդիպեն 1-2 և 3-4 զույգերի հաղթողները :Smile: 

Իդեալական պայմաններ Մանչեսթերի համար,հուսանք Արսենալը կկանգնեցնի իրանց :Sad:

----------

Gayl (21.03.2009), ministr (20.03.2009), Monk (20.03.2009), Մարկիզ (20.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (20.03.2009), Ուրվական (20.03.2009), Սամվել (20.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Դզեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեց… :Hands Up:  … Համեմատաբար տհաճ թիմերը դուրս են թռնում…
Ուզում եեեեեեեեեեեեեմ՜…
Արսենալ, Մանչեսթեր, Լիվերպուլ, ԲԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱրսաաաաաաաաաաա…

Վերջում էլ ուզում եեեեեեմ

ՄՅ- Բարսաաաաաաաա՜… Աաաաաաաաախ… ինչ ֆինալ կլինի՜… :Love:  :Love:  :Smile:

----------


## Arman_I

Սա կոչվումա "ինչպես Մանչին հասցնել եզրափակիչ".... :Angry2: Արդեն սկսում եմ հավատալ որ էտ շարիկների մի մասը վիճակահանությունից առաջ տաքացնում են և այլն...ծանրա լինելու,բայց հետաքրքիր...տեսնենք...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արսենալ-Բարսելոնա եզրափակիչ եմ ուզում :Love:

----------


## salatik

Ու ֆինալը Հռոմի Օլիմպիկո մարզադաշտումա լինելու,  պատկերացում եք եթե Ռոման կարողանար եզրափակիչ դուրս գար, ինչ կկատարվեր Հռոմում :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Վիճակահանությունն ավարտվեց
> 
> 1.Վիլյառեալ-Արսենալ
> 2.Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Պորտու
> 3.Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի
> 4.Բարսելոնա-Բավարիա
> 
> Կիսաեզրափակիչում կհանդիպեն 1-2 և 3-4 զույգերի հաղթողները
> 
> Իդեալական պայմաններ Մանչեսթերի համար,հուսանք Արսենալը կկանգնեցնի իրանց


Լավ չեղավ :Sad:  Ես ուզում էի էս տուրում անգլիացնիներից մեկին մենք դուրս թողեինք: Էդպես ավելի վաստակած կլիներ չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը: Թե չէ ի՞նչ Բավարիա: Բավարիան էսօր թույլ թիմ ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ չեղավ Ես ուզում էի էս տուրում անգլիացնիներից մեկին մենք դուրս թողեինք: Էդպես ավելի վաստակած կլիներ չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը: Թե չէ ի՞նչ Բավարիա: Բավարիան էսօր թույլ թիմ ա:


Շատ էլ լավ եղավ... թող տղեքը մի քիչ հանգիստ թիմերի ռաստվելով գնան... վերջիվերջո 3 ճակատով ենք պայքարում... 

Կիսաեզրափակիչը շատ հետաքրքիրա սպասվում... 

Չեելսին էլ Լիվերի համար երևի ամենաանհարմար մրցակիցն էր...  :Think:  

Բայց դե Վտանգավոր են 2ն էլ բալքիմ իրար մի լա՜՜՜՜վ մոռթեն հետո Բարսան հաղթողին հանգիստ անցնի... 

Մանչը չգիտես ինչի ինձ թվումա ֆինալ չի հասնելու...  :Blush:

----------


## ministr

Արսենալ-ի խաղից բացի մնացածները 80-90%-անող խաղեր են  :Smile:  Կարելիա հարմար ստավկեք անել  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Արսենալ-ի խաղից բացի մնացածները 80-90%-անող խաղեր են  Կարելիա հարմար ստավկեք անել


Դե ինձ թվումա իրանք էլ են էտ մտածում  :Tongue:  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բավարիան էսօր թույլ թիմ ա:


չէի ասի թե թուլա, պռոստը առիթ չի եղել իսկական ուժը տենալու, Գերմանիայի առաջնությունն էլ չափանիշ չի, Բարսայի հետ խաղում կերևա իսկական ուժը, ինձ թվումա շատ հետաքրքիր պայքարա գնալու
ինչ մնումա մնացած խաղերին, կարծքում եմ Չելսին Լիվերին կանցնի, Վիլյառեալն էլ դժվար մրացակից կլինի Արսենալի համար, իսկ Մանչը պտի որ պռոբլեմ չունենա, դժվար երկրորդ անգամ Պորտուն կարանա դուս թողի Ֆերգյուսոնի թմին

----------


## ministr

Չելսին ներկա վիճակով դժվար թե Լիվերպուլին դուրս թողնի: Չնայած Հիդդինկը բախտիկ մեռնումա... մեկ էլ ու տեսար

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իմ կանխատեսումներով կիսաեզրափակիչը սենց տեսք կունենա` 

Արսենալ-Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ
Բարսելոնա-Լիվերպուլ

Իսկ եզրափակիչը,եթե օբյեկտիվորեն նայենք պետքա լինի Բարսելոնա-Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ,բայց շատ կուզենայի,որ Բարսելոնա-Արսենալ լիներ :Smile: 

Դե չեմպիոնի հարցը պարզա երևի :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (21.03.2009)

----------


## Razo

Հա բա, պարզա որ Մանչեստրնա...  :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (21.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (20.03.2009)

----------


## salatik

Համեմատության համար  կարելիա նաև բոլոր 8 թիմերի հիմնական կազմերը գրել 
սկսում եմ ես Բավարիյից, որից չգիտես ինչի թույլ են բլորը համարում

*Բավարիա*

Դարպասապահներ 
*1 Միխայել Ռեյսիգ*  
22 Հանս - Յորգ Բուտտ 
35 Թոմաս Կրաֆտ 

Պաշտպան

*2 Վիլլի Սանյոլ*  
*3 Լուսիո*  
5 Դանիլ վա Բույտեն  
*6  Մարտին Դեմիկելիս *  
*21 Ֆիլիպպ Լամ* 
*23 Մասսիմո Օդդո*  
29 Բյորն Կոպպլին  
30 Կրիստիան Լելլ  
33 Բրենո  

Կիսապաշտպան

*7 Ֆրենկ Ռիբերի*  
8 Համիտ Ալտինտոպ  
*15 Զե Ռոբերտո* 
16 Անդրես Օտտլ  
*17 Մարկ վան Բոմել*  
20 Խոսե Էռնեստո Սոսա  
*24 Տիմ Բոռովսկի* 
25 Թոմաս Մյուլլեր  
26 Մեհմեդ Էկիչի 
28 Հոլգեր Բադշտուբեր  
*31 Բասիան Շվայնշտանգեր*  
36 Շտեֆան Ֆյուրսեր  

Հարձակվող

*9 Լուկա Տոնի* 
*11 Լուկաս Պոդոլսկի* 
13 Լեդոն Դոնովան  
*18 Միրոսլավ Քլոզե* 
27 Դենիզ Իյլմզ  

Օրինակ որ օղակնա թույլ Բավարիյում?

----------

Amourchik (21.03.2009), Morpheus_NS (20.03.2009), Wolfs (21.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Օրինակ որ օղակնա թույլ Բավարիյում?


Թույլը չի հարցը... հարցը էնա որ Լիվերն ու Մանչնել էին ահագին վտանգավոր մրցակից... ու Չելսին էլ... 

Բայց դե Բավարիան Չարյաց փոքրագույննա դուս գալիս...  :Jpit: 

Մորֆ հիմա ով Բարսի դեմ մի բան գրի շնորհակալությու՞ն ես տալու  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Օրինակ որ օղակնա թույլ Բավարիյում?


որ տենց նայես, 6 թիմերում թույլ օղակ չկա :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

Միշտ զզվել եմ գերմանական ակումբներից ու ֆուտբոլից: Հեսա Էդոն կռիվ անի հետս: Բավարիայի նման թիմն իրավունք չունի էստեղից ավել գնալ: Հակառակ դեպքում ռոմանտիկ ֆուտբոլն իր տեղը զիջում է կոշտ ու կոպիտ գերմանականին, այլ կերպ ասած՝ դադարում է լինել ճիշտ սպորտաձև: Զզվում եմ Բավարիայից, մինչև եզրափակիչ Բարսա եմ բալետ անելու, հաստատ, Լիվերին միշտ չեմ սիրել, Չելսին էլ առաջվանը չի:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Թույլը չի հարցը... հարցը էնա որ Լիվերն ու Մանչնել էին ահագին վտանգավոր մրցակից... ու Չելսին էլ... 
> 
> Բայց դե Բավարիան Չարյաց փոքրագույննա դուս գալիս... 
> 
> Մորֆ հիմա ով Բարսի դեմ մի բան գրի շնորհակալությու՞ն ես տալու


Խի ուզու՞մ ես դու էլ գրես, որ քեզ էլ վարկանիշ տամ : :Tongue: 

Իրականում մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում, Բավարիան լավ էլ ուժեղ թիմ ա; Ռիբերի, Շվայնշտայնգեր, Պոդոլսկի... հեշտ չի լինելու Բարսի համար: Մի կրակ էլ էն Լուսիոն ա:

----------

Wolfs (21.03.2009)

----------


## Wolfs

Թերագնահատեք,թերագնահատեք Գերմանական տիտանին...
ես բան չեմ ասում կտեսնենք Բարսելոն-Բավարիա զույգից ովա հելնելու հաջորդ փուլ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Իմ գնահատմամբ՝ Բավարիան գրեթե շանս չունի/տաս տոկոս/, եթե իհարկե, Բարսը խաղա իր մարտական կազմով: Բավարիայի կիսապաշտպանները զիջում են: Պաշտպաններն էլ ճիշտ է՝ ֆիզիկապես հզոր են, բայց Բարսայի հարձակվողների հետ համեմատած, շատ դանդաղ են… :Smile: 

Բավարիայի հաղթելու միակ շանսը երկշերտ-եռաշերտ ստացված պաշտպանությունն է:

----------


## Wolfs

Շատերինա կուրացրել Բարսելոնամանիան :LOL:  մոռացել եք որ դիմացի թիմը` :Think: ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱՆԱ :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իմ գնահատմամբ՝ Բվարիան գրեթե շանս չունի/տաս տոկոս/, եթե իհարկե, Բարսը խաղա իր մարտական կազմով: Բավարիայի կիսապաշտպանները զիջում են: Պաշտպաններն էլ ճիշտ է՝ ֆիզիկապես հզոր են, բայց Բարսայի հարձակվողների հետ համեմատած, շատ դանդաղ են…


Աշխարհի լավագույն կիսապաշտպաններից մեկը Բավարիայում ա խաղում, հլը չհաշված, որ Զե Ռոբեռտոն ու Շվայն-ը շատ ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստներ են: Չգիտեմ, թե ով կհաղթի, բայց կարծում եմ, որ Բարսան չի կարողանալու հեշտ հաղթանակ տանել:

----------


## Wolfs

> Իմ գնահատմամբ՝ Բավարիան գրեթե շանս չունի/տաս տոկոս/, եթե իհարկե, Բարսը խաղա իր մարտական կազմով: Բավարիայի կիսապաշտպանները զիջում են: Պաշտպաններն էլ ճիշտ է՝ ֆիզիկապես հզոր են, բայց Բարսայի հարձակվողների հետ համեմատած, շատ դանդաղ են…
> 
> Բավարիայի հաղթելու միակ շանսը երկշերտ-եռաշերտ ստացված պաշտպանությունն է:


Համաձայն եմ որ Բարսաի արագության հետ կապված քո տեսակետի հետ,բայց մի մոռացի որ ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱՆ մնումա ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ .Գեչմանական կամային բարձր հատկանիշներով պատվախնդիր թիմ...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Արաաա՜, հա՜… Մոռացել էի՝ Ռիբերին… :Sad:  Բայց ոչինչ… :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Խի ուզու՞մ ես դու էլ գրես, որ քեզ էլ վարկանիշ տամ :
> 
> Իրականում մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում, Բավարիան լավ էլ ուժեղ թիմ ա; Ռիբերի, Շվայնշտայնգեր, Պոդոլսկի... հեշտ չի լինելու Բարսի համար: Մի կրակ էլ էն Լուսիոն ա:


Հա դե... Պարզա ոև Մանչեստրնելանելա չէ ճիշտ ասումա... այսինքն սաղ ովքեր ասում են որ Բարսը դուսա մնալու ճիշտ են ասւոմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Արա դե լավ էլի.. գոնե էտքան ակնհայտ մի ցույց տուր որ Ուզում ես Բարսը դուս մնա.. ու որ Բարսից "վառված" ես  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Թերագնահատեք,թերագնահատեք Գերմանական տիտանին...
> ես բան չեմ ասում կտեսնենք Բարսելոն-Բավարիա զույգից ովա հելնելու հաջորդ փուլ...


 Կանշագուշակել հնարավոր չէ, բայց կարելի ա հնարավորությունները գնահատել: 
Իմ կարծիքով կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գալու շանսը 80%-20% ա հօգուտ Բարսայի :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա դե... Պարզա ոև Մանչեստրնելանելա չէ ճիշտ ասումա... այսինքն սաղ ովքեր ասում են որ Բարսը դուսա մնալու ճիշտ են ասւոմ  
> 
> Արա դե լավ էլի.. գոնե էտքան ակնհայտ մի ցույց տուր որ Ուզում ես Բարսը դուս մնա.. ու որ Բարսից "վառված" ես


Էս ինչ սրտաճմլիկ բաներ ես ասում Սամ: Ես այսուհետ Բարսայի երկպագուն դարձա:
Բարսա՜՜՜, Բարսա՜՜՜՜ :LOL: 

Պա՞րզ չի, որ կուզեմ, որ Բարսը դուրս մնա: ՉԼ-ում մնացած թիմերից ամենաքիչը Բարսին եմ սիրում, կամ էլ ավելի ճիշտ, Բարսին ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս ինչ սրտաճմլիկ բաներ ես ասում Սամ: Ես այսուհետ Բարսայի երկպագուն դարձա:
> Բարսա՜՜՜, Բարսա՜՜՜՜
> 
> Պա՞րզ չի, որ կուզեմ, որ Բարսը դուրս մնա: ՉԼ-ում մնացած թիմերից ամենաքիչը Բարսին եմ սիրում, կամ էլ ավելի ճիշտ, Բարսին ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում


Չեմ ասում Բարս սիրի է... 

Ուղակի քո Ռեալը էնա թռելա.. հմի ի՞նչ ես նստել Բարսին նավսում... ավելի լավա քո Ռեալի մասին մտածի  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (21.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ...ավելի լավա *քո* Ռեալի մասին մտածի


Ռեալն ամենքին է հավասար :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չեմ ասում Բարս սիրի է... 
> 
> Ուղակի քո Ռեալը էնա թռելա.. հմի ի՞նչ ես նստել Բարսին նավսում... ավելի լավա քո Ռեալի մասին մտածի


Սամ ջան, ի՞նչ ես խառնվել իրար :Jpit: 
Լավ կլինի. Բարսը չեմպիոն կդառնա, դու էլ երջանիկ կապրես, մինչեւ խոր ծերություն: :Jpit: 
Ասում եմ՝ մնացած թիմերին Բարսից շատ եմ սիրում: Մասնավորապես Մանչը, Լիվերպուլը էն թմերն են, որոնց կուզեի չեմպիոն տեսնել: Բարսայի նկատմամբ սերը կուրացրել ա քեզ, պարզ բաները չես հասկանում :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, ի՞նչ ես խառնվել իրար
> Լավ կլինի. Բարսը չեմպիոն կդառնա, դու էլ երջանիկ կապրես, մինչեւ խոր ծերություն:
> Ասում եմ՝ մնացած թիմերին Բարսից շատ եմ սիրում: Մասնավորապես Մանչը, Լիվերպուլը էն թմերն են, որոնց կուզեի չեմպիոն տեսնել: Բարսայի նկատմամբ սերը կուրացրել ա քեզ, պարզ բաները չես հասկանում


Լավ ապեր... Զարմանալիա որ էտ Դոմփից հետո հլը Լիվեր ես սիրում  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ ապեր... Զարմանալիա որ էտ Դոմփից հետո հլը Լիվեր ես սիրում


Դե էտ ապացուցում ա, որ ես «վառվող» չեմ :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե էտ ապացուցում ա, որ ես *«վառվող» չեմ*


Բա խի՞ Բարսային չես սիրում: Մենակ անկեղծ ասա :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բա խի՞ Բարսային չես սիրում: Մենակ անկեղծ ասա


Էտ բացատրել հնարավոր չի:

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղեք, Բարսայի ու Ռեալի նկատմաբ անձնական համակրանք/հակակրանքները համապատասխան թեմաներում քննարկեք:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ակումբի շրջանակներում տոտալիզատորի նման մի բան չսարքենք (եթե արդեն չկա)? Միավորներով խաղանք:

----------

Morpheus_NS (21.03.2009), Yellow Raven (21.03.2009)

----------


## John

Լավ կլիներ 1/2ում 4 անգլիական թիմ մնար, բայց ամոթ կլիներ մյուսների համար, դրա համար էլ էդ տարբերակը բացառեցին, ափսոս . . . Նենց կուզեմ Չելսին 1/2ում Բարսի հետ լինի, ֆինալում էլ Մ.Յ.ի, որ հաղթանակն ավելի արժեքավոր լինի

----------


## Սամվել

Ես էլ կուզեմ Չելսիի հետ ընգնենք  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես էլ կուզեմ Չելսիի հետ ընգնենք


Ես էլ կուզեի Չելսիին ծեծեինք :Smile:

----------

Սամվել (21.03.2009)

----------


## John

[QUOTE=Լեո դե Գրան;1623177]Ես էլ կուզեի Չելսիին ծեծեինք :Smile: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]
мечтать не вредно;-) Չելսին Լիոն չի, որ ծեծեք;-)

----------


## Լեո

> Չելսին Լիոն չի, որ ծեծեք;-)


Չելսին Լիոն չի, բայց Բարսան միշտ Բարսա ա :Tongue:  Ոչ մի ձուկ առանց «կոնսերվա» դառնալու չի պլստում :Wink:

----------


## John

[QUOTE=Լեո դե Գրան;1623207]Չելսին Լիոն չի, բայց Բարսան միշտ Բարսա ա :Tongue:  Ոչ մի ձուկ առանց «կոնսերվա» դառնալու չի պլստում :Wink: [/ՔՈւՈՏԵ]

լավ նկատեցիր, ոչ մի ՁՈւԿ, իսկ ԱՐԻՍՏՈԿՐԱՏներից սարքված 'կոնսերվա'' երբեք չեմ հանդիպել;-)

----------


## Wolfs

Տղեք ջան ջոգել եք որ ձուկը ջրում բազար եք անում :LOL:  հլը հարցա Լիվերպուլը ոթ Չելսին.Բարսելոնը թե Բավարիան :Think:  
Չգիտեմ խի,բայց կանխազգացում ունեմ որ Բավարիանա անցնելու հաջորդ փուլ...
ով կարա հիշի 1998-1999 մրցաշրջանում էս թմերը ոնց են խաղացել իրար մեջ երբ որ 2 -րդ խմբային փուլում իրար հետ էին ընկել Բավարիան ու Բարսելոնան :Think:

----------

Cesare (21.03.2009), Սամվել (21.03.2009)

----------


## Wolfs

> Կանշագուշակել հնարավոր չէ, բայց կարելի ա հնարավորությունները գնահատել: 
> Իմ կարծիքով կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գալու շանսը 80%-20% ա հօգուտ Բարսայի


Լեո ջան մի փոքր գերագնահատեցիր Բարսաին :Shok:  ես կասեի 60-40 բայց ոչ 80-20 :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան մի փոքր գերագնահատեցիր Բարսաին ես կասեի 60-40 բայց ոչ 80-20


Չեմ բացառում, միգուցե մի քիչ չափազանցրի: Ամեն դեպքում Բարսայի շանսը տվյալ պահին անհամեմատ մեծ է, քան Բավարիայինը :Wink: 

Չնայած ՉԼ-ում բոլոր թիմերն էլ ձգտում են խաղալ բազմապատիկ եռանդով ու ձգտումով և երբեմն լրիվ կերպարափոխվում են: Չեմ զարմանա, որ հանկարծ Բավարիան անցնի կիսաեզրափակից:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մանչեսթերը դեռ ուշքի չի գալիս` Լիվերպուլից ջախջախվելուց հետո :Cool: 
ԱՊԼ-ում նոր Ֆուլհեմը 2-0 կրեց Մանչին :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

Պորտուն ա անցնելու ու խաղա Արսենալի հետ

----------

Սամվել (22.03.2009)

----------


## Wolfs

Շատ վատ նորություն Բավարիաի երկրպագուների համար,Միրոսլավ կլոզեն վնասվածքա ստացել ու շարքից դուրսա մնացել 1.5 ամսով :Sad: ...հավանաբար Կլոզեին կփոխարինի Լուկաշ Պոդոլսկին.. :Think:

----------


## ministr

Ստեղ են ասել, մուկը ծակը չէր մտնում ցախավելն էլ պոչից կապին (խնդրում եմ քաղաքական հումորի բաժին չտեղափոխել, դրա հետ կապ չունի :Smile:  )

----------

Մարկիզ (23.03.2009)

----------


## LL14

Պոդոլսկին Բավարիայում չի. Ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ գնացել է Քյոլն

----------


## Taurus

> Պոդոլսկին Բավարիայում չի. Ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ գնացել է Քյոլն


չի գնացել, մինչև ամառ հաստատ չի կարա գնա

----------


## Wolfs

Պոդոլսկին ամառը գնումա Քյոլն քյալի պես..,իսկ Օլիչն ու Տիմոշչուկը գալիս են Բավարիա ամառը Բավարիան երկու հզոր ֆուտբոլիստներով կուժեղանա.. :Ok:

----------


## Fabolous

Ոչ թե հնարավոր այլ հաստատ 100% անոց մրցակիցն ա, օրինակ ես Լիվերպուլի բալելշիկ եմ բայց եթե ֆինալում կամ կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գան Բարսա-Լիվ'պուլ էդ ժամանակ հաստատ չեմ կարա ասեմ որ Լիվերպուլը կհաղթի,որովհետև Բարսան հավասար Լիվերպուլի նման խաղում ա ու դաժե ավելի լավ

----------


## Venus

Իսկ ես չգիտեմ ինչու այս տարի զգում եմ որ հակառակ բոլորի սպասելիքների Բավարիան է դառնալու չեմպիոն, տեսնես ինչու եմ էտպես մտածում? :Think:

----------

Cesare (06.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Իսկ ես չգիտեմ ինչու այս տարի զգում եմ որ հակառակ բոլորի սպասելիքների Բավարիան է դառնալու չեմպիոն, տեսնես ինչու եմ էտպես մտածում?


Աչքիս երեկ բունդես լիգա չես նայել :Tongue:

----------

Arman_I (05.04.2009), Yellow Raven (05.04.2009)

----------


## Venus

> Աչքիս երեկ բունդես լիգա չես նայել


Հա բայց քիչ է եղել որ ներքին առաջնություններում լավ չեն խաղում բայց չեմպիոնների լիգայում չեմպիոն են դառնում? :Smile:  Դե վաղը մոտավոր պարզ կլինի ինչի է ընդունակ Բավարիան, չնայած ինքը իմ սիրելի թիմը չէ, բայց թե ասպարեզում մնացածներից կուզենայի հենց Բավարիան հաղթեր: :Blush:

----------


## Taurus

> Հա բայց քիչ է եղել որ ներքին առաջնություններում լավ չեն խաղում բայց չեմպիոնների լիգայում չեմպիոն են դառնում?:...


չէ իհարկե հնարավոր ա, բայց դժվար կլինի, մեկ կենտրոնական պաշտբանով խաղալ եռյակի դեմ, էն էլ որ էտ մեկը լինի Վան Բյուիտենը:
Դեմիչելեսը տռավմա ունի, Լուսիոին վոլֆսբուրգցիք գծերից քցին, էն տապոռ նեգռը հաստատ պաշտպան չի, անընդհան օֆֆսայդը փակում էր ու վերջ:
Կխաղա Պիկեն ու Տոնիի օդերը փակվավ :Tongue: 
Պոդոլսիին շատ եմ սիում, բայց ոչ Պույոլի ոչ էլ Մարկեսի դեմ շանս չունի:
Մնում ա Ռիբերին, էն էլ տենանք որ ֆլամգից կխաղա

----------


## Mary's Boy Child

Ճիշտ ա, Բավարիա -Բարսելոնի հանդիպումներում վիճակագրությունը Բավարիայի օգտին ա, բայց այսօր Բավարիան այն նույն հզոր Բավարիան չէ: Իմ կարծիքով այսօր Բավարիայի շանսերը Բարսելոնի արգելքը հաղթահարելու համար առավել քան չնչին են: 
Բարսելոնի դեմ խաղերում ցանկացած թիմի հաղթանակը մեծապես կախված ա հաջողությունից, այսինքն՝ եթե Բարսելոնի խաղը ստացվեց, ապա ցանկացած թիմ դատապարտված ա պարտության: Միայն մի դեպքում կարող ա հաղթել. եթե Բարսայի խաղը չստացվի: Իսկ եթե խաղը ստացվեց, ապա Բարսայից հզոր թիմ գոյություն չունի:
Չեմ կարծում, որ էսպիսի կարևոր խաղում հանկարծ Բարսայի խաղը չստացվի:
Էնպես որ, Բավարիա՛, պռաշայ :Bye:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Այսօր 23:45 տեղի կունենան առաջին 2 քառորդ եզրափակիչները

*Հ1* Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Պորտու
*Արարատ* Վիլյառեալ-Արսենալ

 :Smile:

----------


## John

Մ.Յ.ն ու Արսենալը հաղթելու են էսօր

----------


## ministr

ՄՅ-ն կհաղթի, իսկ մյու խաղում ոչ-ոքի եմ կասկածում

----------


## ministr

Իսկ ինչ եք կարծում ինչ հաշիվներ կգրանցվեն?

ՄՅ - Պորտու - 3:1 կամ ավելի գոլառատ
Վիլ. - Արսենալ - 1:1

----------


## Taurus

Կարծում եմ որ Արսենալը  0-0 ա պահելու, իսկ Մանչի խաղից սյուրպրիզ եմ սպասում Պաորտուից :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Կարծում եմ որ Արսենալը  0-0 ա պահելու, իսկ Մանչի խաղից սյուրպրիզ եմ սպասում Պաորտուից


 :Tongue:  բա!

Էսօր Բարսան խոշորով սպանելու ա

----------


## ministr

> բա!
> 
> Էսօր Բարսան խոշորով սպանելու ա


Ինչը բա նույնիսկ հաշիվն էի գուշակել  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Մանչեսթր Յունայտեդ 2:2 Պորտու
                       Վիլյառեալ1:1 Արսենալ   

Բա ով էր ասում որ Մանչին կհաղթի? :Tongue: 
Իսկ այսօր ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի Բարսա- Բավարիան , տեսնենք իմ կանխատեսումները կլինեն հօգուտ Բավարիայի? :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մանչեսթր Յունայտեդ 2:2 Պորտու
>                        Վիլյառեալ1:1 Արսենալ   
> 
> Բա ով էր ասում որ Մանչին կհաղթի?
> Իսկ այսօր ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի Բարսա- Բավարիան , տեսնենք իմ կանխատեսումները կլինեն հօգուտ Բավարիայի?


Իհարկե ՈՉ Աստղուլյա :Jpit: , Բարսան էսօր Բավարիաին հաղթելու է 3:1 հաշվով :Wink:

----------


## Venus

> Իհարկե ՈՉ Աստղուլյա, Բարսան էսօր Բավարիաին հաղթելու է 3:1 հաշվով


դե լավ մի էտքան վստահ էղեք Բարսիի վրա :Wink:  ես էլ ասում եմ որ Բավարիան կհաղթի 2:0 հաշվով :Ok:

----------

Cesare (08.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արսենալ Վիլյառեալը հենց իմ պատկերացրած սցենարով լրիվ ընթացավ :Cool: 
Ուրախ կլինեմ,եթե Մանչեսթրը չանցնի, Բարսելոնա-Արսենալ հիանալի եզրափակիչ կլինի;
Էսօրվա խաղերում կանխատեսում եմ Լիվերպուլ-Չելսի 1-0, Բարսելոնա-Բավարիա 3-0... :Tongue:  Ի դեպ,Լիվերպուլ-Չելսին դիտեք Հ1-ով,իսկ Բարսելոնա-Բավարիան Արարատով :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Չելսի Լիվեռպուլ, ով կրեց առանց մտածելու Չեմպիոն !!
Եթե ոչ մի Իտալական թիմ 1/8ում էր, հիմա էլ ոչ մի իսպանական թիմ 1/4ու ամ !!!

Պորտո . . . Վիլյառեալ . . .  դրանք մալալետկա դվիժենի են . . . չնայած պորտոն դուրըս եկավ բայց ՄՅ Առսենալի կրողնա արծաթները տուն տանում . . .

----------

Venus (09.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բարսելոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոն

 :Hands Up: 
Բավարիան ոչ ոքի խաղալու տաս տոկոս շանս ունի: Տոնիին վնասազերծելն ինչ ա՞… Ռիբերիին էլ մի բան կանեն:

----------


## Ուրվական

Էս ինչ ա Բավարիայի վիճակը :LOL:  :LOL: , Պեպին կարմիր տվեց, հա՞: Արա, դե ասա, հանգիստ տեղդ նստի, էլի, մեկ ա խփելու են տղեքը մի վեց հատ: :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Էս ինչ ա Բավարիայի վիճակը, Պեպին կարմիր տվեց, հա՞: Արա, դե ասա, հանգիստ տեղդ նստի, էլի, մեկ ա խփելու են տղեքը մի վեց հատ:


չէ կարմիր չի եղել, իմ կարծիքով ասել ա, կարմիր չեմ տալիս, բայց գնա, պենալը կար, սուդյան թքեց, եքա տուգանք ա մուծելու, դեղինն էլ հանելու են Մեսսիից:

----------


## Ուրվական

> չէ կարմիր չի եղել, իմ կարծիքով ասել ա, կարմիր չեմ տալիս, բայց գնա, պենալը կար, սուդյան թքեց, եքա տուգանք ա մուծելու, դեղինն էլ հանելու են Մեսսիից:


Սաղ հեչ, արա, տենում ես Մեսսին ինչեր ա անում :Hands Up: :

----------


## Taurus

> ...հիմա էլ ոչ մի իսպանական թիմ 1/4ու ամ !!!


բեզ օբիդ, պռոստո բլթ էր

ապեր քիչ խոսա, գնա լուչշէ ֆուտբոլ նայի :Tongue:

----------

Նորմարդ (09.04.2009), Սամվել (09.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լրիվ զբոսանք ա… :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

խաղերը ո՞նց պրծան :Blush:

----------


## John

Ո~նց եմ սիրում էս պահը' Լիվերպուլ-ՉԵԼՍԻ 1-3

----------

Figgaro (11.04.2009), Սերխիո (09.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Ո~նց եմ սիրում էս պահը' Լիվերպուլ-ՉԵԼՍԻ 1-3


շատ անսպասելի էր, բայց որ լիվերը չլիներ կասեի ելքը որոշված ա :Cool:

----------


## John

Որ Չելսին չլներ ' կասեի վճռված չի ելքը ;-)

----------

Figgaro (11.04.2009)

----------


## Figgaro

> Որ Չելսին չլներ ' կասեի վճռված չի ելքը ;-)


Ճիշտ ա էս վերջերս շատ լավ ա խաղում  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

4:0 կրում էր ու հայ հայ ա վայ վայ էր լինում

----------


## John

ՉԵԼՍԻ-ԼԻՎԵՐՊՈւԼ 4-4
ԲԱՎԱՐԻԱ-ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ 1-1
1/2 եզրափակիչում'
Բարսելոնա-Չելսի
կայֆ խաղեր են սպասվում, իսկ էսորվա խաղի վրով մի բան կարամ ասեմ' հալալ ա 2 թիմին էլ, որ սենց հաճելի երեկո պարգևեցին մեզ բոլորիս

----------

Guest (15.04.2009), Աբելյան (15.04.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

լավն ա էլի Անելկան… Ինքը սիրում ա 1/2 եզրափակիչում վճռորոշ գոլեր խփել…

Շնորհավորանքներս արիստոկրատներին…

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա էս ինչ խաղ էէէր, սատկացրին երկու թիմերն էլ.... Հալալա էրկու թիմերին էլ, Ավելի շատ կուզեի Լիվերը անցներ  :Blush: , բայց դե Չելսին էլ ապրի, Վոբշմ գժական խաղ էի իմ տեսած խաղերի մեջ դասվեց գլուխգործոց հանդիպումնեի շարքին, ի դեմս Լիվեր-Միլանի, Չելսի-Բարսելոն (2004, 2005) քառորդ եզրափակիչների:  :Yahoo: 
Սպասում եմ (2004, 2005)-ի խաղերի կրկնությունը  :Smile:  հա մեկել ով գիտի առաջինը ում դաշտումա լինելու:

Հ.Գ. Շնորհավոր Հովսեփ ջան:   :Smile:

----------


## John

Մերսի Ներս ջան;-) 1ին խաղը Բարսայի դաշտում ա իմ հիշելով: Պաշտպանության վիճակը մտահոգիչ ա, Էշլին որակազրկվեց, չգիտեմ ով ա իրա դիրքում խաղալու

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկականից որ գժություն խաղ էր :Love:  Մենակ Լիվերպուլը կարար 2-3-ից հետո 2 հատ գոլ խփեր ու հույս պարգևեր իրա երկրպագուներին; 2 թիմն էլ արժանի էին հաջորդ փուլ անցնելուն,բայց բախտը էս անգամ Չելսիի կողմն էր;  :Cool: 
Բարսելոնա-Չելսի... Եթե չեմ սխալվում վերջին 5 տարիների ընթացքում 4-րդ անգամ են իրար ռաստվում,սպասում եմ նույն կարգի գոլառատ խաղ ու էլի դրամատիկ վերջաբան :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

սենց խաղին նայելով Arsenal-ը MUn-ին կքցի Villareal-ի օրը, ու էլի նույն ֆինալն ենք տեսնելու :Wink:

----------


## John

Անգլիական ֆինալ եմ սպասում;-)

----------

Guest (29.04.2009), Monk (16.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (16.04.2009), Սերխիո (16.04.2009)

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ Մանչի ու Արսենալի երկրպագուներին;-) եզրափակիչում հանդիպելու են թիմեռ ովքեր վերջին տարիներին եզրափակչում միմյանց դեմ չեն խաղացել' Մ.Ու.-Բարսա կամ Արսենալ-Չելսի ;-)

----------

Monk (16.04.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ֆինալը սպասում եմ Բարսա-Արսենալ  :Smile:  ինչ գեղեցկություն խաղ կլինի բայց  :Love:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Շնորհավորում եմ Մանչի ու Արսենալի երկրպագուներին;-) եզրափակիչում հանդիպելու են թիմեռ ովքեր վերջին տարիներին եզրափակչում միմյանց դեմ չեն խաղացել' Մ.Ու.-Բարսա կամ Արսենալ-Չելսի ;-)


Անցած տարի Չելսի-Մանչեստեր էր ֆինալը :Smile:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Անցած տարի Չելսի-Մանչեստեր էր ֆինալը


Է վերջին տարիներին Արսենալ-Բարսելոնա էլ ա եղել  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Է վերջին տարիներին Արսենալ-Բարսելոնա էլ ա եղել


Հա, բայց ես ուրիշ բան էի ասում, Հովսեփը ասում էր, եզրափակիչում իրար հետ հանդիպելու են նենց թիմեր, որ վերջին երկու տարում իրար հետ եզրափակիչում չեն խաղացել, ես էլ ասեցի, չես կարա ասես:

----------


## John

Կարծիքս էի գրել ապերներ, թե չէ կարար Պորտո-Բավարիա էլ լիներ 2 օր առաջվա տվյալներով;-)

----------


## John

> Անցած տարի Չելսի-Մանչեստեր էր ֆինալը


բնականաբար հիշում եմ;-) 06ին էլ Բարսա-Արսենալ էր;-) կարա իհարկե կրկնվի, բայց ինձ թվում ա' չի կրկնվի' էդ էի ասում;-)

----------


## Ուրվական

> բնականաբար հիշում եմ;-) 06ին էլ Բարսա-Արսենալ էր;-) կարա իհարկե կրկնվի, բայց ինձ թվում ա' չի կրկնվի' էդ էի ասում;-)


Ես էլ հույս ունեմ, որ չի կրկնվի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կարծիքս էի գրել ապերներ, թե չէ կարար Պորտո-Բավարիա էլ լիներ 2 օր առաջվա տվյալներով;-)


տենց բան չէր կարող լինել  :Tongue: , Պորտո-Բարսելոն հա բայց Բավարիա չէ:

----------

Նորմարդ (16.04.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես էլ հույս ունեմ, որ չի կրկնվի:


պիտի կրկնվի, ու աչքիս Արսենալը չեմպիոն դառնա  :Blush:  վերջը Վենգերը գոնե մի անգամ պիտի տանի էտ անտեր գավաթը, ինքը արժանիա դրան  :Love:  բայց դե Բարսա Արսենալից զույգից ով էլ դառնա, հավասարապես ուրախ կլինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> պիտի կրկնվի, ու աչքիս Արսենալը չեմպիոն դառնա :-[ վերջը Վենգերը գոնե մի անգամ պիտի տանի էտ անտեր գավաթը, ինքը արժանիա դրան  բայց դե Բարսա Արսենալից զույգից ով էլ դառնա, հավասարապես ուրախ կլինեմ


Հա, ես նկատի ունեի, հանկարծ ՄՅ-Չելսին չկրկնվի:
Աչքիս սկսեմ Արսենալ բալետ անել, առանց էդ էլ սիմպատիա ունեմ էդ թիմի հանդեպ:

----------


## John

Բավարիան Սպորտինգին մեղմ ասած հաղթեց (12-1) իսկ հետո՞ . . . Լիվերպուլը Ռեալին . . . (5-0) . . . Հետո՞ Բարսան Բավարիային . . . (5-1), հետո՞
Վենգերը լավ տղա է, բայց Չելսին ավելի արժանի ա' 2003ից սկսած ( վերջին 7 տարում) 4 անգամ 1/2 են հասել, մի անգամ էլ ֆինալ . . .

----------

Amourchik (16.04.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բավարիան Սպորտինգին մեղմ ասած հաղթեց (12-1) իսկ հետո՞ . . . Լիվերպուլը Ռեալին . . . (5-0) . . . Հետո՞ Բարսան Բավարիային . . . (5-1), հետո՞
> Վենգերը լավ տղա է, բայց Չելսին ավելի արժանի ա' 2003ից սկսած ( վերջին 7 տարում) 4 անգամ 1/2 են հասել, մի անգամ էլ ֆինալ . . .


Վենգերը մեծ մարդա, թո էս տարի էլ ինքը տանի, միակ մրցանակնա որ չի տարել, Էսքան տարիա իրա թիմը *իսկական* Ֆուտբոլա խաղում, արժանի ա  :Smile:  Չելսին  կհասցնի դեռ  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա չեմպիոնննննն,,,,,,,,

----------

Լեո (20.04.2009), Նորմարդ (16.04.2009), Սամվել (16.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց իսկականից գեղեցկագույն խաղ կլինի եզրափակիչում Բարսելոնա-Արսենալ ... :Love: Անրին ընդդեմ իր նախկին թիմի` խոսքերն ավելորդ են:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չելսինա դառնալու չեմպիոն

----------

Amourchik (16.04.2009), Cesare (17.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (17.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

նոր հարցում չեք կազմակերպելու՞:դեռ կան մարդիկ, որ հավատում են Լիվերպուլի հաղթանակի՞ն :LOL: 
Չելսի / Մարնչեստր Չեմպիոն :Hands Up:

----------

Cesare (17.04.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Եզրափակիչում լոնդոնյան դերբին անխուսափելի է …

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Հարցումը խմբագրված է: Ասպարեզում մնացել են չորս թիմեր: Քվեարկեք:
Բարի ժամանց:* :Smile:

----------

Cesare (17.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Չելսին որ շարունակի սենց բաց ֆուտբոլ խաղալ, կարող ա 2 խաղի գումարային հաշիվը լինի, ասենք 44:13 հոգուտ մերոնց

----------

Սամվել (17.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Մի հատ Փուչիկը  դուսա մնացել.. 2րդի հերթնա  :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իմ կարծիքով եզրափակիչում կտեսնենք 2 հզորագույն թիմեր , մանչեստր - բարսելոնա, բոլոր հնարավորություններն ունի այս տարի Բարսան չեմպիոն  դառնալու, չեք կարծում այս տարվա Բարսելոնայի խաղը անհամեմատելի է մյուս բոլոր տիմերի խաղերի հետ, բոլոր հնարավորություններե ունի Բարսան չեմիոն դառնալու և Չեմիոնների լիգայում, և Լա Լիքյում, և Կուբկում

----------

Taurus (17.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Քվեարկել եմ Չելսիի օգտին, բայց կուզեի, որ Մանչեստրը հաղթեր:

----------


## Venus

Քվեարկեցի Մանչեսթրի օգտին, կարծում եմ հենց նա էլ կհաղթի:  :Smile: 
ամեն դեպքում 3 անգլիական թիմ է մնացել, թող նրանցից էլ լինի հաղթողը  :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (18.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կրկնվելուա 2007 թվի պատմությունը,ուղղակի էս անգամ 3 անգլիական թիմերի մեջ սպիտակ ձիու պարտականությունները Միլանի փոխարեն կկատարի Բարսելոնան... Անցած տարի չստացվեց,էս տարի կստացվի :Smile:

----------

Աբելյան (17.04.2009), Լեո (17.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Չելսիի հարցերը պետք ա լուծենք ապրիլի 28-ին, կիսաեզրափակիչ առաջին խաղում: Այլապես մայիսի 6-ին շատ դժվար ա լինելու՝ նախ մրցակցի հարկի տակ ա պատասխան խաղը, հետո էլ մինչ այդ, 3 օր առաջ՝ մայիսի 3-ին հանդիպելու ենք Ռեալի հետ: Ո՞վ իմանա էդ խաղից հետո ինչ կորուստներով կներկայանանք Լոնդոն:

Ամեն դեպքում՝ Չելսի պռաշայ  :Bye:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ամեն դեպքում՝ Չելսի պռաշայ


Լեո ջան , մեծամտաբար ու շատ շուտ ես գերեզման փորել Չելսիի համար :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալիստների միակ հույսը Չելսինա  :LOL: 

Ըստ հարցման  :Blush:

----------

Arman_I (20.04.2009), Taurus (20.04.2009), Լեո (20.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան , մեծամտաբար ու շատ շուտ ես գերեզման փորել Չելսիի համար


Ուշ, թե շուտ, մեկ ա էդ գերեզմանը փորվելու ա :Tongue:  
Համ էլ ես չեմ փորողը, տղերքը կփորեն :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ուշ, թե շուտ, մեկ ա էդ գերեզմանը փորվելու ա 
> Համ էլ ես չեմ փորողը, տղերքը կփորեն


Մենք էլ Քելեխը կխմենք  :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Մենք էլ Քելեխը կխմենք


Մեկի քելեխը ամսի 3-ին կխմենք, մյուսինը՝ 6-ին :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեկի քելեխը ամսի 3-ին կխմենք, մյուսինը՝ 6-ին


Վերջը սենց ալկաշ էլ կդառնանք  :Think:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.04.2009), Նորմարդ (21.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Վերջը սենց ալկաշ էլ կդառնանք


Դե ի՞նչ անենք, պիտի նշենք չէ՞: Էդ էլ մեր բախտն ա՝ *լինել ուժեղագույնը* :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

լրիվ համամիտ եմ հետտ

----------


## Vaho

Երբ են տեղի ունենալու խաղերը՞

----------


## Gayl

Չելսի   :   Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդ:Թույն ֆինալ կլինի,պիվի հետ լավ կեթա :Hands Up: :
Ով կարա ասի կարամ ստավկա դնեմ որ Բարսան չեմպիոն չի լինելու ու եթե գիտեք գործակիցն էլ ասեք:

----------

Morpheus_NS (22.04.2009), Vaho (21.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերջը սենց ալկաշ էլ կդառնանք


դարդերից...

----------


## Gayl

> Երբ են տեղի ունենալու խաղերը՞


Էս ամսի28 ին ու 29 ին:

----------


## Vaho

> Էս ամսի28 ին ու 29 ին:


Մերսի :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

ինչի , վաղը ինչ խաղ կա որ այ ախպեր????

----------


## Vaho

> Ռեալիստների միակ հույսը Չելսինա 
> 
> Ըստ հարցման


Էէէէէէէհ Սամ ջան, Չելսին չի, Վալդեսնա :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (21.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> ինչի , վաղը ինչ խաղ կա որ այ ախպեր????


Չե՞ վաղը չկա :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էէէէէէէհ Սամ ջան, Չելսին չի, Վալդեսնա


Հա դե .. Չելսին ու Վալդեսը իրար հետ.. թե չէ եթե Չելսին չլինի Վալդեսը հո ինքը իրան չի խփի  :Think:

----------


## John

Ինչ անկապ ա, որ փոխանակ քննարկեք ո՞վ ա խաղալու, ո՞վ ա որակազրկված, ի՞նչ մարտավարությամբ են խաղալու, դրե քելեխ եք անում . . . Լիվերպուլի անունը լսելուց սարսռում էիք, հմի չկա' արխայինցել եք ու չեք էլ մտածում թե ում ձեռով գնաց Լիվերը: տենց չափից դուրս ինքնավստահության համար ԴՐՈԳԲԱն կպատժի ձեզ;-) դուք մտածեք Էսիենի, Բալլակի, Լեմպարդի դեմ ու՞մով եք փորձելու պայքարել: Մտածեք Ալեքսի ռմբակոցության ու Իվանովիչի գլխի դեմ ինչ եք անելու: Քյասար հաքել ա Բարսան;-)

----------

Gayl (29.04.2009), Սերխիո (29.04.2009)

----------


## salatik

Իտալիայի ներքին գործերի նախարարությունը համաձայնության է հասել բրիտանացի իրենց գործընկերների հետ, որ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի այս մրցաշրջանի եզրափակիչ հանդիպման ժամանակ, որը կկայանա Հռոմի «Ստադիո Օլիմպիկոյում», բրիտանացի ոստիկանները կներգրավվեն մարզադաշտում, ինչպես նաև Հռոմի փողոցներում անվտանգություն ապահովելու համար։

Այս մասին հայտարարել է իտալական ոստիկանության ղեկավար Անտոնիո Մանգանելլի։ Արդեն հիմա պարզ է, որ վերոնշյալ եզրափակիչում կխաղա գոնե մեկ անգլիական ակումբ, քանի որ կիսաեզրափակիչ 4 մասնակիցներից երեք ներկայացնում են անգլիական Պրեմիեր–Լիգան։ Այդ իսկ պատճառով Իտալիայի ոստիկանությունը առնվազն 40.000 անգլիացի երկրպագու է ակնկալում տեսնել Հռոմում։

----------

Լեո (22.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ...եզրափակիչում կխաղա գոնե մեկ անգլիական ակումբ...


Ես կասեի *ճիշտ մեկ* անգլիական ակումբ :Tongue:

----------

Taurus (22.04.2009), Սամվել (22.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Արշավինը իրավունք չունի՞ ՉԼ-ում խաղալու:
Լիվերպուլին երեկ չորս հատ գոլ ա խփել:

Աչքիս եզրափակիչը Արսենալ-Չելսի լինի:  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չէ իրավունք չունի, Զենիթի կազմում խաղացելա էս տարի  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Հը ինչ կասեք Բարսա-Չելսին ոնց կպրծնի...?

Ինձ թվում ա մարտական ոչ-ոքի կլինի... ավելի շուտ 2:2... 
Կամ 2:1

----------


## John

Բարսելոնա-Չելսի 0-0 
մրցավարը տուֆտ էր ' պետք ա Բալլակին կարմիր տար, պենալ դներ Բարսայի օգտին ու Պույոլին դեղին չտար . . . 
Հ.Գ.
Պույոլը խաղից առաջ ճիշտ բան էր ասել ' '' Չելսին Բավարիա չի '' :-)

----------

Yellow Raven (29.04.2009), Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Պույոլին պտի կարմիր տար :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարսելոնա-Չելսի 0-0 
> մրցավարը տուֆտ էր ' պետք ա Բալլակին կարմիր տար, պենալ դներ Բարսայի օգտին ու Պույոլին դեղին չտար . . .


էս գրիր ,քանի իրանք չե՞ն գրել  :LOL: 


Հ.Գ.
Հուսով եմ հաջորդ խաղին Լեմպարդը Լեմպարդի նման կխաղա :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս գրիր ,քանի իրանք չե՞ն գրել 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Հուսով եմ հաջորդ խաղին Լեմպարդը Լեմպարդի նման կխաղա


Ճիշտ է: Արդեն մոռացել էի, որ Լեմպարդը Չելսիից ա :Xeloq:

----------


## John

լավ հիշացրիր ' Լեմպարդին էլ պետք ա դեղին տար, որ մյուս խաղը Պույոլի նման չխաղար ;-)

----------


## Սամվել

Դե Չելսիի համար Բարսի հետ ոչ ոքին համաշխարհային հաջողությունա.. ափսոս մի շաբաթ կտևի  :Smile:

----------

Kita (29.04.2009), Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## John

Սամ, շուտ ես մոռանում անցյալը ' ձկան յուղ խմի ;-) չնայած պատասխան խաղից հետո պետք ա որ լոպազությունդ անցնի

----------


## ministr

Չելսին իրա խնդիրը կատարել ա` ոչ-ոքի արտագնա խաղում:  
Ճիշտա չէի սպասում զրոյական ոչ-ոքի, բայց դե Հիդդինկը իրա արածն արեց: Լոնդոնում էլ ավելի հեշտ կլինի: Չելսին ոնց որ չեմպիոնա դառնալու:

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> մրցավարը տուֆտ էր՝  պետք ա Պույոլին դեղին չտար . . .


Ճիշտն ասած ես ուրախ եմ, որ տվեց: Ասեմ ինչու: Շատ ավելի վատ կլիներ, եթե Պույոլը դեղին քարտ ստանար պատասխան խաղում և եզրափակիչը բաց թողեր: Երզափակիչում Տևեսի ու Ռունիի դեմ մենակ Պույոլն ա փրկություն:

Ճիշտ ա Լոնդոնում առանց Պույոլի դժվար կլինի, բայց Բարսայի համար ֆուտբոլում անհաղթահարելի արգելքներ չեն լինում:

----------


## Լեո

> Չելսին իրա խնդիրը կատարել ա` ոչ-ոքի արտագնա խաղում:  
> Ճիշտա չէի սպասում զրոյական ոչ-ոքի, բայց դե Հիդդինկը իրա արածն արեց: Լոնդոնում էլ ավելի հեշտ կլինի: Չելսին ոնց որ չեմպիոնա դառնալու:


Ես կասեի Բարսան էլ որոշ չափով իր գործը արեց՝ գոլ բաց չթողեց սեփական դաշտում: 
Լոնդոնում մեկ գոլ, և Չելսին պիտի ճգնի 2 գոլ խփելու համար:

----------


## ministr

> Ես կասեի Բարսան էլ որոշ չափով իր գործը արեց՝ գոլ բաց չթողեց սեփական դաշտում: 
> Լոնդոնում մեկ գոլ, և Չելսին պիտի ճգնի 2 գոլ խփելու համար:


Հա տենց բան կա.. բայց Բարսայի պաշտպանական գիծը կարգին թուլացավ երեկ ու եթե Չելսին պաշտպանվելով էր տենց նեղում, բա որ հարձակվի...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ճիշտն ասած ես ուրախ եմ, որ տվեց: Ասեմ ինչու: Շատ ավելի վատ կլիներ, եթե Պույոլը դեղին քարտ ստանար պատասխան խաղում և եզրափակիչը բաց թողեր: Երզափակիչում Տևեսի ու Ռունիի դեմ մենակ Պույոլն ա փրկություն:
> 
> Ճիշտ ա Լոնդոնում առանց Պույոլի դժվար կլինի, բայց Բարսայի համար ֆուտբոլում անհաղթահարելի արգելքներ չեն լինում:


Հլա դեռ ֆինալի հույս էլ ունե՞ք :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2009), Amourchik (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հա տենց բան կա.. բայց Բարսայի պաշտպանական գիծը կարգին թուլացավ երեկ ու եթե Չելսին պաշտպանվելով էր տենց նեղում, բա որ հարձակվի...


Չելսին երեկ նեղու՞մ էր :Shok:  Դու խաղը նայե՞լ ես :Think: 

Իսկ պաշտպանական գիծը իրոք թուլացավ: Դեռ հայտնի չէ, թե կլասիկոյից հետո ինչքան կթուլանա: Պատկերացնում եմ, եթե Ալվեշը կամ Պիկեն վնասվածք ստանանք (Աստված չանի), դա ինչ մեծ նվեր կլինի Չելսիի համար:

----------


## Guest

> Չելսիի հարցերը պետք ա լուծենք ապրիլի 28-ին, կիսաեզրափակիչ առաջին խաղում: Այլապես մայիսի 6-ին շատ դժվար ա լինելու՝ նախ մրցակցի հարկի տակ ա պատասխան խաղը, հետո էլ մինչ այդ, 3 օր առաջ՝ մայիսի 3-ին հանդիպելու ենք Ռեալի հետ: Ո՞վ իմանա էդ խաղից հետո ինչ կորուստներով կներկայանանք Լոնդոն:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում՝ Չելսի պռաշայ


Դավայտե ապե, մյուս տարի կարողա ավելի լավ ստացվի… էլի փորցեք  :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (29.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Չելսին երեկ նեղու՞մ էր Դու խաղը նայե՞լ ես
> 
> Իսկ պաշտպանական գիծը իրոք թուլացավ: Դեռ հայտնի չէ, թե կլասիկոյից հետո ինչքան կթուլանա: Պատկերացնում եմ, եթե Ալվեշը կամ Պիկեն վնասվածք ստանանք (Աստված չանի), դա ինչ մեծ նվեր կլինի Չելսիի համար:


Խաղը նայել եմ, ու Չելսիի հակագրոհները մոտ էին լինոմ գոլ դառնալուն: Բարսելոնան առաջ էր գնում, բայց առաջին լուրջ պահը ստեղծվեց հենց իր դարպասին ` Դրոգբայի սև ականջը կանչի: Նեղել ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ որ 50/50 էին գնդակին տիրում:

----------


## John

Հայկո ջան, մահ էր [ :-D ]: Լեո, էդ ե՞րբ հասցրին Տևեսն ու Ռունին Ատլետիկ գնան, որ ֆինալում էլ Պույոլի դեմ խաղան [ :-D ] էս մեծ-մեծ խոսալներդ էլ չլներ ' ի՞նչ էիք անելու . . .

----------

Morpheus_NS (29.04.2009)

----------


## Cesare

> Ճիշտն ասած ես ուրախ եմ, որ տվեց: Ասեմ ինչու: Շատ ավելի վատ կլիներ, եթե Պույոլը դեղին քարտ ստանար պատասխան խաղում և եզրափակիչը բաց թողեր: Երզափակիչում Տևեսի ու Ռունիի դեմ մենակ Պույոլն ա փրկություն:
> 
> Ճիշտ ա Լոնդոնում առանց Պույոլի դժվար կլինի, բայց Բարսայի համար ֆուտբոլում անհաղթահարելի արգելքներ չեն լինում:


Եզրափակիչում ՞՞ ետ որ թվին ա եղել ՞՞՞՞՞՞
 հեետաքրքիր մի իրադարձուփյուն բաց եք թողել . . . չեմ հիշում երբ էր, բայց են որ Գուս Հիդինգը ծնվեց . . . և ոչ միայն . . .

----------


## Լեո

> Հայկո ջան, մահ էր [ :-D ]: Լեո, էդ ե՞րբ հասցրին Տևեսն ու Ռունին Ատլետիկ գնան, որ ֆինալում էլ Պույոլի դեմ խաղան [ :-D ] էս մեծ-մեծ խոսալներդ էլ չլներ ' ի՞նչ էիք անելու . . .


Հովսեփ ջան, Տևեսն ու Ռունին Մանչեստեր-Յունայթեդում են խաղում, եզչափակիչն էլ կոչվելու ա ՉԼ եզրափակիչ :Wink:  

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա մեծ-մեծ խոսելուն, ապա ես մի մեջբերում կանեմ.



> Քյասար հաքել ա Բարսան;-)


Հաքել ա, բա ինչ ա արել: Հաքել ա ռեգբիիստների, ոչ թե ֆուտբոլիստների: Կամպ-Նոու-ում տղերքը իրենց ռեգբիստական բարձր կարգը ապացուցեցին: Չգիտեմ, կամ էլ բեսյբոլական: Ամեն դեպքում Չելսին բացի ֆուտբոլից ինչ խաղ ասես խաղաց:

Բարսան հաքե՜լ  ա...

----------


## Venus

Բարսելոնա 0:0 Չելսի  :Smile: 
կարծում եմ հարմար հաշիվ է Չելսիի համար եզրապակիչ դուրս գալու համար  :Wink:

----------

Cesare (30.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, շուտ ես մոռանում անցյալը ' ձկան յուղ խմի ;-) չնայած պատասխան խաղից հետո պետք ա որ լոպազությունդ անցնի


Ապեր մենք Չելսիին անցել ենք ու Չեմպիոն ենք դառել... դու՞ք ինչ եք արել...  :Xeloq:  

ԻՄ արև արա թե էսքան ուրախանայի որ Չելսիի հետ ասենք Լոնդոնում 0-0 պրծներ խաղը...

Լավ չի էլի խղճուկ թիմի երկրպագու լինելը  :Think: 

0-0 Նորմալ հաշիվա, խոսքը վերաբերվումա նաև Բարսայի երկրպագուներին...

Պետքա  չի խառվել իրար... սենց թիմերի համար իմ դաշտ քո դաշտ ասվածը մենակ ակտուալա գոլ բաց թողնելու տեսանկյունից.. իսկ Բարսը իրա դաշտում Գոլ բաց չի թողել..

Ընենց որ ամեն ինչ նորմալա... հաստատ հաղթելու ենք.. ինձ թվումա Լոնդոնում 2-2 կամ էլ 2-3 -ի կարգին հաշիվա լինելու...  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009), Ներսես_AM (29.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Մեկ էլ մի ուրիշ ձև բացումա էն մարդկանց ուրախությունը որ իրանց թիմը 5 տարիա չի անցնում 1/8ը ու ստիպված Բարսի իրանց կարծիքով վատ արդյունքի վրա են ուրախանում  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.04.2009), Լեո (29.04.2009), Ներսես_AM (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեկ էլ մի ուրիշ ձև բացումա էն մարդկանց ուրախությունը որ իրանց թիմը 5 տարիա չի անցնում 1/8ը ու ստիպված Բարսի իրանց կարծիքով վատ արդյունքի վրա են ուրախանում


ոչ էլ ուրախանում են... իրանց համար միևնույն ա
ավելի ձեռնտու է, որ Բարսելոնը եզրափակիչ էլ հասնի... խորը մտածի, մեզ մի թերագնահատի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ոչ էլ ուրախանում են... իրանց համար միևնույն ա
> ավելի ձեռնտու է, որ Բարսելոնը եզրափակիչ էլ հասնի... խորը մտածի, մեզ մի թերագնահատի


Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ Բարսը դուրս մնա, որովհետեւ մնացած թիմերի մեջ ամենաքիչ բարսին եմ սիրում: Եթե ասենք Գալաթասարայն ու Բարսը մնային, Բարսին բալետ կանեի :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ես ուզում եմ, որ Բարսը դուրս մնա, որովհետեւ մնացած թիմերի մեջ ամենաքիչ բարսին եմ սիրում: Եթե ասենք Գալաթասարայն ու Բարսը մնային, Բարսին բալետ կանեի


բայց բոլոր թիմերի մեջ պիտի Ռեալին չէ ամենա շատը սիրես? :Wink:

----------

Morpheus_NS (29.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Ատելությունը Ավելի գերակայա ստեղ  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ոչ էլ ուրախանում են... իրանց համար միևնույն ա
> ավելի ձեռնտու է, որ Բարսելոնը եզրափակիչ էլ հասնի... *խորը մտածի*, մեզ մի թերագնահատի


Որ խորը մտածենք, կարող ա դու էլ Բարսայի երկրպագու դուրս գաս:


Սա՛մ, քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ահավոր բան ա խղճուկ թիմի երկրպագու լինելը: Չգիտես թիմիդ անճարությունը ողբաս, թե նստես սպասես, որ հակառակորդ թիմերը հանկարծ մի փոքր սայթակեն, ու դու դրանով ցնծվես:

----------

Սամվել (29.04.2009)

----------


## John

Ե՞ս եմ ուրախացել 0-0ից [ :Think: ]: 1ին անգամ ստեղ կարդացի էդ մասին . . . Շատ ավելի ուրախ կլինեի, ետգե պարտվեինք 1-2 հաշվով ;-) խղջուկ թիմ [ :-D ] էդ խղջուկ թիմը միակն ա, որ Նոու Կամպում գոլ բաց չի թոգել էս տարի ;-) Հիդինգին էն բանի համար եմ շատ հարգում, որ գիտի ում դեմ ոնց խաղա ու ում օդերը ոնց փակի ;-) Հիդինգը գժվե՞լ էր բաց ֆուտբոլ խաղար ու 1-4 կրվեր . . . Լոնդոնում կտեսնեք բաց ֆուտբոլը որն ա: Հարգարժան թիմի հարգարժան երկրպագուներ ' եղե՞լ ա էս տարի մի խաղ, որ ձեր սիրելի թիմը վատ խաղալու արդյունքտմ չհաղթի ' ոչ թե մանջամսուրային պատջառաբանություններով . . . Թե՞ նենց աշխարհի վերջն ա Բարսան վրեքս խաբար չկա . . . Տենց վեքևիցնայողական մտածելակերպից, սիրտ ս խարնում ա . . . Մանկապարտեզում չենք ' իմ թիմը քեզնից արագ ա վազում, իմ ձին էլ քո տանկից խելացի ա . . . Հարգանք մրցակցի նկատմա՞մբ, ՉԿԱ ՏԵՆՑ ԲԱՆ ձեր մոտ . . . Էդ քուչի րսեգբիստների ի՞նչը հարգես . . . Դե դուք չեք փոխվի . . . Պետք էլ չի ' էդ ձեր ստիլն ա . . . Չգիտեմ ' ավելի շատ ուզում եմ Չելսին հաղթի՞ տե բարսիկները հաղտեն, մենակ թե ձեր անիմաստագույն պատճառաբանությունները չկարդամ, թե խի՞ ՉԵԼՍԻՆ 4-1 հաղթեց, երբ որ պետք ա 8-0 պարտվեր . . . Զոռով զզվանք եք առաջացնում ձեր սիրելի թիմի հանդեպ ' ինչքան էլ որ Գվարդիոլան ու Էտօոն մեղավոր չեն, որ դուք իրանց թիմի երկրպագուն եք . . .

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009), REAL_ist (29.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պատասխան խաղից առաջ 50-50 են թիմերի հնարավորությունները ու հիմա ստեղ կռիվ անել,թե ովա անցնելու նույննա, ոնցոր դատարկ բասեինում ուզենաս ձուկ բռնել:

Չելսիի առավելությունը պատասխան խաղում Բարսայի պաշտպանություննա; Հետաքրքիրա,թե ոնց կորոշի խաղալ Պեպը: Եթե հանկարծ որոշի եզրում խաղացնի Սիլվինյոյին,իսկ Աբիդալին կետրոն քաշի,ինձ թվումա ձախողվելու ենք,մանավանդ արդեն մի անգամ տեսել ենք էդ էքսպերիմենտի արդյունքը:
Հիմա,իմ կարծիքով ամենաօպտիմալ տարբերակը Կասերեսին վստահելնա: Ջահել տղայա,ոնց էլ լինի գոնե ավելի լավ կխաղա,քան Աբիդալը: Սիլվինյոն էլ թող մնա զամեն, կարողա էլի մեկի ոտը ջարդեն: Չմոռանանք,որ դեմը Կլասսիկո էլ կա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ խորը մտածենք, կարող ա դու էլ Բարսայի երկրպագու դուրս գաս:


ես չեմ թողնի, որ դուք ժամանակ ծախսեք այդ խրթին հարցի վրա ու միանգամից կցրեմ բոլոր կասկածները. ես եղել եմ, կամ ու կլինեմ Ռեալի՝ աշխարհի գիգանտի երկրպագու

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (29.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

գիտեք պատասխան խաղը ուրիշ սցենարիայա ունենալու, չէ!
էլի մերոնք հարձակվելու են, կապույտներն էլ հույսը դնեն սուդյայի ու շեղ դարպասի վրա:

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> գիտեք պատասխան խաղը ուրիշ սցենարիայա ունենալու, չէ!
> էլի մերոնք հարձակվելու են, կապույտներն էլ հույսը դնեն սուդյայի ու շեղ դարպասի վրա:


համոզված եմ որ ուրիշ սցենարա ունենալու, Չելսին հաստատ 3 հատ ուդառ չի որ կանի, Բարսան էլ բացահայտ առավելություն չի ունենա

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009), Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Տենց վեքևիցնայողական մտածելակերպից, սիրտ ս խարնում ա . . . Մանկապարտեզում չենք ' իմ թիմը քեզնից արագ ա վազում, իմ ձին էլ քո տանկից խելացի ա . . . Հարգանք մրցակցի նկատմա՞մբ, ՉԿԱ ՏԵՆՑ ԲԱՆ ձեր մոտ . . . Էդ քուչի րսեգբիստների ի՞նչը հարգես . . . Դե դուք չեք փոխվի . . . Պետք էլ չի ' էդ ձեր ստիլն ա . . . Չգիտեմ ' ավելի շատ ուզում եմ Չելսին հաղթի՞ տե բարսիկները հաղտեն, մենակ թե ձեր անիմաստագույն պատճառաբանությունները չկարդամ, թե խի՞ ՉԵԼՍԻՆ 4-1 հաղթեց, երբ որ պետք ա 8-0 պարտվեր . . . Զոռով զզվանք եք առաջացնում ձեր սիրելի թիմի հանդեպ ' ինչքան էլ որ Գվարդիոլան ու Էտօոն մեղավոր չեն, որ դուք իրանց թիմի երկրպագուն եք . . .



Երրորդը բազմիցս եղելա որ ես կոնկրետ խաղի ժամանակ ասել եմ որ Բարսան վատա խաղացել...

Կոնկրետ երեգվա խաղի համար ասեմ որ գործի եմ եղել ու խաղի վերջին 10-15 րոպեն եմ նայել միայն...

Էդ ընթացքում տեսել եմ որ Բարսը 100անոց պահ չի խփել ու որ Բալակին մաքուր դեղին քարտը չեն տվել...

Հիմա չգիտեմ որդե կարդացի՞ր որ ես ասեցի Բարսան լավա խաղացել պատճառը աստղերն էին որ սենց պրծավ...

Ես մենակ ասել եմ որ 0-0ն նորմալ արդյունքա.. ու պետք չի տենց խրախճանք անել ոնց որ 5-0 կրելա Չելսին / Լիվերի ականջը կանչի./

----------

Լեո (29.04.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Այս 4 թիմից ամենաշատը համակրում եմ Արսենալին ու Չելսիին։ Կարծում եմ Չելսին ավելի ուժեղ է ու հույս ունեմ, որ կհաղթի։

----------


## Guest

> Որ խորը մտածենք, կարող ա դու էլ Բարսայի երկրպագու դուրս գաս:
> 
> 
> Սա՛մ, քեզ հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ահավոր բան ա խղճուկ թիմի երկրպագու լինելը: Չգիտես թիմիդ անճարությունը ողբաս, թե նստես սպասես, որ հակառակորդ թիմերը հանկարծ մի փոքր սայթակեն, ու դու դրանով ցնծվես:


Հա՛յա՛ստա՛ն, Հա՛յա՛ստա՛ն…  :Sad:

----------

Cesare (03.05.2009)

----------


## Cesare

կամ կարճ ասած hala MADRID !!

օրը կգա բարին հետը ...

----------

Amourchik (03.05.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Օրը եկաո բարին ու արդարություննել հետը եկավ :Wink:

----------


## Venus

Չելսին հաղթելու է Բարսելոնային ու կդառնա չեմպիոն  :Smile:

----------

Cesare (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Նկատենք, որ Չելսին առաջին խաղում դիմակայեց ՆԱԵՎ մրցավարի լիբերալ դատելու շնորհիվ:
Ասենք, որ Բոսինգվան Մեսսի կողմից շրջանցվելուց հետո հետևից սահանկում արեց մաքուր դեղին էր, որը չտրվեց, Օբի Միքելը ըմբշամարտի հնարքով ընդատեց վտանգավոր հակագրոհը ու նույնպես չստացավ, դե Բալակի համար էլ արդեն բազմիցս ասվելա:
Դե առաջին խաղում մրցավարը գերմանացի էր ու իսպանացիներից "նեղացած" լինելու հիմքեր ուներ: 

Հուսով եմ պատասխան խաղում, մրցավարը ֆուտբոլը ռեգբիի հետ շփոթածներին ավելի խիստ կպատժի:

----------

Լեո (06.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Չելսին հաղթելու է Բարսելոնային ու կդառնա չեմպիոն


ԻՆչ լավա որ սենց էս գրում.. որովհետև վիճակագրությունը ցույցա տալիս որ միշտ քո ասածի հակառակնա լինում  :Blush:

----------

Լեո (06.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (04.05.2009), Ուրվական (04.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Չելսին հաղթելու է Բարսելոնային ու կդառնա չեմպիոն


Չե՝ Չելսին հաղթելուա Բարսելոնին, Մանչեսթրնա դառնալու չեմպիոն:
Յա տակ դումայու :Think:

----------

Cesare (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վռո ջան Մանչեստրը հլը Արսենալ ունի դեմը ու Չելսի-Բարսելոնի հաղթողին: Իմ կարծիքով ձը չունի չեմպիոն դառնալու: Վատ են խաղում հիմա, անցած տարվա Մանչեստրը չի:

----------


## Vaho

> Վռո ջան Մանչեստրը հլը Արսենալ ունի դեմը ու Չելսի-Բարսելոնի հաղթողին: Իմ կարծիքով ձը չունի չեմպիոն դառնալու: Վատ են խաղում հիմա, անցած տարվա Մանչեստրը չի:


Նաղդի ըտենց վատ խաղալով եկել հասել են արդեն 1\4, 
համել մի մոռացեք, որ ետի Մանչեսթրնա,

----------


## Սամվել

Խիստ կասկածում եմ թ տարի իրար վրա...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նաղդի ըտենց վատ խաղալով եկել հասել են արդեն 1\4, 
> համել մի մոռացեք, որ ետի Մանչեսթրնա,


տարվա սկզբում լավ էր խաղում, վերջի մի ամիսը էն չի, լրիվ նստել են:

----------


## Ուրվական

Արսեն Վենգեր՝ "շատերը մեզ աուտսայդեր են համարում, բայց մենք կարող ենք դա անել":
Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոն՝ "մեզ մեկ գոլ է բաժանում եզրափակչից": 
Թեժ ա լինելու՝ Վենգեր-Ֆերգյուսոն, տեսնենք ով կհաղթի, ես որ հույս ունեմ ու հավատում եմ Արսենալին :Hands Up: :
Արդեն խաղը սկսվելու է, բարի ժամանց ու ֆուտբոլային գիշեր բոլորին:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արսենալ  :Cray:  
Էսօր անպայման Բարսելոնը պիտի հաղթի

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մանչեսթրը սպասում է Բարսելոնին… :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Եթե էս տարի էլ անգլիական եզրափակից լինի, ինձ համար այդ եզրափակիչը անհետաքրքիր կդառնա: 
Արդեն զզվել եմ վերջին տարիների խիստ ընդգծված անգլիական ՉԼ-ից:

Հուսով եմ Բարսան ՉԼ-ում հետաքրքրությունն ու ինտրիգը կպահի  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Չէ Մանչեսթրը սպասում է Չելսիին  :Tongue: 
Էս անգամ իմ ասածով է լինելու, չի կարող չէ միշտ հակառակը ստացվի  :Cool:  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ Մանչեսթրը սպասում է Չելսիին 
> Էս անգամ իմ ասածով է լինելու, չի կարող չէ միշտ հակառակը ստացվի


Կարող է...  :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

որ ճիշտն ասեմ իմ համար էլ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի Բարսա Մանչեստր եզրափակիցը, ուրախ կլինեմ եթե հենց տենց էլ լինի, բայց իմ կարծիքով Չելսիի շանսերը ավելի շատ են,մինչև Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղերն էի ես ասում, որ Չելսինա դառնալու չեմպիոն, տենանք հետաքրքիր խաղա սպասվում :Smile:

----------

Լեո (06.05.2009)

----------


## Venus

> Կարող է...


ես  հո անհաջողակ չեմ ? :Sad: 
լավ է որ իրականում խաղադրույք չեմ անում  :Sad: 
բայց մեկե զգում եմ Չելսին չեմպիոն է դառնալու  :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

Մնաց մի քանի ժամ, տենանք հլը :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Մնաց մի քանի ժամ, տենանք հլը


Կա՛մ Չեմպիոնների լիգան հետաքրքրությունը կկորցնի, կա՛մ կշարունակի մնալ հետաքրքիր :Smile:

----------


## LL14

Չի կարող հետաքրքրությունը կորցնի, քանի որ արդեն իսկ հետաքրքիր է լինլու. Մանչեստերը մենակ հերիք է: Ես անգլիական եզրափակիչ եմ սպասում   :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

չէ անգլիական եզրափակիչ չենք տեսնի

----------


## Լեո

> չէ անգլիական եզրափակիչ չենք տեսնի


Ես էլ եմ ուզում էդպես լինի, բայց էդքան միանշանակ վստահ չեմ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

վստահ չենք կարա լինենք, քանի որ Բարսելոնի հետ խաղումա ոչ պակաս ուժեղ թիմ, բայց ռեալին հաղթանակը հերիքա, որ ոնց որ պետքա խաղան

----------


## Լեո

> վստահ չենք կարա լինենք, քանի որ Բարսելոնի հետ խաղումա ոչ պակաս ուժեղ թիմ, բայց *ռեալին հաղթանակը հերիքա*, որ ոնց որ պետքա խաղան


Չեմ կարծում հերիք ա :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Եթե Չելսին ու Բարսան Չելսիի դաշտում 10 խաղ խաղան, ապա Բարսան առնվազն 6 կամ 7 խաղում կհաղթի, սակայն վաղը ամեն ինչ կարող ա պատահի: Հնարավոր ա Բարսայի խաղը չստացվի կամ բախտը ուղղակի չբերի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չեմ կարծում հերիք ա


չէ չէ հերիքա, որ ռեալին կրաց չլիներ հիմա միգուցե շանս չունենար, բայց հիմա լրիվ նորմալա, ու եզրափակիչում ել խնդիր չի լինի, են Մանչեստրը չի :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------

Սամվել (06.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

ճիշտա էն Մանչեստրը չի, ավելի ուժեղա

----------

Ambrosine (06.05.2009), Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ճիշտա էն Մանչեստրը չի, ավելի ուժեղա


Չէ հա :Wink: 

Ներկայիս Բարսան ավելի արժանի ա չեմպիոնի տիտղոսին, քան ներկայիս Մանչը;

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ քո ասածը չի հակասում նրան, որ ներկայիս Մանչը անցած տարվանինից ավելի ուժեղա :Wink:  Ու եթե ֆինալում հաղթի խոսքերս կապացուցի, ամեն դեպքում շատ բան չի փոխվել անցած տարվա Մանչի համեմատ
էս տարի ավելի դժվար թմեր անցավ` Ինտեր-Պորտո-Արսենալ անյցալ տարվա Լիոն-Ռոմա-Բարսելոնայի դեմ, հաշվի առնելով անցյալ տարվա Բարսաի վիճակը

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալիստ ջան, նախորդ ասածիցս մենակ «չէ հա»-ն էր վերաբերում քո գրառմանը :Wink:  :LOL: 
Մնացածը ուղղակի դիտարկում էր :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պատրա՞ստ եք: Դե սկսեցի'նք  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (06.05.2009), Սամվել (06.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Արսենալի քենիացի երկրպագուն կախվելա Արսենալի պարտությունից հետո :Shok: 
http://lenta.ru/news/2009/05/06/fan/

----------


## Լեո

> Արսենալի քենիացի երկրպագուն կախվելա Արսենալի պարտությունից հետո


Կարող ա մեծ խաղադրույք ա կատարած եղել :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Լռիվ տարելա  :Crazy:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, պարզվում ա 6 տարի շարունակ Ռեալին հաղթողի հաղթողնա դառել չեմպիոն...
Իսկ էս տարի Ռեալին ով հաղթեց? Լիվերպուլը... Իսկ Լիվերպուլի հարցերն ով լուծեց....?

Ոնց նայում եմ Հիդդինգի շախմատը իրա խոսքն ասելուա, մանավանդ որ մի անգամ արդեն ասեց:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ, պարզվում ա 6 տարի շարունակ Ռեալին հաղթողի հաղթողնա դառել չեմպիոն...
> Իսկ էս տարի Ռեալին ով հաղթեց? Լիվերպուլը... Իսկ Լիվերպուլի հարցերն ով լուծեց....?
> 
> Ոնց նայում եմ Հիդդինգի շախմատը իրա խոսքն ասելուա, մանավանդ որ մի անգամ արդեն ասեց:


Հա դե սպանիք թողիք էլի.. Հիդինգ հա հիդինգ...

ցանկացած թիմ էլ կարա 4 շերտով պաշտպանվի ու բախտի բերմամաբ մի քիչ էլ մրցավարի օգնությամբ 0-0 խաղա...  :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Սամ հաստատ ցանկացած թիմ չի կարա էտքանը անի:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009), Guest (07.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ հաստատ ցանկացած թիմ չի կարա էտքանը անի:


Դե հա.. բայց եսիմինչ մի հերոսություն չի էլի...

Ասենք մի հատ չտրված կարմիր քարտ, մի հատ չնշանակված 11 մետրոնոց... 3 մետրից ծուռ Խփող Բոյան.. Էտո՛ո... Բախտ ու դրա դեմ ընդամենը հակադրելով մի հատ պահ էն ել Բարսայի "նվերից"  :Xeloq:

----------


## ministr

> Հա դե սպանիք թողիք էլի.. Հիդինգ հա հիդինգ...
> 
> ցանկացած թիմ էլ կարա 4 շերտով պաշտպանվի ու բախտի բերմամաբ մի քիչ էլ մրցավարի օգնությամբ 0-0 խաղա...


Խոսքը մենակ Բարսայի հետ առաջին խաղի մասին չի, այլ ընդհանրապես: Մարդը ուժեղ ստրատեգա , դրա մասինա խոսքը:

----------


## ministr

Դրոգբան էս ինչ չայնիկություն արեց...

----------


## ministr

1:0

----------


## Սամվել

Ասինք Բախտավոր Բախտավոր.. Բայց էսքա՜ն ... Չեղած տեղից գոլը սենցա լինում  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասինք Բախտավոր Բախտավոր.. Բայց էսքա՜ն ... Չեղած տեղից գոլը սենցա լինում


Բայց Չելսին էսօր շատ ա տարբերվում Նոու կամպի Չելսիից. տարածքային առավելություն չունի, խաղում է պաշտպանական տակտիկայով, բայց ունի գոլային առավելություն ու խաղի ինտրիգային պահերն էլ հենց ինքն է ստեղծում՝ Վալդեսի դարպասի մոտ  :Mda:

----------


## ministr

շատ սիրուն գոլ էր... պադպլանկա..
Մեսսիին, Ինիեստային ու Պետոյին փակել են շնչելու օդ չեն տալիս: Ընդմիջումից հետո Չելսին սովորաբար ավելի ուժեղա խաղում, տեսնենք ոնց կլինի:

----------


## Arman_I

տենանք ինչա լինելու սրա վերջը...

----------


## ministr

Կարմիրն անկապ էր....չարժեր

----------


## Kita

բա սենց խաղի վախտ կարմիր կտան :Angry2:  :Not I:

----------


## ministr

Կարմիրը ավելորդ էր բայց Պիկեի ձեռքի համար 11 պտի դներ

----------

Amourchik (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Արդեն կարելիա շնորհավորել Բարսայի երկրպագուներին  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux: 
Լավ խաղ էր, լուրջ, մալադեց Բարսելօնայի ֆուտբոլիստներին
Հուսով եմ ավելացվածի ժամանակ բան չի փոխվի  :Wink: 
Չեմ սիրում Չելսիին  :Bad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

*Շնորհավոր* 
Եղբայրս էնտեղ գոռումա մեկա « Մանչեստրնա» դառնալու  :LOL:

----------


## Kita

Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա ես ինչ ուրախ եմմմմմմմմմմ :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
Ինեստաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Love:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 
11 մետրանոց, բա կարմիր քարտը :Angry2: 
Լացս գալիս է ուրախությունից :Cray:  :Love:

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009), Հայկօ (07.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ինիեստան մալադեց... բայց սուդյան ապուշի մեկն էր

----------

Amourchik (07.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Տեսաք Դռոգբան ոնց էր պատռվում  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական. Հայհոյանքանման արտահայտությունը ջնջված է;*

----------


## Enigmatic

Աստված իմ էս Բարսելոնան անարդարությամբ մինչև ուր ա հասնելու
դատավորը կեղտ մեռնում էր :Bad:

----------

Amourchik (07.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Չելսին ավելի արժանի էր, սուդյան սպանեց խաղը առաջին հերթին պենալ*ները* չդնելով, մինիմում երկուսը պարտավոր էր դներ

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ, ինքներդ ամեն ինչ տեսաք;-)  մենակ թե առանց պաշպանության Մանչեստի դեմ ինչ եք անելու ' չգիտեմ . . .

----------


## ministr

դրեց լրիվ անտեղի կարմիր, ու չդրեց երկու 100% պենալ.. բա դա ստորություն չի?

----------


## Սամվել

Նախ Էդ ձեր ասած Պենալեները ընդամենը մի հատ էին.. էն Պիկեի Ձեռով խաղացած պահը...

Երկրորդն էլ Էտի հավայի կարմիրից հետո էր

----------

Arman_I (07.05.2009), Kita (07.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Պիկեինը մեկ էլ վերջին մոմենտինը

----------


## Ambrosine

լավ, հիմա ինչ էլ ասենք, մեկա հաղթել են, եզրափակիչում իրենք էլ լինելու, նենց որ....
շնորհավոր

----------

Kita (07.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (07.05.2009)

----------


## LL14

Շատ ընտիր ու լարված խաղ էր, շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին  
Բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Չելսին ավելի արժանի էր հաղթանակի,  մրցավարն իրա գործը արեց, 2 մաքուր պենալը չդրեց: Չելսին հոյակապ պաշտպանվեց ու շատ լավ գոլային պահեր ուներ, ամեն դեպքում կարևորը արդյունքն է, Նորից եմ շնորհավորում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Պիկեինը մեկ էլ վերջին մոմենտինը


Ապեր Դեմքն էր Փագում վերջին մամենտին.. մի հատ էր .. էն էլ հավայի կարմիրից հետո..

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> լավ, հիմա ինչ էլ ասենք, մեկա հաղթել են, եզրափակիչում իրենք էլ լինելու, նենց որ....
> շնորհավոր


բա, ու հիմա էլ մի քանիսի կանխատեսած անգլիական եզրափակիչնել չի լինի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ ընտիր ու լարված խաղ էր, շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին  
> Բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Չելսին ավելի արժանի էր հաղթանակի,  մրցավարն իրա գործը արեց, 2 մաքուր պենալը չդրեց: Չելսին հոյակապ պաշտպանվեց ու շատ լավ գոլային պահեր ուներ, ամեն դեպքում կարևորը արդյունքն է, Նորից եմ շնորհավորում:


ԻՆչ 2 պենալա է.... բա Հավայի կարմիրի մասին նենց տակտիչնի մոռանում եք...

Արա դե լավ էլի ոնց չի դզում չուզողությունը  :Sad:

----------

Kita (07.05.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Մոռթ, Հիդինգին իրա մարտավարության համար լրիվ հասնում էր, 10 հոգով մնալուց հետո ուժեղ էր Չելսին, բայց դե կարևորը կրեցինք :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Kita (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ԻՆչ 2 պենալա է.... բա Հավայի կարմիրի մասին նենց տակտիչնի մոռանում եք...
> 
> Արա դե լավ էլի ոնց չի դզում չուզողությունը


հա ճիշտա, կարելի էր գոնե դեղին ցույց տալ

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԻՆչ 2 պենալա է.... բա Հավայի կարմիրի մասին նենց տակտիչնի մոռանում եք...
> 
> Արա դե լավ էլի ոնց չի դզում չուզողությունը


էս հլը չուզողություն ա կոչվում? չուզողություն կլիներ ընդհանրապես չշնորհավորելը ու Չելսիի օգտին չնշանակված տուգանայինները շեշտելը

----------


## Arman_I

> Նախ Էդ ձեր ասած Պենալեները ընդամենը մի հատ էին.. էն Պիկեի Ձեռով խաղացած պահը...
> 
> Երկրորդն էլ Էտի հավայի կարմիրից հետո էր


Սամ ջան ստորագրում եմ ամեն բառիդ տակ..... :Hands Up:  Էտո՛օ-ի պահին ուսախառը կպավ...և գնդակը գտավ ձեռքին,այն է միտում չկար

----------


## Սամվել

Գուսի Բախտը Էլի բերում էր հա  :LOL: 

հավայի չեղած տեղից գոլը  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> էս հլը չուզողություն ա կոչվում? չուզողություն կլիներ ընդհանրապես չշնորհավորելը ու Չելսիի օգտին չնշանակված տուգանայինները շեշտելը


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Չշեշտեցիր... համ էլ քո մասին չէր խոսքը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չշեշտեցիր... համ էլ քո մասին չէր խոսքը


ինչ կարևոր է՝ ում մասին էր խոսքը. այստեղ գտնվողներից կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի զլացել շնորհավորել

----------


## Rammstein

Ափսոս...  :Cray: 
Բարսելոնին չեմ սիրում...

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչ կարևոր է՝ ում մասին էր խոսքը. այստեղ գտնվողներից կարծես թե ոչ ոք չի զլացել շնորհավորել


Դե եթե պետքա դաժը չշնորհավորեին էլ...

Դե կներեք էլի... 



> Ափսոս... 
> Բարսելոնին չեմ սիրում...


Էս 1  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Ապեր Բարսելոնան էլ քեզ չի սիրում  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Մի հատ Բարսեոնայի Մոլի երկրպագու էլ հետը  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նախ Էդ ձեր ասած Պենալեները ընդամենը մի հատ էին.. էն Պիկեի Ձեռով խաղացած պահը...
> 
> Երկրորդն էլ Էտի հավայի կարմիրից հետո էր


չեմ ուզում խորանամ, ուրախությունդ չշեղեմ, բայց ես ու ռուսական երկու հաղորդավարնել երեք հատ մաքուր պենալ նկատեցինք, ետի հետո կարելիա քննարկել :Wink: 
կարմիրն էլ հաստատ չկար, դրա համարե ասումեմ սուդյան փչացրեց խաղը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե եթե պետքա դաժը չշնորհավորեին էլ...
> 
> Դե կներեք էլի...


այ էդ ժամանակ կուզեիր չուզողություն կասեիր, կուզեիր նախանձություն կասեիր... լավ, անցած

----------


## LL14

> ԻՆչ 2 պենալա է.... բա Հավայի կարմիրի մասին նենց տակտիչնի մոռանում եք...
> 
> Արա դե լավ էլի ոնց չի դզում չուզողությունը


Չուզողություն չեմ անում իմ համար լրիվ մեկ Է թե ով կանցներ, բայց Չելսին արժանի էր իրա խաղով, Կարմիրի համար համաձայն եմ անտեղի էր, բայց ուրիշ պահեր կար որ պարտավոր էր տար ու չտվեց, չեք կարող հերքել , որ չի օգնել

----------


## Ambrosine

> չեմ ուզում խորանամ, ուրախությունդ չշեղեմ, բայց ես ու ռուսական երկու հաղորդավարնել երեք հատ մաքուր պենալ նկատեցինք, ետի հետո կարելիա քննարկել
> կարմիրն էլ հաստատ չկար, դրա համարե ասումեմ սուդյան փչացրեց խաղը


ես 3-րդը չնկատեցի կամ էլ չեմ հիշում, բայց 2-ը հաստատ

----------


## Rammstein

> Էս 1  
> 
> Ապեր Բարսելոնան էլ քեզ չի սիրում  
> 
> Մի հատ Բարսեոնայի Մոլի երկրպագու էլ հետը


Բեր կլնի Բարսելոնի տեղը մի խոսա...  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ, սաղ մի կողմ: Չելսին տապոռ ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում: Այդպիսի խաղով, համոզված եմ, շատ-շատերը արժանի չէին համարի Չելսիին եզրափակիչին: Ամոթ էլ է: Հասկացանք: Նոու-Կամպում պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, բա իրենց դաշտում ինչու՞ են այդպես խաղում: Ֆուտբոլի հերն են անիծում:
Իսկ այսօրվա Բարսելոնի խաղի մասին ասեմ, որ ամենալավը խաղացին Չավին, հատկապես՝ Ինիեստան, Պիկեն, Տուրեն, Աբիդալը: Ալվեշի խաղը չստացվեց: Քանի անգամ հիմարաբար օդ հարվածեց: Հա, մոռացա, Վալդեսն էլ ոչինչ: Ինիեստան արտակարգ էր:

----------

Ambrosine (07.05.2009), Kita (07.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009)

----------


## John

Սամ, արի կլնի ընդունի, որ եթե մրցավարի մաման ամենահին մասնագիտության տեր չլիներ ' հավայի կարմիր չտար ու 3 պենալից ԳՈՆԵ մեկը դներ ' ավելի արդար կլներ ;-)

----------

Rammstein (07.05.2009), REAL_ist (07.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սամ, արի կլնի ընդունի, որ եթե մրցավարի մաման ամենահին մասնագիտության տեր չլիներ ' հավայի կարմիր չտար ու 3 պենալից ԳՈՆԵ մեկը դներ ' ավելի արդար կլներ ;-)


Ջոն, արի դու էլ ընդունիր, որ եթե Չելսիի խաղացողները մեկ-մեկ առաջ գնային, Բարսայի կազմում խաղային Անրին, Պույոլն ու Մարկեսը, կարող է ավելի արդար լիներ: Խաղն էլ՝ գեղեցիկ:

----------


## Ambrosine

լավ, արդեն ծայրահեղությունների հետևից եք ընկել

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վալդեսն էլ ոչինչ


Զարմանալի է, բայց փաստ

----------

Yellow Raven (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բայց եզրափակիչնել հեշտ չի լինելու

----------


## REAL_ist

Չելսին պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ուղղակի Բարսանա նենց ոճովա խաղում, որ համարյա միշտ գնդակի տիրելու տոկոսային հարաբերությունը իրա կողմնա, շատ հավանականա որ նույն տոկոսային հարաբերությունը ֆինալում էլ լինի, բայց դրանից Մանչի ֆուտբոլը պաշտպանողական չի դառնա
Չելսին Բարսայից շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց էս խաղը, Բարսան իրա խաղը չխաղաց, սաղ խաղի ընթացքում մի հատ հարված գոլերին վերջին րոպեներին ու հաղթանական, Չելսի գրոհները անհամեմատ ավելի սուր էին ու վտանգավոր: Ու ստե վաբշե կապ չունի որ ես Ռեալ եմ բալետ անում, իմ համար լռիվ մեկ էր էս խաղը ովա կրելու…

----------

Ambrosine (07.05.2009), LL14 (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չելսին պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ուղղակի Բարսանա նենց ոճովա խաղում, որ համարյա միշտ գնդակի տիրելու տոկոսային հարաբերությունը իրա կողմնա, շատ հավանականա որ նույն տոկոսային հարաբերությունը ֆինալում էլ լինի, բայց դրանից Մանչի ֆուտբոլը պաշտպանողական չի դառնա
> Չելսին Բարսայից շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց էս խաղը, Բարսան իրա խաղը չխաղաց, սաղ խաղի ընթացքում մի հատ հարված գոլերին վերջին րոպեներին ու հաղթանական, Չելսի գրոհները անհամեմատ ավելի սուր էին ու վտանգավոր: Ու ստե վաբշե կապ չունի որ ես Ռեալ եմ բալետ անում, իմ համար լռիվ մեկ էր էս խաղը ովա կրելու…


հա, համաձայն եմ
բայց Նոու կամպում ահավոր խաղացին, ու ես վստահ չեմ, որ Հռոմում էլ չէին տենց խաղալու
իսկ էսօր, էլի եմ ասել, որ Չելսին ահագին տարբերվում էր նախորդ խաղի Չելսիից, արժանի էր հաղթանակի, բայց իզուր պահեր էր կորցնում ու ... պատժվեց

Դրոգբային չորակազրկեն

----------


## John

Արա դե սիրում եմ էլի ՉԵԼՍԻԻՆ . . . ԷՍԻԵՆը հագցրեց Վալդեսին ;-) սրտիցս առյուն ա կաթում . . . Խեղջ Բալլակ . . . Բա էն թիթիզ Դրոգբան . . . Արա բա Ջոն Տերին . . .  Արա ու՞ր ա արդար մրցավարությունը . . . Խի՞ ա Ճաղարյանը օրինակ ծառայում ՉԼ-ի պոլուֆինալի սուդյային . . . Ու՞ր ես ԿՈԼԻՆԱ . . . Ու՞ր ա ֆիֆայի նախագահը . . . Մի՞թե բոլորը փակելու են աչքերը . . . Ես սենց չեմ խաղում . . . Խի՞ պտի չքնեմ էս գիշեր ու նստեմ լացեմ . . .

*Մոդերատորական.Հովսեփ ջան քեզ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, բայց էն Սամոյի գրածի համար ինքը մի հատ թոթոլ նկատողություն ստացել, քոնում էտ մասը ուղղակի խմբագրել եմ;*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արա դե սիրում եմ էլի ՉԵԼՍԻԻՆ . . . ԷՍԻԵՆը եց Վալդեսին ;-) սրտիցս առյուն ա կաթում . . . Խեղջ Բալլակ . . . Բա էն թիթիզ Դրոգբան . . . Արա բա Ջոն Տերին . . .  Արա ու՞ր ա արդար մրցավարությունը . . . Խի՞ ա Ճաղարյանը օրինակ ծառայում ՉԼ-ի պոլուֆինալի սուդյային . . . Ու՞ր ես ԿՈԼԻՆԱ . . . Ու՞ր ա ֆիֆայի նախագահը . . . Մի՞թե բոլորը փակելու են աչքերը . . . Ես սենց չեմ խաղում . . . Խի՞ պտի չքնեմ էս գիշեր ու նստեմ լացեմ . . .


Հովսեփ ջան, լավ, հո աշխարհի վերջը չի? լավ ա լինելու :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չելսին պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ուղղակի Բարսանա նենց ոճովա խաղում, որ համարյա միշտ գնդակի տիրելու տոկոսային հարաբերությունը իրա կողմնա, շատ հավանականա որ նույն տոկոսային հարաբերությունը ֆինալում էլ լինի, բայց դրանից Մանչի ֆուտբոլը պաշտպանողական չի դառնա
> Չելսին Բարսայից շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց էս խաղը, Բարսան իրա խաղը չխաղաց, սաղ խաղի ընթացքում մի հատ հարված գոլերին վերջին րոպեներին ու հաղթանական, Չելսի գրոհները անհամեմատ ավելի սուր էին ու վտանգավոր: Ու ստե վաբշե կապ չունի որ ես Ռեալ եմ բալետ անում, իմ համար լռիվ մեկ էր էս խաղը ովա կրելու…


Համաձայն չեմ: Չելսին հզոր պաշտպաններ ունի: Երևի նրա պաշտպանական քառյակը այսօր հզորագույնն է աշխարհում:  Եզրային պաշտպանները ոչ մի անգամ առաջ չեն գնացել: Նույնիսկ կարելի է ասել իրենց տուգանայինից տաս մետր առաջ չէին գնում: Բալակը տուգանայինից կամ տուգանայինի մատույցներից համարյա դուրս չե եկել, չնայած նրան, որ ունի մեծ հարձակողական պոտենցիալ: Էսսիենն ու Լեմպարդը մեկումեջ՝ հակագրոհների ժամանակ առաջ էին շարժվում: Անելկան իր կիսադաշտում պրեսսինգ էր իրականացնում, միայն երկրորդ խաղակեսում ակտիվացավ: Մալուդան էր միայն ակտիվ կիսապաշտպաններից: Այսինքն՝ անգամ գրոհելիս, որոնք հատուկենտ էին, Չելսին գրոհում էր ընդամենը չորս-հինգ ֆուտբոլիստով, մյուսները կիսադաշտից այս կողմ չէին անցնում: Բնականաբար, նման իրավիճակում, հաշվի առնելով նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ Չելսիի պաշտպանությունը հզոր է, գրագետ է, ինչպես նաև այն փաստը, որ այսօր Բարսելոնի հարձակումն ու կիսապաշտպանությունը հեռու էր իր լավագույնից, Բարսելոնը չէր կարող խաղալ իր լավագույն խաղը: Փակ է, ինչպես՞ խաղա: Փակողներն էլ Տերին, Ալեքսը, Բոզինգվան ու Է. Կոլն են՝ չհաշված կիսապաշտպանները:  Մեսսին էլ է անզոր. ի՞նչ անի, եթե դիմավորում են երեքով:



> Չելսին Բարսայից շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց էս խաղը


Թիմ, որն իր դաշտում ընդամենը երեսուն տոկոս է տիրել գնդակին, խաղի ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ է գրոհ կազմակերպել և արդյունքում պարտվել է, չի կարող շատ ավելի լավ խաղալ, քան այդ նույն խաղում իր հակառակորդը, որն անընդհատ տիրում էր նախաձեռնությանը, գեղեցիկ էր խաղում մինչև տուգանայինի մատույցներ, իսկ այնտեղ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով չէր կարողանում գրոհը հասցնել տրամաբանական ավարտին…

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թիմ, որն իր դաշտում ընդամենը երեսուն տոկոս է տիրել գնդակին, խաղի ընթացքում մի քանի անգամ է գրոհ կազմակերպել և արդյունքում պարտվել է, չի կարող շատ ավելի լավ խաղալ, քան այդ նույն խաղում իր հակառակորդը, որն անընդհատ տիրում էր նախաձեռնությանը, գեղեցիկ էր խաղում մինչև տուգանայինի մատույցներ, իսկ այնտեղ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով չէր կարողանում գրոհը հասցնել տրամաբանական ավարտին…


Մարկիզ ջան, դե լավ... Բարսելոնը ընդամենը մեկ հարված կատարեց դարպասին, որն էլ ավարտվեց դարպասի գրավումով: Ճիշտ է՝ նշանակում է 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք, բայց նաև նշանակում է, որ նույնսիկ դարպասին հարված չի եղել բացի այդ մեկից
պաշտպանները հաղթեցին հարձակվողներին, իսկ վերջին դրվագը բախտի բերմամբ էր, ոչ թե տրամաբանական կամ սպասելի

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ խաղալը չի սահմանափկվում գնդակ տիրելով, Չելսին հստակ խաղաց պաշտպանությունում, վտանգավոր հարձակման գծում ու մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ պահեր ստեղծեց մրցակցի դարպասի մոտ քան Բարսան, հենց դրանով էլ ավելի լավ խաղաց, լավ խաղալը մենակ 300 հատ մելկի պաս տալով չի
որ ասում եմ Չելսին պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ի նկատի ունեմ որ դաշտ դուս չէր եկել որ փակվեր իրա գոլերի մոտ, ոնց որ անցած խաղում էր, պռոստը հակագրոհների մարտավարություն էր կիրառում ու բնականաբար ճիշտ էր անում որտև ետքան ռեսուրս չունի Բարսայի հետ բաց խաղ խաղալու ու արկածախնդրության հետևից ընկնելու կարիք էլ չկար

----------

Ուրվական (07.05.2009)

----------


## LL14

REAL_ist ի հետ համաձայն եմ ու շատ ճիշտ մարտավարություն էր, հակագրոհնորը շատ արագ էին ստացվում ու վտանգավոր, Վալդեսը իրեն արդարացրեց լիովին

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան, դե լավ... Բարսելոնը ընդամենը մեկ հարված կատարեց դարպասին, որն էլ ավարտվեց դարպասի գրավումով: Ճիշտ է՝ նշանակում է 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք, բայց նաև նշանակում է, որ նույնսիկ դարպասին հարված չի եղել բացի այդ մեկից
> պաշտպանները հաղթեցին հարձակվողներին, իսկ վերջին դրվագը բախտի բերմամբ էր, ոչ թե տրամաբանական կամ սպասելի


Բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Կրկնում եմ՝ Բարսան շատ լավ ու գեղեցիկ ոճով գնդակը հասցնում էր մինչև տուգանայինի մատույցներ, բայց եթե այնտեղ տեղավորվել մի ամբողջ տաս հոգի, այն էլ ինչպիսիք, ինչպե՞ս է հարվածելու: Հե՞շտ է մտնել այդպիսի տուագանային հրապարակ, ապա հարվածել: Որքան ուզում ես տեխնիկապես լավը եղիր, որքան ուզում ես լավ հարվածներ ունեցիր, եթե տուգանայինում հավաքվել են լավ պաշտպանվել իմացող տաս ֆուտբոլիստ, դու չես կարող հարված կատարել: Մի պահ թուլացան ու ստացան իրնեց պատիժը: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք՝  խաղի ընթացքում Չելսին մի փոքր բացվեր, ինչ կկատարվեր:



> իսկ վերջին դրվագը բախտի բերմամբ էր


Նույն տրամաբանությամբ Էսիենի գոլը բախտի բերմամբ կարելի է համարել: Ընդ որում, այս գոլում բախտի գործոնն ավելի շատ էր, քան Ինիեստայի խփած գնդակի ժամանակ:

----------

Nareco (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա ես ի՞նչ եմ ասում: Կրկնում եմ՝ Բարսան շատ լավ ու գեղեցիկ ոճով գնդակը հասցնում էր մինչև տուգանայինի մատույցներ, բայց եթե այնտեղ տեղավորվել մի ամբողջ տաս հոգի, այն էլ ինչպիսիք, ինչպե՞ս է հարվածելու: Հե՞շտ է մտնել այդպիսի տուագանային հրապարակ, ապա հարվածել: Որքան ուզում ես տեխնիկապես լավը եղիր, որքան ուզում ես լավ հարվածներ ունեցիր, եթե տուգանայինում հավաքվել են լավ պաշտպանվել իմացող տաս ֆուտբոլիստ, դու չես կարող հարված կատարել: Մի պահ թուլացան ու ստացան իրնեց պատիժը: Պատկերացնու՞մ եք՝  խաղի ընթացքում Չելսին մի փոքր բացվեր, ինչ կկատարվեր:
> 
> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ Էսիենի գոլը բախտի բերմամբ կարելի է համարել: Ընդ որում, այս գոլում բախտի գործոնն ավելի շատ էր, քան Ինիեստայի խփած գնդակի ժամանակ:


շատ ես փոքրացնում Չելսիին. ես էլ էլի եմ ասում, քո հետ համաձայն եմ, որ նախորդ խաղում շատ <<վատ>> խաղացին, ամբողջ կազմով պաշտպանվեցին, բայց այսօր պատկերը այլ էր.. էլի գրել էմ, որ 30-70 էր տարածքային առավելության ցուցանիշը, բայց Չելսին և խաղային առավելություն ուներ, և ինտրիգային պահեր էր ստեղծում

իսկ չես կարծում, որ ամեն թիմի պաշտպանության խնդիրը հենց հակառակարդ թիմի հարձակվողների խաղը կասեցնել է? նրանց <<փակելը>>?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> լավ խաղալը չի սահմանափկվում գնդակ տիրելով, Չելսին հստակ խաղաց պաշտպանությունում, վտանգավոր հարձակման գծում ու մի քանի անգամ ավելի շատ պահեր ստեղծեց մրցակցի դարպասի մոտ քան Բարսան, հենց դրանով էլ ավելի լավ խաղաց, լավ խաղալը մենակ 300 հատ մելկի պաս տալով չի
> որ ասում եմ Չելսին պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ի նկատի ունեմ որ դաշտ դուս չէր եկել որ փակվեր իրա գոլերի մոտ, ոնց որ անցած խաղում էր, պռոստը հակագրոհների մարտավարություն էր կիրառում ու բնականաբար ճիշտ էր անում որտև ետքան ռեսուրս չունի Բարսայի հետ բաց խաղ խաղալու ու արկածախնդրության հետևից ընկնելու կարիք էլ չկար


Բայց ո՞նց չէր փակ խաղում: Համարյա տարբերություն չկար, եթե համեմատենք անցած խաղի հետ: Ուղղակի այն ժամանակ մեծ դեր խաղաց դրսի գործոնն ու Բարսայի հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստների ներկայությունը դաշտում: Տաս հոգով փակվելը բնավ չի խանգարում մեկ-մեկ հակագրոհներ կազմակերպել:



> Չելսին պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ չէր խաղում, ի նկատի ունեմ որ դաշտ դուս չէր եկել որ փակվեր իրա գոլերի մոտ,


Փակվել էր, բա ի՞նչ էր արել: Եթե փակված չլիներ խաղում լավագույնները չէին լինի Չավին ու Ինիեստան: Գնդակը մեկ-մեկ Էտոոն ու Մեսսին կխաղարկեին: Հենց գնդակը հասնում էր հարձակվողներից մեկին, միանգամից խլում էին: Խաղն ընթանում էր Չելսիի կիսադաշտում ու տուգանայինի մատույցներում, ուրեմն՝ փակվել էր: Նույն սխեման էին կիրառում, ինչ Բարսելոնում: Պարզապես հիմնական կազմ էր դուրս բերել Անելկային, որ առիթ լինի եզրով հակագրոհի: Ինչևէ, համաձայնվեք, որ դա հակագրոհներով խաղ չէր, ինչպես խաղում են իտալական թիմերը, հաճախ Արսենալը, Մանչեսթրը: Փակվելն էլ ո՞նց է լինում:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> իսկ չես կարծում, որ ամեն թիմի պաշտպանության խնդիրը հենց հակառակարդ թիմի հարձակվողների խաղը կասեցնել է? նրանց <<փակելը>>?


Ոչ միայն... այն էլ այսօրվա, այն էլ անգլիական, այն էլ գրանդ ակումբում:

----------


## Սամվել

Չթիմը դուս մնաց... 

ԻՆչևէ  :Blush:  

Ես էլ էի Ռուսական ալիքով նայում.. էտ էդ անասունը Յավնի Բարսայի կոմից չէր... ավելի ճիշտ առիթ էր ման գալիս որ Բարսային կծեր ... ու դրա համար էլ նեռվերս ավելի էին լարվել... Բայց դե Բարսան Վերջում սաղի բերանքը փագեց  :Cool:  :Tongue: 

Պենալ Մենակ Կար Պիկեի դրվաագում.. որ 100 տոկոսանոց պահ էր...բայց դե էլի եմ ասում դա չեղած կարմիր քարտից հետո էր... ու էն դրվագում որ Էսյենը Հետևից Ինյեստայի Ոտին տվեց Բաց ոտով.. էտի մի 9999 տոկոսանոց կարմիր էր .. հատկապես էն հավայի կարմիրից հետո ու դրա հետ համեմատած ... Էն մնացածը ուղակի Ռաբոչի պահեր էին...

Յայան չոտկի պատկատ էր արել... էն մյուսն էլ հետը...

Վերջի րոպեների պահն էլ դե Էտոն ուղակի երեսն էր փագում... 

Մի հատ Կարմիր մի հատ Պենալ... իրար Կոմպենսացրին... բայց դե հլը չկոնպենսացրին դաժը .. քանի որ էդ պենալը կարողա չլիներ էլ... եթե կարմիրը րիներ...

Ինչևէ Հաջորդը Մանչնա  :Cool:

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009), Մարկիզ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

*
Титаник -2* 
Միայն ծովն ու դելֆինն է պակասում:  :Jpit:

----------

HardRock (07.05.2009), Venus (07.05.2009), Yellow Raven (07.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009), Ուրվական (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Արա դե սիրում եմ էլի ՉԵԼՍԻԻՆ . . . ԷՍԻԵՆը հագցրեց Վալդեսին ;-) սրտիցս առյուն ա կաթում . . . Խեղջ Բալլակ . . . Բա էն թիթիզ Դրոգբան . . . Արա բա Ջոն Տերին . . .  Արա ու՞ր ա արդար մրցավարությունը . . . Խի՞ ա Ճաղարյանը օրինակ ծառայում ՉԼ-ի պոլուֆինալի սուդյային . . . Ու՞ր ես ԿՈԼԻՆԱ . . . Ու՞ր ա ֆիֆայի նախագահը . . . Մի՞թե բոլորը փակելու են աչքերը . . . Ես սենց չեմ խաղում . . . Խի՞ պտի չքնեմ էս գիշեր ու նստեմ լացեմ . . .


Հոսյ ջան չէի ուզում բայց դե 1 խաղը հիշի ու հասկացի որ Բալլակը չպիտի խաղար էրեկ, որ էտ պենալի պահերը էլ չլիներ:
Հալալ ա Չելսիին, 180 րոպե դիմադրեց, ուրիշ ոչ ոք չի կարա

----------


## Լեո

Եվ այսպես: Սկսենք մրցավար-սոխառածից: Երկար ասելու բան չկա, խայտառակ մրցավարություն էր, երկուստեք չնշանակված տուգանայիններ, անիմաստ կարմիր քարտ:

Իսկ հիմա խաղի ու արդյունքի մասին: Մենք պիտի դուրս գայինք եզրափակիչ ու դուրս եկանք: Չեմպիոնների լիգայում ֆուտբոլ են խաղում ու ֆուտբոլային թիմերն են հաղթում, ոչ թե ռեգբիիստները: Մենք հազար անգամ ավելի արժանի ենք եզրափակիչին, միանշանա՛կ: Ու մերոնք դա արեցին. 9 հարձակվողով պայքարից դուրս թողեցին 11 դարպասապահի:

Ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, երեկ Չելսիի խաղից սիրտս խառնում էր: Բացառությամբ մեկ-երկու դրվագի, խաղի մնացած ընթացքում ֆուտբոլ չէին խաղում, ռեգբի էր: 

Վսյո, հալա ա մեզ, թող Չելսին մանթոյից սատկի, հասնում ա:

----------


## Լեո

Եվ մի բան էլ: Գուս Հիդինգը իրոք հանճարեղ մարզիչ ա, բայց Բարսա - Չելսի և Չելսի - Բարսա խաղերից հետո ապացուցեց, որ ինքը նաև հանճարեղ *խաղի դիտարժանություն փչացնող ա* :Bad:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Շնորհավորում եմ հարձակողական ֆուտբոլի երգրպագուներին:
Նունիսկ խաղալով մրցաշրջանի իր վատագույն խաղը Բարսելոնը անցավ և ապացուցեց իր կարգը:

Իսկ ովքեր ասում են Չելսին արժանի էր, ինչով էր արժանի?
Էլ ոնց կլներ 2-3հատ վտանգավոր պահ են ստեղծել 3պաշտպանով խաղացող թիմի դեմ:

----------


## Vaho

> Գուսի Բախտը Էլի բերում էր հա 
> 
> հավայի չեղած տեղից գոլը


Հը Սամվել, հմի ում պախտը բերեց՞ այսենցա հլնում ելի, Բարսի բախտը բերեց անցավ ֆինալ, այտենց բախտը բերելով ել կդառնա չեմպիոն, սկի չմտածեք :Ok:  :LOL: 
Էտի իրանց բախտնա, ու ոչ մեկնել չի կարա իրանց ձեռից առնի:

----------


## Vaho

Այ մարդ զարմանում եմ էս չելսիի խաղցողների վրա թե ասա վերջում խիեք գնացել չամռվել ետ հարիֆին ու ուզում ինչ որ բան բացատրել, դրա նման   :Angry2:  :Angry2:  սուդեքին բան չեն բացատրում միանքամից կթքիեք վրեն ու վերջ ելի, իրան ետ էր էր հասնում:

----------


## ministr

Բարսան քիչ թե շատ լուրջ թիմի հանդիպեց ու ճռռում էր..
Էս տարի Պրիմերայում թիմ չկա.. դրա համար էլ Ռեալ են նվաստացնում ու 100 գոլ են ծեփել:
Ողջունելի ա, որ եզրափակիչում հայտնվեցին Եվրոպայի իրոք երկու ուժեղագույն թիմերը, էդ առումով արդարության դեմ բողոքելու տեղ չկա, բայց Բրսայի առաջ հիմա շատ լուրջ թիմ ա, ահռելի ռեսուրսով.. նենց որ չնայած քվեարկել եմ Բարսայի օգտին, բայց չեմպիոն Մանչեստրին եմ տեսնում: Ֆերգյուսոնը պակաս շախմատիստ ու ստրատեգ չի, եթե ավելի չլինի իսկ թիմն էլ շատ է գերազանցում Չելսիին:

Բայց Բարսային հալալա.. էդ կարմիրը ոչ մի նշանակություն չուներ.. իրանց գործն էին անում մինչև վերջ: Իսկ Չելսին եթե իրացներ էնքան գոլային պահերից գոնե մեկը էս օրին չէր լինի, եթե դու չես խփում, ուրեմն սպասի գոլի քո դարպասում:

Սուդյան իրոք արվամոլ էր.. կարմիր, պենալ... գոնե մի հատ բոկովոյի հետ խորհրդակցեր նոր կարմիր ցույց տար... էն տղեն ընդհանրապես բան չէր արել...

----------


## Լեո

> Հը Սամվել, հմի ում պախտը բերեց՞ այսենցա հլնում ելի, Բարսի բախտը բերեց անցավ ֆինալ, այտենց բախտը բերելով ել կդառնա չեմպիոն, սկի չմտածեք
> Էտի իրանց բախտնա, ու ոչ մեկնել չի կարա իրանց ձեռից առնի:


Իրոք բախտը բերեց, 10 հոգով 11 հոգուն բորձյուրին թողին: 
Հա, իրոք բախտներս բերես, որ Գուս Հիդինգն էլ չէր հայտավորվել մեկնարկային կազմում: Թե չէ 12 դարպասապահի դեմ շատ դժվար կլիներ:
Ո՜նց բախտներս բերեց, ոնց կարողացանք ֆուտբոլային մեթոդներով ռեգբիստներին չեզոքացնել, ո՜նց...

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսան քիչ թե շատ լուրջ թիմի հանդիպեց ու ճռռում էր...


Հա, բա ոնց, սենց կխոսեք: Առանց Անրիի, Պույոլի ու Մարկեսի, 10 հոգով, էքսպերիմենտալ պաշտպան Յայա Տուրեով մրցակցի դաշտում մրցակցին ֆուկ արինք: Հա բա ո՜նց...

----------

Նորմարդ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Venus

> ԻՆչ լավա որ սենց էս գրում.. որովհետև վիճակագրությունը ցույցա տալիս որ միշտ քո ասածի հակառակնա լինում


Հիմա նայի ինչ եմ ասելու Սամվել ջան - Բարսան չեմպիոն է դառնալու  :LOL:  :Victory: 

Երեկվա խաղը շատ դուրս եկավ, բայց մրցավարը ամեն ինչ փչացչրեց, եթե թողնային մի հատ Դրոգբան ու Բալլակը դրա վերջը կտային  :Shok:   :Black Eye: 
ամենավատ պահն է որ 1 չոպեից էլ քիչ է մնում, հաղթելու ես ու հանկարծ պարտվում ես , նման բան հիշում եմ  2000 թվի Եվրոպայի եզրափակիչին երբ 1 րոպեի ընթացքում Ֆրանսիան գոլ խփեց ու Իտալիան պարտվեց  :Sad:  :Cray: 
բայց 2 գոլն էլ ընտիր էին, մանավանդ Էսիենի խփածը  :Good:

----------


## Vaho

> Իրոք բախտը բերեց, 10 հոգով 11 հոգուն բորձյուրին թողին: 
> Հա, իրոք բախտներս բերես, որ Գուս Հիդինգն էլ չէր հայտավորվել մեկնարկային կազմում: Թե չէ 12 դարպասապահի դեմ շատ դժվար կլիներ:
> Ո՜նց բախտներս բերեց, ոնց կարողացանք ֆուտբոլային մեթոդներով ռեգբիստներին չեզոքացնել, ո՜նց...


Չե բախտներտ բերեց որ Բարսի բալեշիկ էր սուդիան :Angry2:

----------

Venus (07.05.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Չե բախտներտ բերեց որ Բարսի բալեշիկ էր սուդիան


Երևի դրա համար անկապ կարմիր տվեց չէ՞  :Think:

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հիմա նայի ինչ եմ ասելու Սամվել ջան - *Բարսան չեմպիոն է դառնալու*





> Էս անգամ իմ ասածով է լինելու, չի կարող չէ միշտ հակառակը ստացվի


Էս էլ սենց :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Վերջի գրածս էլ ուժի մեջ չի, որովհետև էլի չօգնեց, մեկե միշտ իմ ասածի հակառակն է լինում  :Tongue: 
Բարսելոնան չեմպիոն է  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Երևի դրա համար անկապ կարմիր տվեց չէ՞


Բա ետքան պենալները որ չդրեց դրա համար իր արեվին եդ անկապ կարմիրով ուզում էր իբր մեխքերը քավել, 
լավ եհ

----------

Venus (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա ետքան պենալները որ չդրեց դրա համար իր արեվին եդ անկապ կարմիրով ուզում էր իբր մեխքերը քավել, 
> լավ եհ


Վրո ջան, ինչ էլ ներվեր ունես... թող ջան ասեն, ջան լսեն
հետո էլ կարմիրից հետո սկսվեց...

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնան չեմպիոն է


Վերջը դու էլ ճիշտ ուղու վրա եկար :Wink:

----------


## Venus

Ոչ  :Tongue:  ես դե պարզ է ինչի համար եմ էտպես գրել, անգլիական թիմի անունը չեմ ուզում տամ որ անհաջողության չմատնվի, փաստորեն տաղանդ ունեմ տեղյակ չէի, բացահայտվեցի :LOL:

----------

ministr (07.05.2009), Vaho (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Վրո ջան, ինչ էլ ներվեր ունես... թող ջան ասեն, ջան լսեն
> հետո էլ կարմիրից հետո սկսվեց...


Մենք հա՛մ ջան ենք ասում, հա՛մ ջան ենք լսում: Լավ ենք անում:
Թող մտածեն նրանք, ովքեր ջան ասելու ու լսելու ո՛չ թեմա ունեն, ո՛չ էլ առիթ :Tongue:  




> Ոչ  ես դե պարզ է ինչի համար եմ էտպես գրել, *անգլիական թիմ*ի անունը չեմ ուզում տամ որ անհաջողության չմատնվի, փաստորեն տաղանդ ունեմ տեղյակ չէի, բացահայտվեցի


Վե՛րջ, ասեցիր :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Վրո ջան, ինչ էլ ներվեր ունես... թող ջան ասեն, ջան լսեն
> հետո էլ կարմիրից հետո սկսվեց...


Էլ նեռվերա մնացել Աստղ ջան, չեմ շարունակելու վերջ, ինչ ուզումա անեն, առանց են էլ հազիվ եմ ընձի զսպում, ետ սուդիայի  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ոչ  ես դե պարզ է ինչի համար եմ էտպես գրել, անգլիական թիմի անունը չեմ ուզում տամ որ անհաջողության չմատնվի, փաստորեն տաղանդ ունեմ տեղյակ չէի, բացահայտվեցի


Իրականում ասում ես բարսելոնա,բայց մտածում ես Մանչեսթեր,հետևաբար Մանչնա հաղթելու ըստ քեզ,ասելը կապ չունի :Tongue:

----------

ministr (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենք հա՛մ ջան ենք ասում, հա՛մ ջան ենք լսում: Լավ ենք անում:
> Թող մտածեն նրանք, ովքեր ջան ասելու ու լսելու ո՛չ թեմա ունեն, ո՛չ էլ առիթ 
> 
> 
> Վե՛րջ, ասեցիր


մենք և թեմա ունենք, և առիթ
դեռ ինչքանն էլ ստեղծելու ենք :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա խաղին,գոլից հետո նենց եմ գոռացել,որ տնեցիք սաղ վեր թռան :LOL:  Գերֆանտաստիկ մրցաշրջանա ստացվում,էս տարի Բարսելոնան բոլոր նախադրյալները ունի բոլոր ռեկորդները խփելու համար… 
Իսկ պենալ,մենալ հեչ կարևոր չեն,կարևորը հակաֆուտբոլը պարտվեց,մնացածը երկրորդական են :Wink:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Guest

Ափսոս իհարկե, որ խաղից հաճույք ստանալու փոխարեն մենակ նյարդայնանում էի մրցավարի անարդար որոշումներից: *5*  չնշանակված 11 մետրանոց (աղբյուր), էտ մի քիչ պերեբոռ ա… 
Բայց դե հույսը դնել սուդյաի վրա էլի սխալ կլիներ, կային պահեր, լիքը… պետք եր իրացնել: Մեղավոր են, սակայն 1000 անգամ ավելի էին առժանի եզրափակիչում գտնվելուն:

----------

Amourchik (07.05.2009), Vaho (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Շատ օբեկտիվ աղբյուրա խոսք չկա:
Հատկապես էս մասերը 


> Своими решениями Эвребе сделал бесполезными *два фантастических* матча "Челси"





> Напомним, что в первом матче "Челси" удалось в Барселоне сохранить нулевую ничью.

----------

Մարկիզ (07.05.2009), Նորմարդ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսկ են ով էր ասում, որ պետք է անգլիական եզրափակիչ լինի??? :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

Յաաաաաաաաաաաաաախք :Bad: /հասկացողը հասկացավ/

----------

Morpheus_NS (07.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Աստված իմ էս Բարսելոնան անարդարությամբ մինչև ուր ա հասնելու
> դատավորը կեղտ մեռնում էր


ինչ լավա մեկը ամբողջ սիրտիցս ա խոսում, էս ինչ ճիշտ ես :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Յաաաաաաաաաաաաաախք/հասկացողը հասկացավ/


Այսինքն՞… :LOL:  Աչքիս ես անհասկացող եմ:

----------

Նորմարդ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Այսինքն՞… Աչքիս ես անհասկացող եմ:


 :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ են ով էր ասում, որ պետք է անգլիական եզրափակիչ լինի???


Օրինակ Ֆերգյուսոնը  :Smile:  Ու իրականությունից շատ հեռու չէր

----------


## Ապե Ջան

հա հեռու չէր, բայց մեկա չեղավ :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

> Շատ օբեկտիվ աղբյուրա խոսք չկա:
> Հատկապես էս մասերը


Եթե բարսելոնի բալելշիկ չլինեիր, կհասկանայիր, որ իրոք օբյեկտիվ աղբյուր ա  :Smile:  Էս կայքում երնեք սուբյերկիվություն րշչեմ տեսել, ի տարբերություն, խոսքի, հայ կոմենտատորների:

----------


## Լեո

> Յաաաաաաաաաաաաաախք/հասկացողը հասկացավ/


Ես քեզ հասկացա: Իրոք յախք: Իրոք Չելսին զզվելի խաղ խաղաց :Bad: 

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Նորմարդ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Ես քեզ հասկացա: Իրոք յախք: Իրոք Չելսին զզվելի խաղ խաղաց


Չելսին զզվելի խաղ խաղաց՞ :Shok:  :Think: , հետաքրքիրա

----------


## LL14

> հա հեռու չէր, բայց մեկա չեղավ


Կարևորը չեմպիոնը անգլիական կլինի  :Rolleyes:

----------

Amourchik (19.05.2009), Cesare (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարևորը չեմպիոնը անգլիական կլինի


ետ որտեղից վերցրեցիր որ պետքա անգլիական լինի, ուրեմն էսքան եկավ հասավ որ Մանչեստրին կրվի հա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ, ինչու՞ եք անհարկի վիճաբանում: Չելսին խաղացել է լավ, շա՜տ լավ: Մոռացել եք՞ Դրոգբայի գլխով հարվածները, որոնցից մեկը դիպավ ուղղահայաց, մյուսը՝ հորիզոնական դարպասաձողին: Մոռացա՞ք Դրոգբայի փոխանցումները Անելկային, որը աջ եզրից մտնելով տուգանային, ինչպիսի հարվածներ էր հասցնում դարպասի ուղղությամբ: Այ, եթե Վալդեսը չլիներ, մի երկու-երեք հատ արդեն մտել էր: Վերջապես Լեմպա՜րդ: Քանի անգամ խեղճը կենտրոնով ճեղքեց Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը, չլելով Տուրեյին, Էտոոյին/որը նահանջել էր/, Պիկեյին, Չավիին, հարվածեց սակայն գնդակը չէր ցանկանում այդպես էլ հայտնվել հակառակորդի կախարդված դարպասում: Բա Բալլակի այն երեսուն մետրից հարվածը, որը դիպավ հորիզոնական դարպասաձողին, ապա դիպավ Վալդեսի քյալլին, հետո՝ նորից դարպասաձողին/արդեն ուղղահայաց, հետո էլ դիպավ տուգանային նահանջած Մեսսիի աջ ականջին ու դուրս եկավ անկյունային: Այդ անկյունային ժամանակ չէ՞ր, որ Տերրին գլխով հարվածեց պատահաբար դարպասային գծին հայտնված Ինիեստայի ոտքին ու գնդակը հրաշքով դարպասում չհայտնվեց:
Էս հըլը ինչ է՜, բա Մալուդայի անցումները, բա Բոզինգվայի ու Կոլի անցումները եզրերով ու փոխանցումները, որոնք կամ բախտի բերմամբ չէին բերում գոլի, կամ էլ դիպչելով Բարսայի տուգանայինում հայտնված Բարսայի հարձակվողներին, դուրս էր գալիս:

 :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## LL14

> ետ որտեղից վերցրեցիր որ պետքա անգլիական լինի, ուրեմն էսքան եկավ հասավ որ Մանչեստրին կրվի հա


Նույնն էլ Մանչեստերի մասին կասեմ:  Ամեն դեպքում շատ արժանի մրցակիցներ են, շատ հետաքրքիր խաղ է լինելու ու հուսով եմ, որ կհաղթի ուժեղագույնը

----------

Ապե Ջան (07.05.2009)

----------


## John

> Лучше поставить клубный автобус в ворота, чем рефери.. По крайней мере это по правилам игры футбол.


Կատալոնիայի Աստվածը …

----------

Amourchik (19.05.2009), Guest (07.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (07.05.2009), REAL_ist (07.05.2009), Vaho (07.05.2009), Yellow Raven (07.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Եթե բարսելոնի բալելշիկ չլինեիր, կհասկանայիր, որ իրոք օբյեկտիվ աղբյուր ա  Էս կայքում երնեք սուբյերկիվություն րշչեմ տեսել, ի տարբերություն, խոսքի, հայ կոմենտատորների:


Խոսքը կոնկրետ հոդվածի մասին էր, որտեղ ակնհայտա միակողմանիությունը:
Մյուս "պենալների" մասին արդեն կարծիքս ասել եմ, Ալվեշ-Մալուդա զուգյում նույպես ոչ մի պենալ չկար:

Ալվեշը խախտեց կանոները մինչև տուգանային հասնելը ու շարունակեց նաև տուգանայինում, բայց ուշադրութուն ՄԻՆՉև տուգանային հասնելը Մալուդան նույնպես միացավ զվարճանքին ու քաշքշում էր:
Տուգանային պետք է նշանակվեր այն կետում, որտեղ Մալուդան սկսել էր "ձեռքերով աշխատել", ոչ թե այնտեղ, որտեղ ընկավ:

Դե իսկ ֆանտաստիկայի մասով իրոք վերջն էր:
Փաստորեն երբ թիմը ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում հաշվված անգամներա անցնում կենտրոնի գիծը, մի հատ գոլային պահա ստեղծում էտ կոչվումա ֆանտաստիկ խաղ:

Հ.Գ. Ես Բարսելոնայի բալելշիկ չեմ: Եթե ոչ հայկական թիմեր խաղում են, ես բալետ եմ անում խաղացող թիմին ընդդեմ խեցգետնի կեցվածքով իրանց տուգանայինում կանգած թիմերի:

----------

Մարկիզ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Կատալոնիայի Աստվածը …


Շնորհակալությունս պատահական ստացվեց :Դ

----------


## John

> Փաստորեն երբ թիմը ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում *հաշվված անգամներա անցնում կենտրոնի գիծը,* *մի հատ* գոլային պահա ստեղծում էտ կոչվումա ֆանտաստիկ խաղ:


էս ա փաստորեն օբյեկտիվությունը…  հալալ ա ֆուտբոլասեր ախպեր … էս թեմայում վերջին գրառումս Մ.Յ.-ի երկրպագուներին շնորհավորելու բովանդակություն ա ունենալու …

----------

Amourchik (19.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

աչկիս աշխարհում լավ մենակ Բարսանա խաղում գերհարձակվողական ֆուտբոլով :LOL: 
չեմ ուզում հավատամ որ ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդը կարա երեկվա Չելսիի խաղը լավ չգնահատի :Smile:  էլ ոնց կլներ հազիվ թիմ պատահեց որ դեմը հայհայա առնում էր օդերը փագել էր....
տենաս Մանչի խաղից հետո էլա հակաֆուտբոլի թեման բարձրացվելու :Think:

----------

Amourchik (19.05.2009), Vaho (07.05.2009), Venus (08.05.2009), Ուրվական (07.05.2009)

----------


## John

> ПЭДДИ ВЕРНЕТ ДЕНЬГИ  
> 07.05.2009, 13:12 
> 
> Отреагировав на беспрецедентные ошибки в судействе во время второй игры полуфинала, букмекерская контора Пэдди Пауэра, не теряя времени, пообещала, что все, кто ставил на победу "Челси" в основное время или на то, что "синие" выйдут в финал соревнования, получат причитающиеся суммы. 
> 
> "Челси", который должен был встретиться в финале с "МЮ", был четырежды лишен возможности пробить законные пенальти и в результате проиграл по правилу выездного мяча, забитого на 93-й минуте игроком "Барселоны" Андресом Иньестой. 
> 
> Пэдди Пауэр заявил: "Судейство во вчерашнем матче было отвратительным, низким, недостойным, мы не хотим, чтобы наши клиенты страдали из-за подобного абсурда. Все, кто ставил на победу "Челси" в основное время или на то, что "синие" выйдут в финал соревнования, получат причитающиеся суммы".


կներեք, ժամանակ չունեմ թարքմանելու՝ դժվար թե մարդ լինի, որ չհասկանա … մոդերներ ջան, փլիզ ըմբռնումով մոտեցեք … 
հոդվածի հետ կապված՝ հալալ ա ՏՂՈՒՆ . . . հարգում ես էլի մարդուն …

Հոդվածում խոսվում է Չելսի-Բարսելոնա խաղում մրցավարության մասին։ Ըստ հեղինակի, որը բուքմեյքերական ընկերության ղեկավար է, մրցավարությունը վատն է եղել և  բոլոր այն հաճախորդները, որոնք իրենց մոտ կատարել են խաղադրույքներ հօգուտ Չելսիի՝ կստանան իրենց համապատասխան գումարները։
*
Մոդերատորական։ Ես ավելացնում եմ հայերեն համառոտ նկարագրությունը։ Հաջորդ անգամ նմանատիպ գրառումներն ուղղակի կջնջվեն՝ համապատասխան հետևանքերով։*

----------

REAL_ist (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> էս ա փաստորեն օբյեկտիվությունը…  հալալ ա ֆուտբոլասեր ախպեր … էս թեմայում վերջին գրառումս Մ.Յ.-ի երկրպագուներին շնորհավորելու բովանդակություն ա ունենալու …


Դե օբեկտիվությունը իրա տեղը, բայց դե լավ կիներ պատասխանալուց առաջ նախապատմությունը կարդաիր ու զգաիր, որ խոսքը առաջին խաղի մասին էր, որը անհայտ "օբեկտիվ" հեղինակը անվանել էր ֆանտաստիկ խաղ Չելսիի կատարմամբ:

----------


## Հենո

Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:  :Ok: 
Բան չունեմ ասելու արժանի են 3 գավաթներն էլ տանեն...

----------

Լեո (07.05.2009), Մարկիզ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Հա մեկ էլ թող չելսիականները թող կողմնորոշվեն, թե չէ մի տեղ խոսվումա 5պենալի մասին մի տեղ 4մի տեղ 2: Լրիվ էն հին անեկդոտի պատմություննա:

Մի հատ գլուխգովան որսորդ հերթական որսիցա պատմում:
Ասում անտառով գնում եմ մեկ էլ 20հատ գայլ հելան դեմս, լսողները բա այ ախպեր մի քիչ իջի 20հատ գայլ Հայաստանում չկա,
-Դե կարողա 20չէ, բայց 10հատ հաստատ կլիներ:
-Դե լավ մի քիչ էլ իջի, գլուխ ես գովում:
-5հատ հաստատ կլիներ:
-Մի քիչ էլ իջի:
Վերջը էս ասումա տղերք մի հատ հաստատ կար:
-Դե լավ մի քիչ էլ իջի:
-Տղերք ջան ինչ ճիշտնա գել չեմ տեսել, բայց ձենը հաստատ լսեցի:  :LOL:

----------

Մարկիզ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Շնորհավորում եմ
> Բան չունեմ ասելու արժանի են 3 գավաթներն էլ տանեն...


Ինչպիսի՜ օբյեկտիվություն  երկու նախադասությամբ: :Hands Up: 
Իհարկե, արժանի են, Հենո ջան… :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

ստե մնումա պակաս *You will never walk aaaaaalooone*-ը. էս ել որ գրեք կդառնա առանց միսիկի բոռշ ....

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոչ  ես դե պարզ է ինչի համար եմ էտպես գրել, անգլիական թիմի անունը չեմ ուզում տամ որ անհաջողության չմատնվի, փաստորեն տաղանդ ունեմ տեղյակ չէի, բացահայտվեցի


Աստղ ջան... դու որ սենց ասի՜ր.. սիրտս վերջնական տեղը ընգավ  :LOL:  :LOL:  

Այսինքն սենց ասելով դու մտածում էս որ Մենչնա հաղթելու հետևաբար մենք ենք Չեմպինն  :Cool: 




> Ափսոս իհարկե, որ խաղից հաճույք ստանալու փոխարեն մենակ նյարդայնանում էի մրցավարի անարդար որոշումներից: *5*  չնշանակված 11 մետրանոց (աղբյուր), էտ մի քիչ պերեբոռ ա… 
> Բայց դե հույսը դնել սուդյաի վրա էլի սխալ կլիներ, կային պահեր, լիքը… պետք եր իրացնել: Մեղավոր են, սակայն 1000 անգամ ավելի էին առժանի եզրափակիչում գտնվելուն:


Ապեր չգիդեմ դու ոնց.. բայց ես ֆուտբոլից էնքան հասկանում եմ որ ինքս կադրը նայելով տենամ Պենալ կար թե չկար... ինձ ինչոր Աղբյուրներ պետք չեն ակնհայտ բաները տենալու համար... մի բան փաստա եթե մի աղբյուր հատկապես էն առաջի խաղը համարումա ֆանտաստիկ խաղ ես էլ բան չունեմ ասելու... 

Նույն առաջին խաղում Բալակին պետքա հաներ բացահայտ Ինյեստային ՉՌՓԵԼՈՒ համար... բայց դե չհանեց... ինչորայա պատմությունը եթեներ չի սիրում... 

Մենակ մի բան կասեմ... Ֆուտբոլը տղամարդկանց սպորտա... ու ասենք որ մեկը սկսումա հավայի պենալի վրա խաղալ էդ արդեն տղամարդկություն չի... էլի եմ ասում Սաղ էդ ձեր ասած 15 պենալները ընդամնեը Չելսիի հարձակվողների կանացի հատկանիշների հետևանք էին... Հանց մեկը մտնում էր Տուգանային ու կողքով մի հատ Բարսայի խաղացողի քամի էր անցնում Չռփվում էր գետնին... բայց դե հո տենց չի ձևը .. *պենալը նշանակելու համար ընկնելը քիչա է Ապե՜ր, պետքա խախտում էլ լինի* 

Պենալ կար մենակ մի դրվագում, այն է Պիկեի ձեռքով խաղի ժամանակ... բայց դե դա չտեսնելով մրցավարը մասամբ քավեց հավայի տրված կարմիրի մեղքը.... 

Իսկ հիմա խաղի մասին...

Հիդինգի բախտը էլի բերեց ու չեղած տեղից 9րդ րոպեին գոլ ծնվեց.. Այսինքն եթե Չելսին պետքա բացվեր ու խաղար ֆուտբոլ ու կարողա կարգին խաղ տենաինք.. բայց դե չեղավ.. դրա տեղը տղեքը մեր բախտից մի հատ հավայի գոլ կպցրին ու սկսեցին իրանց նախորդ խաղի տակտիկայով խաղալ.. էն Բացառությամբ որ Չկային Մարկեզ ու Պույոլ... հենակետայինի դիրքում էլ երիտասարդ Բուսկետսն էր/ Հետաքրքիրն էնա որ ինքը զամեն եղավ նոր իմացա որ դաշտումա  :Smile: / Դրա համար էլ լիքը հակագրոհներ արեցին.. Բա ի՞նչ էիք սպասում... Հայաստանի հավաքականն էլ լիներ լիքը մամենտներ կունենար... 

Ու Ամոթ Չելսիին որ էտքանից հետո չխփեց... Հա ԱՄՈԹ տենց թիմը արժանի չէր եզրափակիչ անցնելու... 

Իսկ Բարսային մի հատ անցքը իրանց էդ 5 մետրանոց պատի մեջ հերիք եղավ գոլ խփելու համար... Որովհետև Բարսան Բարսայա ոչ թե 5 մետրանոց փողերից կառուցված պատա... 

Սխալ Չհասկանաք... առանձին վերցրած Չելսիի ֆուտբոլիստների մեծ մասին ոչ միայն շատ հարգում եմ այլ նաև սիրում.. Օրինակ հենց նւոյն Դրոգբային, Լեմպարդին, Տերրիին ու էլի լիքը Տղեքի... բայց դե երբ որ արդեն Բալակներլա դառնում կենտրոնական պաշտպան ուրիշ բան մտքիս չի գալիս քան 5 մետրանոց պատը...

Ու լավա որ Հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլը ապացուցեց որ անվերջ չես պաշտպանվի...

----------

Nareco (08.05.2009), Yellow Raven (08.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009), Մարկիզ (07.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

խոսում եք 5 չնշանակված պենալներից?
Դռոգբայի 1-ին և 3-րդ "անկումները" բացահայտ սիմուլյացիայա էր, դէ հիմա թող գտնվի մեկը ով ասի որ տուգանայինում սիմուլյացիայի դիմած ֆուտբոլիստին դեղին չեն տալիս!
Ու հերիք ա ընկեն ստեղ ընդեղ ինչ-որ հոդվածներ ման գաք, ինչ-որ թերթերից ու ֆոռումներից ու մի հատ էլ սիլկա տաք, յանիմ նայեք սենց ա, նենց ա… հիմա իմ գրածն էլ  մեկ ուրիշը կարա մեջբերում անի, ասի տեսեք ոնց ա եղել:
Հիդդինգին հալալա որ գտավ Բարսայի դեմ հակախաղ ու վերջ:

P.S. Կարմիրը իրոք կար
P.P.S. Մրցավարը UEFA-ց կարգադրություն էր ստացել ուղղել իր նախորդի սխալները

----------

Yellow Raven (08.05.2009), Լեո (07.05.2009), Մարկիզ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (07.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալը բալելշիկներին քննադատելու չի ժողովուրդ...

Իրանք սովոր են որ Ռեալի օգտին տենց անիմաստ պենալենր են միշտ նշանակվում  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Հենց նոր քվեարկեցի Չելսի  :Crazy:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ռեալը բալելշիկներին քննադատելու չի ժողովուրդ...
> 
> Իրանք սովոր են որ Ռեալի օգտին տենց անիմաստ պենալենր են միշտ նշանակվում


Էլ բան չկար ասելու, Սա՞մ: Նենց քո ձևերով կպնողական գրառումներ ես անում, էլի: Ռեալի բալեշիկները սովոր են, որ իրանց թիմը հաղթի, էդքան բան: Ու ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ կապ ունեին ստեղ Ռեալի բալեշիկները: Ես Ռեալի բալեշիկ եմ, Չելսիին ու Բարսելոնային չեմ սիրում, մեղմ ասած, երեկ մաքուր պենալ*ներ* Բարսայի դարպասին չի նշանակվել, հիմա ինձ բա՞ն ունես ասելու:

----------

Ambrosine (08.05.2009), Enigmatic (07.05.2009), Guest (07.05.2009), REAL_ist (08.05.2009), Venus (08.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ. Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ - Բարսելոնա

Հիմա ինձ ո՞վ բան ունի ասելու:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է: Որոշ խմբագրությունից հետո կվերաբացվի:*

*Թեմայի հարցումը խմբագրված է: Ասպարեզում մնացին երկու թիմեր: Քվեարկեք:*
*Թեման վերաբացված է:*

----------


## Guest

Մեծ տարբերություն կա Բարսելոնայի ու Չելսիի խաղային ստիլի մեջ ու ֆուտբոլից իրոք հասկացող մարդը պիտի երկու ստիլն էլ հասկանա: 

Օրինակ իմ համար Արսենալի խաղը դա Անգլական ֆուտբոլի խայտառակությունն ա, չնայած, որ ես նույնպես հասկանում եմ այդ ստիլի պրինցիպները: Իմ համար սիրուն չի խելագար հարցակումը, իմ համար սիրուն ա խելացի խաղը: Պետք է հստակ ամեն խաղից առաջ իմանալ նպատակը ու ամեն ինչ անել այդ նպատակին հասնելու համար: Ես այդպիսի խաղ տեսնելուց եմ հաջույք ստանում ու Չելսիի առաջին խաղը, կամ ավելի ճիշտ այդ խաղի առաջին կեսըն էր, որ այդ խաղը սարքեց ֆանտաստիկ չելսիական խաղ: Չեք հասկանում մի հասկացեք… :Smile:  

Եթե չելսիի խաղը չստացվեր ու բարսելոնան կարենար իր ռիթմը թելադրեր ես կասեի հալալ ա Բարսելոնին: Այս անգամ, ի տարբերություն 2005/2006 թվի խաղերի, Բարսելոնը ամեն ձև պատրվեց:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էլ բան չկար ասելու, Սա՞մ: Նենց քո ձևերով կպնողական գրառումներ ես անում, էլի: Ռեալի բալեշիկները սովոր են, որ իրանց թիմը հաղթի, էդքան բան: Ու ընդհանրապես, ի՞նչ կապ ունեին ստեղ Ռեալի բալեշիկները: Ես Ռեալի բալեշիկ եմ, Չելսիին ու Բարսելոնային չեմ սիրում, մեղմ ասած, երեկ մաքուր պենալ*ներ* Բարսայի դարպասին չի նշանակվել, հիմա ինձ բա՞ն ունես ասելու:


Հա.... Ես իմ խոսքը մեկա ճիշտ եմ համարում... անկախ ամեն ինչից

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «չելսիական խաղ»… :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում «չելսիական խաղ»…


Ռեգբի :Smile:

----------

Nareco (08.05.2009), Taurus (07.05.2009), Yellow Raven (08.05.2009), Մարկիզ (07.05.2009), Սամվել (08.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Օրինակ իմ համար Արսենալի խաղը դա Անգլական ֆուտբոլի խայտառակությունն ա,


Ես անգլիայում Arsenal-ի կողմնակիցն եմ ու միշտ սիրել եմ էտ ակումբը, որովհետև ընդեղ անգլիացի չկա, զզվում եմ անգլիական ֆուտբոլից,…ու մի խառնեք անգլիականը գերմանականի հետ, անգլիական ֆուտբոլում չկա կարգապահություն, խաղում են միայն տակտիկայով, այսինքն եթե էեզ մարզիչը ասել ա որ դու էսօր պտի 69 համարին պահես, ուրեմն մինչև խաղի վերջ պիտի պահես անկախ նրանից որ նա դարպասապահ ա, ու էսօր պահեստային :Tongue: :
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Mun-ին, այնտեղ կան Տեվես Անդեռսոն Ռոնալդու ու արդեն Մաչեդա, որոնք միշտ էլ բաց են խաղում ու փոխում են ամբողջ թիմի խաղը :Cool:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Բարսելոնա-Չելսի դիմակայության հետ կապված ևս մի հետաքրքիր վիճակագրություն:
Պարզվումա, ըստ մրցավարների Դրոգբան 2խաղում ոչ մի խախտում չի արել: :Shok: 
Ինչ-որ մեկը կհավատացնի, որ Դրոգբան բազմաթիվ մենամարտերում, մանր խախտումներ չի արել, արմունկներով չի աշխատել, պաշտպանների շապիկից չի քաշել?

Չելսին կարելիյա ասել ընկել էր մոր փորը, 2խաղում էլ նշանակված էին խաղալ թույլ տվող, ուժային ֆուտբոլի կողմնակից մրցավարներ :
Կարում ես Տորրեսի պես պաշտպաններին քաշելով ոտի տակ տալով գնա գոլ խփի, բայց եթե պաշտպանները քեզ ոտի տակ տան չլացես ու պենալ չուզես:
Էս էր մրցավարի փիլիսոփայությունը ու էս փիլիսոփայությամբ, մինչև անիմաստ կարմիրը ոչ մի պենալ չկար:

----------


## Rammstein

Անտարբեր եմ, թե ով կհաղթի: Երկուսն էլ լուրջ թիմ են, բայց ոչ Բարելոնի եմ սիրում, ոչ էլ Մանչեսթերին:  :Dntknw: 
Քվեարկել եմ Մանչեսթերի օգտին:

----------


## salatik

Բարսելոն - Չելսի խաղից հետո ես համոզված եմ, որ Մանչեսթրը կհաղթի: 
Ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ մի հատ հարված չկարեցան անեն դարպասին, ես չէի սպասում :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարսելոն - Չելսի խաղից հետո ես համոզված եմ, որ Մանչեսթրը կհաղթի: 
> Ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ մի հատ հարված չկարեցան անեն դարպասին, ես չէի սպասում


Դա դեռ չափանիշ չի...
Իսկ Պրիմերայի 100 գոլե՞րը :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Պրիմերայում հանդես եկող թիմերը էս տարի շատ թույլ են.. նույնիսկ Ռեալը, դրա համար էլ 100 գոլ կա...
Այնպես որ դա չի նշանակում որ Բարսան հանճարեղա կամ անհասանելիա այլ ակումբների կողմից, ապացույց ` Չելսին: Իսկ Մանչեստրը Չելսիին գերազանցումա...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պրիմերայում հանդես եկող թիմերը էս տարի շատ թույլ են.. նույնիսկ Ռեալը, դրա համար էլ 100 գոլ կա...
> Այնպես որ դա չի նշանակում որ Բարսան հանճարեղա կամ անհասանելիա այլ ակումբների կողմից, ապացույց ` Չելսին: Իսկ Մանչեստրը Չելսիին գերազանցումա...


Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում է՞լ են թիմերը թույլ,որ Բարսան խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակներ էր տանում :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Մանչեսթրը էսօր աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմերիցա, ես կասեի ամենաուժեղնա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մանչեսթրը էսօր աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմերիցա, ես կասեի ամենաուժեղնա:


Էսօր դեռ համարվումա,բայց երեք շաբաթից կարա ամեն ինչ փոխվի :Wink:

----------

Nareco (08.05.2009), Սամվել (08.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

կարա և չփոխվի  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում է՞լ են թիմերը թույլ,որ Բարսան խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակներ էր տանում


Բարսան լուրջ թիմի չի հանդիպել ՉԼ-ում, բացառությամբ Չելսիի..

----------

Enigmatic (09.05.2009), salatik (08.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բարսան լուրջ թիմի չի հանդիպել ՉԼ-ում, բացառությամբ Չելսիի..


Բավարիան լուրջ չէր՞…

----------


## ministr

Իհարկե ոչ... էս տարի ոչ.. թույլա
Կլինսմանին էլ վերջերս հանեցին

----------


## Մարկիզ

Իհարկե, հիմա կասեն. բա գիտե՞ս Բավարիան, նախ, լուրջ չէ, երկրորդ, թուլացած կազմով էր: Իսկ ես իհարկե, կասեմ, որ Չելսին հզոր պաշտպաններով մտել էր իր տուգանային/այդպես չէր, ի դեպ, Յուվեյի խաղի ժամանակ/, բացի այդ Բարսելոնն էլ Չելսիի հետ խաղի ժամանակ իր հիմնական կազմով չէր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այսինքն՝ թուլացած կազմով էր՝ Բարսելոնը: Եթե Չելսին փորձեր խաղալ այնպես, ինչպես խաղում էր Յուվենթուսի հետ, միանգամից կգմփար:

----------

Լեո (08.05.2009), Սամվել (08.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

Բարսելոնի հաղթանակի մեջ մենակ մի բան կա սիորւն, որ ֆինալում Մանչեսթրի հետա խաղալու, ու անգլիական չի լինի ֆինալը  :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Իսկ այն ինչ ցուցադրեց Չելսին Բարսելոնի հետ երկու խաղերում, ինձ հիշեցնում էր Սուրեն Բարսեղյան մարզչի օրոք մեր հավաքականի խաղը: Թողնել մինչև տուգանայինի մատույցներ, ապա մի երեք հոգով խլել գնդակը և տշել հակառակորդի կիսադաշտ: Միգուցե այնտեղ Դրոգբան կարողանա մի բան անել: Մի խոսքով, Չելսին լավ թիմ է, սակայն այդ երկու խաղերում խաղաց անտիֆուտբոլ:

----------

Լեո (08.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

հիմա ստեղ Յուվենտուսի հարցը չենք քննարկում, ինքը վաղուց դուրսա մնացել ՉԼ-ից, իսկ Յուվենտուսի գավաթների կեսը թող ունենան ամենալավ թիմերը էս աշխարհի նոր խոսալու տեղ կունենան

----------

ministr (08.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բարսելոնի հաղթանակի մեջ մենակ մի բան կա սիորւն, որ ֆինալում Մանչեսթրի հետա խաղալու, ու անգլիական չի լինի ֆինալը


Հա, իհարկե: Թող սատկի գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլը: ԿԱրևորն այն է, որ երկուսն էլ անգլիական չեն: Ու, ընդհանրապես, Բարսելոնն աշխարհում տասներորդ թիմն է: Զիջում է՝
Մանչեսթրին
Յուվենթուսին
Արսենալին
Ինտերին
Լիվերպուլին
Միլանին
Ռոմային
Ֆիորենտինային
…




> հիմա ստեղ Յուվենտուսի հարցը չենք քննարկում, ինքը վաղուց դուրսա մնացել ՉԼ-ից, իսկ Յուվենտուսի գավաթների կեսը թող ունենան ամենալավ թիմերը էս աշխարհի նոր խոսալու տեղ կունենան


Հարգարժան salatik, իհարկե, դուրս է մնացել, այն էլ Չելսիի հետ խաղերում: Ընդ որում Չելսին Յուվեյի հետ խաղում էր հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ, ոչ թե՝ այնպես, ինչպես Բարսելոնի հետ: Կարող էր խաղալ այդպես: Պատկերցնու՞մ եք: Յուվենթուսը հանդիպեր Բարսելոնին: Ի՞նչ կլիներ: :Shok: 




> Մանչեսթրը *էսօր աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմերիցա,* ես կասեի ամենաուժեղնա:


Իսկ ինչ է՞. Բարսելոնն այսօր աշխարհում ամենաուժեղ թիմերից չի՞… :Shok: 




> հիմա ստեղ Յուվենտուսի հարցը չենք քննարկում, ինքը վաղուց դուրսա մնացել ՉԼ-ից, իսկ Յուվենտուսի գավաթների կեսը թող ունենան ամենալավ թիմերը էս աշխարհի նոր խոսալու տեղ կունենան


Իսկ, ներեցեք, հիշողությունս երևի դավաճանում է: Յուվենթուսը քանի՞ անգամ է հաղթել ՉԼ-ում:
Վերջում էլ ասեմ, որ ես շատ հարգում ու սիրում եմ ծեր սենյորային:

----------


## salatik

հարգելիս ամեն ինչ չէ որ ՉԼ-ով է սկսվում ու ավարտվում
Յուվենտուսի մրցանակները էնքան շատ են , կփորձեմ մի քանիսն ասել
27 անգամ Սկուդետտոյի հաղթող, Իտալիայի ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմնա, չեմ հաշվում են 2 մրցանակը, որ տվեցին Ինտերին, թե չէ 29 էր
Իտալիայի գավաթը 9 անգամ, Սուպեր գավաթը 4 անգամ, Գավաթների գավաթը 1 անգամ,  ՉԼ - 2 անգամ, Եվրոպայի սուպեր գավաթը 2 անգամ, Ուեֆա - 3 անգամ,  Տոյոտա- 2 անգամ (միջմայրցամաքաիննա), Ինտերտոտո -1 անգամ ու չկասկածեք կշարունակվի հլը :

Իսկ դու որ թիմի երկրպագու ես?

----------


## salatik

ՉԼ-ի հաղթող ու եզրափակից դուրս եկած թիմերի անունները

Հ……անունը……….......հաղթ….եզրափակիչի մասնակից
1.Ռեալ Մադրիդ……….….9……3
2.Միլան…………………....7……4
3.Լիվերպուլ………………5……2
4.Բավարիա…………….….4……3
5.Այակս………………….…4……2
6.Մանչ.Յու…………….…..3……..0
7.Բենֆիկա…………….…..2……..5
8.Յուվենտուս…………..….2…….5
9.Բարսելոնա……….…..….2…....3
10.Ինտեր……………………2……2
11.Ֆորեստ Նոտինգեմ…….2…...0
12.Պորտու………………….2…….0
13.Սելտիկ……………….…1…….1
14.Համբուրգ………….……1…….1
15.Ստյաուա………………..1..…..1
16.Մարսել………………….1…….1
17.Ֆեյենորդ……………..…1…….0
18.Աստոն Վիլլա……….….1…….0
19.ՊՍՎ…………………..…1….…0
20.Ցրվենա Զվեզդա……….1…….0
21.Բորուսյա Դորտմունդ…..1…….0
22.Ռեյմս……………………..0….…2
23.Վալենսիա……………….0…….2
Գումարած 15 թիմ էլ մենակ ֆինալա հասել 1 անգամ, ու պարտվելա

----------

Ambrosine (08.05.2009), Cesare (08.05.2009), Enigmatic (09.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (08.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսան լուրջ թիմի չի հանդիպել ՉԼ-ում, բացառությամբ Չելսիի..


Հետո ի՞նչ: Դրանից Բարսայի հարգը ընկա՞վ :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնի հաղթանակի մեջ մենակ մի բան կա սիորւն, որ ֆինալում Մանչեսթրի հետա խաղալու, ու անգլիական չի լինի ֆինալը


Սալաթիկ ջան, կներես իհարկե, բայց սա չի նշանակում ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդու դիտարկում-կարծիք, սա նշանակում է լինել ընդգծված հակաբարսելոնիստ և արտահայտել սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք:

----------


## Լեո

> հիմա ստեղ Յուվենտուսի հարցը չենք քննարկում, ինքը վաղուց դուրսա մնացել ՉԼ-ից, իսկ Յուվենտուսի գավաթների կեսը թող ունենան ամենալավ թիմերը էս աշխարհի նոր խոսալու տեղ կունենան


Իհարկե պատմության դերը ամենուր էլ շատ կարևոր ա, բայց չեմ սիրում, երբ ամեն ինչ (հատկապես ֆուտբոլում) փորձում են կցմցել պատմությանը: Մենք էլ պակաս պատմություն չունենք, բայց մենք հիմա, ներկա պահին  (վերջին տարիներին) տաս գլուխ բարձր ենք Յուվեից: Սա է ներկան, սրանով ենք մենք հիմա ապրում, այս ֆուտբոլն ենք նայում ու հաճույք ստանում: Մի քիչ էլ սրա հետ հաշվի նստեք: Հերիք ա կառչենք նավթալինոտ վիճակագրությունից:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հերիք ա կառչենք նավթալինոտ վիճակագրությունից:


Կամ էլ Բռնապետոտ ....

Իսկ եթե Լուրջ.. Աբիդալից ի՞նչ կա

----------


## Ուրվական

> 6.Մանչ.Յու…………….…..3……..0
> 9.Բարսելոնա……….…..….2…....3


Փաստորեն Մանչեստերը ինչքան դուրս ա եկել եզրափակիչ, հաղթել ա :Think: : Հետաքրքիր ա :Think: :

----------


## Լեո

> Աբիդալից ի՞նչ կա


Բարսան որոշել ա չբողոքարկել Աբիդալի կարմիրը :Sad:  
Մանրամասները էստեղ:

----------


## Guest

> Իհարկե պատմության դերը ամենուր էլ շատ կարևոր ա, բայց չեմ սիրում, երբ ամեն ինչ (հատկապես ֆուտբոլում) փորձում են կցմցել պատմությանը: Մենք էլ պակաս պատմություն չունենք, բայց մենք հիմա, ներկա պահին  (վերջին տարիներին) տաս գլուխ բարձր ենք Յուվեից: Սա է ներկան, սրանով ենք մենք հիմա ապրում, այս ֆուտբոլն ենք նայում ու հաճույք ստանում: Մի քիչ էլ սրա հետ հաշվի նստեք: Հերիք ա կառչենք նավթալինոտ վիճակագրությունից:


Ներկայիս վիճակագրությունը ասեմ: Այս և անցած տարվա ՉԼ-ի խաղերից, Չելսի-Բարսելոն առաջին դեպքը եղավ, որ անգլիական թիմը պայքարից դուրս մնաց ոչ անգլիական թիմի պատճառով: (Էն էլ տենքւմ եք ինչ դեպք էր):

----------


## Taurus

> Ներկայիս վիճակագրությունը ասեմ: Այս և անցած տարվա ՉԼ-ի խաղերից, Չելսի-Բարսելոն առաջին դեպքը եղավ, որ անգլիական թիմը պայքարից դուրս մնաց ոչ անգլիական թիմի պատճառով: (Էն էլ տենքւմ եք ինչ դեպք էր):


ոնց? բա Բարսա-Արսենալ ֆինալը?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ոնց? բա Բարսա-Արսենալ ֆինալը?


Բայց էդ վերջին 3 տարիների մեջ չի եղել դաժե,ուր մնաց 2 :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ներկայիս վիճակագրությունը ասեմ: Այս և անցած տարվա ՉԼ-ի խաղերից, Չելսի-Բարսելոն առաջին դեպքը եղավ, որ անգլիական թիմը պայքարից դուրս մնաց ոչ անգլիական թիմի պատճառով: (Էն էլ տենքւմ եք ինչ դեպք էր):


ու՞

----------


## Taurus

դե էտ ադեն վիճակագրություն չի

----------


## Սամվել

Ով գավաթ հաղթի ով իրանց վիճակագրությամբ հույս տա  :LOL: 

Կյանքը դաժանա  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (09.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

ֆինալում Մանչն ա ֆավորիտ, բայց վիվարոն հակառկն ա տալիս :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Ա դե մի հատ սատկած վիճակում գտնվող Արսենալ չի հաղթածները... առանց հարձակման Արսենալ...

Եթե մի բան մտածեցին եզրերի հետ.. հաստատ հաղթելու ենք...

Մեր հարձակման պես հարձակմանը պետքա հլը դիմանան էլ... 

Մի մոռացեք որ կխաղան Պույլոն ու Անրին

----------


## Taurus

Կարելի ա Կեյտային պեռս*անալ*նի կապել Կռիշտիանուի *հեևից*:
թող վզացնի *հոգնա*ցնի:
 դառավ ինտիմ ՉԼ

----------

Yellow Raven (10.05.2009), Լեո (09.05.2009), Սամվել (09.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ներկայիս վիճակագրությունը ասեմ: Այս և անցած տարվա ՉԼ-ի խաղերից, Չելսի-Բարսելոն առաջին դեպքը եղավ, որ անգլիական թիմը պայքարից դուրս մնաց ոչ անգլիական թիմի պատճառով: (Էն էլ տենքւմ եք ինչ դեպք էր):


Երևի մոռացել ես Միլան - Մանչեստեր Յունաթեդ դիմակայությունը 2007-ին, երբ Միլանը կիսաեզրափակիչում ջախջախեց Մանչեստերին :Wink:

----------


## Guest

> Երևի մոռացել ես Միլան - Մանչեստեր Յունաթեդ դիմակայությունը 2007-ին, երբ Միլանը կիսաեզրափակիչում ջախջախեց Մանչեստերին


Կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ, այս և անցած սեզոնի չեմպիոնների լիգաներում:  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ, այս և անցած սեզոնի չեմպիոնների լիգաներում:


Եվ ի՞նչ: Այդ փաստը որևէ կերպ Բարսայի կարգը իջեցնու՞մ ա :Think:

----------


## Vaho

Բարսը չեմպիոն ա դառնալու :Mda:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Բարսը չեմպիոն ա դառնալու


Մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ Մանչեստերն ա դառնալու: Երևի աշխարհում այդպիսի թիմ չկա, որ այնքան հակակրեմ, ինչքան Բարսելոնային ու նրա խաղացողների մեծ մասին :Smile: :

----------


## Vaho

> Մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ Մանչեստերն ա դառնալու: Երևի աշխարհում այդպիսի թիմ չկա, որ այնքան հակակրեմ, ինչքան Բարսելոնային ու նրա խաղացողների մեծ մասին:


Էէէէէհ Ուրվական ջան Բարսնա դառնալու :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Մեծ հույս ունեմ, որ Մանչեստերն ա դառնալու: Երևի աշխարհում այդպիսի թիմ չկա, որ այնքան հակակրեմ, ինչքան Բարսելոնային ու նրա խաղացողների մեծ մասին:


Ինչի՞ Գոռ ջան: Ինչի՞ համար ես հակակրում գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը: Մենակ չասես Բարսայի ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկ չէ :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Էէէէէհ Ուրվական ջան Բարսնա դառնալու


Կտենանք :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Կտենանք


Էս տարի Բարսի բաղտը շատա բերում, դրա համար եմ ասում, ըտենց բախտը բերելով ել դառնալույա չեմպիոն :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս տարի Բարսի բաղտը շատա բերում, դրա համար եմ ասում, ըտենց բախտը բերելով ել դառնալույա չեմպիոն


հա իսկականից.. Բախտը Ռեալի հետ խաղերում էս տարի 8 անգամ բերելա  :Cool:

----------


## Vaho

> հա իսկականից.. Բախտը Ռեալի հետ խաղերում էս տարի 8 անգամ բերելա


Սամ ջան մենք Բարսից ենք խոսում, դու Ռեալին էս մեջ բերում

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան մենք Բարսից ենք խոսում, դու Ռեալին էս մեջ բերում


Չէ, դու ուղակի ուզում եմ հիշեմ էտ երբա՞ էս տարի Բարսի Բախտը էտքան բերել  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մանչեստրն ու Բարսան են եսօրվա դրությամբ ամենադիտարժան խաղնեն խաղում, թող հաղթի ուժեղագույնը :Smile:  պռագնոզներ անելը անիմաստա

----------

Լեո (09.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ե՛վ Բարսան, և՛ Մանչը արժանի են չեմպիոնի տիտղոսին: Հռոմում կհաղթի նա, ում կերկրպագի հաջողությունը :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Ե՛վ Բարսան, և՛ Մանչը արժանի են չեմպիոնի տիտղոսին: Հռոմում կհաղթի նա, ում *կերկրպագի հաջողությունը*


Կամ էլ մրցավարը  :Bad:

----------


## Լեո

> Կամ էլ մրցավարը


Աստված չանի :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

կհաղթի այն թիմը, որի տերը քաղաքական ազդեցություն ունի Հռոմում

----------


## Սամվել

> կհաղթի այն թիմը, որի տերը քաղաքական ազդեցություն ունի Հռոմում


Հաստատ չէ... Էս էն թիվը չի.... 

Բայց դե Բարսան առանձ ականջներիա լինելու... 2 եզրայինների... Ու Անրիի մասնակցությունն էլ հարցականա  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հաստատ չէ... Էս էն թիվը չի....


փոխվում են անունները և տակտիկան

----------


## Ուրվական

> կհաղթի այն թիմը, որի տերը քաղաքական ազդեցություն ունի Հռոմում


Արդեն ամեն ինչի էլ հավատում եմ, բայց հուսանք, որ ֆուտբոլը էդքան չի ցածրացել:

----------


## Vaho

> Չէ, դու ուղակի ուզում եմ հիշեմ էտ երբա՞ էս տարի Բարսի Բախտը էտքան բերել


Մրցավարների առումով

----------


## Taurus

> Մրցավարների առումով


Հա լավ մի անգամ բերել ա, գոնե տարին մեկ պետք ա տենց լինի:
Էն էլ մերոնք ստեղ ընդհանրապես կապ չունեին :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Ըստ քվեարկության 15 հոգի չարաչար սխալվում են, մնում ա իմանանք որ 15-ն են  :Smile:

----------

Cesare (10.05.2009), Լեո (10.05.2009), Ուրվական (10.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Ըստ քվեարկության 15 հոգի չարաչար սխալվում են, մնում ա իմանանք որ 15-ն են


Երնեկ ես սխալվեմ :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ըստ քվեարկության 15 հոգի չարաչար սխալվում են, մնում ա իմանանք որ 15-ն են


Ըստ քվեարկության կարող ա, բայց իրականում էդ 15 հոգու մեջ մի մեծ բաժին դիտմամբ ա սխալ քվեարկել :Jpit:  Դե նախանձ կա, բան կա :Jpit:

----------

Սամվել (10.05.2009)

----------


## Ozon

> փոխվում են անունները և տակտիկան


Շատ հետաքրքիրա ինչուա նման կարծիք ձեվավորված քո մոտ :Think:  
որտեղիցես նման բան վերցնում եվ արդյոք կարողես փաստարկներ բերես? կարծում եմ չես կարող.
Եվ հետո սա հանաք-մասխարայություն չի, սա աշխարհի մանահեղիանակավոր ակումբային առաջնության`ՉԼ եզրափակիչնա ,այլ ոչ թե պոբեդա -Փյունիկ կամ ել մեկ այլ կարգի ցածր մակարդակի հանդիպում... :Angry2:

----------

Սամվել (10.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ հետաքրքիրա ինչուա նման կարծիք ձեվավորված քո մոտ 
> որտեղիցես նման բան վերցնում եվ արդյոք կարողես փաստարկներ բերես? կարծում եմ չես կարող.
> Եվ հետո սա հանաք-մասխարայություն չի, սա աշխարհի մանահեղիանակավոր ակումբային առաջնության`ՉԼ եզրափակիչնա ,այլ ոչ թե պոբեդա -Փյունիկ կամ ել մեկ այլ կարգի ցածր մակարդակի հանդիպում...


լուրջ? :Shok: 
 բա դուք չէիք անընդհատ մեջբերում գեներալին?

----------


## Ambrosine

> որտեղիցես նման բան վերցնում եվ արդյոք կարողես փաստարկներ բերես? կարծում եմ չես կարող.


հենց դու փաստարկներ բերես, որ Ռեալը Ֆրանկոյի շնորհիվ ա ՉԼ-ում 5 անգամ իրար հետևից հաղթել, ես էլ փաստարկներ կբերեմ

----------


## Ozon

> հենց դու փաստարկներ բերես, որ Ռեալը Ֆրանկոյի շնորհիվ ա ՉԼ-ում 5 անգամ իրար հետևից հաղթել, ես էլ փաստարկներ կբերեմ


ինչ ֆրանկո ինչ ռեալը ?ինչ կապ ունի մի դար առաջվա հնությունները ,եվ ես խի պետքա փաստարկներ բերեմ? :Think:  :Shok:

----------


## Ozon

> լուրջ?
>  բա դուք չէիք անընդհատ մեջբերում գեներալին?


ով մենք? :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ով մենք?


լավ, նորեկ ես, երևի միտքս չես ըմբռնել :Wink: 
նկատի ունեմ, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներով գլուխներս ցավեցրիք էն պնդումով, թե Ֆրանկոն է այնպես արել, որ Ռեալը հաղթի ոչ միայն Լա լիգայում, այլև ՉԼ-ում

----------


## Ozon

> լավ, նորեկ ես, երևի միտքս չես ըմբռնել
> նկատի ունեմ, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներով գլուխներս ցավեցրիք էն պնդումով, թե Ֆրանկոն է այնպես արել, որ Ռեալը հաղթի ոչ միայն Լա լիգայում, այլև ՉԼ-ում


ԵՍ Բարսաի երկրպագու :Shok:  չե ,չե հաստատ շփոթվելես :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԵՍ Բարսաի երկրպագու չե ,չե հաստատ շփոթվելես


լավ, էդ մինուսից ազատվեցիր
իսկ որ թիմի? եթե գաղտնիք չի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինչ ֆրանկո ինչ ռեալը ?ինչ կապ ունի մի դար առաջվա հնությունները ,եվ ես խի պետքա փաստարկներ բերեմ?


էս ինչ էիր խառնվել իրար? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ozon

> լավ, էդ մինուսից ազատվեցիր
> իսկ որ թիմի? եթե գաղտնիք չի


հաստատ Ռեալ չեմ սիրում ,իսկ թե որ թիմին եմ երկրպագում չեմ ասի մի պարզ պատճառով,որովհետեվ ոնց ջոգելեմ որ եթե էս ֆորումում էտ երկրի թիմերից մեկինես երկրպագում արգելափակվումես :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հաստատ Ռեալ չեմ սիրում ,իսկ թե որ թիմին եմ երկրպագում չեմ ասի մի պարզ պատճառով,որովհետեվ ոնց ջոգելեմ որ եթե էս ֆորումում էտ երկրի թիմերից մեկինես երկրպագում արգելափակվումես


պարզ ա, Բունդես լիգայի թիմերից մեկին ես երկրպագում
բայց սխալ ես հասկացել. ուղղակի էդ բոլոր անդամները իրականում մեկ մարդ են դուրս եկել :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

> հաստատ Ռեալ չեմ սիրում ,իսկ թե որ թիմին եմ երկրպագում չեմ ասի մի պարզ պատճառով,որովհետեվ ոնց ջոգելեմ որ եթե էս ֆորումում էտ երկրի թիմերից մեկինես երկրպագում արգելափակվումես


Այսինքն, ի՞նչ նկատի ունես: 
Ուրեմն բոլորին հիշեցում: 
*Էս ֆորումում չեն արգելափակվում որևէ երկրի որևէ թիմին օրինակ՝ Գերմանիայի Բավարիային, կամ Վերդերին կամ Շտուտգարտին երկրպագելու համար: Այստեղ արգելափակվում են մեկից ավել մականուններով գրանցված լինելու ու գրանցվելու փորձի համար: Պարզ ա՞ քո համար Ozon: Ու դու սխալ ես ջոգել: 
Հարցերիս պատասխանը սպասում եմ պմ-ով: Այստեղ թեմայից դուրս ոչ մի գրառում:*

----------

Vaho (11.05.2009), Մարկիզ (10.05.2009), Սամվել (10.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

Նենց տպավորություն թող չստեղծվի, որ ես հակբարսելոնիստ եմ, իմ համար Յուվենտուսից էն կողմ թիմ չկա, մնացած բոլորն էլ հավասար են, ուղղակի երբ տեսնում եմ տվյալ թիմի լավ կամ վատ խաղը, տենց էլ արտահայտվում եմ: Իսկ էս էջը, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայինա վերաբերվում չգիտես ինչի դարձելա Ռեալ-Բարսելոն հակամարտության էջը, օրինակ իմ համար շատ տհաճա, եթե Բարսելոնի ու Ռեալի կռիվը շարունակեք Ձեր էջերում ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Նենց տպավորություն թող չստեղծվի, որ ես հակբարսելոնիստ եմ, իմ համար Յուվենտուսից էն կողմ թիմ չկա, մնացած բոլորն էլ հավասար են, ուղղակի երբ տեսնում եմ տվյալ թիմի լավ կամ վատ խաղը, տենց էլ արտահայտվում եմ: Իսկ էս էջը, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայինա վերաբերվում չգիտես ինչի դարձելա Ռեալ-Բարսելոն հակամարտության էջը, օրինակ իմ համար շատ տհաճա, եթե Բարսելոնի ու Ռեալի կռիվը շարունակեք Ձեր էջերում ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի:


Հարգելի salatik, հնարավորինս աշխատում ենք, որպեսզի բոլորը մնան թեմայի շրջանակներում: Ուղղակի քանի որ Բարսելոնան դուրս է եկել եզրափակիչ, ապա այդպիսի հակամարտությունների հավանականությունը մեծանում է :Smile: :

----------


## salatik

Հարց չկա Ուրվական ջան, ուղղակի այս դեպքում գոնե պետքա  խոսվի Բարսելոն-Մանչեսթր թիմերի մասին, ոչ թե Ռեալ-Բարսելոն:
Համենայն դեպս քեզանից շնորհակալ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> լավ, նորեկ ես, երևի միտքս չես ըմբռնել
> նկատի ունեմ, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներով գլուխներս ցավեցրիք էն պնդումով, թե Ֆրանկոն է այնպես արել, որ Ռեալը հաղթի ոչ միայն Լա լիգայում, այլև ՉԼ-ում


Դա 50 տարի առաջ էր Աստղ... հետո ոչ մեկ չի ասում ուղակի ազդեցության մասին.. այլ անուղակի ազդեցության մասինա խոսքը... մասնավորապես պատասխան հանդիպումները Իսպանիայում.. ու ստատիստիկան էլ դայա ասում...

----------


## Ռեդ

Կհաղթի էն, ով հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ ա խաղին, ով թիմային խաղա խաղում, կամ էլ, չես կարա ասես, մեծ աշխարհ ա, տարբեր "մրցավարներ", . . .  :Wink:

----------

salatik (11.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ամսի քանիսինա՞ ֆինալը ժող. ջան

----------


## Cesare

> Ամսի քանիսինա՞ ֆինալը ժող. ջան


27-ին գնում ենք Հռոմ ...

----------

salatik (12.05.2009), Vaho (12.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (12.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ճիշտն ասած ես ուրախ եմ, որ տվեց: Ասեմ ինչու: Շատ ավելի վատ կլիներ, եթե Պույոլը դեղին քարտ ստանար պատասխան խաղում և եզրափակիչը բաց թողեր: Երզափակիչում Տևեսի ու Ռունիի դեմ մենակ Պույոլն ա փրկություն:
> 
> Ճիշտ ա Լոնդոնում առանց Պույոլի դժվար կլինի, բայց Բարսայի համար ֆուտբոլում անհաղթահարելի արգելքներ չեն լինում:


Սա ասել եմ Բարսա - Չելսի առաջին խաղից հետո (Մանչ - Արսենալ առաջին խաղից առաջ)  :Smile:  

Բա որ ասում էի :Tongue:

----------

Taurus (22.05.2009), Yellow Raven (12.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

*Բարսելոնա - Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդ*
Հռոմ  - Օլիմպիկո մարզադաշտ
չորեքշաբթի - 27 մայիսի
Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ
Մրցավարը - Մասսիմո Բուզզակա /Շվեյցարիա/
Խաղի սկիզբը - 23:45 

Մի քիչ թիմերի կազմերի մասին 

Բարսելոնա

Տիերի Անրին և Անդրես Ինյեստան մասնակցել են պարապմունքներին երկուշաբթի օրը և հավանականությունը շատ է, որ կմասնակցեն խաղին, չնայած որ Բարսայի մարզիչը 100%-ով չի ասել նրանց մասնակցության մասին: Իմ կարծիքով Անրին ու Ինիեստան կզարդարեն եզրափակիչը :Wink: 

Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդ

Ռիո Ֆերդինանտը նույնպես ապաքինվել է և կմասնակցի խաղին, միայն կբացակայի Ֆլետչերը որակազրկման պատճառով:

Մի փոքր էլ անցած տարիներից

Սա 10-րդ հանդիպումն է Բարսելոնի և Մ.Յու-ի ,որտեղ Մ.Յու-ն 3 հաղթանակ է տարել, Բարսան` 2 և 4 անգամ խաղերը ավարտվել են ոչ ոքի արդյունքով:

1991 թվականին Մանչեսթրը և Բարսելոնը հանդիպել են Գավաթների գավաթի եզրափակիչում, որտեղ Մանչեսթրը 2-1 հաղթել է:

Առաջին անգամ այս երկու թիմերը հանդիպել են Չ/Լ-ում 1994թ.-ին, խաղն ավարտվել է 2-2 : Այդ խաղում Բարսայի մարզիչը` Գվարդիոլլան հիմնական կազմում է եղել ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում , իսկ Պոլ Սկոուլզը, որ հիմա էլ խաղում է Մ.Յու-ում, այդ խաղի ժամանակ միայն 66-րդ րոպեին է փոխարինման դուրս եկել  :Smile: 

Ֆուտբոլիստների մասին մի քիչ էլ

Լիոնել Մեսսիի մասին խոսք էլ չեմ գտնում գրելու, հրաշքա, Չ/Լ-ի լավագույններից մեկնա և ռմբարկուն, իր հաշվին ունի 8 գնդակ: Միայն մի բաց թողում կա, Չ/Լ-ի իր անցկացրած բոլոր 10 խաղերի ընթացքում, ի նկատի ունեմ անգլիական թիմերի հետ, ոչ մի անգամ չի կարողացել գոլի հեղինակ դառնալ: Պետքա ուղղի իրա սխալը :Hands Up: 


Եթե այսօր Անդրես Ինիեստան դուրս գա խաղադաշտ, դա կլինի նրա 50-րդ խաղը Չ/Լ-ում: Առաջին անգամ 2002 թ.-ին Բարսելոնի կազմում խաղացել է Բրյուգեի հետ:

Մ.Յու-ի դարպասապահ Էդվին վան դեր Սարը կխաղա 4-րդ եզրափակիչում Չ/Լ-ի և կդառնա 7-րդը աշխարհում, որ մասնակցել է 4 եզրափակիչի և 3րդը` տարիքայինով եթե վերցնենք, Դինո Ձեֆից և Պաոլո Մալդինիից հետո :


Էդվին վան դեր Սարը. Պոլ Սկուլզը, Ռայան Գիգսը, Գարի Նեվիլլը, Ուես Բրաունը 3-րդ անգամ կարող են դառնալ չեմպիոն, եթե հաղթեն այսօր: Իսկ այդպիսի ֆուտբոլիստները ընդամենը 10-ն են :

Կրիստիանո Ռոնալդոն ընդամենը 4 գնդակի հեղինակ է այս Չ/Լ-ի խաղաշրջանում, ինչպես նաև Տիերի Անրին և Դրոգբան :

Բայց և այնպես Ռոնալդոն չի կարողացել 6 խաղերի ընթացքում Իսպանական ոչ մի թիմի գոլ խփել, իսկ անցած խաղաշրջանում առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչի ժամանակ Բարսելոնայի դարպասին նշանակված 11 մետրանոց հարվածն էլ չիրականացրեց:

Ուեն Ռունին միակ ֆուտբոլիստն է, որ բոլոր 12 խաղերին մասնակցել է:

Սեռ Ալեքսը կդառնա 2-րդ մարդը, ում կհաջողվի բարձացնել Չ/Լ-ի գավաթը  3 անգամ, գլխավոր մարզիչի կարգավիճակում: 67-ամյա շոտլանդացին ամենատիտղոսակիր մարզիչներից մեկն է անգլիական և շոտլանդական ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ: Գլխավոր մարզիչի կարգավիճակում սեռ Ալեքսը հաղթել է 33 գավաթ Մ.Յու-ի հետ, որից 11 անգամ Անգլիայի չեմպիոն, 5 անգամ Անգլիայի գավաթ, 3 Լիգայի գավաթ, 2 Չ/Լ գավաթակիր, աշխարհի թիմային առաջնության գավաթակիր, Եվրոպայի սուպեր գավաթակիր, Գավաթների գավաթ, Միջմայրցամաքային գավաթ, 8 անգամ Անգլիայի սուպեր գավաթակիր և 1 անգամ հակառակորդները այս գավաթը պահել են իրենց մոտ կես մրցաշրջան:

Գվարդիոլան կդառնա 8-րդ մարզիչը, որ իր առաջին աշխատանքային տարվա ընթացքում կարողացել է թիմին հասցնել միչև Չ/Լ-ի եզրափակիչ: Նա 3-րդն է ամենաերիտասարդ մարզիչների վարկանիշային ցուցակում, և առաջինը կդառնա եթե  այսօր հաջողվի հաղթել Չ/Լ-ի եզրափակիչը:

Գվարդիոլան կարող է դառնալ նաև 6-րդը, ով այդ հաղթանակին հասել է արդեն որպես ֆուտբոլիստ և կհավասարվի Կրոյֆին ու Ռայկարդին :Ok:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.05.2009), Լեո (27.05.2009), Ուրվական (27.05.2009), Սամվել (27.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Բարսայի պաշտպանության կազմի ու դասավորվածության մասին ո՞վ տեղեկություն ունի  :Xeloq:

----------


## salatik

ոչ մի տեղ էլ չկա կազմերը գրած :Sad: 
վերևում մի բան սխալ եմ գրել Տիերի Անրին 6 գոլա խփել էս Չ/Լ-ում :Love:

----------


## Vaho

> Բարսայի պաշտպանության կազմի ու դասավորվածության մասին ո՞վ տեղեկություն ունի


Ոչ միյայն Բարսայի :Wink: 
http://soccerstand.com/livestats/fla...647621&lang=en

----------

Լեո (27.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ահավոր վատ ա Բարսայի դասավորվածությունը  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

> Ահավոր վատ ա Բարսայի դասավորվածությունը


Իրանց մշտական ոճնա

----------


## Լեո

> Իրանց մշտական ոճնա


Իրենց մշտական ոճում խաղում ա Անրին, Տուրեն հենակետային կիսապաշտպան ա, Սիլվինիոյի փոխարեն Աբիդալն ա, Պույոլը կենտրոնում ա, պաշտպանության աջ թևում Ալվեշն ա խաղում...

Ահա քեզ 5 տարբերություն: Եթե ուզում ես, էլի տարբերություններ կասեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Իրենց մշտական ոճում խաղում ա Անրին, Տուրեն հենակետային կիսապաշտպան ա, Սիլվինիոյի փոխարեն Աբիդալն ա, Պույոլը կենտրոնում ա, պաշտպանության աջ թևում Ալվեշն ա խաղում...
> 
> Ահա քեզ 5 տարբերություն: Եթե ուզում ես, էլի տարբերություններ կասեմ


Ես նկատի ունեի 4:3:3_ը

----------


## Dayana

Էսօր Մանչեստրը Բարսելոնի բմբուլները քամուն ա տալու՞  :Unsure:

----------

ministr (27.05.2009), Vaho (27.05.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Սխալ եք ասում, Անրին կխաղա, Ինյեստան էլ, Կեյտաի հայտնվելու միակ տարբերակը Սիլվինյոի դիրքում ա, բայց էտ ռիսկ ա, իսկ սենց խաղերում ռիսկի չեն գնում:
Չգիտեմ ինչու, ինձ թվում ա որ Կրկիչը գոլ ա խփելու

----------


## Taurus

Բարսան ծիտ չի, որ բմբուլ ունենա :Cool:

----------


## Dayana

Խեղճ Մաչեստր  :Sad: 
Մեծ ջանք պիտի թափի, որ ոչ ծիտի բմբուլները քամուն տա  :Sad:  

Հ.Գ. Վահո, էստեղ ե՞ս, ինձ մենակ չթողնես Բարսելոնցիների հետ, բմբուլներս քամուն կտան  :LOL:   :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Խեղճ Մաչեստր 
> Մեծ ջանք պիտի թափի, որ ոչ ծիտի բմբուլները քամուն տա  
> 
> Հ.Գ. Վահո, էստեղ ե՞ս, ինձ մենակ չթողնես Բարսելոնցիների հետ, բմբուլներս քամուն կտան


Խաղից հետո կխոսանք, հիմա շուտա :Wink: 
Այ երբոր դուս թռնի ծտի նման նոր կասենք, բմբուլների պատմությունը :Tongue:

----------


## masivec

Օբը ԶԲ :Jpit:

----------


## Taurus

> Օբը ԶԲ


էս ինչ քֆուր տվիր?

պ մեկ ի Տբ

----------


## Լեո

> Էսօր Մանչեստրը Բարսելոնի բմբուլները քամուն ա տալու՞


Չէ, Դայանա ջան, չէ՛  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Օբը ԶԲ


Էս ինչ? կոդավորված նախադասություն էր :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես նկատի ունեի 4:3:3_ը


Փյունիկն էլ կարող ա 4:3:3 դասավորվածություն ունենա, բայց դրանից Բարսա չի դառնա  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Փյունիկն էլ կարող ա 4:3:3 դասավորվածություն ունենա, բայց դրանից Բարսա չի դառնա


Է հա?...

----------


## Լեո

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ 4:3:3-ը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Բարսան իր ավանդական ոճով ա խաղում  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ 4:3:3-ը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ Բարսան իր ավանդական ոճով ա խաղում


Հա Լեո ջան, ուղղակի որ Բարսան միշտ խաղում է 4:3:3 տարբերակով, եսել իմացա դու դասավորվածություն ասելով էս նկատի ունեիր, դրա համար ես էս դասավորվածությունը ասեցի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Վահո  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Օբը ԶԲ  :Think: , ասեց ու մենակ ինքը իմացավ թե ինչ ասեց

----------


## Taurus

> Օբը ԶԲ , ասեց ու մենակ ինքը իմացավ թե ինչ ասեց


ես էլ իմացա, փորձեմ բացատրել
Օդը նե ԶԲ-ի հակառակն ա :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

ԶԲ-ն նշանակում ա զորեղ Բարսելոնա, իսկ Օբը-ն չգիտեմ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Dayana

Աչքիս Մասիվեցը լրիվ ուրիշ ակումբի երկրպագու է, "ասենք Յուվենտուս"  :Jpit:  ու որոշեց Բրսային ու Մանչեստրին միաժամանակ "զիբիլ" անվանել  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Դայանա  :Angry2:

----------


## ministr

Կամ էլ ուզումա ասի որ երկուսն էլ գոլ կխփեն, օբե զաբյուտ:
Կամ կխփեն կամ 0:0: Ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում ա որ հիմնական ժամանակը ոչ-ոքի կվերջանա:
Հետո բախտի բերմամբ մեկն ու մեկը կդառնա չեմպիոն:
Ավելի հավանականա որ երկուսն էլ կխփեն, որովհետև էսօր Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը ինվալիդա ու գնալու են առաջ տեսնեն ում ճակատնա պինդ:

----------


## Vaho

> Աչքիս Մասիվեցը լրիվ ուրիշ ակումբի երկրպագու է, "ասենք Յուվենտուս"  ու որոշեց Բրսային ու Մանչեստրին միաժամանակ "զիբիլ" անվանել


Չե բարսի երկրպագու է, իչքան գիտեմ :Think:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանա


ես եմ  :Unsure:

----------


## Vaho

> Կամ էլ ուզումա ասի որ երկուսն էլ գոլ կխփեն, օբե զաբյուտ:
> Կամ կխփեն կամ 0:0: Ամեն դեպքում ինձ թվում ա որ հիմնական ժամանակը ոչ-ոքի կվերջանա:
> Հետո բախտի բերմամբ մեկն ու մեկը կդառնա չեմպիոն:
> Ավելի հավանականա որ երկուսն էլ կխփեն, որովհետև էսօր Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը ինվալիդա ու գնալու են առաջ տեսնեն ում ճակատնա պինդ:


Եթե ոչ-ոքի վերջանա, ու բանը հասնի պենալներին, Բարսը թռավ

----------


## Լեո

> ես եմ


Ինչու՞ ես ծերուկին ջղայնացնում: Քո նման պուպուշ էակը էդպիսի բաներ ո՞նց ա կարողանում ասել: Չեմ հասկանում  :Dntknw:

----------


## ministr

> Եթե ոչ-ոքի վերջանա, ու բանը հասնի պենալներին, Բարսը թռավ


MU-ն երբեք եզրափակիչից չի թռել էն էլ իսպանական ակումբի ձեռքով: Վիճակագրությունը անգլիացիների կողմն է:

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե ոչ-ոքի վերջանա, ու բանը հասնի պենալներին, Բարսը թռավ


Համամիտ եմ:
Բայց կարծում եմ 11 մետրանոցների չեն հասնի:

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե ինչքան եք սիրում հավայի օդից պռագնոզներ անեք... թողեք խաղը նայենք

----------


## Լեո

> Արա դե ինչքան եք սիրում հավայի օդից պռագնոզներ անեք... թփողեք խաղը նայենք


Սա՛մ  :Smile:  Ջղայնացա՞ծ ես  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

> Արա դե ինչքան եք սիրում հավայի օդից պռագնոզներ անեք... թողեք խաղը նայենք


Էկավ :LOL:  
Սամո եթե պռագնոզա էլ ինչ հավայի

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչու՞ ես ծերուկին ջղայնացնում: Քո նման պուպուշ էակը էդպիսի բաներ ո՞նց ա կարողանում ասել: Չեմ հասկանում


վայ ծերուկ Լեո, մի բարկացեք,  ես ուղղակի տրամաբանում էի  :Sad:  

Հ.Գ էս ->.  :Angry2:   սմային չեմ սիրում  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Ինձ թվումա սկզբից Ռոնալդուն Պույոլի ներվերնա ուտելու, հետո քաշվի Սիլվինյոյի ջանին, որը իհարկե չի հասցնի պորտուգալացու հետևից: Ռունիին դեմ կտան Պույոլին, երկուսն էլ կոտոշ  :Jpit:  Կենտրոնում մնում են Պիկեն ու ... (անունը մոռացա) : Բարձրահասակ են, ի տարբերություն ՄՅու-ի հարձակվոնղերի : Դա էլ առավելություն: Բայց կողքերով անգլիացիք սղմելու են...մի այլ կարգի:

----------

Legolas (27.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> վՀ.Գ էս ->.   սմային չեմ սիրում


Էս ->  :Angry2:  կատակ էր: 
Այ էս ->  :Love:  լուրջ ա  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ամենաթույլ օղակը հենց Սիլվինյոնա լինելու, ինչ դարդ ու ցավ լինի դրանիցա լինելու

----------

Սամվել (27.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ինձ թվումա սկզբից Ռոնալդուն Պույոլի ներվերնա ուտելու, հետո քաշվի Սիլվինյոյի ջանին, որը իհարկե չի հասցնի պորտուգալացու հետևից: Ռունիին դեմ կտան Պույոլին, երկուսն էլ կոտոշ  Կենտրոնում մնում են Պիկեն ու ... (անունը մոռացա) : Բարձրահասակ են, ի տարբերություն ՄՅու-ի հարձակվոնղերի : Դա էլ առավելություն: Բայց կողքերով անգլիացիք *սղմելու են.*..մի այլ կարգի:


Իսկ Բարսայի սեղմոցների մասին բնականաբար համեստորեն մոռացար նշել  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ամենաթույլ օղակը հենց Սիլվինյոնա լինելու, ինչ դարդ ու ցավ լինի դրանիցա լինելու


Սիլվինիոն վատ ֆուտբոլիստ չէ, ու ինձ թվում ա գոնե էսպիսի խաղում կկարողանա իր մեջ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստի հատկանիշները վերագտնել  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> ինչ դարդ ու ցավ լինի դրանիցա լինելու


Դարդ  ու ցավ՞ :Think: , նայած ում համար :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ Բարսայի սեղմոցների մասին բնականաբար համեստորեն մոռացար նշել


Բարսայի սեղմոցները չեմ պատկերացնում: Որովհետև անգլիացիների պաշտպանությունը գերազանցա ու կարող են կոնկրետ խաղացողների նենց  փակեն որ մոռանանք իրենց մասին: Օրինակ Մեսսիի անունը դժվար էսօր հաճախ լսենք: Եթե ավելացնենք, որ Ինիեստան էլ դժվար թե խաղա: Անրին էլ հարցական... հարձակման գիծը բավական թույլ է ստացվում:

----------

Vaho (27.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսայի սեղմոցները չեմ պատկերացնում: Որովհետև անգլիացիների պաշտպանությունը գերազանցա: Օրինակ Մեսսիի անունը դժվար էսօր հաճախ լսենք:


Դե բնական ա, որ Մեսսին էսօր չի կարողանա անել այն, ինչ արեց Ռեալի գլխին: Բայց Մեսսին Մեսսի ա ու կարող ա մեկ-երկու փայլուն փոխանցում կամ անցում կատարի, ու դա որոշի ընդհանուր խաղի ելքը  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Դե բնական ա, որ Մեսսին էսօր չի կարողանա անել այն, ինչ արեց Ռեալի գլխին: Բայց Մեսսին Մեսսի ա ու կարող ա մեկ-երկու փայլուն փոխանցում կամ անցում կատարի, ու դա որոշի ընդհանուր խաղի ելքը


Էլի Ռեալին հիշեցին :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Էլի Ռեալին հիշեցին


Ռեալին ո՞նց չհիշենք  :Love:

----------


## ministr

Իհարկե կարող ա, ովա բան ասում: Տենց չլիներ բուքմեյքերները փող չէին աշխատի  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Ամեն դեպքում Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը շատ ու շատ թույլ ա իր պոտենցիալ հնարավորությունից: Սեռ Ալեքսը «խորամանկ աղվես» ա, կօգտվի դրանից  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էլի Ռեալին հիշեցին


Ռեալի հետ 2 հատ ընենց բուռն գիշեր անցկացրինք էս տարի որ արդեն սիրահարվել ենք  :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Legolas (27.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Ամեն դեպքում Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը շատ ու շատ թույլ ա իր պոտենցիալ հնարավորությունից: Սեռ Ալեքսը «խորամանկ աղվես» ա, կօգտվի դրանից


Դու գի՞տես Բարսը դրան պատրաստ չի՞, պակաս խորամանկը Գվարդիոլան չի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալի հետ 2 հատ ընենց բուռն գիշեր անցկացրինք էս տարի որ արդեն սիրահարվել ենք


Հո խայտառա՞կ չես, մեր ինտիմ կյանքը խի՞ ես ի ցույց հանում  :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> Դու գի՞տես Բարսը դրան պատրաստ չի՞, պակաս խորամանկը Գվարդիոլան չի


Պեպը նման կարգի շախմատիստ չի: 
Էդ կարգի օրինակ Հիդդինկնա:

----------

Vaho (27.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Դու գի՞տես Բարսը դրան պատրաստ չի՞, պակաս խորամանկը Գվարդիոլան չի


Պեպը Սեռ Ալեքսի նման հարյուր տարվա դեմբելի մոտ երկու օրվա մալադոյ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Ռեալի հետ 2 հատ ընենց բուռն գիշեր անցկացրինք էս տարի որ արդեն սիրահարվել ենք


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Անցած տարիների գիշերները Բարսի հետ վապշե անմոռանալի են, սիրահարվելը որնա, խելագառվել ենք :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (27.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Պեպը նման կարգի շախմատիստ չի: 
> Էդ կարգի օրինակ Հիդդինկնա:


Դե ավելի լավ :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

> Պեպը Սեռ Ալեքսի նման հարյուր տարվա դեմբելի մոտ երկու օրվա մալադոյ ա


Է ցենտրա? :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> Է ցենտրա?


Քո համար ցենտր ա, Վահո ջան, մեր համար ուղղակի փաստ ա, ուրիշ ոչինչ  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Էսօր բազմահազար անգլոսակսոնների սրտերը կկոտրվեն  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

Lav hima dwuս եմ գալիս, հետո որ լավ լինի կապը կմտնեմ, եթե չե  ձեզ մաղթում եմ հաջողություն  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

Դե ձեզ բոլորիդ հաճելի ֆուտբոլադիտում, սիրուն խաղ, իսկ Բարսելոնին ՝ հաղթանակ  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մնաց 2 ժամ :Smile:

----------


## masivec

> էս ինչ քֆուր տվիր?
> պ մեկ ի Տբ


պ մեկ չգիտեմ, բայց Տբ նաղդ :Smile: 



> Էս ինչ? կոդավորված նախադասություն էր


Ջոգելու վրայա :Tongue:  :Tongue: 



> Օբը ԶԲ , ասեց ու մենակ ինքը իմացավ թե ինչ ասեց


Ոչ միայն :Wink: 



> ԶԲ-ն նշանակում ա զորեղ Բարսելոնա, իսկ Օբը-ն չգիտեմ


Ոչ մի զորեղ բարսա :Bad:  :Bad: 



> Աչքիս Մասիվեցը լրիվ ուրիշ ակումբի երկրպագու է, "ասենք Յուվենտուս"  ու որոշեց Բրսային ու Մանչեստրին միաժամանակ "զիբիլ" անվանել


Դե ոնց կան դու արդեն ասիր՝"զիբիլ" :Tongue: Լավ ես թրա ստուց :LOL: 



> Չե բարսի երկրպագու է, իչքան գիտեմ


Ետ ինչից վերցրիր՞ :Shok: Բարսա :Bad: Մանչեստր :Bad: 
*Մի-լան,Մի-լան,Մի-լան.Մի-լան...* :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Monk

Մասսիվեց, ասում ես երկուսն էլ գոլ կխփեն? :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Եկել եմ ես էլ ասեմ ինչ եմ մտածում էսօրվա խաղի մասին  :Blush: 

Իմ կարծիքով Մանչեստրնա հաղթելու, դե սենց եմ մտածում, որովհետև շատ-շատ ուժեղա Բարսայից: Որ ուրիշ թիմի հետ խաղար սենց չէի մտածի, բայց բախտը սենց ասած չի բերել ընկելա Մանչեստրի հետ  :Wink:  

Բարսայի երկրպագուներ չընկճվեք ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ Բարսան կրի...
Ձեձ հետ եմ  :Cool:

----------


## masivec

> Մասսիվեց, ասում ես երկուսն էլ գոլ կխփեն?


Այո այո :Jpit: 
Փաստորեն դու էլ էս ինծիրես տեսնում մեջը :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իմ կարծիքով Մանչեստրնա հաղթելու, դե սենց եմ մտածում, որովհետև *շատ-շատ ուժեղա Բարսայից*: Որ ուրիշ թիմի հետ խաղար սենց չէի մտածի, բայց բախտը սենց ասած չի բերել ընկելա Մանչեստրի հետ


Հետևե՞լ ես էս տարի 2 թիմերի խաղերին էլ

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հետևե՞լ ես էս տարի 2 թիմերի խաղերին էլ


Իբր դու՞: Հազիվ Մանչի հաշիվներին ես հետևում

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իբր դու՞: Հազիվ Մանչի հաշիվներին ես հետևում


ՉԼ-ն նայել եմ :Wink: 
Հետո ես հարցը ինձ չէի տալիս,ուղղակի մի քիչ աբստրակտ միտք էր, էս տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ էի տենց բան լսում...

Մի պահ դաժե ինձ թվաց,թե մի տարի հետ եմ ընկել ու անցած տարվա պոլուֆինալը պետքա լինի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գցեք Հ1...  :Smile:

----------

Ռեդ (27.05.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Մի ճիշտ բան ասին, որ Չելսին արժանի էր ֆինալ դուրս գալու

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր կտենանք :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էսօր կտենանք


Ի՞նչ կտենաս, որ Չելսին արժանի էր կամ արժանի չէ՞ր  :Shok: 
lol

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ի՞նչ կտենաս, որ Չելսին արժանի էր կամ արժանի չէ՞ր 
> lol


Ասում եմ,էսօր կտենանք Բարսելոնան արժանի էր ֆինալին,թե չէ...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ասում եմ,էսօր կտենանք Բարսելոնան արժանի էր ֆինալին,թե չէ...


 :Smile: 
արժանի լինել կամ չլինելը որոշվումա մինչֆինալային խաղերով: Իսկ թե ֆինալում ոնց կխաղան, դա արդեն այլ թեմա է

----------


## Yellow Raven

> արժանի լինել կամ չլինելը որոշվումա մինչֆինալային խաղերով: Իսկ թե ֆինալում ոնց կխաղան, դա արդեն այլ թեմա է


Ճիշտ ասեցիր` խաղ*եր*ով  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ըստ Ուեֆայի կայքի կխաղան և Անրին,և Ինիեստան... Ուռաաաաա :Smile: 

Ձախ եզրում Սիլվինյոնա :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Առաջին գոլը  :Bux:

----------


## masivec

*Գոոոոոոոոոոլ* :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (27.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

*Վվվվխխխքքք*

----------

Ambrosine (27.05.2009), LL14 (28.05.2009), Rammstein (27.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ջաաա՜ն, հուպ ենք տալիս  :Hands Up:   :Tongue: 

Քիսոն հայ հայ ա շնչահեղձ ա լինելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:  Տղեք Գազ արեք մի տայմ էլ

----------


## Լեո

Փիսո, քը՛շտ...

----------


## masivec

*2:0*

----------

Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մոտ ենք, մնաց մի քիչ  :Tongue:

----------


## masivec

> Մոտ ենք, մնաց մի քիչ


Բայց ինձ օբը ԶԲ ա պետք

----------


## ministr

Տղեք ջան շնորհավորում եմ  :Jpit: ))

----------


## Նարե

ով էլ կասկածեր, որ մենք ԱՆՊԱրՏԵԼԻ ԵՆՔ
 Բարսաաաաաաաաաաաաա չեմպիոն :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## LL14

> ով էլ կասկածեր, որ մենք ԱՆՊԱրՏԵԼԻ ԵՆՔ
>  Բարսաաաաաաաաաաաաա չեմպիոն


 :LOL:  :LOL:     Շատ հետաքրքիր է  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Սամվել

:Smile:  .

----------


## Լեո

*ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ*

Անվիճելի բացարձակ չեմպիոն  :Hands Up: 


Շնորհավորում եմ իսկական ֆուտբոլի բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Smile:

----------

Նարե (28.05.2009)

----------


## Նարե

> Շատ հետաքրքիր է


միանշանակ,   շնորհավոր նաև քեզ :Cool:  :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բարսելոն - Չելսի խաղից հետո ես համոզված եմ, որ Մանչեսթրը կհաղթի: 
> Ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ մի հատ հարված չկարեցան անեն դարպասին, ես չէի սպասում


 :Smile: 



> Պրիմերայում հանդես եկող թիմերը էս տարի շատ թույլ են.. նույնիսկ Ռեալը, դրա համար էլ 100 գոլ կա...
> Այնպես որ դա չի նշանակում որ Բարսան հանճարեղա կամ անհասանելիա այլ ակումբների կողմից, ապացույց ` Չելսին: Իսկ Մանչեստրը Չելսիին գերազանցումա...


 :Smile: 



> Մանչեսթրը էսօր աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմերիցա, ես կասեի ամենաուժեղնա:


 :Smile: 



> Բարսան լուրջ թիմի չի հանդիպել ՉԼ-ում, բացառությամբ Չելսիի..


 :Smile: 



> Ա դե մի հատ սատկած վիճակում գտնվող Արսենալ չի հաղթածները... առանց հարձակման Արսենալ...
> 
> Եթե մի բան մտածեցին եզրերի հետ.. հաստատ հաղթելու ենք...
> 
> Մեր հարձակման պես հարձակմանը պետքա հլը դիմանան էլ... 
> 
> Մի մոռացեք որ կխաղան Պույլոն ու Անրին


 :Wink:

----------

Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## LL14

> միանշանակ,   շնորհավոր նաև քեզ


Ինձ շնորհավորել պետք չի   :Blush:  :Blush:    Բայց ես Շնորհավորում եմ  Բարսայի երկրպագունորին , Շատ արժանի հաղթանակ էր

----------

Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր արժանի բացարձակ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile: 
Ոսկե գնդակն էլ Մեսսիին

----------

Nareco (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Առաջ խաղակեսից հետո Բարսայի օգտին քվեարկողների թիվը 20-ից դառավ 21, իսկ խղի ավարտից անմիջապես հետո արդեն 22 էր :LOL: : Դեմք եք:

----------


## Norton

> Առաջ խաղակեսից հետո Բարսայի օգտին քվեարկողների թիվը 20-ից դառավ 21


21ը ես եմ քվեարկել, Բարսաի կողմից եմ եղել միշտ :Angry2:

----------


## Ուրվական

> 21ը ես եմ քվեարկել, Բարսաի կողմից եմ եղել միշտ


Հա, նոր տեսար թեման  ու հարցումը չէ՞: Բարսայի կողմից էիր, բարսայի կողմից էիր, հենա սպասեիր խաղից հետո էն 22-րդի հետ քվեարկեիր :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կտենանք


 :Smile: 



> կհաղթի այն թիմը, որի տերը քաղաքական ազդեցություն ունի Հռոմում


 :LOL: 



> Կհաղթի էն, ով հոգեբանորեն պատրաստ ա խաղին, ով թիմային խաղա խաղում, կամ էլ, չես կարա ասես, մեծ աշխարհ ա, տարբեր "մրցավարներ", . . .


 :Cool: 



> Էսօր Մանչեստրը Բարսելոնի բմբուլները քամուն ա տալու՞


 :Think: 



> Արա դե ինչքան եք սիրում հավայի օդից պռագնոզներ անեք... թողեք խաղը նայենք


 :Xeloq: 



> Ինձ թվումա սկզբից Ռոնալդուն Պույոլի ներվերնա ուտելու, հետո քաշվի Սիլվինյոյի ջանին, որը իհարկե չի հասցնի պորտուգալացու հետևից: Ռունիին դեմ կտան Պույոլին, երկուսն էլ կոտոշ  Կենտրոնում մնում են Պիկեն ու ... (անունը մոռացա) : Բարձրահասակ են, ի տարբերություն ՄՅու-ի հարձակվոնղերի : Դա էլ առավելություն: Բայց կողքերով անգլիացիք սղմելու են...մի այլ կարգի:


 :Wink: 



> Ոչ մի զորեղ բարսա


 :LOL: 



> *Մի-լան,Մի-լան,Մի-լան.Մի-լան...*


Ապեր Միալնը թոշակիա անցել բառիս բուն իմաստով... ուղակի աչքիս մասիվ էդ լուրը հլը չի հասել  :Think: 



> Եկել եմ ես էլ ասեմ ինչ եմ մտածում էսօրվա խաղի մասին 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով Մանչեստրնա հաղթելու, դե սենց եմ մտածում, որովհետև շատ-շատ ուժեղա Բարսայից: Որ ուրիշ թիմի հետ խաղար սենց չէի մտածի, բայց բախտը սենց ասած չի բերել ընկելա Մանչեստրի հետ  
> 
> Բարսայի երկրպագուներ չընկճվեք ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ Բարսան կրի...
> Ձեձ հետ եմ


 :Smile: 



> *Վվվվխխխքքք*


 :Tongue: 



> Առաջ խաղակեսից հետո Բարսայի օգտին քվեարկողների թիվը 20-ից դառավ 21, իսկ խղի ավարտից անմիջապես հետո արդեն 22 էր: Դեմք եք:


Գոնե մի հատ շնորհավորի այ տափակ...

Ստեղից եզրակացություն մտածեք որ մի բան գրում եք մի քիչ իրականին մոտիկ լինի...

Ոչ թե մենակ ինչա թե Բարսային չեք սիրում դրեսք սուտի պռագնոզներ արեք.. նենց լուրջ դեմքերով վռոդի էս տարի առաջի խաղը չեք նայելու...  :Wink: 
*
Հ.Գ. Էսի 3*  :Love:

----------

Nareco (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## Sona_Yar

:Blush:  -22
Մեր ընտանիքը Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուն է, մանավանդ՝ աղջիկս... :Smile:

----------

Norton (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ափսոս, ավարտվեց այս գեղեցիկ հեքիաթը, որը մեկ ամբողջ մրցաշրջան մեզ պարգևեց ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ-ն: Կարծում եմ այս տարի Բարսան համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ մի ոսկե էջ թողեց:

Շնորհակալ եմ քեզ Բարսա ջան, որ մի ամբողջ տարի ինձ ու միլիոնավոր այլ երկրպագուների պարգևեցիր այսքան բերկրանք ու անմոռանալի պահեր:


*I Love This Game*  :Love:

----------

Nareco (28.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիմա նայի ինչ եմ ասելու Սամվել ջան - Բարսան չեմպիոն է դառնալու 
> 
> Երեկվա խաղը շատ դուրս եկավ, բայց մրցավարը ամեն ինչ փչացչրեց, եթե թողնային մի հատ Դրոգբան ու Բալլակը դրա վերջը կտային  
> ամենավատ պահն է որ 1 չոպեից էլ քիչ է մնում, հաղթելու ես ու հանկարծ պարտվում ես , նման բան հիշում եմ  2000 թվի Եվրոպայի եզրափակիչին երբ 1 րոպեի ընթացքում Ֆրանսիան գոլ խփեց ու Իտալիան պարտվեց 
> բայց 2 գոլն էլ ընտիր էին, մանավանդ Էսիենի խփածը


Էս մեկը մոռացել էի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Քունս փախել ա, սրանից 3 գիշեր չեմ կարողանալու քնել  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր Միալնը թոշակիա անցել բառիս բուն իմաստով... ուղակի աչքիս մասիվ էդ լուրը հլը չի հասել 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Գոնե մի հատ շնորհավորի այ տափակ...
> 
> ...


Սամվել, իմ գրածի իմաստը հույս ունեի, որ հասկացել էիր. պարզվում է՝ ոչ
իսկ ընդհանուր այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մի քանի տարվա պահած վրեժդ ես հանում էլի :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել, իմ գրածի իմաստը հույս ունեի, որ հասկացել էիր. պարզվում է՝ ոչ
> իսկ ընդհանուր այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ մի քանի տարվա պահած վրեժդ ես հանում էլի


Չէ մի քանի տարի չէ.. ուղակի նեռվերս պահում էի ընթացքում չէի պատասխանում  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Մի հատ Ռեալի երկրպագու գոնե կա՞, որ ուրախ ա, քանի որ էսօր հաղթել ա ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ  :Think: 

Ժող հիշաչար մի եղել  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ստեղից եզրակացություն մտածեք որ մի բան գրում եք մի քիչ իրականին մոտիկ լինի...
> 
> Ոչ թե մենակ ինչա թե Բարսային չեք սիրում դրեսք սուտի պռագնոզներ արեք.. նենց լուրջ դեմքերով վռոդի էս տարի առաջի խաղը չեք նայելու...


Արա, ախպեր ջան, էս ինչ ես ասում: Սուտի պռագնոզ անելը ո՞րն ա: Որ սկզբից պռագնոզ ես անում, դու հաստատ համոզվա՞ծ ես ըկնում, որ պռագնոզդ անում ես: Նմանապես մենք ենք պռագնոզ արել, ու պռագնոզը սխալ ա դուրս եկել: Չի նշանակում, որ սուտի պռագնոզ ենք արել: Նենց որ դու նենց բան գրի, որ իրականին մոտիկ լինի: Իսկ մեր գրածը իրականին մոտիկ ա եղել, ուղղակի չի իրականացել: Ու լուրջ դեմքերովի հետ կապված ասածդ էլ առանց մեկնաբանության եմ թողնում:

----------

Ambrosine (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

:Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------

Nareco (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի հատ Ռեալի երկրպագու գոնե կա՞, որ ուրախ ա, քանի որ էսօր հաղթել ա ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ 
> 
> Ժող հիշաչար մի եղել


ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչը հաղթեց, բայց ուրախ եմ, որ Ռոնալդուն թանկացնելու տեղ չի ունենա իրեն... իսկ բարսելոնին հաղթելու ձգտումը նրան կնետի Բեռնաբեու...  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Մի հատ Ռեալի երկրպագու գոնե կա՞, որ ուրախ ա, քանի որ էսօր հաղթել ա ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ


Իմ համար ֆուտբոլը կհաղթի, երբ որ եզրափակիչում կխաղան Ռեալն ու Յուվենտուսը: Ու ընդհանրապես ես էսօր ուրախանալու բան չունեմ: Երկու թիմից էլ զզվում էի, Բարսայից ավելի շատ, քան Մանչեստերից, էն թիմը, որից ավելի շատ էի զզվում, հաղթեց: 
Հա, Մեսսիի ոսկե գնդակի հետ համաձայն եմ, էս տարի էլ չպետք ա ռոնալդուին տային:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Շնորհավորանքներս Բարսայի երկրպագուներ, ջաներ, Ապրեն, բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ էնքան էլ հավես խաղ չէր, կեսից հոգնեցի,Մանչեստրը համարյա չէր խաղում, դե սեռն էլ երևի կապ ունի, հո զոռով չի  :Blush: 
Գիտե՞ք չէ ինչի՞ են կրել, որովհետև Ձեզ հետ էի  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ համար ֆուտբոլը կհաղթի, երբ որ եզրափակիչում կխաղան Ռեալն ու Յուվենտուսը: Ու ընդհանրապես ես էսօր ուրախանալու բան չունեմ: Երկու թիմից էլ զզվում էի, Բարսայից ավելի շատ, քան Մանչեստերից, էն թիմը, որից ավելի շատ էի զզվում, հաղթեց: 
> Հա, Մեսսիի ոսկե գնդակի հետ համաձայն եմ, էս տարի էլ չպետք ա ռոնալդուին տային:


Գոռ ջան, էսքա՞ն էմոցիոնալ  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

Մեր ապագա դարպասապահը  :Smile:

----------

Nareco (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մեկ էլ եկա էն կարծիքին, որ անգլիական ու իսպանական,թեկուզ իտալական, ֆուտբոլային ակումբների իրար հետ խաղերն են նման ձևով անհետաքրքիր:Ոճերը տարբեր են ու խաղը մի տեսակ անկապա ստացվում:
Լավ-լավ, ինձ ֆուտբոլի գիտակի տեղ չեմ դնում:Սիրողականի կարգավիճակում եմ դեռ  :Blush:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Գոռ ջան, էսքա՞ն էմոցիոնալ


Ինչքա՞ն: 
Այ ախպեր, ես էս ասածս մի քանի անգամ տարբեր ձևերով կրկնել եմ, հիմա դու նորից հարցնում ես Ռեալի երկրպագու կամ եսիմինչ: Ի՞նչ գործ ունես Ռեալի երկրպագուների հետ, քո թիմը հաղթել ա, հալալ ա, արժանի ա, ոչ մեկ էլ էդ չի ժխտում, ուրախացի, պարզ չի՞, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները ուրախ չեն լինի, որ գրում ես մի հատ էլ: Համենայնդեպս մեծ մասը: Ու հա, ուշադիր լինենք, թեման հանկարծ չվերածվի ռեալ-բարսելոնա հերթական հակամարտությանը:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչքա՞ն: 
> Այ ախպեր, ես էս ասածս մի քանի անգամ տարբեր ձևերով կրկնել եմ, հիմա դու նորից հարցնում ես Ռեալի երկրպագու կամ եսիմինչ: Ի՞նչ գործ ունես Ռեալի երկրպագուների հետ, քո թիմը հաղթել ա, հալալ ա, արժանի ա, ոչ մեկ էլ էդ չի ժխտում, ուրախացի, պարզ չի՞, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները ուրախ չեն լինի, որ գրում ես մի հատ էլ: Համենայնդեպս մեծ մասը: Ու հա, ուշադիր լինենք, թեման հանկարծ չվերածվի ռեալ-բարսելոնա հերթական հակամարտությանը:


Ռեալի երկրպագուներին հիշում եմ, որովհետև իրենք են իրենց մասին հիշեցնել տալիս  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ռեալի երկրպագուներին հիշում եմ, որովհետև իրենք են իրենց մասին հիշեցնել տալիս


Ինչո՞վ են հիշեցնել տվել:

----------


## Լեո

Երեք անգլիական թիմ և մեկ Բարսելոնա:

Զրո անգլիական թիմ և մեկ ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ…

 :Tongue:

----------

Nareco (28.05.2009), Նարե (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալի երկրպագուներին հիշում եմ, որովհետև իրենք են իրենց մասին հիշեցնել տալիս


էդ ոնց? :Shok: 
մենք նույնիսկ չէինք էլ գրում. սպորտ բաժինը արդեն փակվելու վտանգի առաջ էր.. մենք ենք էս բաժնի <<համն ու հոտը>>  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> էդ ոնց?
> մենք նույնիսկ չէինք էլ գրում. սպորտ բաժինը արդեն փակվելու վտանգի առաջ էր.. մենք ենք էս բաժնի <<համն ու հոտը>>


Նայիր էս թեմայի նախորդ էջերը՝ կիմանաս ոնց  :Wink:

----------


## Ուրվական

Լավ, ամեն դեպքում, ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներին, ես պատկերացնում եմ, թե էդ ինչ պահ ա, երբ որ ձեր թիմի անունն ա փորագրվում գավաթի վրա, երբ որ էդ գավաթը ձեր թիմի ավագը գլխից վեր ա պահում ու երբ որ իրոք էդ թիմը արժանի ա լինում դրան: Նենց որ, ժողովուրդ ջան, անկեղծորեն շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ ու ձեր սիրելի Բարսելոնային :Smile: :

----------

LL14 (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Գոռ, բռավո  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Արա, ախպեր ջան, էս ինչ ես ասում: Սուտի պռագնոզ անելը ո՞րն ա: Որ սկզբից պռագնոզ ես անում, դու հաստատ համոզվա՞ծ ես ըկնում, որ պռագնոզդ անում ես: Նմանապես մենք ենք պռագնոզ արել, ու պռագնոզը սխալ ա դուրս եկել: Չի նշանակում, որ սուտի պռագնոզ ենք արել: Նենց որ դու նենց բան գրի, որ իրականին մոտիկ լինի: Իսկ մեր գրածը իրականին մոտիկ ա եղել, ուղղակի չի իրականացել: Ու լուրջ դեմքերովի հետ կապված ասածդ էլ առանց մեկնաբանության եմ թողնում:


Ախպեր եթե էս ֆանտաստիկ սեզոնից հետո էս խաղը հլը մի կոմ.. մարդ գրումա որ Բարսան թիմ չի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ չգիտի պատահմամբ հասելա ՉԼ-ի ֆինալ ու վաբշե Մանչեստրից 90 գլուխ ցածրա... ուրեմն էդ մարդը կամ վաբշե ֆուտբոլի մասին առաջի անգամա լսում... կամ էլ էս տարի առաջի խաղը էսօր նայեց.. իմ ասածը ընդամենը էտ էր  :Wink: 

Ուղակի ամեն անգամ նեռվերս գնում են տենց գրառումներից... էս անգամ չդիմացա...

----------


## Լեո

> Ախպեր եթե էս ֆանտաստիկ սեզոնից հետո էս խաղը հլը մի կոմ.. մարդ գրումա որ Բարսան թիմ չի ֆուտբոլ խաղալ չգիտի պատահմամբ հասելա ՉԼ-ի ֆինալ ու վաբշե Մանչեստրից 90 գլուխ ցածրա... ուրեմն էդ մարդը կամ վաբշե ֆուտբոլի մասին առաջի անգամա լսում... կամ էլ էս տարի առաջի խաղը էսօր նայեց.. իմ ասածը ընդամենը էտ էր 
> 
> Ուղակի ամեն անգամ նեռվերս գնում են տենց գրառումներից... էս անգամ չդիմացա...


Չէ, ուղղակի էդ մարդը Բարսային չի սիրում էնքան, ինչքան ես ու դու Ռեալին:
Էդ մարդուն հասկանալ կարելի ա :Wink:  Ինչքան մրցական կա մենք շահեցինք, իրենց ոչինչ չմնաց  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ, ուղղակի էդ մարդը Բարսային չի սիրում էնքան, ինչքան ես ու դու Ռեալին:
> Էդ մարդուն հասկանալ կարելի ա Ինչքան մրցական կա մենք շահեցինք, իրենց ոչինչ չմնաց


Բայց ո՞վա ասել որ Ռեալին էտքա՜ն չեմ սիրում...

Օրինակ էն Բայերի հետ ֆինալում ես Ռեալ էի բալետ անում.. է՜ն որ Զիդանը  :Love: ...

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ էի Զիդանի Ռեալին սիրում: Բայց էս Ռեալից  :Bad:  եմ:

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց Ռեալը լրիվ Քիսոյի տեղնա... երևի իրա չափ մեկ էլ Գուտիից եմ զզվում... 


Մի քիչ իրար նման են  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Համ Էդոյի գոլն էր լավը համել Մեսնիկի, 
Շնորհավոր

----------

Legolas (28.05.2009)

----------


## armena

խաղը ինձ դուր չեկավ :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

> Մի հատ Ռեալի երկրպագու գոնե կա՞, որ ուրախ ա, քանի որ էսօր հաղթել ա ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԸ 
> 
> Ժող հիշաչար մի եղել


Լեո ջան ես օրինակ ուրախ եմ, որտեվ ճիշտա ես Բարսին չեմ սիրում :Bad: , բայց Ատեցս Բարսի բալեյշիկա, ու որ ինքը ուրախա եսել եմ շատ ուրախ :Wink:

----------

Լեո (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան ես օրինակ ուրախ եմ, որտեվ ճիշտա ես Բարսին չեմ սիրում, բայց Ատեցս Բարսի բալեյշիկա, ու որ ինքը ուրախա եսել եմ շատ ուրախ


Ախր ոնց ատեցին չես քաշել է  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ախր ոնց ատեցին չես քաշել է


լավ ա արել.. մի ապակողմնորոշի :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

> լավ ա արել.. մի ապակողմնորոշի


Չե աստղ ջան ես 100%-ոց Ռեալիստ եմ :Wink:

----------


## Arman_I

Բառսամաններ *Շնոոոոորրրրրրհհհհհհաաաաաավվվվվվվոոոոոոոորրրրրրրրրր*

Պատմական հեթ-տրիկ արեցինք....ֆանտաստիկա.....հալալա բոլորին!!!!!!!Պեպը ուղղակի հերոսա!!!!!!!!!Մեսսիի գոլը բա.................. :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Պեպին հալալա˜˜˜ ....

----------

Cesare (29.05.2009), Surveyr (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Աբելյան (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (28.05.2009), Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին փայլուն հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: :Smile: 

  Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, էդ թիմի դեմքը վսյոտակի  Պույոլնա էլի,         մարդամեկին ուղարկել էր պեռաշկու  :Hands Up:

----------

Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղեքն ե՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ն  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Շնորհավորում եմ ձեր թիմի հաղթանակը  :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին, որ իրանց թիմը նման անմոռանալի ու հաճելի պահեր պարգևեց իրանց:  :Ok:  Իրոք Մանչին չգտավ իր խաղն ու այդպես էլ չկարողացավ ոչինչ անել երեկվա խաղում: Այնպես որ Էլի շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնականներին  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> 


Սամ անիմաստ սմայլիկներ մի դիր, որովհետև չլիներ պԷտոյի պատահական գոլը` Վան Դեր Սարի քավորությամբ, ու անգլիացիների կերած լոմկեն, հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ սմայլիկներ էիր դրել.. մոտավորապես սենց  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Bad:  :This:  :Dntknw:  :Cry:  :Sorry:  :Bad:  :Wacko:

----------


## ministr

Անգլիացիները ընդունած գոլից հետո չկարողացան վերականգնվել, այնինչ խաղասկզբում թվում էր թե գնդակը կհայտնվի հենց Բարսայի դարպասում: Պարտությունը հոգեբանական հիմք ուներ ավելի շատ:

----------

Ambrosine (28.05.2009)

----------


## John

Բարսան արժանիորեն հաղթեց . . . Չնայած ուզում էի, որ Մ.Յու.ն հաղթի . . . Խոսեպին ու Խավիին շատ եմ հարգում' իսկական տղեք են ;-) Պիկեն էլ լավ տղայա, մյուսներն էլ նենց վատ տղեն չեն, արժանի էին ;-) մենակ մի հոգուց եմ զզվում էդ թիմում ' Դանիել Ալվես ' 21րդ դարի ամենաանհաջող սիմուլյանտը, ամենաանտաղանդ դերասանը ու ամենաՉտղամարդ տղեն իմ ճանաչած ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ . . . Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին, ու հատկապես ՆԵՐՍԵՍին, երեկվա հաղթանակի ու հեթ-տրիկի կապակցությամբ:
հ.գ.
Վաելեք էս պահերը, որտև տենց բան մի քանի տասնամյակը մեկ ա լինում ;-)

----------

Yellow Raven (28.05.2009), Աբելյան (28.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (28.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Smile: 

Կարճ ասած` հրաշք մրցաշրջան :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սամ անիմաստ սմայլիկներ մի դիր, որովհետև չլիներ պԷտոյի պատահական գոլը` Վան Դեր Սարի քավորությամբ, ու անգլիացիների կերած լոմկեն, հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ սմայլիկներ էիր դրել.. մոտավորապես սենց


Որ Ցեղասպանությունն էլ չլիներ,հիմա ավելի մեծ տարածք կունենայինք :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Ուզում ես ասես ցեղասպանել եք Մանչեստրին?  :Jpit: )

----------


## Աբելյան

Ապրեն տղեքը: Արժանի էին: Մեսսիին էլ սկսեցի հարգել: Անրին էլ վերջապես Եվրոպայի ակումբային չեմպիոն ա դառնում:

----------

Սամվել (28.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուզում ես ասես ցեղասպանել եք Մանչեստրին? )


Չէ,ուզում եմ ասեմ ,որ եթեներով պետք չի խոսալ: Ինչ եղելա արդեն եղելա :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Պարզա որ ինչ եղելա եղելա.. ու չեմ թերագնահատում Բարսային: Ուղղակի փորձում եմ վերլուծել Մանչեստրի դժգույն խաղի պատճառը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ անիմաստ սմայլիկներ մի դիր, որովհետև չլիներ պԷտոյի պատահական գոլը` Վան Դեր Սարի քավորությամբ, ու անգլիացիների կերած լոմկեն, հիմա լրիվ ուրիշ սմայլիկներ էիր դրել.. մոտավորապես սենց


ԲԱ ինչի՞ էր պատահական... մարդը զամախով հավքեց ՎԻդիչին...  :Cool:  

Բա որ էտ պատահականնա բա իսկականը ո՞րնա  :Think:  

Մեսիի գոլն էլ դե հրաշք էր...

Իմիջայլոց մի հատ հետաքրքիր բան նկատեցի...

Ոնց որ երեգ տղեքը ինչոր բան էին նկատել.. որ Մանչի պաշտպանները զամախի դեմ էտքան էլ լավ չեն  :Think:  որովհետև սաղ խաղը զամախով սրան նրան հավքում էին.. էն Ֆերդինանդին հլը կյանքումս տենց անհույս թավալվելուց չէի տեսել որ տեսա Անրիի զամախից հետո... Իրականում ոչմի խաղում երևի չէի տեսել որ էսքան շատ զամախ անեն... աչքիս Պեպի մատը խառն էր  :Xeloq:

----------


## ministr

> ԲԱ ինչի՞ էր պատահական... մարդը զամախով հավքեց ՎԻդիչին...  
> 
> Բա որ էտ պատահականնա բա իսկականը ո՞րնա  
> 
> Մեսիի գոլն էլ դե հրաշք էր...
> 
> Իմիջայլոց մի հատ հետաքրքիր բան նկատեցի...
> 
> Ոնց որ երեգ տղեքը ինչոր բան էին նկատել.. որ Մանչի պաշտպանները զամախի դեմ էտքան էլ լավ չեն  որովհետև սաղ խաղը զամախով սրան նրան հավքում էին.. էն Ֆերդինանդին հլը կյանքումս տենց անհույս թավալվելուց չէի տեսել որ տեսա Անրիի զամախից հետո... Իրականում ոչմի խաղում երևի չէի տեսել որ էսքան շատ զամախ անեն... աչքիս Պեպի մատը խառն էր


Վիդիչի սխալը միանշանակ էր, ըտեղ խոսք չկա:
Բայց դարպասապահը հենց մոտակա անկյունում էր, ու իրան քսվելով գոլ մտնելը նաև պատահականություն էր: Իսկ այ Մեսսիի բոմբի դեմ անհնարա ինչ որ բան ասել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վիդիչի սխալը միանշանակ էր, ըտեղ խոսք չկա:
> Բայց դարպասապահը հենց մոտակա անկյունում էր, ու իրան քսվելով գոլ մտնելը նաև պատահականություն էր: Իսկ այ Մեսսիի բոմբի դեմ անհնարա ինչ որ բան ասել:


Դե իրականում էս էն պահերից էր որ դարպասապահը ուղակի չհասցրեց... պատահականություն կլիներ եթե ասենք ինչոր հավայի րիկաշետ լիներ լրիվ պատահական մեկը եսիմորդեից դներ խփեր ու գոլ մտներ... իսկ սենց պաս տվին էտօ՛օին.. Վիդիչին մարդը անցավ ու խփեց..  :Think:  

Ուղակի դրանից հետո էն իմ ասածը սկսեց աշխատել որ երբ մի թիմը հետա լինու հաշվի մեջ փորձումա գնա առաջ ու գոլ խփի.. հետևն էլ լիքը բաց տեղա նմում.. ու հակառակորդ թիմը էտ բաց տեղերի հաշվին լի՜՜քը պահերա ունենում... ու իր պատիվ Իրանց Բարսան կարեցավ իրացնմի իրա պահերից ու վերջակետ դրեց հանդիպմանը...

----------


## Լեո

Մինչև հիմա ոնց որ երազի մեջ լինեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բարսան արժանիորեն հաղթեց . . . Չնայած ուզում էի, որ Մ.Յու.ն հաղթի . . . Խոսեպին ու Խավիին շատ եմ հարգում' իսկական տղեք են ;-) Պիկեն էլ լավ տղայա, մյուսներն էլ նենց վատ տղեն չեն, արժանի էին ;-) մենակ մի հոգուց եմ զզվում էդ թիմում ' Դանիել Ալվես ' 21րդ դարի ամենաանհաջող սիմուլյանտը, ամենաանտաղանդ դերասանը ու ամենաՉտղամարդ տղեն իմ ճանաչած ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ . . . Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին, ու հատկապես ՆԵՐՍԵՍին, երեկվա հաղթանակի ու հեթ-տրիկի կապակցությամբ:
> հ.գ.
> Վաելեք էս պահերը, որտև տենց բան մի քանի տասնամյակը մեկ ա լինում ;-)


Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Հովսեփ ջան,  :Blush:  Չելսիին էլ եմ ցանկանում հաղթանակներ  :Smile:  երեկվանից լրիվ կայֆ եմ  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Սիլվինիոն վատ ֆուտբոլիստ չէ, ու ինձ թվում ա գոնե էսպիսի խաղում կկարողանա իր մեջ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստի հատկանիշները վերագտնել


Ասում էի, չէ՞  :Smile:

----------

Taurus (28.05.2009), Yellow Raven (29.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

Շատ լավ խաղաց Բարսելոնը, հալալա  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (29.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Շատ լավ խաղաց Բարսելոնը, հալալա


Լավագույնի որոշման մասին ոչ մի հարց չթողեց  :Wink:

----------

salatik (29.05.2009), Yellow Raven (29.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (29.05.2009), Սամվել (29.05.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ստորագությունս արդարացվեց վերջիվերջո :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.06.2009), Լեո (04.06.2009), Սամվել (04.06.2009)

----------

